# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > Politique >  [Funrailles] Aujourd'hui s'teint la rpublique

## Mdinoc

Et voil, c'est fait.

Un mgalomane assoiff de pouvoir a russi  mentir  plus de la moiti des Franais. En crant la peur dans le coeur des gens, en faisant pression sur les mdias, en passant les pires lois de son parti dans le dos du peuple, il a russi  les convaincre de le placer  la tte de la France.
Et pire, il a une majorit.

 prsent, un dictateur en herbe est au sommet de la France.
La Rpublique Franaise ne sera bientt plus rpublique.

----------


## Erwy

> Et pire, il a une majorit.


Non, il a un mandat , les legislatives c'est dans 1 mois et on est pas un rgime prsidentielle




> prsent, un dictateur en herbe est au sommet de la France.


Pour a faudrait que l' UMP soit un partie anti-dmocrate et qu'on l'aime ou non , il y a de la marge



> La Rpublique Franaise ne sera bientt plus rpublique.


Faudra changer les constitutions et que les institutions suivent, il faudrait + d'un mandat ou des vnemets d'une autre ampleur pour le permettre.

Je pense qu'on va voir passer des choses pas trs net, mais il ne se passe pas toujours des choses trs propres dans une dmocratie, sans que cela devienne pour autant une dictature. Faut se garder de crier au loup pour rien

----------


## anykeyh

Je dirai plutot qu'aujourd'hui on a vu les limites de la dmocratie se mettre en oeuvre. D'ailleurs le discours d'ouverture de NS m'a bien fait rire, notamment envers le peuple ami amricains.

"ici N.S  G.W.B, infiltration de la france effectue avec succs, attendons les ordres..."

Bon aprs c'est la dmocratie hein... Et puis merde j'adore etre dans l'opposition  ::mouarf::  

Rendez vous dans 5 ans pour le bilan  :;):

----------


## Mdinoc

Les lois sur le filtrage et l'enregistrement des donnes achveront la libert.
S'il n'est pas facile de dceler tous ceux qui pensent contre le pouvoir en place (la NSA elle-mme n'a pas su dceler Al-Quaida  temps, hors thories du complot), il sera trs facile, une fois que quelqu'un se sera exprim contre le pouvoir, de trouver tout ce qui peut le charger (trois MP3 tlchargs il y a deux ans, savoir quel site porno il frquente, etc.).
La loi Big Brother ne facilite pas assez la dtection, mais ce sera le bonheur pour les reprsailles...

----------


## Erwy

> S'il n'est pas facile de dceler tous ceux qui pensent contre le pouvoir en place (la NSA elle-mme n'a pas su dceler Al-Quaida  temps, hors thories du complot), il sera trs facile, une fois que quelqu'un se sera exprim contre le pouvoir, *de trouver tout ce qui peut le charger* (trois MP3 tlchargs il y a deux ans, savoir quel site porno il frquente, etc.).


M'ouais ben s'il n'y a que cela  avoir comme inquitude je ne vais pas me sentir trs inquit.Comme dj dit il faudrait que les institutions suivent pour que ton fantasme prenne vie, et  moins de crer une police politique de toute pice.... 
Plutot que s'inquiter de n'importe quoi, il y a largemment  faire pour les donnes avec ce qui est dj passer comme le fait qu'on puisse rclamer un peu trop facilement certaines empreintes gntiques ou que des fichiers sur la dlinquances soient mal ou n'importe comment mis  jour (suspect enregistr  ::?:  ) .
Que l'on revienne  certains abus des annes 60 parce que trop incits  agir certaines administrations risquent de se laisser dpasser par la situation et d'abuser de leur pouvoir , oui, mais la police politique ca fait un moment que a a disparu et a ne se recre pas du jour au lendemain (surtout pour le peu d'intrt que a peut avoir...)  ::roll::

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

Question srieuse  medinoc: tu ferais un meilleur prsident que Sarkozy toi? Ou alors c'est plus facile de dire, "moi je me presenterai jamais de tte faon".

Autre chose passe une semaine une togo voir comment on vis l-bas avant de traiter Mr Sarkozy *ou autre* de dictateur. L bas, le prsident s'est fait lire prsident  vie et il a droit de vie et de mort sur toi. Quand il meure (Eyadema) c'est ses fils qui sont auto lus. l c'est pas trs dmocratique et ca a laiss tellement de trace qu'ils arrivent pas  lire un tat correct  ::(: 

Je suis ni pour ni contre aucun des candidats mais perso, ca me donne mal au ventre de voire des critiques d'une personne de ton age (j'ai le meme ge) qui se permet de juger et insulter :/ sans tout savoir.

Il y a plein de critiques  faire sur Sarkozy et l'histoire de la peur et l'tat policier sont des faits mais le mot "dictacteur", "mgalomane", etc,  moins que tu ne partage son slip et sache comment il pense, moi je prfrerais lire tes arguments de faon mature et respectueuse sans ces mots mal choisis. Le dbat y gagnerait en saveur  :;): 

et les deux sont d'accord sont un point
vive la rpublique, vive la france  ::yaisse2::

----------


## Higestromm

C'est rigolo de voir que tous le monde sait exactement ce que vas faire sarkozi avant mme qu'il n'ai fait quoi que ce soit  ::):

----------


## olsimare

Bonjour.

Que dire de ce genre de propos :
"J'inclinerais, pour ma part,  penser qu'on nat pdophile, et c'est d'ailleurs un problme que nous ne sachions soigner cette pathologie. "

Bienvenu  Sarkoland !

Planquez vos gosses, car si ils ont 3 ans et sont un peu turbulents, gare  eux !

J'ai comme qui dirait la tte lourde ce soir et un arrire got dans la bouche...

Cdt.

----------


## granquet

je partage ta dception medinoc (bien que j'aurais t trs du que ce soit sgo aussi ... mais peut etre moins ...)

sarkozy est un personnage dtestable entour de gens encore plus dtestables ... (devedjian, copet, robien, le medef .... et j'en passe)

m'enfin, les franais ont eu le choix ... ils ont choisi ... AMEN !

----------


## r0d

Comme prvu, je prpare mes valises. Je ne supporterai pas d'habiter dans un pays dont plus de la moiti de la population soutient une droite dure, ractionnaire, barbare, nationaliste, atlantiste, litiste, eugniste...

Je ne pense pas pouvoir raccourcir mon pravis, a me laisse trois mois pour prparer mon exil. Je suivrai avec grand intrt l'volution de mon pays, en esprant qu'il ne drive pas trop.

Je souhaite un bon courage  ceux qui vont essayer de rsister. Moi je jette l'ponge, je suis puis.

----------


## kromartien

Pffffff.. Ceux qui disent "ne criez pas au loup" , ne cherchez mme pas  connatre les raisons de ce genre d'inquitude.


> Je pense qu'on va voir passer des choses pas trs net


Les abus de pouvoir, a va, Sarkozy muselle l'opinion, a va, l'utilisation outrancire des forces policires, a va, l'lection sur le dos des nes (mais travaillez puisqu'on vous le dit), a va, le parti au service du candidat, a va, le dni de justice, a va, etc.


> Faut se garder de crier au loup pour rien


Oui, oui. Il faut s'en garder effetivement. 

Crier au loup, d'accord, mais dans l'histoire les villageois viennent voir le garon au moins trois ou quatre fois avant qu'ils ne comprennent que c'est un affabulateur. L, j'ai bien l'impression que l'affabulateur


> en crant la peur dans le coeur des gens


c'est lui. 

Passer directement de l'intrieur  la prsidence de la Rpublique, comme parcours politique, c'est assez explicite quand  ce qui caractrise le mandat qui va suivre. Les plus viles manipulations lectoralistes effectues pour s'octroyer ce mandat sont galement de nature  nourrir l'inquitude la plus profonde, en supplment du mandat pass  l'intrieur qui n'a pas sembl tre un franc succs. 

J'espre au moins que son discours d'investiture tait le reflet de la sincrit de ses intentions pour  la France, mais j'y crois peu, donc tant donn la nature subversive des mesures qu'il a sembl vouloir mettre en place au cours de son mandat de ministre de l'intrieur.

J'espre simplement que 


> Sur qu'il peut vouloir rassembler les franais, et qu'il a intrt  russir quelque chose. Le nombre de personnes qui l'attendent au tournant est assez consquent


est une bonne analyse. J'espre aussi que Sarko est aussi fort qu'il le prtend, (rappelons comme toujours qu'il a t oblig de faire jouer ses CRS pour ramener l'ordre  Paris hier soir.)

----------


## chaval

Encore un truc bien francais, comme pour sarkozy, c'est d'avoir un avis sur tout...
Il a pas commenc, c'est dja horrible.

Je suis loin d'etre derrire sarko, ja m'hirrise les poils a chaque fois que j'entends "le prsident Sarkozy". Mais je me dis que mon mtier, c'est l'informatique, pas la poilitique. Je ne connais pas TOUS les tenants et aboutissants de telle ou telle mesure. Je vois tout comme vous le cot superficiel.

Le fait de faire un topic comme celui-ci est un manque de respect pour le peuple francais, qui a voulu pour la majorit + un chouilla d'un prsident se nommant sarkozy, et de son programme.

Je lui laisse le bnfice du doute, et me tairai pendant 2 ou 3 ans, le temps de vois ce que sa politique donne, et je vous invite tous autant que vous etes  en faire de meme.

----------


## Lunixinclar

Tu dlires compltement medinoc.
On ne peut pas inculper quelqu'un qui a tlcharg le roi soleil il y a deux ans, par un terme pnal qui s'appelle la prescription.
De plus le pays ne va pas se mtamorphoser: un poste change, mais les institutions restent, notamment la CNIL. A notre niveau rien ne va changer.




> prsent, un dictateur en herbe est au sommet de la France.


C'est de la diffamation. Pour Hitler, on savait  l' avance. Leurs discours ne sont pas comparables, car sarko est un humaniste, le dauphin de chichi. En plus il nous rconcilie avec le gouvernement amricain, du coup on n'a que des amis c'est cool non?
A mon avis les vrais srieux problmes vont venir du camp des mauvais perdants. Emeutes pas plus tard que hier soir  Marseille.

----------


## chaval

> A mon avis les vrais srieux problmes vont venir du camp des mauvais perdants. Emeutes pas plus tard que hier soir  Marseille.


A dijon, deux batiments en constructions en bruls en plus des voitures : un batiment du conseil gnral qui contendra les affaires sociales, et une mdiathque.
Comme quoi, des qu'on fait un truc pour les populations des quartiers, ils le foutent en lair, donc ils se plaisent....

Plus il y aura de conneries comme ca, plus notre nouveau chef de l'tat durciera la police et les forces de l'ordre. Qui seront les premiers  couiner ??

----------


## kromartien

dictateur : 
1 - _ANTIQ. ROM._ Magistrat suprme investi temporairement de tous les pouvoirs politiques et militaires en cas de crise grave
2 - _Mod._ Chef d'tat, qui s'tant empar du pouvoir, gouverne arbitrairement et sans contrle dmocratique ; autocrate
3 - Par extension : personne trs autoritaire

Merci d'viter d'accuser la simple rfutation d'une attitude ou d'un discours de tous les maux. "diffamation"  ::fou::  franchement il vous en faut peu. 

Si je dis que ma fiance est un vrai tyran, c'est de la diffamation, a c'est sr. ::lol::  

La vraie question est : laquelle de ces trois dfinitions l'Histoire retiendra-t-elle ?  Les trois, la dernire, aucune ? Je n'en sais rien, mais vitez la rfutation pure et simple de ce genre d'allgations en les tournant en ridicule, car ce n'est pas faire preuve d'ouverture d'esprit. Et puis ramener systmatiquement tous les rgnes dictatoriaux  Hitler donne vraiment la mesure de votre inculture et de votre conditionnement dans le domaine.

Sur ce, je suis assez d'accord avec le discours de Chaval, et je pense que la rserve, maintenant que le verdict populaire est prononc, est de mise.

Pour les meutes, bah faut croire que manifestement le nom de Nicolas Sarkozy veille plus de mcontentements qu'il n'en apaise. Dommage pour lui, mais inutile de rendre responsable des hypothtiques jeunes de banlieue Marseillais, merci. a ne vous fait pas honneur non plus.

"Si des troubles surviennent, la faute en revient  l'autorit qui n'a pas su prvenir ces troubles"

----------


## Pouic

> C'est rigolo de voir que tous le monde sait exactement ce que vas faire sarkozi avant mme qu'il n'ai fait quoi que ce soit


+1
Le minimum, pour ceux qui "dfendent la libert toussa", serait d'au moins respecter le rsultat des urnes.
Le mec a mme pas encore commenc son mandat que c'est dj la catastrophe. Faut arrter deux secondes la paranoa maladive ! Je trouve tout simplement hallucinant
1) ce rejet de la dmocratie
2) le non-respect de la personne lue (qu'on soit pour ou contre ses ides)
3) qu'on ne lui laisse mme pas le bnfice du doute

Avant de hurler  la mort, on peut ptet au moins attendre de voir. Et puis c'est pas comme s'il avait t lu  80% : y a quand mme une marge avant la dictature hein... On est quand mme en droit de se dire qu'il n'est pas compltement con, et qu'il voit bien qu'il part avec un peu moins de la moiti de la population contre lui... Donc avant qu'il n'y ait des rformes liberticides, je pense qu'il y a de la marge...

----------


## Vld44

nan mais a suffit les conneries l. Ca drive totallement, tu n'es pas objectif, et tu respires l'aigre  50 km mdinoc.

Ce genre de post n'a pas lieu d'tre sur un forum gnraliste.

Si tu veux dbattre ok, mais arrtons les propos difamatoires merci.

----------


## xxxcapxxx

> Comme prvu, je prpare mes valises. Je ne supporterai pas d'habiter dans un pays dont plus de la moiti de la population soutient une droite dure, ractionnaire, barbare, nationaliste, atlantiste, litiste, eugniste...
> 
> Je ne pense pas pouvoir raccourcir mon pravis, a me laisse trois mois pour prparer mon exil. Je suivrai avec grand intrt l'volution de mon pays, en esprant qu'il ne drive pas trop.
> 
> Je souhaite un bon courage  ceux qui vont essayer de rsister. Moi je jette l'ponge, je suis puis.


bienvenue en suisse  ::P: 

au risque de me prendre encore un carton 

53% de gens on vot pour , 47 ont vot contre et tout ceci avec un fort taux de participation. C'est pas rien... on a un exemple tres rcent et malheureusement actuel GWB.. elu a la majorit comme dans toutes dmocraties , mais aussi elu de peu, sachant que Mr.NS est un partisan de GWB, qu'il se propose a pratiqu une prsidence a l'amricaine, j'aurais peur , non pas uniquement des rserves mais bien peur. a tout ceux qui prtendent que les institutions sont la pour prserver de toute drive , j'aimerais rappeler que dans l'histoire ce genre de cas de figure c'est deja vu... et l'histoire aime a se repeter.

En terme d'election NS c'est prepar pendant 25 ans a devenir president , bravo a lui.
SR n'a pas ces capacits d'orateurs et est coinc. voici ce qui se degage d'elle.
FB a trop jouer a la balance, car s'il le voulait en appellant a vot sego il aurait pu contrer NS comme il pretendait vouloir le faire.
la gauche c'est rallie a Sego mais de manire maladroite (logique elle est a gauche  ::mouarf::  ).

au final la dmocratie a parler et il faut l'accepter , par contre il ne faudra pas hsiter a dnoncer la moindre drive (qui aura fatalement lieu je pense).

"Connais ton pass et tu sauras de quoi sera fait ton avenir" aimais a me dire l'un de mes profs.

A ceux qui retorquent je ne suis pas politiciens , mais informaticiens. Tu n'as pas d'opinions ? certes tu n'as pas de formations de dmagogue et beau parleur , mais ton opinion elle existe, quelle qu'elle soit. La democratie te permet de l'exprimer alors fait le , tout n'est pas blanc/noir , gauche/droite...

----------


## chaval

> A ceux qui retorquent je ne suis pas politiciens , mais informaticiens. Tu n'as pas d'opinions ? certes tu n'as pas de formations de dmagogue et beau parleur , mais ton opinion elle existe, quelle qu'elle soit. La democratie te permet de l'exprimer alors fait le , tout n'est pas blanc/noir , gauche/droite...


bien sur, j'ai des opinions, mais sarko qui demandait le taux, l'assiette de je sais plus quoi, dsol, ca me dpasse. Je sais pas non plus tout les enjeux qu'implique la baisse ou l'lvation de l'ISF...
Oui, je peux avoir des opinions : "trop d'impots ! trop de chomage ! ..." mais voila, je suis pas politicien, et je ne maitrise pas tout ca. Au pire, tout comme vous, je peux refaire le monde sur le coin d'un comptoir ; mais je suis loin de pouvoir comprendre tous les enjeux des mesures que j'aimerais qu'elles soient prises

----------


## Satch

Juste un mot pour dire que je trouve le titre de ce topic ridicule et irrespectueux.

C'est n'importe quoi.

----------


## Bloon

Vous devriez avoir honte de vous estimer en dicature alors que vous avez la chance de vivre en France, un des pays les plus libres au monde.

Vous tenez  quitter la pays ? bonne ide ! Allez donc voir comment a se passe ailleurs, et il n'y a pas besoin d'aller bien loin. Installez-vous dans un pays o tout est vraiment contrl par le pouvoir, o la police est partout et o l'opposition est en prison ou exile.

Ensuite, vous pourrez revenir en France et vous excuser auprs de ceux qui subissent rellement une dictature et qui n'ont mme pas l'espoir d'en sortir.

Bloon

----------


## pinocchio

> C'est rigolo de voir que tous le monde sait exactement ce que vas faire sarkozi avant mme qu'il n'ai fait quoi que ce soit


+1
Et pourtant je suis d'extrme gauche. Mais les urnes ont parl, je suis donc dans l'attente de ce qu'il va se passer, prt  me battre pour les intrts de chacun mais dans l'attente. J'espre me tromper en pensant que la nation est parti dans une mauvaise direction mais c'est un choix fait avec une large majorit et peu d'abstention donc bonne chance  lui et qu'il sache qu'on aura l'oeil sur ce qu'il fait.
Cordialement

----------


## Bloon

> C'est pas rien... on a un exemple tres rcent et malheureusement actuel GWB.. elu a la majorit comme dans toutes dmocraties


Tout le monde sait trs bien que si le prsident des tats-unis tait lu au suffrage universel direct et sans magouilles, GWB n'aurait pas t lu la premire fois. Quant  la seconde fois, il a t lu en raison du contexte international et d'un candidat dmocrate sans envergure. Ca devrait mieux se passer la prochaine fois, Hilary et Barack tant deux trs bon prtendants.

Bloon

----------


## charly

Je deteste sarko , je n'aurais jamais vot pour lui et ca me dgoute mais la dmocratie c'est aussi savoir perdre dignement et accepter que la majorit ne soit pas toi ... Les Franais ce sont exprimer , ne pas le respecter c'est violer la dmocratie et ca fait de toi quelque chose de bien pire et bien plus dangereux que tous les Sarkozy du monde. 

 Plutot que de se battre sur les effets de style en criant au sarko facho bat toi sur les ides et essaye de convaincre des gens aux  legislatives avec des argument autrement plus constructif que "il est dangereux".
.

----------


## chaval

> Plutot que de se battre sur les effets de style en criant au sarko facho bat toi sur les ides et essaye de convaincre des gens aux  legislatives avec des argument autrement plus constructif que "il est dangereux".
> .


Tout  fait, les legislatives sont dans pas longtemps.
Et rien ne vous empeche de prendre une carte du PS, de militer pour "canaliser" sarko et son pouvoir, et de prparer les prochaines prsidentielles (5ans , c'est long, mais c'est court aussi)
Au moins, vous ne vous plaindrez plus sur votre sort ; vous en serez des acteurs

----------


## bruno_pages

> Le fait de faire un topic comme celui-ci est un manque de respect pour le peuple francais


je suis d'accord avec toi, le meilleur moyen de voir des personnes se facher tout rouge (si Segolene tait passe cela aurait t tout bleu  :;):   ) c'est bien de parler politique

cela permet aussi  certains de dire vraiment n'importe quoi, car dire que l'on n'est plus en democratie lorsque le peuple s'exprime c'est quand meme un comble. S'il y a un problme de dmocratie c'est bien du cot de celui qui ne respecte pas ce choix, ou alors il va falloir changer la signification du mot dmocratie

donc je vote pour la suppression de ce topic  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Nightfall

Pour quelqu'un qui s'intresse  la politique je trouve que les prochains mois, disons aprs les lgislatives, vont tre passionnants. Parce qu'au moins, il va se passer quelque chose.

Le gouvernement pense faire les premires mesures ds le mois de juillet. Esprons qu'il essaie pas de passer des mesures qui fachent au mois d'aot quand tout le monde est en vacances. Je dirais mme que a sera peut-tre la premire erreur  viter s'il ne veut pas des conflits ds la rentre.

En tout cas je pense que soit le gouvernement saura expliquer ses mesures et les faire passer en douceur (donc pas comme villepin et son 49-3), soit a va tre violent, voire trs violent.

----------


## 2Eurocents

Je rappelle que la Dmocratie, c'est l'expression de la souverainet du peuple. C'est donc le choix de ses actions et de ses reprsentants au moyen (principalement) d'lections.

Jusque l, Nicolas Sarkozy, qu'on le hasse ou qu'on le respecte, n'a en rien agi contre la dmocratie.

Jusque l, rien dans son discours ne laisse croire qu'il a l'bauche d'une intention de nier la dmocratie dans notre pays. 

Qu'il prne des valeurs que certains trouvent rtrogrades ou qui veillent de mauvais souvenirs  d'autre, c'est son choix d'orientation et de campagne. A l'vidence, ce choix tait le choix gagnant, que cela nous plaise ou non. Ce que cela donnera ensuite, c'est  voir. Le pire n'est pas toujours certain.  :;):  

Tant que les lections lgislatives, municipales, rgionales, cantonales ne sont pas annules, tant que les candidatures  celles-ci ne seront pas museles au seul profit du parti prsidentiel, je continuerai  me sentir dans une dmocratie.

Que cette dmocratie devienne rpressive et ractionnaire comme semblent le croire les dus du rsultat, je ne pourrai que le dplorer, mais tant que cela reste une dmocratie je serai contraint de vivre avec car c'est le choix de la majorit de mes compatriotes.

Je serai cependant heureux, dans ce cas, comme c'est une dmocratie, car je sais que j'aurai une chance (par mon bulletin de vote, et par mon implication et mon militantisme) de faire changer la situation ( l'image des retours de baton subis par les conservateurs de Major en Grande Bretagne, par le Parti Populaire d'Aznar en Espagne ou par la Forza Azzura de Berlusconi en Italie).

Quoi qu'il en soit, quand je ne suis pas satisfait, ce n'est pas en criant mon mcontentement que je le fais savoir, mais en m'engageant et en m'impliquant pour que cela change par des actes. Et mme quand a ne suffit pas, au moins j'ai ma conscience pour me dire que j'aurai fait de mon mieux.

De ces lections, il y a au moins une chose que je trouve trs, trs positive : c'est les 85% de participation. Que l'on soit dans le camp des gagnants ou dans celui des dus, il faut quand mme admettre que 85% de votants, cela reste une relle victoire de la dmocratie. 53% de 85% des votants, cela reste pour moi une lection bien plus lgitime que 60% de 60% par exemple. 

Donc, gagnant ou du, il faut accepter ce rsultat comme celui de la volont du Peuple Franais d'tre reprsent par Nicolas Sarkozy. 

Le Peuple Franais _peut_ s'tre tromp, mais il aura d'autres chances lectorales pour s'en rendre compte et inflchir son choix vers d'autres projets de socit.

----------


## Faith's Fall

> Vous devriez avoir honte de vous estimer en dicature alors que vous avez la chance de vivre en France, un des pays les plus libres au monde.
> 
> Vous tenez  quitter la pays ? bonne ide ! Allez donc voir comment a se passe ailleurs, et il n'y a pas besoin d'aller bien loin. Installez-vous dans un pays o tout est vraiment contrl par le pouvoir, o la police est partout et o l'opposition est en prison ou exile.
> 
> Ensuite, vous pourrez revenir en France et vous excuser auprs de ceux qui subissent rellement une dictature et qui n'ont mme pas l'espoir d'en sortir.
> 
> Bloon


Totalement d'accord, vous accusez deja la politique francaise alors que sa n'a meme pas commencer. Dans d'autre pays la peine de mort est autoris pour un simple vol. La france est loin de sa. 

Maintenant si votre vie tourne uniquement sur la soit disante "dictature" de sarko, c'est sur elle dois pas etre interessante.

Ceci dit si on doit a chaque fois gueuler au loup a la moindre chose qui nous plais pas et partir de la france, je pense qu'il y aurais plus beaucoup de personne en france.

 ::mouarf::

----------


## soforever

Pourquoi les partisans du PS ne respectent pas les partisans de l'UMP ?

Pourquoi vous ne respectez pas les choix dmocratiques ?

Le peuple a parl, le dbat a eu lieu, l'change d'ides a t rendu possible.

Maintenant le peuple a parl et il ne faut pas tout remettre en cause une fois que son poulain se fait battre !

Les rgles du jeu n'ont pas t chang durant la campagne et chaque candidat les connaissait et jouissait de chacune d'entre elles !

Alors  tous les partisans de la droite Flicitations et bonne chance !

A tous les partisans de la gauche, ce n'est qu'une dfaite mais sachez perdre dignement !

----------


## xxxcapxxx

> Je rappelle que la Dmocratie, c'est l'expression de la souverainet du peuple. C'est donc le choix de ses actions et de ses reprsentants au moyen (principalement) d'lections.
> 
> Jusque l, Nicolas Sarkozy, qu'on le hasse ou qu'on le respecte, n'a en rien agi contre la dmocratie.
> 
> Jusque l, rien dans son discours ne laisse croire qu'il a l'bauche d'une intention de nier la dmocratie dans notre pays. 
> 
> Qu'il prne des valeurs que certains trouvent rtrogrades ou qui veillent de mauvais souvenirs  d'autre, c'est son choix d'orientation et de campagne. A l'vidence, ce choix tait le choix gagnant, que cela nous plaise ou non. Ce que cela donnera ensuite, c'est  voir. Le pire n'est pas toujours certain.  
> 
> Tant que les lections lgislatives, municipales, rgionales, cantonales ne sont pas annules, tant que les candidatures  celles-ci ne seront pas museles au seul profit du parti prsidentiel, je continuerai  me sentir dans une dmocratie.
> ...


un tres gros +1 pour ce que tu exprime ici.
il est important de rester alerte, et de ne pas se bloquer dans l'immobilisme de l'attente.

----------


## panda31

Je n'ai pas vot pour lui mais je lui accorde le bnfice du doute.

Une chose qui m'a mis hors de moi, pas de sa part mais de la part de TF1 : Ds que l'on montrait les militants PS heureux dans les rues ds le dbut de l'mission spciale Prsidentielles, PPD rappelait lourdement de ne pas prendre en considration la liesse des militants PS. Ils savaient le rsultat ds 18h (_sic_) !

Autre chose, pourquoi PPD disait toutes les deux minutes que c'tait un grand jour pour Sarkozy s'il tait lu car c'tait la premire fois de sa vie qu'il se prsentati et que cela faisait 5 ans qu'il s'y prparait ? Parce que pour Sgo Royal, c'est diffrent ?

Ce n'est pas NS qui m'effraie le plus mais les mdia ! 

Pas de contrle de la presse/tv de la part de NS mais un soutien tacite de plus en plus explicite qui s'est fait depuis 10 ans ! Libert de la presse ok mais libert de pense aussi ! L'envahissement bleu de NS  & UMP s'est fait par la presse/tv et pas forcment sous le contrle du parti ! 

Quand il n'y a plus ou si peu d'opposition libre dans l'information, la libert de pense est en pril... 

Mais pour NS, je pense qu'il est blanc l-dedans. J'espre qu'il tiendra certaines de ses promesses qui m'ont plu et qui sont proches de certaines propositions du PS...

Au pire, je change de pays  ::aie::  mais je pense cependant qu'il peut relever la France. Son de au travail rcompens me plat assez. Reste  voir ce qui suivra !

----------


## kromartien

Ce n'est pas une question de non-respect du choix dmocratique, mais l'expression d'un doute lgitime quant aux intentions de N. S. prsident de la Rpublique  et des circonstances qui lui ont octroy son mandat, ainsi que de son comportement politique pass et de sa tactique lectorale ouvertement sductrice envers les voix d'extrme droite. 

le film de Chaplin s'appelait "Le dictateur" . Le passage dans l'usine est assez russi, je crois. 

"Je souhaite rhabiliter la valeur travail" . N. S.

Toute ressemblance avec des personnages existants ou ayant exists est purement fortuite et n'est pas la consquence d'une volont dlibre de l'auteur.

Le choix des hommes politiques qui nous gouverne est avant tout le choix de la moralit que nous voulons voir rige comme telle dans notre socit, rien de plus. Certains ont vot N. S., posez vous d'abord la question de savoir ce que cela signifie.

Toute ressemblance avec des personnages existants ou ayant exists est purement fortuite et n'est pas la consquence d'une volont dlibre de l'auteur.x2

L'utilisation de la tlvision comme outil politique ne doit pas tre occulte, et il s'agit en ralit d'une facilit dont il serait stupide de se passer pour quiconque aurait l'intention d'exercer la volont de convaincre de la lgitimit de ses actions alors que tout simplement elles ne le sont pas. cf dictionnaire "propagande"

Toute ressemblance avec des personnages existants ou ayant exists est purement fortuite et n'est pas la consquence d'une volont dlibre de l'auteur.x3



____________________________________________________________

 ::aie::  Et c'est pas bientt fini oui ! la campagne est termine, vous pouvez reprendre un activit politique normale  ::aie::

----------


## virgul

Moi j'aime bien comparer administrateur rseau et prsident.

T'as ton petit monde avec tes utilisateurs et leurs demandent qui arrivent par centaines...

Tu prend celle qui te paraissent les plus raisonnable et les plus scuritaire afin que ton rseau ne soit pas attaqu par le monde extrieur...

A un moment ou un autre tu dois faire le choix en scurit, accessibilit fiabilit et viabilit...

Voila y a un qui veut travailler avec Linux et un autre qui veut travailler depuis la maison et ....

Tu vas personnellement choisir ce que tu vas excut en premier vu que les priorits dans cette exemple seront les mmes...

tu choisis de faire le remote access en premier tu vas tre trait de ... par celui  qui voudra linux et il rentiendra a tort que tu est contre le monde open-source.... Alors que c'est totalement faux et que tu n'as rien contre ca...

Tu choisis Linux et tu seras incendier par l'autre qui te diras que la demande potientiel pour un tel service est bien plus grande que pour linux et il retiendra a tort que tu es pro open-source alors que pas vraiment...

Tout ca pour dire que dans la vie y a ceux qui savent et ceux qui interprte...

Et souvent c'est pas trs bon d'interprter vaut mieux demander ou observer avant de tirer des conclusions ca vite beaucoup de problmes....

Ce que vous faites la c'est interprt comme pour:

Le coup du karsher 
Les 2 jeunes de banlieue

Si on en renvient au faite qu'es-ce qui est vraiment dramatique dans ces deux histoires:

Une dame qui utilisent le terme passer le karsher pour symboliser la jeunesse dans son quartier ou que votre prsident reprenne les terme de sa phrase et rponde  la question...

Que deux jeunes qui n'avait rien fait (je leur laisse le bnfice du doute) ce prcipite dans une arne visiblement ferm et ce cache dans un transfo ou la police qui passe par la et qui est accus de tous... Je sais que la police est sournoise (je la subit aussi) mais de la a faire des meutes pour des fait non avre y a des limites... si t'as pas de preuve (c'est pareil pour les 2 cots) tu en cherche et si tu en trouve tu comdamme la ou les personnes incrimmins... Personne n'est Dieu et personne ne peut faire la loi sans y avoir t exprssement autoris par une autorit comptente (Bon aprs ca dpend la partie du monde)...

Et je conclurais par ne croyez-vous pas que si vous aviez choisi un ou une candidat(e) plus terre  terre la gauche aurait pu gagner. 

Tout le monde  dit que c'tais une galit le 2 mai moi je n'ai pas trouv autant je n'aime pas trop Sarkozy autant je n'aurais pas donne le pouvoir  Sgolne... Donc mon choix personnel tant but a ca j'ai choisi sur ce que disait concrtement les candidats et la y a pas photos Sarkozy maitrise mieux le sujet que Sgolne, chose qui est peut-tre du a son mandat de premier ministre, mais Sgolne le savait et aurait du mieux se prpar a ce genre de dbat qui elle le sait est le jardin de secret de Nicolas.

Alors mes amis francais soyez bon joueur et pour ceux qui ont "perdu" (car finalement on ne saura jamais qui aurait fait le mieux de plus ce terme ne me parait pas trs adquate) ne soyez pas rancunier ce ne sert  rien et ca ne mne  rien... Ah si a un mur..

Vous devez lui accorder le bnfice du doute comme vous le faite (ou vous devriez le faire) pour chacune des personnes qui vous entourent.. 

Le peuple dans son ensemble a parl et il n'y manifestement pas de doute sur ces lctions, donc vous vous devez en tant que citoyen reconnaitre se choix car si le choix avait t diffrent vous auriez aimer que l'on respecte le votre. Vous aviez une occasion de vous exprimer elle vous a t accord... maintenant regarder couter demander mais s'il vous plait n'interprter pas cantonner vous au fait ou ca serra la mort pour tous...

Je pense que je vais me faire contester par petit bout et non globalement je m'y attends c'est comme ca que ca avait tais fait pour l'histoire du karsher... alors si vous vous permettez ceci faites le globalement, le dbat n'en sera que meilleur.. car les phrases hors contexte veulent ou peuvent dire tout ou n'importe quoi

----------


## Cpt Anderson

Perso, je ne suis pas pour Sarko mais quitte  choisir entre lui et Segolene Royal qui n'a pas l'ombre d'un projet faisable, j'ai choisit mon camp !

----------


## parp1

Pour ma part j'avais vot Sego, on a Sarko, je prends ce que l'on me donne, et je ne suis pas mauvais perdant. 
Seulement il a 5 ans pour faire ce qu'il a dit et faire ses preuves. (parce qu'il y a des choses bien dans son programme faut pas croire.) J'espere qu'il va mettre tout ca en route, si ca thorie est bonne on devrait avoir du travaille d'ici 5ans. Je vous en redirez d'avantage, je sort de l'cole en septembre... Je ne suis pas fou, mais j'espere qu'au prochaine elections prsidentielles j'aurai 4ans d'experience... et peut etre que je deviendrai sarkosiste.

Maintenant c'est lui qui a la mauvaise place... car je pense que beaucoup de francais l'attende au virage, meme parmis ses partisants.

Moi meme j'ai vot sgo en me disant, "je lui donne une chance" donc je l'aurai attendu aussi...

----------


## Mdinoc

Si mon premier post tait exagr, de tous ceux qui ont comment, c'est kromartien qui rsume le mieux ma pense.

On dit que "le peuple" a choisi Nicolas Sarkozy, mais je doute que le peuple "sache" vraiment qui il a lu.
Un homme dont le parti a pass la loi DADVSI (une loi contre le consommateur) dans la plus grande discrtion possible, arrtant les porteurs d'une ptition  plus de 100m de la chambre pour que ni parlementaires ni journalistes ne les voient.
Un homme dont le gouvernement a refus les recours collectifs en justice ("class action")
Un homme qui a doubl Pasqua, doubl Chirac, et qui parait-il, ne doublera pas les lecteurs.
Un homme dont les propres "bourdes" ont t touffes alors que celles de Sgolne Royal taient montes en pingles.

Si le peuple a vraiment lu cela en son me et conscience, alors je m'inclinerais ou je partirai (si j'en ai les moyens), acceptant le choix d'un peuple dans lequel je ne me reconnaitrai pas.

----------


## Le Pharaon

> Autre chose passe une semaine une togo voir comment on vis l-bas avant de traiter Mr Sarkozy *ou autre* de dictateur. L bas, le prsident s'est fait lire prsident  vie et il a droit de vie et de mort sur toi. Quand il meure (Eyadema) c'est ses fils qui sont auto lus. l c'est pas trs dmocratique et ca a laiss tellement de trace qu'ils arrivent pas  lire un tat correct


Tout  fait d'accord avec toi. Seuls les membres de la famille du prsident ont droit  certaines faveurs. Les opposants sont emprisonns, tus ou exils. La libert d'expression n'y est que de nom. Mais je trouve un peu rducteur (c'est mon avis) de comparer la dmocratie franaise vieille de plusieurs sicles  la jeune dmocratie togolaise.  ::):

----------


## virgul

Mdinoc franchement tu me dcois tu parles des points du caractre et des pens que tu n'aime pas chez Sarkozy ok mais alors faut voter Sgolne pour ca? Et a sgolne tu connais vraiment ces points de vue sur tous? 

C'est quand mme elle qui est a l'origine de l'arrt de la diffusion des manga en france, j'entends par la l'arrt du club do... Tu trouve ca normal? Elle a mme fait un livre dessus et critiquer tout le concept manga..

C'est pas trs folichon ca non? es-ce mieux moins bien? a toi de voir pour toi mais de la a juger sans faire le pour ou le contre ou l'oposition des deux candidats c'est beaucoup trop facile...

Peux-tu maintenant dresser les points qui t'on fait vot pour sgolne?

Et es-ce quelqu'un d'autre peut donnes les points ngatif de sgolne?

----------


## Faith's Fall

> On dit que "le peuple" a choisi Nicolas Sarkozy, mais je doute que le peuple "sache" vraiment qui il a lu.


On a pas tous le meme avis, et si sarko est sorti a 53% c'est qu'il y a une raison. Les francais ne vote pas  pile ou face. Maintenant, que tu n'aime pas sarko, c'est une chose. Mais ne gnralise pas non plus. 

Tu juge une personne, alors qu'il a meme pas fait ses preuves. Tu as peur de quoi ? que la france change ? D'un cot sa peut pas etre plus mal. 

Maintenant, arretons de crier au loup, sa sert a rien et laissons le choix du peuple faire  :;):

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

Moi, je comprend pas pourquoi ce sont ceux qui ne veulent pas de Sarko qui brulent des caisses et qui, de surcroit, font le jeu de ce dernier ?

Moi, je comprend pas pourquoi ce sont ceux qui gueulent du nombre de morts sur la route qui repprochent  Sarko de mettre des radars qui reduits ce nombre ?

Moi, je comprend pas pourquoi ce ceux ceux qui ont vot pour la candidate de "l'amour de de la paix" (dixit eux mmes) qui sont les premiers  cracher sur Sarko et  vouloir sa "mort" ?

----------


## Mdinoc

Je n'ai pas mis les points noirs de Sgolne, mais je ne la porte pas spcialement dans mon coeur pour autant.
Cela dit, je prfre une incomptente  un type volontairement dangereux. Tu peux appeler cela de l'immobilisme, mais je prfre ne pas avancer qu'aller droit dans le mur.

Tu dis que je juge Sarkozy avant de lui laisser la chance de faire ses preuves, mais pour moi, il les a faites, ses preuves, et son parti en a eu largement le temps. Dans le mauvais sens...

Quant aux radars automatiques, je ne m'aventurerais pas trop l-dessus. Reste  savoir s'ils sont mis aux endrois rellement dangereux ou seulement aux endroits juteux...
De plus, il faudrait aussi vrifier que les limites de vitesse sont intelligemment places (on a parfois des doutes  certains endroits).

----------


## kromartien

n'exagrons rien tout de mme ("vouloir sa mort"), il est vident que ce candidat (prsident maintenant) a une certaine propension  attiser les passions, propension certaine qu'il ferait mieux d'apprendre  matriser s'il veut assumer l'entire responsabilit du poste qui est maintenant le sien.

a inclut le fait de ne pas diviser  dessein le paysage politique franais.

----------


## parp1

+1 pour David de troyes.

Mais pour parler deux secondes des radars automatiques  : j'ai deux choses a dire.

Les RA c'est bien dans les Zones Accidentogne.... (je passe devant un certain nombre le matin et le soir.. c'est n'importe quoi.)

Il y a aussi (dans la region caennaise) une megane break equip d'un radar automatique Mobile et comme tout radar automatique le conducteur a le DROIT d'etre prvenu. Cependant lorsque tu voies cette voiture sur un parking le coffre ouvert en contresens (pour te flash de derriere j'imagine que la manoeuvre est ce qu'il y a de plus sur.) sans le panneau OBLIGATOIRE, ou encore derriere les Panneaux Vert de sortie de 4voie... toujours sans ce panneaux...Il y a un truc qui n'est pas logique.


L'automibiliste francais a le DEVOIR DE RESPECTER LES LIMITATIONS de VITESSES.

Mais le GENDARME a LE DEVOIR DE nous pincer dans les regles de l'art.

Je me suis fait prendre 3 fois au radars, et je me plaint pas, j'ai 'jouer' j'ai perdu.

Donc pour la securit routiere, je suis a 200% d'accord (je suis motard), mais dans les regles de l'art.

----------


## Nightfall

> Ce n'est pas une question de non-respect du choix dmocratique, mais l'expression d'un doute lgitime quant aux intentions de N. S. prsident de la Rpublique


+1000




> il est vident que ce candidat (prsident maintenant) a une certaine propension  attiser les passions, propension certaine qu'il ferait mieux d'apprendre  matriser s'il veut assumer l'entire responsabilit du poste qui est maintenant le sien.


+1 aussi

Et ce n'est pas parce que l'on critique Sarkozy que l'on trouve Royal gniale. Pour moi dans ce 2me tour on avait le choix entre une politique plutt immobiliste et une politique de droite assez dure. On peut n'tre tent ni par l'un ni par l'autre.

On n'a quand mme le droit d'mettre une crainte sur ce qui va se passer dans les mois et annes  venir, par rapport  la personnalit de Sarkozy,  sa faon d'exercer le pouvoir, et  son programme, sans que l'on nous accuse d'irrespect de la dmocratie ! J'ai aussi des craintes mais a m'empche pas de lui accorder le bnfice du doute et d'attendre de voir comment cela va se passer. De toute faon l'avenir tranchera.

----------


## BertrandA

> le film de Chaplin s'appelait "Le dictateur" . Le passage dans l'usine est assez russi, je crois.


L'usine c'est dans "Les temps modernes", pas dans le dictateur.

----------


## lapanne

+ rien pour personne.

J'aimerais juste ragir sur des rponses du style :




> Dis pas que c'est une dictature, tu vas dans certains pays, c'est pire. Tu vois, ici, c'est mieux que dans certains pays o le prsident a droit de vie ou de mort sur toi. Alors soit heureux de vivre en france. Dans un pays libre et toussa, dans d'autres pays, t'aurais mme pas le droit de manifester...


Avec ce genre d'argumentaires "*Ne te plains pas parce que c'est pire ailleurs*", on peut justifier normment de choses.

*Exemple 1 :*

"Attends chrie, tu te plains parce que tu n'as pas le droit de vote ? Dans d'autres pays, tu serais lapider rien que parce que tu m'as demand si tu pouvais voter"
_Un mari  sa femme en 1949_

*Exemple 2 :*

"Attendez, vous voulez le droit de grve ? Soyez dj heureux d'avoir un travail  la mine et un toit. Dans d'autres pays, ils meurent de faim bande d'ingrats !"
_Rockfeller  ses ouvriers en 1901_

Bref, comme a, on peut rester dans l'inaction car il y aura toujours pire ailleurs.
Concernant Notre ami S., j'ai une opinion trs tranch  son sujet. Je pense que c'est un arriviste ambitieux (Cf. 1995 Balladur-Chirac), conservateur (3 mots cls de son discours d'hier "autorit", "morale", "travail") et profondment dmagogue.
Ce n'est que mon avis  ::aie::

----------


## r0d

> Encore un truc bien francais, comme pour sarkozy, c'est d'avoir un avis sur tout...
> Il a pas commenc, c'est dja horrible.


Le problme c'est qu'il a dj commenc. En quand on voit ce que a donne alors qu'il n'tait que ministre...
Je fais partie de quelques associations, dont RESF (rseau education sans frontires), et je puis t'affirmer que ce que j'ai vu ne laisse rien prsager de bon. Des enfants en prison dont la seule faute est d'tre n en France, des associations de quartier harcels par les "hommes en bleus", des tudiants manifestant pacifiquement matraqus puis emprisonns... je pourrais continuer la liste de ce que j'ai vu et vcu depuis que le rpressif n'a plus peur d'empiter sur le judiciaire, mais cela ne servirait  rien. Ca n'a servi  rien. Nous ne pouvons plus lutter contre la machine mdiatique vrouille par notre (sic) prsident. Que LDH (la ligue des droits de l'homme) s'inquite de la drive autoritaire de la France ne fait ragir personne, je pense que c'est l le coeur du problme: le pays a t pris en otage et endormi.

----------


## the_ugly

> mots cls de son discours d'hier "autorit", "morale", "travail"


Des mots qui font plaisir  entendre aprs les annes noires (post 68) o la France n'a pas seulement coul lentement, non, elle s'est effondre en entranant dans sa chute la majorit de la population.

Alors oui chers internautes, je suis heureux que la droite, la vraie droite, celle qui n'a pas honte de dfendre ces valeurs, soit de retour dans mon pays.

----------


## lper

> Le problme c'est qu'il a dj commenc. En quand on voit ce que a donne alors qu'il n'tait que ministre...
> Je fais partie de quelques associations, dont RESF (rseau education sans frontires), et je puis t'affirmer que ce que j'ai vu ne laisse rien prsager de bon. Des enfants en prison dont la seule faute est d'tre n en France, des associations de quartier harcels par les "hommes en bleus", des tudiants manifestant pacifiquement matraqus puis emprisonns... je pourrais continuer la liste de ce que j'ai vu et vcu depuis que le rpressif n'a plus peur d'empiter sur le judiciaire, mais cela ne servirait  rien. Ca n'a servi  rien. Nous ne pouvons plus lutter contre la machine mdiatique vrouille par notre (sic) prsident. Que LDH (la ligue des droits de l'homme) s'inquite de la drive autoritaire de la France ne fait ragir personne, je pense que c'est l le coeur du problme: le pays a t pris en otage et endormi.


Attention  toi sinon on entendra plus jamais parl de toi  ::aie::  , faudra tre quand mme trs vigilant  tout ce qui va se passer...

----------


## Satch

> Mais le GENDARME a LE DEVOIR DE nous pincer dans les regles de l'art.


je rsume : Les rgles de l'art selon toi c'est d'avertir qu'il y a un radar pour que tu ais bien le temps de ralentir et de ne pas de faire pincer ?...

Bref...

----------


## Erwy

> Des mots qui font plaisir  entendre aprs les annes noires (post 68) o la France n'a pas seulement coul lentement, non, elle s'est effondre en entranant dans sa chute la majorit de la population.


Si encore tu connaissais un peu ces annes merveilleuses pour en parler  ::roll::  

Quand je parlais de ces merveilleuses annes 60 , il y a entre autre :
- la repression du 17 fev 1961
- l'affaire du metro charonne
- police parallle comme le SAC
et je ne parle pas des "ratonnades" etc...

Que de nostalgie....  ::roll::

----------


## the_ugly

> +1 pour David de troyes.
> 
> Mais pour parler deux secondes des radars automatiques  : j'ai deux choses a dire.
> 
> Les RA c'est bien dans les Zones Accidentogne.... (je passe devant un certain nombre le matin et le soir.. c'est n'importe quoi.)
> 
> Il y a aussi (dans la region caennaise) une megane break equip d'un radar automatique Mobile et comme tout radar automatique le conducteur a le DROIT d'etre prvenu. Cependant lorsque tu voies cette voiture sur un parking le coffre ouvert en contresens (pour te flash de derriere j'imagine que la manoeuvre est ce qu'il y a de plus sur.) sans le panneau OBLIGATOIRE, ou encore derriere les Panneaux Vert de sortie de 4voie... toujours sans ce panneaux...Il y a un truc qui n'est pas logique.
> 
> 
> ...


Un jour tu vas jouer et ce n'est pas toi qui va perdre, mais les accidents de la route que tu auras cr.

Je ne vois pas pourquoi les gendarmes devraient mettre "attention, radar dans 100 mtres (mais ne vous inquitez pas, dans 200 vous pourrez rouler comme des tars les gars  :;): )".

----------


## Satch

> Je ne vois pas pourquoi les gendarmes devraient mettre "attention, radar dans 100 mtres (mais ne vous inquitez pas, dans 200 vous pourrez rouler comme des tars les gars )".


Je trouve que Sarko incarne un peu la fin de ce genre de prvention-rpression un peu stupide et dans c'est en grande partie sur ce sujet que j'attends de voir comment a va se passe.

Parce que bon... le motard (ou chauffeur, peu importe) qui rle parce qu'il a pas t prvenu qu'il y avait un radar, a comment  me sortir par les trous de nez.
Pareil pour le jeune qui peut faire toutes les conneries qu'il veut parce qu'il est mineur.
Pareil pour celui qui vit des aides et qui refuse du boulot.

J'attends de voir.

----------


## souviron34

> On dit que "le peuple" a choisi Nicolas Sarkozy, mais je doute que le peuple "sache" vraiment qui il a lu.



c'tait comment dj le titre de ton post original ??????????????

La dmocratie est l'expression LIBRE du peuple. Le peuple a vot en toute libert.

Qu'on ne soit pas d'accord avec n'empche rien au fait que c'est EXACTEMENT l'expression de la dmocratie.

Et ce serait la mme chose en sens inverse. Si Sgo avait eu 53%, qu'aurais-tu dis des gens de droite qui auraient dit "a y est. La dictacture arrive. Le peuple ne sait pas ce qu'il fait..".

Te rends-tu compte que tu dfends la dictature ?

("Ah... Il faut diriger les masses"...)

----------


## lapanne

> Des mots qui font plaisir  entendre aprs les annes noires (post 68) o la France n'a pas seulement coul lentement, non, elle s'est effondre en entranant dans sa chute la majorit de la population.
> 
> Alors oui chers internautes, je suis heureux que la droite, la vraie droite, celle qui n'a pas honte de dfendre ces valeurs, soit de retour dans mon pays.


Perso, j'ai peur que ma conception de la morale soit pas la mme que celle de Mr S.
Ensuite, autorit et morale font rarement bon mnage. 
Mr S. pense qu'il est *moralement* bien de faire de la prvention de la dlinquance chez nos chres petites ttes blondes de 3 ans. Un bb de 3 ans turbulent, c'est un futur dlinquant. Il va donc user d'*autorit* pour faire valoir sa vision de la morale.
Moi perso, un tat qui voudrait me dicter ma conduite de manire autoritaire sous couvert de moralit et de vertus, a me fait flipper. Dans le genre, aux tats-unis, on intente un procs pour un nichon dvoil.

----------


## lapanne

> Je trouve que Sarko incarne un peu la fin de ce genre de prvention-rpression un peu stupide et dans c'est en grande partie sur ce sujet que j'attends de voir comment a va se passe.
> [...]
> Pareil pour celui qui vit des aides et qui refuse du boulot.


Tout  fait. Tiens j'tais  l'ANPE en dbut d'anne, ils m'ont propos un poste en manutention dans une usine. Tiens, avec le projet de Mr S. de rendre obligatoire l'acceptation d'un emploi sous peine de se voir sucrer les indemnits, j'aurai t oblig d'accepter. Bon, je touchais pas le chmage donc  la limite, je m'en fous. Ah b, tiens heureusement que j'ai refus, now, je suis dveloppeur et je peux passer ma pause de midi  dbattre sur un forum au lieu de mettre des caisses sur des palettes. 
Ah ou, j'adore les visions carricaturals de ce style. 

Pour note :  tous ceux qui pensent que le temps de travail en france est trs insuffisants et que les franais sont fainant et inefficace, un franais produit en moyenne 71000 dollars de richesses par an contre 56 000 pour un britannique et 51000 pour un allemand (je crois). Le franais moyen travaille 41 heures par semaine, un allemand 41,7 et un anglais 43,1.

----------


## Deadpool

> Tout  fait. Tiens j'tais  l'ANPE en dbut d'anne, ils m'ont propos un poste en manutention dans une usine. Tiens, avec le projet de Mr S. de rendre obligatoire l'acceptation d'un emploi sous peine de se voir sucrer les indemnits, j'aurai t oblig d'accepter. Bon, je touchais pas le chmage donc  la limite, je m'en fous. Ah b, tiens heureusement que j'ai refus, now, je suis dveloppeur et je peux passer ma pause de midi  dbattre sur un forum au lieu de mettre des caisses sur des palettes. 
> Ah ou, j'adore les visions carricaturals de ce style. 
> 
> Pour note :  tous ceux qui pensent que le temps de travail en france est trs insuffisants et que les franais sont fainant et inefficace, un franais produit en moyenne 71000 dollars de richesses par an contre 56 000 pour un britannique et 51000 pour un allemand (je crois). Le franais moyen travaille 41 heures par semaine, un allemand 41,7 et un anglais 43,1.


Tu as des sources de ce que tu avances? C'est pas que je mette en doute, je veux juste une confirmation...

----------


## BertrandA

> Je ne vois pas pourquoi les gendarmes devraient mettre "attention, radar dans 100 mtres (mais ne vous inquitez pas, dans 200 vous pourrez rouler comme des tars les gars )".


Ils ne le font pas parce que depuis le 1er janvier 2007, la signalisation des radars n'est plus obligatoire.
Donc l'histoire du break arrt sur un parking, c'est parfaitement lgal.

----------


## Mdinoc

> c'tait comment dj le titre de ton post original ??????????????
> 
> La dmocratie est l'expression LIBRE du peuple. Le peuple a vot en toute libert.
> 
> Qu'on ne soit pas d'accord avec n'empche rien au fait que c'est EXACTEMENT l'expression de la dmocratie.


Je n'ai pas parl de la libert de voter, mais de la libert de savoir pour qui on vote.
Le prsident doit reprsenter la volont du peuple, pas seulement faire croire au peuple que c'est sa volont qu'il reprsente.
Aprs, ne pas pouvoir tre rembours si un CD achet ne marche pas sur sa chane, ou ne pas pouvoir attaquer en groupe une entreprise qui a arnaqu les consommateurs, reprsente peut-tre la volont du peuple, allez savoir...

----------


## Vld44

> On dit que "le peuple" a choisi Nicolas Sarkozy, mais je doute que le peuple "sache" vraiment qui il a lu


Mais ... en QUEL HONNEUR ?

----------


## Vld44

> Tout  fait. Tiens j'tais  l'ANPE en dbut d'anne, ils m'ont propos un poste en manutention dans une usine. Tiens, avec le projet de Mr S. de rendre obligatoire l'acceptation d'un emploi sous peine de se voir sucrer les indemnits, j'aurai t oblig d'accepter.


Arrte la dformation et le mensonge, cela ne concerne que les jobs en rapport avec ton cursus.

 ::zekill::

----------


## parp1

> Parce que bon... le motard (ou chauffeur, peu importe) qui rle parce qu'il a pas t prvenu qu'il y avait un radar, a comment  me sortir par les trous de nez.


Le fait de voir ces gendarmes etre la plus pour le pognon que pour la rpression.(Non mais ce mettre le coffre ouvert en marche arriere celle la faut oser) Et oui ces messeiur on des cotats... J'en suis un temoin. Ou lorsque je me suis fait prendre la derniere fois a la jumelle, le monsieur qui ma verbalis, a compter le nombre de prunes et dire a son collegue : "Cest bon on en a Huit on peut remballer" Ca veut donc dire que j'aurai pu passer comme un cingl dix minute plus tard et c'tait bon. Donc cette securit routiere la .... 


Cependant je ne roule pas comme un cingl, mais te faire prendre a 91 au lieu de 90 parce que tu double un traine cul sur le periph..

Alors meme avec 6km de plus C'est pas le mec qui double le danger, c'est le trainard.

Enfin j'imagine que ca depends des regions, mais chez nous en normandie, c'est vrai qu'on a Beaucoup de PEAUX DE VACHES. Ptete pour ca qu'il est si aimer notre camembert.




> je rsume : Les rgles de l'art selon toi c'est d'avertir qu'il y a un radar pour que tu ais bien le temps de ralentir et de ne pas de faire pincer ?...


Les personnes qui nous font respecter la loi se doivent aussi de la Respecter. C'est la loi, d'indiquer les radar automatiques mobile.Comme la loi nous oblige a rouler a 50 en ville. Et je ne sais pas si tu fais beaucoup de Km/an, mais je peux te dire que si tu roule a une vitesse prohibitive ce panneaux tu n'as pas le temps de le voire, donc c'est pas le fait de pleurer pour ce panneaux qui ne te sauveras pas en roulant vraiment vite, mais si on doit respecter la loi, ca doit etre le cas de tout le monde.

Avec SARKO ca sent le faites ce que je dit pas ce que je fais...

----------


## lapanne

> Tu as des sources de ce que tu avances? C'est pas que je mette en doute, je veux juste une confirmation...


http://www.touteleurope.fr/fr/union-...e-travail.html
http://www.diplomatie.gouv.fr/fr/art..._article=16645


Je me suis plant sur les chiffres mais la relation est l  ::aie::  c'est pas parce qu'on travaille moins qu'on produit moins.  ::yaisse2::  Il existe mme certaines tudes (controverses) qui soutiennent que moins on travaille plus on produit. En effet depuis les 35H il semblerait que la charge de travail n'est pas baiss mais que le travail s'est adapt au temps imparti (en gros on a moins de temps pour faire le mme travail donc on travaille mieux  ::king::  )

----------


## Deadpool

> http://www.touteleurope.fr/fr/union-...e-travail.html
> http://www.diplomatie.gouv.fr/fr/art..._article=16645
> 
> Je me suis plant sur les chiffres mais la relation est l  c'est pas parce qu'on travaille moins qu'on produit moins.  Il existe mme certaines tudes (controverses) qui soutiennent que moins on travaille plus on produit. En effet depuis les 35H il semblerait que la charge de travail n'est pas baiss mais que le travail s'est adapt au temps imparti (en gros on a moins de temps pour faire le mme travail donc on travaille mieux  )


Merci pour tes liens, trs instructif.  ::king::  J'aurais maintenant de quoi me dfendre quand mon chef m'engueulera une nime fois parce qu'il trouve je vais pas assez vite.  ::aie::

----------


## Erwy

> Arrte la dformation et le mensonge, cela ne concerne que les jobs en rapport avec ton cursus.


Quand on accuse les gens de dsinformation ou de mensonge on avance des preuves, la ce n'est pas ton cas et ce que j'ai pu trouver ne me semble pas en ta faveur

Je me suis rendu sur un site officiel pour voir
http://www.travail.gouv.fr/informati...ploi-1126.html




> d'accepter, sauf motif lgitime de refus, un emploi *compatible* avec leur spcialit ou leur formation, leurs possibilits de mobilit gographique, compte tenu de leur situation personnelle et familiale et des aides  la mobilit qui leur sont proposes. Les demandeurs d'emploi sont galement tenus de signaler  l'Assdic, dans un dlai de 72 heures, tout changement intervenu dans leur situation (reprise d'un travail, dpart en formation, arrt maladie...).


*Compatible* n'est pas du tout un synonyme de *en rapport*

Moi par exemple je n'ai pas les diplomes pour faire infirmier, ni conducteur d'engin, par contre ma formation n'est en rien incompatible  pour faire manutentionnaire ou la plonge dans un RU (On voit les repas de collectivit autrement aprs  ::aie::  ).

----------


## nyal

Un mot: pragmatisme.

J'ai vot Royal mais pourtant je ne ressens pas d'amertume. Le peuple franais a choisi dmocratiquement. Maintenant, j'attends de voir la politique du gouvernement. C'est bien franais de raler alors que rien n'a encore commenc.

----------


## parp1

> Moi par exemple je n'ai pas les diplomes pour faire infirmier, ni conducteur d'engin, par contre ma formation n'est en rien incompatible  pour faire manutentionnaire ou la plonge dans un RU (On voit les repas de collectivit autrement aprs  ).


Ba c'est sur que si tu fait la plonge avec un diplome d'ing info, c'est comme ca que tu va prendre de l'experience. Gnial.

Travailler plus pour gagner plus .... ouais c'est pour ca que tu as fait bac+5

OK c'est bien pour ceux qui n'ont pas de qualification spcifique, ou pour depanner.

----------


## Higestromm

> Moi par exemple je n'ai pas les diplomes pour faire infirmier, ni conducteur d'engin, par contre ma formation n'est en rien incompatible  pour faire manutentionnaire ou la plonge dans un RU (On voit les repas de collectivit autrement aprs  ).


Ceci tant, il faut bien quelqu'un pour la faire la plonge  ::):

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

> Je me suis plant sur les chiffres mais la relation est l  c'est pas parce qu'on travaille moins qu'on produit moins.  Il existe mme certaines tudes (controverses) qui soutiennent que moins on travaille plus on produit. En effet depuis les 35H il semblerait que la charge de travail n'est pas baiss mais que le travail s'est adapt au temps imparti (en gros on a moins de temps pour faire le mme travail donc on travaille mieux  )


C'est vrai, mais si on bosse les heures sup sans payer les charges, a permettra  l'employeur d'avoir plus de liquidits... pour embaucher qqn d'autre.

L'objectif des 2 boulots sinon exclu, c'est aussi de motiver les gens  chercher un boulot, et a n'a d'intrt que si les entreprises peuvent embaucher, donc je ne me ferai pas de mauvais sang  ce niveau - et pourtant je suis en CDD, donc ce genre de truc va me tomber dessus aussi ! -

Certains disent que Sarko est le dauphin de Chirac. Je dirai juste "ou pas". Chirac n'a pas voulu faire les rformes ncessaires sous peine de revoir 1997, donc Sarko n'a aps pu commencer ses rformes en 2002-2007 (donc dire que Sarko = DADVSI, c'est faux, il faut attendre ses propres positions l-dessus, elles sont potentiellement compltement diffrentes, puisque ce _n'est pas_ la mme mentalit que Chirac and C -

Ensuite, je rappelle que Sgo tait aussi partisane du changement, aucun candidat n'tait conservateur cette anne, donc dire qu'on aurait eu de l'immobilisme, c'est faux, mais le peuple de France a dcid que le programme qui lui plaisait le plus, c'est celui de Sarko, donc la morale et l'autorit, +1.

----------


## Faith's Fall

> C'est bien franais de raler alors que rien n'a encore commenc.



Totalement d'accord  ::king::

----------


## Satch

> Mais ... en QUEL HONNEUR ?


Ne prend pas ton air outr.
On sait bien que les mdias pourraient faire lire presque n'importe qui.
Alors bon, je suis d'accord avec lui. Les franais (moutons ?) ne savent pas qui ils lisent.
La preuve : 47% pour sgo...  ::aie::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> J'aurais maintenant de quoi me dfendre quand mon chef m'engueulera une nime fois parce qu'il trouve je vais pas assez vite.


Dit lui que t'y peux rien, tu fait du Java !  ::aie::  ::mrgreen::  ::mouarf::

----------


## Pouic

> Aprs, ne pas pouvoir tre rembours si un CD achet ne marche pas sur sa chane,


Euh, faut voir aussi que Mme Micheline en a rien a fiche de la loi DADVSI, et que c'est pas sa proccupation... Faut arrter de penser que tout le monde  les mmes priorits : on peut pas faire plaisir  tout le monde  ::): 
Alors, oui, en tant qu'informaticiens on se sent concerns. Mais il faut voir que pour la majorit des gens, c'est pas un point pertinent pour dcider de qui sera le prsident...

----------


## Vld44

> Quand on accuse les gens de dsinformation ou de mensonge on avance des preuves, la ce n'est pas ton cas et ce que j'ai pu trouver ne me semble pas en ta faveur
> 
> Je me suis rendu sur un site officiel pour voir
> http://www.travail.gouv.fr/informati...ploi-1126.html
> 
> 
> 
> *Compatible* n'est pas du tout un synonyme de *en rapport*
> 
> Moi par exemple je n'ai pas les diplomes pour faire infirmier, ni conducteur d'engin, par contre ma formation n'est en rien incompatible  pour faire manutentionnaire ou la plonge dans un RU (On voit les repas de collectivit autrement aprs  ).


Je vais crire en gros pour que tu comprennes. Il parlait du programme de NS, pas de ce qui existe en ce moment.

----------


## Deadpool

> Dit lui que t'y peux rien, tu fait du Java !


 ::mouarf::  Bonne ide, ami troyen!

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

Ca te permettra de mieux valoriser ce genre de boulot - qui sont toujours demandeur de personnes, et  des salaires meilleurs que des BAC +5 -, et en attendant un boulot dans ta branche - car rien ne t'empche de continuer  chercher -, tu permettras  l'assurance chmage de mieux rembourser les autres et  permettre aux conseillers de trouver de meilleurs offres - comme le rgime sera moins dficitaire, a permettra d'utiliser d'autres ressources pour chercher un job adquat - et tu permettras  une entreprise d'avancer alors que ce n'tait pas le cas avant.

Oui, ce n'est pas le paradis, mais l'immobilisme de ces 20 dernires annes a entran la situation actuelle, soit on en est content, soit on essaie de changer avec des solutions... sociales-dmocrates - cf Blair, Merkel, ... -.

Je pense de manire globale, que ce qui devrait vraiment tre fait pour chaque individu sur Terre ne pourra jamais tre fait  cause de l'gosme humain, et mme si certaines personnes seraient prtes  laisser de ct leur confort pour aider quelqu'un d'autre, 99% des gens ne le feraient pas, ou en partie pour leur conscience. Et encore  ::(:

----------


## Erwy

> Je vais crire en gros pour que tu comprennes. Il parlait du programme de NS, pas de ce qui existe en ce moment.


Tu peux ecrire en gros si tu veux  ::roll::   mais  moins qu'il n'ait dcid de le dsavouer dans son programme , surtout que c'est *son parti* qui l'a vot , c'est bien *ses* ides .  ::mouarf::  

Mais plutot qu'ecrire en size 4 rien ne t'empche d'amener des preuves du contraire , mme si tu ne semble pas familier de ce type d'exercice  :;):

----------


## nyal

> Euh, faut voir aussi que Mme Micheline en a rien a fiche de la loi DADVSI, et que c'est pas sa proccupation... Faut arrter de penser que tout le monde  les mmes priorits : on peut pas faire plaisir  tout le monde 
> Alors, oui, en tant qu'informaticiens on se sent concerns. Mais il faut voir que pour la majorit des gens, c'est pas un point pertinent pour dcider de qui sera le prsident...


Tout  fait d'accord la dessus. Mais les informaticiens ont du mal  comprendre que cette loi est bien trop "abstraite" et loin des proccupations des franais "normaux". Ds que je discute trois secondes avec un parent de cette loi, il s'endort direct.  ::):  (Encore plus efficace qu'un livre de Kant)

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

Tout devrais tre reflechi pendant ses annes scolaires :

on fais le cursus classique : Maternelle -> 3me
et apres on nous dit dans quelle branche on aura besoin de nous dans 5 ans (pour les branches manuelles) dans 10 ans (pour les branches techniques) ou dans 15 ans (pour les branches "pointues" comme medecin ou avocat).

Evidemment, on aurai bien moins de choix pour notre futur metier mais ma grand-mre me disait souvent : "dans la vie, on fait pas toujours c'qu'on veut". Et elle a fait la guerre ma grand-mre, elle sait c'qu'elle dit !

Bien sur c'est simplifi mais bon c'est juste une ide comme ca en passant...

----------


## nyal

> Evidemment, on aurai bien moins de choix pour notre futur metier mais ma grand-mre me disait souvent : "dans la vie, on fait pas toujours c'qu'on veut". Et elle a fait la guerre ma grand-mre, elle sait c'qu'elle dit !


Je rajouterai mme "ce qu'on peut". Je voulais faire footballeur professionnel. Mais je n'ai pas russi du fait de mes capacits physiques qui n'taient pas hors normes. 
J'ai jamais compris pourquoi en france, on peut trs bien dire "votre fils ne pourra pas devenir professionnel car il n'a pas les capacits physiques requises" et qu'on ne peut pas dire "votre fils ne pourra pas faire vto, mdecin,... car il n'a pas les capacits intllectuelles requises". C'est super hypocrite. Il n'y a pas d'galit, il ne faut pas se voiler la face.

----------


## lapanne

> C'est vrai, mais si on bosse les heures sup sans payer les charges, a permettra  l'employeur d'avoir plus de liquidits... pour embaucher qqn d'autre.
> 
> L'objectif des 2 boulots sinon exclu, c'est aussi de motiver les gens  chercher un boulot, et a n'a d'intrt que si les entreprises peuvent embaucher, donc je ne me ferai pas de mauvais sang  ce niveau - et pourtant je suis en CDD, donc ce genre de truc va me tomber dessus aussi ! -


Le problme, selon moi et avec mes connaissances en conomies qui se limite ...rien ( ::aie:: ), c'est que Mr S. a bas une partie de sa campagne en complexant une partie de la France sur les "fainants" qui ne travaillait pas assez, que la France qui "se lve tt et travaille plus" allait relancer l'conomie. Je pense que cette assertion est fausse et profondment dmagogue (puisqu'on peut travailler moins en produisant autant). Le problme avec les heures supp', c'est que :

1) A BisouLand, les entreprises se serviront de cette manne pour recruter d'autres personnes. In Da Real Life, ils vont favoriser cette nouvelle flxibilit pour embaucher moins et pouvoir moduler plus facilement le travail de chaque employs. Ce qui amne plus de comptivits dans les entreprises, je l'accorde. Mais ce qui ne vas pas aider la reprise du plein emploi.
2) A qui va profiter cette xonration des charges pour les heures supp' ? Quand je bossais  McDO pour faire des hamburgers, je te dis que les heures supp', je voulais pas en faire mme si elles taient payes le double (ce qui n'tait pas le cas). En gros, et ce n'est que mon avis, je spcule  mort l, c'est que ceci ne profite qu'aux personnes travaillant dans des postes des professions du tertiaire (cadres, fonctionnaires etc...). Donc la France qui se lvent tt, elle va en chier  ::aie:: .

Avec Mr S., on va avoir une France  2 vitesses : ceux qui auront les moyens de se payer une couverture sociale (voir sa proposition sur la franchise de la scu), d'envoyer leurs enfants dans les meilleurs universits (voir sa proposition sur l'indpendance des universits) et ceux qui auront les moyens... de se lever tt. Moi, j'ai de la chance, je fais partie de la premire catgorie. Aujourd'hui, j'aimerais pas tre un ouvrier chez Conserves de France.




> Je rajouterai mme "ce qu'on peut". Je voulais faire footballeur professionnel. Mais je n'ai pas russi du fait de mes capacits physiques qui n'taient pas hors normes. 
> J'ai jamais compris pourquoi en france, on peut trs bien dire "votre fils ne pourra pas devenir professionnel car il n'a pas les capacits physiques requises" et qu'on ne peut pas dire "votre fils ne pourra pas faire vto, mdecin,... car il n'a pas les capacits intllectuelles requises". C'est super hypocrite. Il n'y a pas d'galit, il ne faut pas se voiler la face.


Ou alors votre fils ne pourra pas tre ingnieur car il a suivi son cursus scolaire dans le 93.

Histoire vcu :

J'ai fais mon collge en province  la campagne. Je suis arriv pour faire mon lyce  Noisy-le-Sec. J'ai suivi un cursus normal en S. J'tais un tueur, le meilleur de ma classe. A la moiti de ma terminale, je suis retourn dans un lyce qui se situ dans la ville o j'ai fait mon collge. J'tais bon dernier. J'ai eu mon Bac.
Pourcentage de russite :
Noisy-Le-Sec : 4/31
Dans ma campagne : 26/29.
On ne me fera pas croire que tout les gens de noisy-le-sec sont des demeurs et que tout les gens de ma campagne sont intelligents.




> Il n'y a pas d'galit, il ne faut pas se voiler la face.


+1. 
Avec Mr. S., bienvenue dans la france  plusieurs vitesses.

----------


## nyal

> Avec Mr S., on va avoir une France  2 vitesses : ceux qui auront les moyens de se payer une couverture sociale (voir sa proposition sur la franchise de la scu), d'envoyer leurs enfants dans les meilleurs universits (voir sa proposition sur l'indpendance des universits) et ceux qui auront les moyens... de se lever tt. Moi, j'ai de la chance, je fais partie de la premire catgorie. Aujourd'hui, j'aimerais pas tre un ouvrier chez Conserves de France.


Excuse moi mais c'est dj le cas. Les parents avec de l'argent s'arrangent pour contourner la carte scolaire et envoient leurs enfants dans les meilleurs lyces prives (meilleurs professeurs). Je ne parle pas des complmentaires aussi. On n'est pas sur de la fiction la. La ralit est dj comme a. Dans le monde de Candie, on pourrait faire pleins de supers choses et faire de l'idologie.

----------


## virgul

> Avec Mr. S., bienvenue dans la france  plusieurs vitesses.


Ah bon parce que c'est pas dj le cas? Ben mon gars c'est le moment de se rveiller c'est l'heure...

----------


## lapanne

> Excuse moi mais c'est dj le cas. Les parents avec de l'argent s'arrangent pour contourner la carte scolaire et envoient leurs enfants dans les meilleurs lyces prives (meilleurs professeurs). Je ne parle pas des complmentaires aussi. On n'est pas sur de la fiction la. La ralit est dj comme a. Dans le monde de Candie, on pourrait faire pleins de supers choses et faire de l'idologie.





> Ah bon parce que c'est pas dj le cas? Ben mon gars c'est le moment de se rveiller c'est l'heure...


Je ne comprends ton argumentation. Le fait que ce soit dj le cas, c'est vrai. Et ? Comme c'est dj le cas, on fait rien ? On essaye pas de faire avancer les choses ?

Ok je reformule. Avec Mr S. Bienvenue dans la france  plusieurs vitesse qui existe dj. Alors ok, on peut faire pire.

----------


## nyal

> Je ne comprends ton argumentation. Le fait que ce soit dj le cas, c'est vrai. Et ? Comme c'est dj le cas, on fait rien ? On essaye pas de faire avancer les choses ?
> 
> Ok je reformule. Avec Mr S. Bienvenue dans la france  plusieurs vitesse qui existe dj. Alors ok, on peut faire pire.


L'ducation a fait 20ans que les gouvernements essayent d'y toucher. (gauche ou droite) Ds qu'on touche une virgule a part en sucette : grve, manif, tout le tralala. Et comme ce sont des syndicats trs puissants, on stoppent tout.
Mais je suis tout  fait d'accord sur le fait de devoir faire quelque chose. Mais je trouve que c'est une bonne chose qu'on arrte la dmagogie  deux euros et qu'on dise les choses.

----------


## lapanne

> L'ducation a fait 20ans que les gouvernements essayent d'y toucher. (gauche ou droite) Ds qu'on touche une virgule a part en sucette : grve, manif, tout le tralala. Et comme ce sont des syndicats trs puissants, on stoppent tout.
> Mais je suis tout  fait d'accord sur le fait de devoir faire quelque chose. Mais je trouve que c'est une bonne chose qu'on arrte la dmagogie  deux euros et qu'on dise les choses.


+1. Mon discours a pu sembler un peu (oh le doux euphmisme) "anti sarko". 
Enfin bref, pour moi, ces diffrentes mesures vont nous favoriser, nous, salaris des professions intellectuelles suprieures au dtriment de la france d'en-bas quoi. Bon ok, a sonne ultra dmago, mais je le pense  ::mrgreen::   ::mrgreen::

----------


## ronan99999

Effectivement la dmocratie  parle:

http://www.lefigaro.fr/election-pres...parisiens.html

Ce n'est qu'un exemple et je ne pense pas qu'on entendra parler  la tl.

hier manifestation  Bastille etc...

Vous trouver a normale... Moi j'ai l'impression que la France est coupe en deux.

a va etre difficile de faire l'unit.

----------


## ze veritable farf

Salut a tous,

Vive ce thread et pour ceux qui n'ont pas compris, le fait qu'il existe est une chance de vivre dans une democratie pas une honte ! 

Moi je l'aime pas bien (pour ne pas dire pas du tout) mais il est prsident de manire aussi lgitime que mon post a le droit d'exister.

----------


## Pouic

> Effectivement la dmocratie  parle:
> <snip>


Oui, la dmocratie a parl,  partir du moment o personne n'est all voter un flingue sur la tempe, et que Sarkozy a t lu avec la majorit. Le reste, c'est justement du non respect de cette dmocratie.


Et pour finir avec ces histoires de manif, si Sarko est rellement le dictateur assoiff de pouvoir qu'on veut nous faire croire, faire ce genre de manif est dangereux (et compltement con) car lui donne toute latitude pour invoquer une quelconque lgitimit de concentration des pouvoirs face  une situation exceptionnelle.

----------


## virgul

> +1. Mon discours a pu sembler un peu (oh le doux euphmisme) "anti sarko". 
> Enfin bref, pour moi, ces diffrentes mesures vont nous favoriser, nous, salaris des professions intellectuelles suprieures au dtriment de la france d'en-bas quoi. Bon ok, a sonne ultra dmago, mais je le pense


je ne vit pas en france ok mais c'est vrai que se problme se pose partout en europe.

[Mode: ralit de merde]
Le fait qu'il y a 20 ans les tranger venait pour faire les bouleau dure ou il fallait des bras (batiment, route, poubelle,... c'est ce qu'on appelle maintenant les boulot de merde) qu'aucun Suisse, Francais, Belges ne voulait faire (et ne veut toujours pas faire) maintenant que les trangers sont plus ou moins intgr super mais le seul problme ce que eux aussi n'inspire pas  faire ce que leur parent ont faits..  C'est gnial ok mais ca fait que pour les boulots "merdique" plus personne n'en veut car y a le smic ou le chomage bref... donc si on veut que tout ler monde travail faut bien "forc" les moins qualifis  faire ces travail.

Comment on force des gens a faire quelque chose en leur enlevant tout si il ne le font pas (ce que Sarkozy a l'air de vouloir faire...)

C'est dgueulasse mais que voulez-vous faire?
[/mode]

Tout ca pour dire que je ne trouve pas Sarko dmague mais raliste car il a dj dit ce qu'il allait faire et a voir ca plait a la majorit...

Tandis que Sgolme pour moi a racont des mensonges car avec ces pertenaire sociaux a toute les sauces elle a fait peur au francais du milieu-bas ceux qui aurait du vot pour elle et qu'elle a perdu avec des rponse floue et sans preuve de viabilit

----------


## parp1

Enfin faut se dire que l'election de Sarkosy ne peut pas rendre la france pire qu'elle n'est sur certain point.

Chirac a t elu par notre faute. (enfin j'ai t vot au premier tour... au second je pouvais pas pour cause de competition)

En cinq an il a fait quoi ? Ouvert le muse des art primitifs... cool...

Design une ribanbelle d'incapable en tant que premier ministre. Eh oui De Villepin est pour moi un incapable, pour le CPE, nos cher elus sont cens reprsenter la population, une partie de la population, une assez grosse,tait fermement opos a cette loi. Alors pourquoi ne c'est t il pas mis en question?

Serafin... lol, avec lui c'est plus fort que le roquefort (le fan de tintin reconnaitrons) avec sa positive Attitude...

Son lundi de pentecote, pour les retraites, ca marrant avant que je naisse il existait un truc la vignette, elle servait a l'origine a ca... sauf que ca c'tat en thorie. ...

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

> J'ai fais mon collge en province  la campagne. Je suis arriv pour faire mon lyce  Noisy-le-Sec. J'ai suivi un cursus normal en S. J'tais un tueur, le meilleur de ma classe. A la moiti de ma terminale, je suis retourn dans un lyce qui se situ dans la ville o j'ai fait mon collge. J'tais bon dernier. J'ai eu mon Bac.
> Pourcentage de russite :
> Noisy-Le-Sec : 4/31
> Dans ma campagne : 26/29.
> On ne me fera pas croire que tout les gens de noisy-le-sec sont des demeurs et que tout les gens de ma campagne sont intelligents.


Mais potentiellement la culture et le fait d'avoir des parents qui aident font qu'il y a une diffrence.

----------


## Mat.M

> Les lois sur le filtrage et l'enregistrement des donnes achveront la libert.
> S'il n'est pas facile de dceler tous ceux qui pensent contre le pouvoir en place (la NSA elle-mme n'a pas su dceler Al-Quaida  temps, hors thories du complot),La loi Big Brother ne facilite pas assez la dtection, mais ce sera le bonheur pour les reprsailles...


Dis dons Medinoc,avec le respect que je te dois, tu as dcidemment la mmoire courte ( est-ce parce que ,avec ton age, tu fais partie de la jeune gnration ?)
Et les coutes de l'Elyse,orchestres par Mr Franois Mitterand prsident de la Rpublique tu oublies cela peut-tre ?
Tu veux que je te ressortes toutes les casseroles et les "affaires" de Mitterand ?

Que ce soit la droite ou la gauche de toute faon les moyens d'coute et de "big brother" ont toujours exist en France: le Minitel ,le matriel obligatoirement agre PTT de jadis lorsque France Telecom n'existait pas..

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Affaire...3%89lys%C3%A9e




> prsent, un dictateur en herbe est au sommet de la France.
> La Rpublique Franaise ne sera bientt plus rpublique.


Oui je veux bien c'est ton opinion mais c'est une dclaration  l'emporte pice sans aucune objectivit !

----------


## nyal

> Mais potentiellement la culture et le fait d'avoir des parents qui aident font qu'il y a une diffrence.


Tout  fait. C'est aussi une question d'entourage.
C'est comme le sport. Si tu es dans un club avec des jeunes dans ta catgorie d'ge qui sont dous et motivs, a tire l'ensemble des jeunes vers le haut. Mais il faut une majorit de ses joueurs "moteurs". Quand j'ai repris le sport en club on m'a souvent dit: "avec ton niveau, ne viens pas dans ce club, il vgte. Va dans celui la tu auras des adversaires de niveau". C'est un peu goiste d'avoir couter ces conseils mais ce n'est pas amusant de se trouver dans un club sans ambition.

----------


## nicB

Qu'est ce que c'est que ce topic  ::roll::  

Les gens qui ont lus sarko sont des abrutis en faite, c'est a ?
Ils ne sont pas capables de raisonner comme les autre car ils n'ont pas lus sgo ? (ils se font manipuler comme des moutons ?)

Alors 2 choses,
- Le manipul, ici, c'est toi medinoc.
- Entre sarko et toi, c'est toi qui a les propos le plus dangereux. Une chance pour nous tu n'es pas prsident.


 ::traine::

----------


## Faith's Fall

> Qu'est ce que c'est que ce topic  
> 
> Les gens qui ont lus sarko sont des abrutis en faite, c'est a ?
> Ils ne sont pas capables de raisonner comme les autre car ils n'ont pas lus sgo ? (ils se font manipuler comme des moutons ?)
> 
> Alors 2 choses,
> - Le manipul, ici, c'est toi medinoc.
> - Entre sarko et toi, c'est toi qui a les propos le plus dangereux. Une chance pour nous tu n'es pas prsident.


oui pas tord, vous crier tous au vote de sego. Si sa c'est dmocratique, alors je voudrai bien connaitre votre definition. Chacun dans ce pays est libre de son choix. Si 53 % on vot pour sarko ce n'est pas pour rien, c'est qu'il y a sans doute une raison, et je doute tres fort que sa soit une histoire de mouton. 

De plus, j'ai vu sur le forum "Si sarko est prsident, je me casse de la france", ce n'est pas tu forage pour le vote sego ? C'est sa de la dmocratie ?

Comme dit: chacun est libre de son choix et de ces actes. Et on peut pas forcer une personne a voter pour tel ou tel parce que pour des raisons X ou Y qui plais pas uniquement a une partie de la population.

----------


## kromartien

oui donc la polmique n'a aucune raison d'tre. Sauf si ... Pouvez vous justifier, comme je l'ai demand prcdemment, et de faon objective, les raisons d'un vote Nicols Sarkozy. Si a vous est impossible, il faudra alors reconnatre qu'une grande part de subjectivit  forc la main des franais, et s'interroger  nouveau sur qu'est ce qu'est cette subjectivit.

Je n'attends pas qu'on me dise que le vote N. Sarkozy ft un vote rationnel, j'attends qu'on m'avance des arguments autre que de brandir le spectre de l'inscurit et du chmage pour me convaincre. 

Je ne fais en rien l'loge du candidat socialiste. Traiter ses interlocuteurs de boulet donne une autre mesure de ce que reprsente pour vous le vote Sarkozy. Pensez vous qu'il vous donne tous les droits, de les qualifier de dangereux, etc ? A quel moment Mdinoc a-t-il prononc les propos que vous lui prtez ? 

Encore un fois, vous ne cherchez  minimiser l'impact de ses paroles qu'en le traitant de "dangereux personnage" et en lui prtant des mots et des penses caricaturales.

Quant  des drives passes et des abus de pouvoirs sous d'autes gouvernements, je pensais que a suffirait pour pargner le fait que ce genre de faits dplorables se reproduise, mais vous brandissez les fautes antrieures pour en excuser d'hypothtiques futures.

----------


## Erwy

> Je n'attends pas qu'on me dise que le vote N. Sarkozy ft un vote rationnel, j'attends *qu'on m'avance des arguments autre que de brandir le spectre de l'inscurit et du chmage pour me convaincre*.


Pourquoi ?
Ce sont deux preoccupation qui , quoi qu'on en dise , sont majeures dans notre socit. Que tu n'en reconnaisses pas la valeur n' empche pas le fait que ce sont des arguments d'importance et qui peuvent tre prioritaire dans l'esprit des franais.J'ignore la proportion qui ont vot pour ceux-ci mais en quoi leurs priorits , et ainsi leurs votes ,devraient-elles tre dvaloris ?
Pourquoi devraient-ils se justifier ou te convaincre ?

----------


## Nightfall

Sondage Sofres sur les proccupations des franais en avril 2007 :

http://www.tns-sofres.com/etudes/pol...eocconso_r.htm

----------


## kromartien

quand je dis brandir un spectre, c'est bien ce que je veux signifier. Je ne pense pas que les 10% de la population (si la proportion de chmeurs parmi elle est celle l) aient vot N. S. simplement parce qu'ils pensaient qu'il allait rsoudre tous leurs problmes. 

Le dtournement de problmes sociaux rels pour construire un argumentaire politique est de mise, je suis d'accord, mais quand cela devient un outrage caractris  l'ordre publique ("la racaille"), ou une menace agite sous le nez des personnes en difficult, ce qui les amne  croire qu'un vote rsoudra leur problme, j'appelle a du chantage, ni plus ni moins, et de la manipulation de masses lectorales.

Les problmes sociaux tels que le chmage devraient tre rsolus depuis longtemps s'il n'taient du ressort que de nos dirigeants et en tenant compte de leurs promesses.

----------


## Janitrix

> Cela dit, je prfre une incomptente  un type volontairement dangereux.


L'incomptence n'a pas sa place  un poste d'une si grande importance, car si il est difficile de construire un pays fort conomiquement et socialement (et cela en plusieurs dizaines d'annes), un seul mandat d'une personne incomptente peut rduire une rpublique  nant comme la ntre. L'incomptence est aussi, voire plus dangereuse que "le dangereux nicolas sarkozy". Je ne vais pas dbatre de l'incomptence de Sgolne Royal ou de la dangerosit de Nicolas Sarkozy, ce sont deux points que tu as affirm toi mme.

En tout cas, je n'ai pas vot, je ne suis peut tre pas bien plac (ou au contraire, bien plac), mais je n'ai pas entendu parler de trucage des votes, ou de coup d'tat. Seulement, une population qui a vot pour un nouveau prsident. Je ne vois pas le mal dans cela ? Ensuite, *le dbat si N.S est dangereux ou non n'a pas sa place ici ou ailleurs*, c'est avant les lections qui fallait tirer la sonnette d'alarme.

Une partie des franais a fait son choix, mais c'est  tout les franais de l'assumer. Car c'est aussi cela une dmocratie (surtout la notre) : nos chemins divergent, mais gnralement on veux la mme chose (je ne parle pas des extrmes, qui sont de toute faon une minorit,  prendre en compte certes, mais une minorit quand mme).

Alors, je ne suis pas pour Sarkozy ou Royal, je suis pour la dmocratie, et si Sarkozy fait des btises qui entrave  la dmocratie, il ne faudra pas dire : "Ah je vous l'avais bien dit ! ". Il faudra ragir comme tout citoyen, et user de nos droits de citoyen pour faire valoir la rpublique, quelque en soit le prix.

Ta raction Mdinoc est anti-citoyenne, anti-rpublique. Elle est le contraire de ce qu'on attends d'un citoyen. Je suis sur (en tout cas j'espre pour toi) que ce n'est qu'une raction d  l'amertume de la dfaite, et que demain tu te lveras, toujours libre, et avec l'envie de construire une France meilleure, ensemble.

Pour ceux qui ont envie de partir : je ne peux que vous dire bonne chance. Car si vous partez, c'est que vous n'avez plus confiance en la dmocratie, vous n'avez plus confiance dans ce systme que vos ancetres ont battit pour vous, en partant, vous leur faites dshonneur. Il ne faut pas baisser les bras, mais prendre a pour un dfit. C'est dans des situations comme celle l qu'on juge la force d'un peuple. Et si vous ne croyez pas en la dmocratie, partir ne vous servira en rien,  moins que vous n'alliez dans un pays n'tant pas dmocratique, vous retrouverez ce systme partout. Vous vous direz : ah merde, ici aussi on gagne pas toujours. Et si  chaque dfaite vous partez ?

Personnellement, je n'aime pas Sarkozy, j'ai 15 ans, c'est aux gens comme moi qu'il peut faire le plus de mal. Mais c'est pas pour autant que j'ai envie de partir. Si vous partez, qui lui dira non pour les lois restrictives que vous redoutez tant (si il les met en place bien sur) ? Oseriez vous nous laisser seul, nous, jeunesse gar dans un tourbillon de haine, d'incomprhension et de lchet ? Quel bon exemple vous donnez l. Avec amertume et tristesse, je vous dis : suivez votre coeur, mais au fond de moi, je ne peux que vous har, vous qui me laissez seul dans une France qui ne veut pas de moi...

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

> quand je dis brandir un spectre, c'est bien ce que je veux signifier. Je ne pense pas que les 10% de la population (si la proportion de chmeurs parmi elle est celle l) aient vot N. S. simplement parce qu'ils pensaient qu'il allait rsoudre tous leurs problmes.


Comme je l'ai dit  un autre endroit, le vote est fractionn en 3 parties dans les pays dmocratiques. C'est le cas aux US et c'est le cas en France aussi d'aprs ce que j'en ai vu.
Il y a deux gros blocs d'envion 40% qui sont antagonistes, et les gens qui font partie d'un de ces blocs voteront pour le candidat du bloc quel qu'il soit. Ce sont les 20 autres % qui sont importants, ce sont eux qui ont le vrai pouvoir. En gnral, ils votent vers celui qui a un programme clair, des ides, mme si les gens ne sont pas d'accord avec lui, ils lui font confiance parce qu'il donne l'impression de savoir ce qu'il fait. Et donc Sarko a gagn 13% de ces voix, Sgolne seulement 7%, on voit bien mme d'aprs ce principe qu'il y aura toujours 40% des gens qui seront contre qqn, quoiqu'il fasse, et que sur le coup, Sarko avait des ides prcises qui rpondait aux aspirations des Franais.

Tu sais, mmes les cadres suprieurs ont des inquitudes :
- pour l'instant, ils ont une esprance de vie suprieure aux ouvriers, mais avec le stress croissant de leur vie, les arrts cardiaques commencent  pointer le bout de leur nez
- si tu te fais virer, il y aura toujours un jeune pour te remplacer moins cher,  ta place, donc retrouver du boulot, c'est pas la peine - un ouvrier, mme s'il est g, avec de l'exprience, peut avoir un boulot et gagner sa vie, j'en connais -
Et ces inquitudes, je les partage fortement parce que j'ai beau avoir un diplme, ce que j'aimerai faire est dvaloris en France et n'a que peu de place alors que a devrait tre une priorit - la recherche -. Et public ou priv, peu m'importe. Et vu les ides qu'il a et le contexte que je prend en compte  tous les niveaux, je pense qu'il est la bonne personne.

Plus de 70% des votants de Sarko ont vot pour lui par adhsion. 50% des votants de Sgo ont vot par rejet de Sarko. Le calcul est vite fait.

----------


## Mdinoc

> L'incomptence n'a pas sa place  un poste d'une si grande importance, car si il est difficile de construire un pays fort conomiquement et socialement (et cela en plusieurs dizaines d'annes), un seul mandat d'une personne incomptente peut rduire une rpublique  nant comme la ntre. L'incomptence est aussi, voire plus dangereuse que "le dangereux nicolas sarkozy". Je ne vais pas dbatre de l'incomptence de Sgolne Royal ou de la dangerosit de Nicolas Sarkozy, ce sont deux points que tu as affirm toi mme.


Je n'ai pas affirm l'incomptence de Sgolne Royal, mais beaucoup de partisans de Sarkozy l'ont fait.
Par contre, oui, je trouve Sarkozy dangereux. Et mme plus dangereux que Le pen.



> En tout cas, je n'ai pas vot, je ne suis peut tre pas bien plac (ou au contraire, bien plac), mais je n'ai pas entendu parler de trucage des votes, ou de coup d'tat.


Moi non plus, j'ai seulement parl de propagande.



> Seulement, une population qui a vot pour un nouveau prsident. Je ne vois pas le mal dans cela ? Ensuite, *le dbat si N.S est dangereux ou non n'a pas sa place ici ou ailleurs*, c'est avant les lections qui fallait tirer la sonnette d'alarme.


Ce qui a t fait, mais dans la *bataille de l'information*, Sarkozy s'est avr le plus fort.



> Une partie des franais a fait son choix, mais c'est  tout les franais de l'assumer. Car c'est aussi cela une dmocratie (surtout la notre) : nos chemins divergent, mais gnralement on veux la mme chose (je ne parle pas des extrmes, qui sont de toute faon une minorit,  prendre en compte certes, mais une minorit quand mme).


En effet.
Et si ce choix a rellement t fait en connaissance de cause, il faudra bien que je me rsolve  le supporter.



> Alors, je ne suis pas pour Sarkozy ou Royal, je suis pour la dmocratie, et si Sarkozy fait des btises qui entrave  la dmocratie, il ne faudra pas dire : "Ah je vous l'avais bien dit ! ". Il faudra ragir comme tout citoyen, et user de nos droits de citoyen pour faire valoir la rpublique, quelque en soit le prix.


Tu pourrais dvelopper, l ?



> Ta raction Mdinoc est anti-citoyenne, anti-rpublique. Elle est le contraire de ce qu'on attends d'un citoyen. Je suis sur (en tout cas j'espre pour toi) que ce n'est qu'une raction d  l'amertume de la dfaite, et que demain tu te lveras, toujours libre, et avec l'envie de construire une France meilleure, ensemble.


Si on nous en laisse l'opportunit. Je te rappelle que le prochain trait constitutionnel Europen arrivera pendant son mandat, et que Sarkozy a dj dit qu'il ne ferait pas de rfrendum.
 ce moment-l, comment ferons-nous s'il est comme le dernier?
Comment pourrons-nous construire une France meilleure si une *politique* ultra-librale (et "protge" contre les mesures sociales) est verrouille avec les protections d'une constitution ?



> Pour ceux qui ont envie de partir : je ne peux que vous dire bonne chance. Car si vous partez, c'est que vous n'avez plus confiance en la dmocratie, vous n'avez plus confiance dans ce systme que vos ancetres ont battit pour vous, en partant, vous leur faites dshonneur.


Ou qu'on trouve que le systme a dj tourn  la ploutocratie. Renaud Donnedieu de Vabres nous l'a montr...



> Il ne faut pas baisser les bras, mais prendre a pour un dfit. C'est dans des situations comme celle l qu'on juge la force d'un peuple. Et si vous ne croyez pas en la dmocratie, partir ne vous servira en rien,  moins que vous n'alliez dans un pays n'tant pas dmocratique, vous retrouverez ce systme partout. Vous vous direz : ah merde, ici aussi on gagne pas toujours. Et si  chaque dfaite vous partez ?


Ce n'est pas la dfaite qu'il faut regarder, mais ses consquences. Si elles rendent le pays invivable, oui, je ferai mon possible pour partir.



> Personnellement, je n'aime pas Sarkozy, j'ai 15 ans, c'est aux gens comme moi qu'il peut faire le plus de mal. Mais c'est pas pour autant que j'ai envie de partir. Si vous partez, qui lui dira non pour les lois restrictives que vous redoutez tant (si il les met en place bien sur) ?


On a dj essay avec DADVSI, et on n'a eu droit qu' la censure. 


> Oseriez vous nous laisser seul, nous, jeunesse gar dans un tourbillon de haine, d'incomprhension et de lchet ? Quel bon exemple vous donnez l. Avec amertume et tristesse, je vous dis : suivez votre coeur, mais au fond de moi, je ne peux que vous har, vous qui me laissez seul dans une France qui ne veut pas de moi...


On fait ce qu'on peut pour empcher le navire de sombrer, mais plus le niveau d'eau monte, plus l'appel de la chaloupe se fait entendre.
J'espre de tout coeur que Sarkozy ne coulera pas la France, mais il est en train d'en faire un pays o les puissants deviennent plus puissants qu'aux tats-unis...

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

> Si on nous en laisse l'opportunit. Je te rappelle que le prochain trait constitutionnel Europen arrivera pendant son mandat, et que Sarkozy a dj dit qu'il ne ferait pas de rfrendum.
>  ce moment-l, comment ferons-nous s'il est comme le dernier?
> Comment pourrons-nous construire une France meilleure si une *politique* ultra-librale (et "protge" contre les mesures sociales) est verrouille avec les protections d'une constitution ?


Tu peux arrter de prendre des vessises pour des lanternes ? Un trait simplifi n'est pas une constitution, c'est comme Maastricht, Rome, ... Lis un peu les programmes avant d'tre obtus comme a.

----------


## Mdinoc

En effet, je me suis tromp s'il ne s'agit pas d'un trait constitutionnel.

Je prfre cela, en fait...

----------


## Janitrix

> Tu pourrais dvelopper, l ?


Je dis simplement que quand un prsident que l'on a lu met la dmocratie en danger, c'est au peuple de ragir. Gnralement, le prsident aura dtruit tout moyen lgal pour le peuple de se rebeller. Mais la citoyennet ne repose pas sur des lois d'un pays, elle est mondiale (devrait l'tre en tout cas), et absolue. Des gens sont morts pour nous rvler qu'on pouvait choisir. On a choisit Sarkozy ("on" c'est le peuple, donc on dit "on" mme si on a pas vot pour lui). Si ce choix se rvle mauvais, et qu'une petite partie du peuple profite de son lction, c'est  la majorit de se battre pour rtablir l'ordre (avec les armes s'il le faut, mais je doute que ce soit ncessaire, et heureusement). Saches que tu auras toujours le choix, mais il faut savoir attendre avant de sortir tout un tas de prjugs prfabriqus par les mdias. Ne t'inquite pas, la plupart des gens qui ont vots Sarkozy sont aussi sceptique que toi sur ses capacits, tu ne seras pas seul si une injustice se produit. Je trouve que dire que la dmocratie est morte, c'est faux, surtout le lendemain d'une lection prsidentielle, le vote est quand mme le signe de la dmocratie.

Le gros problme, c'est que la plupart de vos ractions ne sont pas constructives : au lieu de vouloir abatre sarkozy, servez vous de vos droits pour avancer. Mais je trouve tous les mouvements "anti Sarkozy" compltements STUPIDES. Ces gens l n'ont rien compris du dbut  la fin. Si ils disent vrai, Sarkozy est le diable qui controle tout --> Dans ce cas, pourquoi se battre contre lui,c'est perdu d'avance ? Ils dcrdibilisent eux mme leur propre combat... qui  la base est inutile, ce n'est pas constructif, en politique, on ne se bat pas contre quelqu'un ou quelque chose, on se bat pour une ide. Cette rgle, beaucoup l'ont oubli...

----------


## nicB

> oui donc la polmique n'a aucune raison d'tre. Sauf si ... Pouvez vous justifier, comme je l'ai demand prcdemment, et de faon objective, les raisons d'un vote Nicols Sarkozy.


Je suis contre le partage du temps de travail et je n'aime pas du tout le programme de sgo (je prfre celui de sarko, mme si je ne suis pas d'accord avec tout).
De plus, je prfre avoir sarko comme "reprsentant"  l'tranger plutt que sgo qui me parrat (c'est bien sr mon opinion) beaucoup moins comptente  ce niveau.
Bref, je vote donc sarko.  ::roll::  

Ca ne m'ai pas venu comme une envie de piss. Et je pense que pour beaucoup c'est comme a, alors faut arrter votre polmique  2 balles.

----------


## anykeyh

Je disais qu'aujourd'hui les limites de la dmocratie son entre en jeux.

En fait par cette phrase, je veux exprimer le fait que le vote du plus nombreux n'est pas forcement le vote du plus juste.

Ce qui me revolte c'est le fait de savoir que la majorit des personnes qui vote le font en considerant avec les elements qu'on leurs donne: 
Rare sont ceux qui pouss par la curiosit, fouille, cherche, remonte et tri les informations... 
Combien de franais ont-il fait ce travail de synthese des programmes, des ides, de l'xperience et du caractere de chacun des candidats?

La plupart se sont born a gober les informations purement subjectif (ce serait hypocrite de le nier) de la part des mdias  "grand spectacle" que sont les chaines hertziennes tel que TF1 (et je cite que celle l car elle compte pour deux).
J'ai t tonn de voir des amis ayant des ides, une conception des choses, des activit et un budget de gauche voter  droite car NS leur donn plus envie que sa rivale. 
Quand je leur posais des questions, c'etait toujours les meme choses qui revenait: "Plus de scurit, plus d'argent". Je tiens a signaler que ces meme amis prennent facilement une semaine de vacance pour cause "d'arret maladie", ce qui ne les empeches pas de faire la fete, jouer a WoW comme des forcen, sortir boire une biere et meme aller a Disney... Va comprendre!  ::king::  
Non, pas besoin de plus: peur de la racaille et besoin d'argent.

Je pousse mon coup de gueule contre trois grandes choses:  
* De la dmagogie, a ce niveau l je vise tout le monde, mais je trouve que NS a t plus performant que sa rivale au vue des sondages!
* De la non objectivit des mdias et du monopole " droite" des grands mdias...
* Enfin qui ne changera plus et qui s'appelle l'etre humain, facilement influenable,  la plasticit cerebrale trop malable, et qui trop souvent use de son pouvoir de choisir malheureusement sans utiliser son cortex plutot que ses plus vils motions (la peur principalement).

Maintenant, advienne que pourra, je me plie  la volont de la majorit et attend de voir...

PS: je tient  dire que ce coup de gueule aurait tenu si c'etait un autre candidat qui serait pass, plus que les ides du nouveau prsident, c'est la faon dont cette personne a t elue qui m'ecoeure...

----------


## Luc Orient

> Comme prvu, je prpare mes valises. Je ne supporterai pas d'habiter dans un pays dont plus de la moiti de la population soutient une droite dure, ractionnaire, barbare, nationaliste, atlantiste, litiste, eugniste...
> 
> Je ne pense pas pouvoir raccourcir mon pravis, a me laisse trois mois pour prparer mon exil. Je suivrai avec grand intrt l'volution de mon pays, en esprant qu'il ne drive pas trop.
> 
> Je souhaite un bon courage  ceux qui vont essayer de rsister. Moi je jette l'ponge, je suis puis.


Tu as le choix entre 3 pays camarade ...
Chine, Cuba ou Core du nord ...
Lequel vas tu choisir camarade ?

----------


## r0d

> De plus, j'ai vu sur le forum "Si sarko est prsident, je me casse de la france", ce n'est pas tu forage pour le vote sego ? C'est sa de la dmocratie ?


Je ne vois pas trop qu'est-ce que est anti-dmocratique dans mon geste? Comme tu l'as dit:




> chacun est libre de son choix et de ces actes. Et on peut pas forcer une personne a voter pour tel ou tel parce que pour des raisons X ou Y qui plais pas uniquement a une partie de la population.


Je suis libre de quitter le pays si bon me semble.

Et pour que ce soit clair, je le rpte encore une fois: je ne met pas en cause le vote, c'est juste que si la majorit des gens approuvent cet individu, cela signifie que je n'ai plus rien  faire dans ce pays.

----------


## r0d

> Tu as le choix entre 3 pays camarade ...
> Chine, Cuba ou Core du nord ...
> Lequel vas tu choisir camarade ?


Tu en oublies un, celui o je vais. Je ne suis malheureusement pas d'humeur  rigoler, c'est dommage, il y avait pas mal de blagues  faire pour rebondir sur ton post  :;):

----------


## Mdinoc

Allons, il n'y a plus rien  faire  prsent.
Puisqu'on ne peux plus rien changer, retournons donc notre veste comme des opportunistes et ftons la victoire de Nico!

----------


## Luc Orient

> Tu en oublies un, celui o je vais. Je ne suis malheureusement pas d'humeur  rigoler, c'est dommage, il y avait pas mal de blagues  faire pour rebondir sur ton post


Mais je ne rigolais pas moi ... J'tais trs srieux ...
Tu vas nous manquer, tu sais ...
On va regretter tes pangyriques pro Marx ou pro Trotsky ...
Enfin moi il me faisaient bien rigoler ...

----------


## Scorpyosis

Vu que tout le monde donne son avis  ::mouarf::  

Moi ce que je trouve aberrant, c'est qu'on nous parle de 
- manipulation des mdias 
- lecteurs tromps, dups voire ignares
- que la majorit n'a pas toujours raison
- absence de programme de N.S. (lisez la suite avant de rgir  ::D:  )

Dire que tous les mdias sont  la botte de N.S. me fait doucement rire. Quand on voit tout ce qui a t fait avec la "racaille", "karcher"... on peut difficilement dire que cela lui a t favorable. Et puis il y a quelque mois quand S-Kakn, Fabius et Royal dnattaient, il me semble qu'elle aussi a bien jou de son image de femme prte au changement. J'entends dire "oui mais les grands groupes de presse sont tenus par des gens qui sont profondment de droite"...Si demain je travaille dans une entreprise cote au CAC40, je serais oblig de voter et d'adhrer aux ides de droites?! Les journalistes peuvent tre de gauche ou de droite, peut importe les croyances de leur patron. Et puis, on choisit ce que lit et ce qu'on regarde, nous n'avons pas un journal et une chaine de tl d'tat donc le choix existe.

Dire que les lecteurs ont t tromps, dups.... Dans l'hypothse, ou N.S. ne compte absolument pas faire ce qu'il a dit, et bien c'est vrai les gens qui ont vots pour lui se seront fait avoir, et ils ne voteront donc plus pour lui par la suite... je dirai mme comme d'habitude (alternance gauche droite). Maintenant je prfre juger un homme sur ces actes que sur des visions car aujourd'hui il n'est pas encore prsident (il le sera le 16 mai) et n'a donc rien fait en tant que PRESIDENT. (Son bilan de ministre, c'est un autre dbat)

Justifier la dfaite de S.R. par la majorit est trop c.. pour avoir fait le bon choix, c'est nous la minorit qui avons raison me fait franchement mourir de rire, car la je pense aux lecteurs de Schivardi qui doivent se dire "mais quels bande de c.. ces 99,8% de franais, ils ont rien compris, c'est nous qui avons raison, videment !". J'admets que le fait que une ide partage par le plus grand nombre ne fait pas d'elle la meilleure, mais tout notre systme dmocratique est base la dessus, et je ne m'amuserai pas  le remettre en cause sur des suppositions, car aprs tout personne ne peut dire qui a raison ou pas. 

L'absence de programme de N.S. est un point aussi assez mitig car je n'ai pas l'impression qu'il y en ait indiscutable de l'autre cot non plus. Aprs avoir regard le dbat entre les deux candidats, je me souviens plus de N.S. rpondant aux questions qu'on lui posait et donner assez clairement ses ides et la direction qu'il comptait suivre. Du ct de S.R. je me souviens surtout du terme "les partenaires sociaux en discuteront..." J'en avais compt 5 dans la retranscription du dbat (ici)  le terme "partenaires sociaux" apparaissant lui 8 fois. Que son programme soit cohrent ou pas, ralisable ou pas,  vrai dire je n'en sais rien et personne ici je pense ici ne le sait non plus. Les arguments du style "Tel conomiste a dit que...", je reprendrais une phrase de mon prof d'conomie de DUT qui disait "Pour une affirmation d'un conomiste, vous en trouverez 10 autres qui affirment le contraire." Je prfre dire que sur ce point, ni l'un ni l'autre n'avait l'avantage sur l'autre, 0-0 balle au centre  ::aie::  

Les manifestations d'aprs lection me choquent profondment, car c'est remettre en cause le principe mme du vote citoyen. Le mcontentement et la dception sont une chose, ne pas respecter ce que les autres concitoyens pensent en tre une autre. Ces manifestations sont stupides et n'ont pas lieu d'tre, le peuple s'est exprim, point barre. Mon candidat a perdu, analysons la dfaite et comprenons pourquoi plutt que diffamer des noms d'oiseaux. ce genre d'exaction (Drapeaux franais bruls  Toulouse ici) sont indignes d'un peuple civilis. Certes ce sont des personnes qui ont perdu la raison, mais dans toutes les manifestants n'taient pas uniquement constitus de casseurs et diverses voyous.

----------


## kromartien

> Mais je ne rigolais pas moi ... J'tais trs srieux ...
> Tu vas nous manquer, tu sais ...
> On va regretter tes pangyriques pro Marx ou pro Trotsky ...
> Enfin moi il me faisaient bien rigoler ...


ouaouh !! ke f la modairassion ? face  tant de venin, ...
h h ! Moi aussi je peux tre srieux, attention :



> Tu as le choix entre 3 pays camarade ...
>  Chine, Cuba ou Core du nord ...
>  Lequel vas tu choisir camarade ?


Non non, car la volont imprialiste du grand satan imprialiste amricain prendra invitablement place dans ces contres ouais LOL et a a  48 ans  ::king::

----------


## Faith's Fall

> Je ne vois pas trop qu'est-ce que est anti-dmocratique dans mon geste? Comme tu l'as dit:
> 
> 
> Je suis libre de quitter le pays si bon me semble.
> 
> Et pour que ce soit clair, je le rpte encore une fois: je ne met pas en cause le vote, c'est juste que si la majorit des gens approuvent cet individu, cela signifie que je n'ai plus rien  faire dans ce pays.


Tu est libre de voter et faire ce que tu veux mais de la a forcer la main en signant une petition pour pas avoir sarko (donc voter sego). J'appelle sa du forcage  :;):  

Maintenant faiire une histoire de sa. C'est vrai c'est toujours mieux ailleurs. Regarde en chine, chez on on restriend meme l'internet. Je peut t'assurer que en france on est les meilleure lotti dans l'histoire. Peut etre le changement qui fait peur  :;): 




> Je ne vois pas trop qu'est-ce que est anti-dmocratique dans mon geste? Comme tu l'as dit:


La dmocratie est le libre choix du vote et de ces actes. Montrer partout que tu aime pas sarko et de voter sego n'est pas dmocratique. Il faut laisser les gens choisir, il ne sont pas des moutons comme dit plus haut dans cette discution.

Ce qui m'enerve le plus, ce n'est pas que tel ou tel candidat est gagn, si c'est bien ou pasn mais la mentalit des personnes. Ds que sa plais pas, faut qu'on crame les voitures, que l'on crie au loups, et finalement, pour pas grand chose. Tu veux voir comment c'est dans un autre pays. C'est ton droits, comme le droits de t'exprimer. On a tous ce droit.


En france ce n'est pas la politique a chang mais avant tous la mentalit !  :;):

----------


## r0d

> Tu est libre de voter et faire ce que tu veux mais de la a forcer la main en signant une petition pour pas avoir sarko (donc voter sego). J'appelle sa du forcage


Ha. Si tu veux.




> Maintenant faiire une histoire de sa. C'est vrai c'est toujours mieux ailleurs. Regarde en chine, chez on on restriend meme l'internet.


Tu sais, cet argument du "c'est pire ailleurs"...  ::roll::  




> Peut etre le changement qui fait peur


Hum... non justement j'aurais bien aim que a change. Que le pays que j'aime retrouve son visage accueillant et son humanit. Et puis tu sais, je vais m'installer dans un pays o je ne parle mme pas la langue et o je ne connais personne, ce n'est donc pas le changement qui me fait peur.

Mais bon, j'ai eu l'occasion,  maintes reprises et en premire ligne, d'assister  la barbarie dont est capable notre "systme", et je ne supporterai pas de le voir continuer dans ce sens. C'est tout. Je suis lche, ok, mais au moins je reste humain. Car la violence,  force de la subir, peut transformer un individu, et je ne veux pas tomber dans ce revers.

----------


## r0d

> Tu vas nous manquer, tu sais ...
> On va regretter tes pangyriques pro Marx ou pro Trotsky ...
> Enfin moi il me faisaient bien rigoler ...


Tu sais, l o je vais, il y a internet  :;):

----------


## zooro

> Je dirais mme que a sera peut-tre la premire erreur  viter s'il ne veut pas des conflits ds la rentre.


De toutes faons, quoi qu'on fasse, il y aura des grves et des manifs  la rentre. C'est presque aussi inluctable que la fin des grandes vacances.
Et il y en aura ensuite au printemps de l'anne suivante.
Nos chers syndicats, toujours prts  dfendre les droits des salaris opprims (qu'ils ne reprsentent d'ailleurs plus depuis longtemps), russissent toujours  trouver un prtexte quelconque pour en dcoudre avec le gouvernement  la solde du grand mchant patronat...  ::aie:: 

@r0d: gnial, on a une dictature dans laquelle tu as le droit de critiquer le pouvoir en place, de parler librement de tes ides, de contester celles des autres, etc., et ce sans craindre de reprsailles des autorits. Aucun peuple dans l'Histoire n'avait russi  faire a. On est vachement en avance, nous, en France !  ::mouarf::

----------


## r0d

> @r0d: gnial, on a une dictature dans laquelle tu as le droit de critiquer le pouvoir en place, de parler librement de tes ides, de contester celles des autres, etc., et ce sans craindre de reprsailles des autorits. Aucun peuple dans l'Histoire n'avait russi  faire a. On est vachement en avance, nous, en France !


Je n'ai jamais employ le termes de dictature, ni mme celui de fascisme. Si je m'emploie  utiliser des termes prcis, qui rendent parfois mes messages abscons, c'est justement pour viter ce genre de remarques. J'ai en ravanche utilis le terme de barbarie, et tous ceux qui sont un minimum "sur le terrain" le confirment.

Et puis, quand tu dis dis:



> tu as le droit de critiquer le pouvoir en place, [...] et ce sans craindre de reprsailles des autorits


il se trouve que certains vnements tendent  montrer que ce n'est pas parfaitement exact. Il y a suffisemment d'exemples dans ce topic et ceux d' ct, je ne vais pas refaire une liste. Et je n'emploierai pas non plus le terme de censure, ce n'est pas exactement  cela que nous avons affaire.

----------


## Pouic

Et on peut connatre le pays que tu as retenu ?
(juste par curiosit ; je comprendrai que tu ne veuilles pas rpondre si tu estimes que cela relve uniquement de ta vie prive)

----------


## zooro

> il se trouve que certains vnements tendent  montrer que ce n'est pas parfaitement exact. Il y a suffisemment d'exemples dans ce topic et ceux d' ct, je ne vais pas refaire une liste. Et je n'emploierai pas non plus le terme de censure, ce n'est pas exactement  cela que nous avons affaire.


Evidemment, il faut rester dans les limites de la loi...

----------


## anykeyh

> Dire que tous les mdias sont  la botte de N.S. me fait doucement rire.


Il y a une difference entre dire que les mdias ne sont pas objectifs, et dire que les mdias sont  la botte d'un groupe, d'une personne...

D'ailleurs tout les mdias ne sont pas pro-NS, mais j'affirme qu'aucun sont objectifs dans les deux sens, meme si certains tendent vers un optimum  ce niveau l.

Ce sur quoi je veux porter l'attention, c'est sur certaines petites choses sans importances qui mis bout a bout remettent fortement en question l'impartialite des grands mdias:

Par exemple, n'etait-ce pas TF1 qui balance a quelques jour des lctions un programme ("le droit de savoir") spcial "ceux qui abuse des aides sociales"?

De meme, tout en restant professionnel, PPDA et son ami dont j'ai oubli le nom semblait bien plus detendu lorsque NS tait sur le plateau, allant meme jusqu' sortir une petite boutade, le grand sourire, tandis qu'avec sa concurrente, tout a tait beaucoup plus neutre. Je ne remet pas en cause leur objectivit de faon volontaire, mais inconsciemment de privilegier celui qu'ils preferent...

Bon aprs comme dit l'autre maintenant on verra, NS est de toute faon le "grand gagnant", et c'est a lui de faire que je change d'avis dans les cinq ans  venir, et je le ferai s'il le faut car je ne me borne pas  des prjugs!

----------


## souviron34

> ...De meme, tout en restant professionnel, PPDA et son ami dont j'ai oubli le nom ...


Arlette Chabot, journaliste politique de France 2, chane PUBLIQUE nationale..

----------


## souviron34

> oui donc la polmique n'a aucune raison d'tre. Sauf si ... Pouvez vous justifier, comme je l'ai demand prcdemment, et de faon objective, les raisons d'un vote Nicols Sarkozy. Si a vous est impossible, il faudra alors reconnatre qu'une grande part de subjectivit  forc la main des franais, et s'interroger  nouveau sur qu'est ce qu'est cette subjectivit.
> 
> Je n'attends pas qu'on me dise que le vote N. Sarkozy ft un vote rationnel, j'attends qu'on m'avance des arguments autre que de brandir le spectre de l'inscurit et du chmage pour me convaincre.


Plusieurs choses :

D'une part, pour mettre les choses au clair, j'ai vot Sgo au 2ime, mais  reculons... Et Bayrou au premier. Et je suis d'une famille communiste depuis quelques gnrations...


*Cependant, ce que je lis depuis hier me hrisse....*

En quoi les gens votants Sarko seraient-ils moins (ou plus) rationnels que ceux votant Sgo ???

Dans le peuple, et c'est a la dmocratie, sinon nous restons sous le rgime des "bienheureux clairs",  il y a de tout : des intellos, des savants, des ignares, des incultes, des cons, des sympas, des fachos, des brebis, des fanatiques de tout bord...

*Donc OUI il y a des votants Sarko RATIONNELS, comme il y a eu des votants Sgo rationnels. Et OUI il y a eu des votants Sarko irrationnels comme il y a eu des votants Sgo irrationnels..*

Non mais, pour qui prenez-vous les gens ? Tout ce qui n'est pas d'accord avec vous est con et forcment irrationnel ????? a promet...

De la mme manire que  j'avais trouv INDECENT , infondes, et stupides les manifs contre Le Pen entre les 2 tours de 2002... Si 200 000 personnes votent pour quelqu'un sur 40 millions, on peut dire que c'est des fanatiques. Quand il y en a 5 millions, eh bien non... C'et au contraire qu'il y en a une trs large majorit qui RATIONNELLEMENT veut faire passer un message...

Eh bien quand il y a 19 millions de personnes qui votent quelque chose, et 17 millions une autre, tout ce que cela signifie c'est qu'il y a 2 ides sur comment se sortir de l'impasse o on se trouve, sans plus. Mais personne n'est plus con que l'autre.

C'est vrai que pour la plupart vous tes jeunes, mais moi j'avais vot Mitterand en 1981 en me disant "c'est super, enfin la gauche aprs 30 ans"... Et le slogan  l'poque tait "pour en finir avec le chomage".......... Cherchez l'erreur  ::aie::  

J'ai vu dfiler toutes les configurations : Prsident gauche, Assemble gauche, Prsident Gauche, Assemble droite, Prsident Droite, Assemble gauche, Prsident droite, Assemble droite.... Et..............................

Donc arrter un peu de dire que celui d'en face est nul. Il ne pense pas comme vous, certes, mais alors ? 

Que croyez-vous qu'il se passe dans le monde, et  une plus petite chelle en France ??? Tout le monde, mais alors l tout le monde, a envie de vivre bien, que ses enfants vivent mieux, etc... Et ne croyez pas que c'est diffrent chez les chefs d'entreprise, mme les gros... J'en connais, qui ont 3 ou 4 membres de leur famille au chmage... 

Et si dire que celui d'en face est nul, c'est cool, alors vous justifiez des gens comme Bush (ceux d'Irak sont nuls), comme les terroristes, comme les diffrentes guerres un peu partout...


*Vous tes exactement ce que vous critiquez : des intolrants...* 

Bon.. C'tait mon coup de gueule... !!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## anykeyh

> Arlette Chabot, journaliste politique de France 2, chane PUBLIQUE nationale..


Je ne parle pas du debat mais de "j'ai une question a vous poser", durant le debat de toute faon il n'y a rien eu de dit de la part des presentateurs ou presque...

----------


## zooro

@souviron34: +1

----------


## r0d

> De la mme manire que  j'avais trouv INDECENT , infondes, et stupides les manifs contre Le Pen entre les 2 tours de 2002... Si 200 000 personnes votent pour quelqu'un sur 40 millions, on peut dire que c'est des fanatiques. Quand il y en a 5 millions, eh bien non... C'et au contraire qu'il y en a une trs large majorit qui RATIONNELLEMENT veut faire passer un message...


Cet argument ressort, sous diffrentes formes, dans plusieurs topics ici. Et il n'y a qu'ici (sur dvp) que je l'ai vu  ce point dfendu. Et je ne le comprend pas. Trs sincrement je veux bien qu'on m'explique. Nous sommes dans une dmocratie, et on a le droit d'expression. Une manif c'est un moyen de s'exprimer non? Les citoyens n'ont pas les moyens de se payer des affiches dans les abris-bus ou un passage au 20h, la manif est le seul moyen que nous avons pour faire passer notre message. Je ne vois pas o est le problme. Je trouve, au contraire, que c'est un acte fortement citoyen, et dmocratique, puisqu'il s'agit d'exprimer une opinion.

Ensuite bon, il y a suovent des "dbordements" lors de manifs, mais c'est un autre problme. Il y a toujours, et partout, des opportunistes.

----------


## bulbo

> Bon.. C'tait mon coup de gueule... !!!!!!!!!!!!!


... que je plussoie des deux pouces.

Quand a dire qu'arlette chabot est pro-Sarko .. humm on a pas du voir les memes emissions alors ..

La seule chose que je voudrais dire c'est que: maintenant qu'il est la, pas la peine de re-ecrire le match, laissons le bosser et surtout restons vigilant.

A mon avis il est plus simple de remettre un gouvernement sur les bons rails avec une opposition constructive et posee que de nous rejouer mai 68.

Les debordements de dimanche soir sont absolument intolerables et je crains qu'a la moindre annonce de reforme on se retrouve avec une opposition dans la rue, bloquant le pays pour le plaisir de bloquer et de dire on est la.

J'ai peur non pas de Sarko, mais de ceux (du cote juste comme on peut le lire ici ou la  ::roll::  ) qui vont le pousser a radicaliser son action si besoin est.

La politique a toujours ete un panier de crabes, on a elu un crabe qui pince fort, et alors ce n'est pas la premiere fois, au moins cette fois on est au courant avant le mandat, a nous d'etre vigilant.
Il veut rendre des comptes, soyons au rendez-vous pour juger le bilan!

Mais si c'est pour voir la France dans la rue freiner des deux pieds avant tout essai de changement (que tout le monde reclamait il y a peu), pour voir une opposition sterile dire par la suite .. vos plans c'est de la m**** ca marche pas.
Moi j'irai m'aligner au cote des CRS (pour une fois que je prendrai la defense d'un fonctionnaire  ::aie::  )

Bulbo  :;):

----------


## souviron34

> Trs sincrement je veux bien qu'on m'explique. Nous sommes dans une dmocratie, et on a le droit d'expression. Une manif c'est un moyen de s'exprimer non? ..


Absolument...

Mais quand les slogans n'taient pas dirigs vers la politique de Le Pen, mais vers ses lecteurs et leur engagement, a a me dfrise...

----------


## r0d

Ok, je suis entirement d'accord avec toi sur ce point.

----------


## virgul

> @souviron34: +1


Oui au choix du peuple et non aux personnes qui pensent reprsenter la majorit et qui se permet de parler en son nom...

Pourquoi? Parce que... 

Je peu pas m'empcher mais je trouve quand mme sur le fond de l'histoire quelques parrallles: 
[Mode analyse Coupe du monde Vs. Prsidentielle]
Il me semble que vous avez pas cherchez midi  quatorze heure pour justifier le coup de boule de Zidate... Un argument a suffit: Le mchant Materazzi l'a insult et c'est bien fait...

En attendant c'est qui le seul qui n'as pas cautionn son acte c'est Sarko, tandis que la petite sgo et Chirac on dit il a du lui dire quelquechose de trs mchant et je suis sur qu'il avait raison de le faire ce qu'il a fait... 

Rien que pour ca Sarkozy mrite son lction... 

Tandis que pour les lctions vous ne comprenez pas pourquoi: inscurit et travail on fait gagn Sarkozy...  ::aie::  

Faut pas oublier que c'est la mme France qui a pardonn  Zidate et qui a vot cette anne...
[mode]

Dont le fond (contenter vous des faits) c'est scandaleux comme excuse... mais personne n'a ral car ca arrangeait bien tout le monde.. Oui oui l'Italien est mchant...

et maintenant sa recommence sous prtexte que vous prfrer sgo vous faites tout pour enfoncer votre nouveau prsident qui n'a rien a ne se reprocher tout comme Matterazzi si ce n'est d'avoir jouer au meme jeu tout comme tous les autres joueurs le font Zidate (13 cartons rouge sa se fte non?) et Sgo... 

Mort de la rpublique, le diable entre a l'elyss, citoyen dans les rues,... dtruisez tout comme ca vous tes sur de pouvoir faire la fte a Sarko car il arrivera pas a ce qu'il voudrait... bien mais n'oubliez pas les perdants dans l'histoire ca ne sera que vous car lui son avenir est dj tout trac le retraite dor il l'aura... Donc moi je ne casserai pas le cul a bosser contre lui mais avec car c'est comme ca qu'on avance danms la vie y a pas que des gens qu'on aime sur terre...

Si y avait quelque part ou la dmocratie vient de mourir c'est bien au USA... 

Alors qui si vous auriez fait le contraire (montrer pourquoi vous voulez que tout le monde vote sgo) ben le prsident ca serait peut-tre pas Sarko....

Comme d'autre le disait "y a pire ailleurs"... ben moi je dit "diaboliser quelqu'un" c'est pas mieux c'est encore pire et sa se retourne encore plus vite si on arrive rien qu'a prouv que 10% de la diabolisation est erron...

Vous avez tellement perdu de temps a le diaboliser que vous en avez oubli de soutenir Sgo, c'est dommage quand mme...

A la TV chaque fois qu'un jeune de cit parlait c'tais: ouais de tout facon Sarko... alors que ca aurait du tre: moi j'ai trouv que l'ide de sgo sur... 

Voila a mon avis ce que vous avez loup: c'est le programme de Sgo...

Si vous avez perdu vous ne pouvez-vous en prendre qu'a vous mme le groupe de francais que vous qualifiez "des dbiles qui ne savent pas ce qui votent" vous auriez du le mettre dans votre poche au lieu de le critiquer maintenant... 

Et tout ceux la qui on vot Sgo contre Sarko y connaisse au moins 10% de son programmes... Ah si j'oubliais partenaire sociaux  ::king::  ca doit bien faire 25% de son programme... 

Et quand j'entends l'autre qui demande des arguments pourquoi avoir vot Sarko... Je me pisse dessus.. C'est pas la question a pos... tu dois convaincre que Sgo est meilleur pour la France que Sarko... Dnigr quelqu'un se retourne toujours contre soit...

----------


## Faith's Fall

Faut dire aussi, la mentalit francaise est de faire une manif et de casser pour n'importe quoi.  Ceux qui casse pendant les manif, ce n'est pas a la politique a qui il font du tord, mais au pauvr travailleur qui vois sont bien cram le matin et qui peut plus ce deplac. 

Mais bon c'est devenu courant, bientot on va faire des manif parce que le supermartch n'a plus la biere de la marque que l'on veut.

Sinon, pour souviron34, je suis entirement d'accord.

Pour finir, sarko a ete elu et sego a perdu, c'est le jeu. Et arreter de vouloir tous changer ! 

Vous voulez changer ? Faite science po et presentez vous au prsidentielle si vous pensez faire mieux.


Hors sujet: Va falloir faire un article vu la popularit de ce sujet  ::yaisse2::

----------


## zooro

> Je peu pas m'empcher mais je trouve quand mme sur le fond de l'histoire quelques parrallles: 
> [Mode analyse Coupe du monde Vs. Prsidentielle]
> Il me semble que vous avez pas cherchez midi  quatorze heure pour justifier le coup de boule de Zidate... Un argument a suffit: Le mchant Materazzi l'a insult et c'est bien fait...


J'aime pas le foot  ::aie::  
Y a pas de justification  apporter. Un joueur qui reprsente la France (c'est bien le rle de l'quipe de France, non ?), et qui en plus est pris pour modle par de nombreux enfants, doit se comporter correctement. Et frapper un joueur adverse n'est pas correct, quelle qu'en soit la raison. En plus, si je devais frapper tous ceux qui, d'aprs moi, m'insultent, j'y passerais tout mon temps (et il est probable que j'y laisse aussi toutes mes dents  ::aie:: ) !
[Mode analyse Actualit rcente Vs. Prsidentielle]
De mme, pour rester dans le mme registre, un enseignant n'a pas  s'opposer aux autorits dans l'exercice de ses fonctions, et surtout pas devant des enfants. Pour moi, a reprsente une faute professionnelle.
[/Mode]
Mais je m'loigne du sujet...

----------


## Vld44

faut pas s'tonner qu'on se dirige vers une socit de plus en plus individualiste quand on voit de telles divergeances d'opinion  propos du rle de l'autorit dans la socit.

La faon dont certains critiques NS est sans quivoque. Si ceux la ont un problme avec la discipline, qu'ils n'en dgoutent pas les autres.

----------


## Mat.M

> faut pas s'tonner qu'on se dirige vers une socit de plus en plus individualiste quand on voit de telles divergeances d'opinion  propos du rle de l'autorit dans la socit.
> .


tout  fait ; si je dis "vive la France" et brandis un drapeau tricolore je me fais traiter de "facho"...
le gros problme de la France c'est que c'est un pays difficile  fdrer..
mais ne dis-t-on pas "diviser c'est mieux rgner" ?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Vld44

sans vouloir m'apensantir, le seul danger pour la France n'est pas notre nouveau prsident, mais bien l'immobilisme gnral dont, je l'espre passionnment, il nous dbarrassera.

Alors ceux qui prtendent que manifester est un droit d'expression, je leur rponds d'accord.

Mais que ceux-l ne mlangent pas putsch et manifestation, car pour que les choses soient claires, si on laissait faire les manifestants lors de la crise du CPE c'tait de toute vidence un coup d'tat.

NON  la loi de la rue, NON aux brutalits, NON aux revendications par la force.

Les gens manifestaient contre leur constitution finalement, et cela, moi, m'effraie  ::(: 

Comme dirait Franois Hollande et beaucoup d'autres j'imagine, la seule faon d'exprimer une opinion de faon claire est d'aller aux urnes. Si cela ne vous plait pas, alors en effet, vous pouvez changer de pays.

----------


## Scorpyosis

> Il y a une difference entre dire que les mdias ne sont pas objectifs, et dire que les mdias sont  la botte d'un groupe, d'une personne...
> 
> D'ailleurs tout les mdias ne sont pas pro-NS, mais j'affirme qu'aucun sont objectifs dans les deux sens, meme si certains tendent vers un optimum  ce niveau l.
> ...


Au fond on est d'accord, les mdias ne sont pas forcement impartiaux comme ils devraient l'tre, soit volontairement ou non d'ailleurs. Mais ce systme a profit au deux candidats. Car s'il est vrai qu'on voit bien TF1 tre plutt favorable  Sarko, je m'inclinerai  penser qu'une chaine comme Canal+ soit plus favorable  Royal. Maintenant, quel part peut vraiment tre imput aux mdias sur le rsultat de l'lection? Je ne le sais pas, car les franais ne sont pas des moutons et on a pas entendu dire "TF1 vous invite  voter Sarko". En ce qui concerne les sujets prsents comme par hasard avant les lections, si ceux ci sont prsents de faon objective, je ne vois pas en quoi ils sont plus favorables  un candidat ou  un autre. Si le sujet "Ceux qui abusent des aides" tait prsent clairement et honntement, en quoi c'est favorable  Sarko? Parce qu'il dit qu'il va lutter contre cela? Est-ce anormal qu'on lutte contre les abus de ce genre? (J'extrapole et en aucun je ne dis que c'tait ta pense bien sur). C'est idiot mais peut-tre que la gauche aurait aussi bien eu fait de le dire clairement aussi. Aprs tout lutter contre les escrocs et les profiteurs, ce n'est pas une question de droite ou de gauche. Pour moi, la gauche doit faire sa rvolution et tre capable de dire que oui il y a des abus parmi une minorit de personnes qui sont au chmage et qu'il faut combattre ces abus. Et oui les dlinquants multi-rcidivistes doivent tre puni svrement car manifestement aprs 50 passages devant le juge ils n'ont toujours pas compris.

Je ne vois pas en quoi faire du "social" n'est pas compatible avec le maintien de l'autorit vu que ce mot est  la mode. Par exemple, bien sur que c'est le rle des parents d'encourager leurs enfants, mais c'est aussi leur rle de leur mettre une baffe s'ils font une grosse c.... ou qu'ils manquent de respect. La gauche  encourage (c'est bien) mais a peur de mettre la baffe ncessaire car "a ne fait pas de gauche". Tant qu'ils ne feront pas a, je suis sceptique sur pour eux. 

PS: Quand je dit mettre une baffe, je ne parle pas bien sr de violence gratuite exacerbe. J'entends geste occasionnel qui n'a pour but que de faire rougir un joue, et non d'avoir un sourire comme celui l  ::aie::

----------


## anykeyh

Je tient a dire tout de suite que je derive sur les mdias et la politique plus que l'election en elle meme.

Scorpyosis, je suis  100% d'accord avec toi, et honnetement je ne me voyais dans aucun des deux personnages du second tour.

Cependant, pour reprendre l'mission sur les escroqueries  l'etat, ce n'est pas le fait que ce sujet aurai pu etre trait de faon subjectif ( je crois qu'il l'a t de faon objectif ), mais moi je vois que ce genre de programme mettent en lumiere des pratiques qui sont la priorit du programme de l'un des candidats, et peut-etre moins de l'autre...
J'aurai eu la meme remarque si TF1 aurait pass un programme "contre les parachutes dors" juste avant l'election, pour madame Royal dans ce cas.

Les deux choses me revolte, le petit escroc qui cumule les allocs et le gros qui coule la boite et touche des millions. Est-ce anormal qu'on lutte contre les abus de ce genre? Je te pose la meme question  :;): 
Pourtant on aurait pu dire, si TF1 aurait pass un programme "contre les parachutes dors" qu'il serait pro Royal, et je suis sur que cela aurait pes dans la balance des voix!

Tu ne peux pas nier qu' on se souvient bien plus facilement des choses qu'on a vu et entendu il y a peu, et c'est l que pour moi le bas blesse... Chacun des deux candidats voulais combattre des injustices tout aussi revoltantes, mais TF1 et d'autre mdias ont privilegis des injustices contre lesquels combattent un candidat en particulier.

Beaucoup de personne vote parceque les ides du candidats sont en phase avec leurs ides, elle meme invent souvent de toute pieces par les mdias. Combien de personne des banlieues "chic" on vot Sarkozy afin "d'etre sur que jamais ici ce soit comme  Clichy"? 
Ces personnes se donnent peur en regardant la delinquance, les emeutes en banlieues, les actes de barbarie de la part d'une infime minorit, ce genre de sujet trait  la une de tout les journaux alors que pendant ce temps on creve en afrique, on creve aussi en france, le tabac fait des milliers de victime (je pourrait te faire des pages mais je pense que tu dois savoir tout a  ::oops::  )

Enfin, si TF1 aurait dire de faon transparente qu'elle "pouss  voter Sarko", j'aurai trouv cela bien plus honnete de leur part  :;):  

PS: On a perdu Yannick Noah, on a gagn Johnny Halliday  ::mouarf::

----------


## Scorpyosis

> Cependant, pour reprendre l'mission sur les escroqueries  l'etat, ce n'est pas le fait que ce sujet aurai pu etre trait de faon subjectif ( je crois qu'il l'a t de faon objectif ), mais moi je vois que ce genre de programme mettent en lumiere des pratiques qui sont la priorit du programme de l'un des candidats, et peut-etre moins de l'autre...
> J'aurai eu la meme remarque si TF1 aurait pass un programme "contre les parachutes dors" juste avant l'election, pour madame Royal dans ce cas.


Certes on peut le voire de cette faon, je le conoit tout  fait. Ce que je voulais dire c'est que si les 2 candidats disent avec la mme force et la mme conviction quelque chose, un franais lambda en regardant un reportage qui parle de ce sujet n'a aucune raison de choisir un candidat plus que l'autre. Pour moi, si on assimile un sujet  un candidat, c'est que l'autre n'en parle pas ou trop peu. Si S.R. dit "Nous lutterons avec forces contre les escrocs qui pourissent notre systme de l'assurance chomage", je ne pense pas que les gens vont dire en voyant ce sujet  la tl, on va voter sarko car c'est le seul qui prend en compte ce problme. A part bien sur si le choix est dj fait avant, mon bon l....

Il n'y a pas eu dans l'actualit franaise une histoire de parachute dor rcemment? (c'est une vraie question, je suis aux pays-bas en ce moment, donc un peu dconnect de l'actu franco-franaise). Si oui, cela a aussi surement du jou pour S.R, si elle propose quelque chose sur ce point correspondant aux attentes des franais. Je partage ton ressentiment sur les parachute dor, partir avec une somme exorbitante aprs s'tre lamentablement plant, c'est tout simplement...dgoutant. Je suis absolument contre ce genre de magouille qui pour moi vhicule des valeurs qui vont  l'encontre du travail et du mrite.





> Tu ne peux pas nier qu' on se souvient bien plus facilement des choses qu'on a vu et entendu il y a peu, et c'est l que pour moi le bas blesse... Chacun des deux candidats voulais combattre des injustices tout aussi revoltantes, mais TF1 et d'autre mdias ont privilegis des injustices contre lesquels combattent un candidat en particulier.


Je me rpte, mais peut-tre que l'autre candidat aurait eu intrt  ragir aussi. Comme je le disais prcdemment, on vit dans une poque on chacun doit prendre ses responsabilits. Je veux dire, c'est bien gentil d'avoir les clichs d'une droite rpressive et une gauche sociale. Mais bon la gauche doit aussi se proccuper des questions de scurits tout comme la droite doit se proccuper de la misre sociale. Je ne parle pas de la justesse des ides, mais au moins de les exprimer.




> Beaucoup de personne vote parceque les ides du candidats sont en phase avec leurs ides, elle meme invent souvent de toute pieces par les mdias. Combien de personne des banlieues "chic" on vot Sarkozy afin "d'etre sur que jamais ici ce soit comme  Clichy"?
> Ces personnes se donnent peur en regardant la delinquance, les emeutes en banlieues, les actes de barbarie de la part d'une infime minorit, ce genre de sujet trait  la une de tout les journaux alors que pendant ce temps on creve en afrique, on creve aussi en france, le tabac fait des milliers de victime (je pourrait te faire des pages mais je pense que tu dois savoir tout a )


Entirement d'accord avec toi, certaines personnes votent par peur (en se crant cette peur), tout comme certaines personnes votent pour se donner bonne conscience. Des familles bourgeoises qui votent  gauche, alors qu'elles n'ont absolument pas de problmes sociaux et qu'elles n'ont que faire, mais juste parce que a fait bien d'tre de gauche, a existent aussi. Je ne parle videment pas de celle qui votent par conviction. 

Ce qu'il serait vraiment intressant de savoir, c'est vraiment la proportion que tient la tlvision dans le vote. Car perso quand je vote, je pense pas  telle ou telle mission vu deux jours avant. Mais c'est vrai que le poids de l'image est important et joue un rle. C'est vraiment une question intressante et complexe car quand on regarde les franais de l'tranger, ils ont vot Sarko en grande majorit, et l je pense pas que TF1 soit responsable de quelque chose... C'est un vrai dbat et une vraie tude srieuse et indpendante serait vraiment intressante. Pour ma part, je pense que le dbat entre les deux a finis d'achever tout suspens, mme si la presse n'a pas dsign de vainqueur (et heureusement d'ailleurs quand on voit comment on les catalogues vite fait d'un ct ou de l'autre), j'ai pu constat dans mon entourage (tout bord politique) et mes connaissance que Sarko s'en tait un peu mieux tir car plus clair dans ses rponses.




> PS: On a perdu Yannick Noah, on a gagn Johnny Halliday


  ::king::

----------


## zooro

> moi je vois que ce genre de programme mettent en lumiere des pratiques qui sont la priorit du programme de l'un des candidats, et peut-etre moins de l'autre...


Encore aurait-il fallu :
1. Qu'on connaisse clairement le programme de l'autre candidat (ce n'est pas faute d'avoir demand, mais plutt faute d'avoir obtenu des rponses (certains journalistes semblent mme dire que Mme Royal ne rpondait plus aux questions des journalistes depuis quelques semaines);
2. Que Mme Royal ne se mette pas les mdia  dos (cf. les diffrentes "engueulades" qu'elle a eu avec les journalistes qui l'accompagnaient,  diffrentes occasions, sur les mois prcdant la campagne).




> J'aurai eu la meme remarque si TF1 *aurait* pass un programme "contre les parachutes dors" juste avant l'election, pour madame Royal dans ce cas.


M. Sarkozy en parlait galement. Donc...

[HS]"Si TF1 *avait*" (j'ai les oreilles qui saignent en lisant ton texte !)  ::aie::  [/HS]

----------


## RV80

Bon dj ne critiquons pas Sarkozy, en tant que prsident du moins, tant qu'il n'a encore rien fait de mal. Aprs, si cel arrive, personnellement je rigolerais bien de 53% des votants m'enfin bref. Mais certaines choses ont quand mme de quoi faire peur quand on regarde un peu le personnage.
De mme les petites vacances de notre futur prsident (et oui c'est que le 16 Mai) sont assez drle ... pay par le groupe Bollor ... sympa. Ca me fais penser  ceci que j'ai vu sur un autre forum :
La France saura remercier ses gnreux bienfaiteurs .
Non srieusement j'espre que Sarkozy me dcevra dans l'ide que je me fais de lui et fera quelque chose de bien. Et puis il reste les lgislatives  ::):  !

----------


## zooro

> De mme les petites vacances de notre futur prsident (et oui c'est que le 16 Mai) sont assez drle ... pay par le groupe Bollor ... sympa.


Plutt par la famille que par le groupe. Cela dit, tu prfrerais que ce soit pay par l'Etat ?




> Ca me fais penser  ceci que j'ai vu sur un autre forum :
> La France saura remercier ses gnreux bienfaiteurs .


Rien de neuf sous le soleil. On prend les mmes ragots, on les rchauffe, et on ajoute un peu de sauce par dessus, histoire que personne ne se rende compte que c'est la mme chose que la veille.  ::mrgreen::  
Quand je vois la famille Mitterrand, je trouve que N. Sarkozy est un enfant de coeur  ct ! Mais bon, ce n'est que mon avis et je le partage, comme disait l'autre.

----------


## souviron34

> Quand je vois la famille Mitterrand, je trouve que N. Sarkozy est un enfant de *choeur*  ct !


 :;):   l'expression est ne  propos de l'glise, donc si l'orthographe n'est plus respecte cela n'a plus de sens .. ::P:  


Maintenant, je suis assez d'accord. Et cela vaut pour tout le monde... 

Et, pour ceux qui ne sont pas convaincus, peut-tre bien que ses vacances sont payes par Bollor, mais le sige de campagne de Sgo tait au coin de la rue de Solfrino et du Bd St Germain, pas particulirement un mauvais quartier.... Et Chirac est parti se balader sous le soleil avec l'argent des contribuables, et Mitterand a fait garder sa fille et sa maitresse par des gardes civils pays par le contribuable.... et allait aux parties de chasse en Sologne payes par Sgula (Havas, rappelons-le), alors que Tatie Danielle allait aux dfils Dior, Chanel, etc....

Donc a vaut pour tout le monde...

----------


## Mat.M

> De mme les petites vacances de notre futur prsident (et oui c'est que le 16 Mai) sont assez drle ... pay par le groupe Bollor ... sympa.


baaah...le chateau de Jacques en Corrze et la Roche de Solutr c'est totalement has-been  ::mrgreen::  
Le Fouquet's c'est  peine mieux que McDo et puis un voyage en Falcon 900XP c'est banal ( note: c'est le plus onreux et le plus luxueux de tous les jets d'affaire de chez Dassault il me semble ? )  ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::  




> Le yacht de luxe "Paloma" est un navire de 60 mtres disponible  la location pour 173.000 euros par semaine en basse saison (plus de 193.000 euros en haute saison), selon deux sites de location de yachts de luxe. D'aprs le site en ligne du magazine "Capital", ce yacht construit en 1965 par un chantier naval japonais appartient  l'homme d'affaires Vincent Bollor, qui l'a rachet et rnov en 2003.


( sourrce yahoo.fr news 
http://fr.news.yahoo.com/08052007/5/...critiques.html)

C'est de votre faute ! Vous n'avez qu' faire fortune en informatique tre les nouveaux Bill Gates, Larry Ellison ou Michael Dell.
Ainsi vous pourrez vous payer de belles croisires 
http://www.yachtchartersdeluxe.com/

Tas de fainants c'est pas avec les 35 heures et les RTT que vous allez y arrivez  ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::

----------


## zooro

> l'expression est ne  propos de l'glise, donc si l'orthographe n'est plus respecte cela n'a plus de sens ..


Tout  fait. Ca m'apprendra  ne pas me relire !  ::mouarf::

----------


## anykeyh

> Encore aurait-il fallu :
> 1. Qu'on connaisse clairement le programme de l'autre candidat (ce n'est pas faute d'avoir demand, mais plutt faute d'avoir obtenu des rponses (certains journalistes semblent mme dire que Mme Royal ne rpondait plus aux questions des journalistes depuis quelques semaines);
> 2. Que Mme Royal ne se mette pas les mdia  dos (cf. les diffrentes "engueulades" qu'elle a eu avec les journalistes qui l'accompagnaient,  diffrentes occasions, sur les mois prcdant la campagne).


Don't feed the troll  ::roll::  

Je tiens  preciser que je n'ai jamais critiqu le programme de NS, j'emet juste un scepticisme que beaucoup ont vis  vis de notre nouveau prsident! Quant au programme de SR, ces propositions tait explicites dans ce qu'elle appele son "pacte prsidentielle", simplement j'avouerai qu'elle a eu du mal  l'expliquer, surement par manque de prparation ([troll]tout le monde se prepare pas 25 ans a devenir chef de la rpublique  ::mrgreen::  [/troll]), et vis  vis de la supere ambiance qui regne depuis un bout de temps au PS...

Allez, tres rapidement pourquoi mes choix

* Donner la priorit  linvestissement des entreprises : avec un taux dimpt sur les socits plus bas si le bnfice est rinvesti et plus haut sil est distribu aux actionnaires.

* Investir massivement dans linnovation et la recherche : augmentation pendant le quinquennat du budget de la recherche et des crdits publics pour linnovation de 10 % par an (le budget public de recherche-dveloppement a diminu de 1  0,8% du PIB entre 2002 et 2005). Proposition de porter la part d'aide aux entreprises  15% pour la recherche (contre 5% actuellement).

Voil deux grands points qui me semblait interressant, pour la France  long terme... Mais merci de dire que 47% des franais ont vot pour une personne sans programme concret  ::roll::  

Quant a NS, il a bien dit les parachutes dores le revolter, mais donne moi dans son programme comment il va lutter contre?
Dans ce cas, moi aussi je pourrai etre prsident! 
Je suis contre les escroc en tout genre, riche, pauvre, entre deux, contre toute les violences fait aux femmes, aux hommes, aux enfants, pour le developpement durable, pour ... bah  ::roll::  

Ce que j'essaye de dire, c'est que pour les chevaux de batailles de Mr Sarkozy (immigration, dlinquance, assistanat), certains grands mdias on offert des emissions offrant certaines voix sur un plateau d'argent  Mr le nouveau prsident!
Bon, en meme temps on est pas (encore) comme en Italie, o Berlusconi s'accapare tout les mdias sans un vritable CSA derriere (ce qui ne l'a pas empech de ne pas se faire r-lire!)

----------


## kromartien

> C'est de votre faute ! Vous n'avez qu' faire fortune en informatique tre les nouveaux Bill Gates, Larry Ellison ou Michael Dell.
> Ainsi vous pourrez vous payer de belles croisires 
> http://www.yachtchartersdeluxe.com/
> 
> Tas de fainants c'est pas avec les 35 heures et les RTT que vous allez y arrivez


Je cherche toujours comment aller sur l'le aux singes. Mon bateau s'appelle le singe des mers, car il voguait autrefois aux mains d'un quipage compos exclusivement de singes. Je m'appelle Guybrush Threepwood, je suis un pirate. 

videmment Stan l'escroc a russi  passer ce super yacht au gros gouverneur de l'le de phatt, mais dans quelle mesure le nombre de pices de huit de son trsor a-t-il diminu ? 

N'oublions pas que la vie en socit est le fait de la bonne volont de chacun de ses membres. Si le prsident actuel a les moyens de se payer un tel yacht au sortir de son accession au poste de prsident, que penser de son parcours pass ? Comment a-t-il acquis les fonds ncessaires pour affrter ce yacht luxueux ? En tout cas, dans Monkey Island I, Guybrush fait une fois l'homme canon dans le cirque et il repart riche, dans le 2, il touche son premier mois de salaire en avance, et se fait virer parce qu'il y a des poils de rat dans la vichyssoise. Deux moyens de s'enrichir assez vite et de manire consquente pour qui ne veut pas passer tout le jeu  chercher de l'argent et veut rsoudre d'autres nigmes intressantes, mais dux moyens assez vanescents, bien que Guybrush finisse toujours le jeu sans un sous.

Pour Nicolas Sarkozy c'est l'exploitation outrancire et affiche des ressources publiques (cf les voies acquises comptabilises au soir du 6 mai 2007), c'est tout le symbole que je retiens.

N. Sarkozy veut-il signifier que son seul intrt en tant que nouveau prsident de la Rpublique est le prestige social que cette charge implique, ou simplement la richesse, ou est ce que de manire plus terre  terre il veut imposer son mode de vie de pacha  la population qui l'a lu ? Pour moi c'est vident en tout cas. De mon avis, il n'a en rien dmontr ses aptitudes de gouvernant. 

Maintenant, s'il prfre remettre la France au travail en prenant des vacances, en plus de dcrdibiliser son discours, il donne une certaine substance au mot ploutocratie, ce qui a tout lieu de m'tonner tant donn le discours pro-travailleurs, pro-ouvriers qu'il tenait il y a quelques temps. 

Mais vraiment, a a plus tendance  me faire rire qu'autre chose. Je crois que c'est tout ce qu'il me reste pour les prochaines lections, un gros LOL. D'ailleurs je vais recommencer une partie de Monkey Island.

----------


## zooro

> Si le prsident actuel a les moyens de se payer un tel yacht au sortir de son accession au poste de prsident, que penser de son parcours pass ? Comment a-t-il acquis les fonds ncessaires pour affrter ce yacht luxueux ?


Voici un problme bien franais ! Si quelqu'un a de l'argent, c'est forcment un escroc. Par contre, quelqu'un qui est ruin est forcment exploit par le mchant patronat. C'est une mentalit bizarre.
Et sans aucun rapport avec la situation, d'ailleurs, puisque le yacht en question a t prt par un ami.
Je dois tre un escroc notoire et vraiment vilain, parce qu'on m'a dj prt un appart pendant quelques semaines. Ah, si j'avais su que j'tais un voleur, j'aurais refus la proposition de mon amie et j'aurais pass ces quelques semaines dans la rue...




> Pour Nicolas Sarkozy c'est l'exploitation outrancire et affiche des ressources publiques (cf les voies acquises comptabilises au soir du 6 mai 2007), c'est tout le symbole que je retiens.


Tu peux expliquer ? je n'arrive pas  comprendre.




> N. Sarkozy veut-il signifier que son seul intrt en tant que nouveau prsident de la Rpublique est le prestige social que cette charge implique, ou simplement la richesse, ou est ce que de manire plus terre  terre il veut imposer son mode de vie de pacha  la population qui l'a lu ?


M. Besancenot veut-il imposer son mode de vie de facteur  la population qui l'aurait lu ? C'est du grand n'importe quoi, l !!!




> Maintenant, s'il prfre remettre la France au travail en prenant des vacances, en plus de dcrdibiliser son discours, il donne une certaine substance au mot ploutocratie, ce qui a tout lieu de m'tonner tant donn le discours pro-travailleurs, pro-ouvriers qu'il tenait il y a quelques temps.


D'un autre ct, je vois mal o est le problme de prendre quelques jours de repos entre le 7 et le 10 mai, compte tenu qu'il n'entrera en fonction que le 16...

----------


## kromartien

l'explication, c'est qu'au sortir de l'lection prsidentielle, gros buzz sur les super vacances de luxe du nouveau prsident de la rpublique. Ah oui c'est vrai, la passation n'est pas encore effective, il a encore le droit de prendre des vacances. Dsol  ::oops::  .

Mais quand mme c'est vrai. En haut de la montagne, pause pour contempler le paysage. J'espre que a lui sera profitable. 

Supair vacances vraiment. Je n'ai pas dit que c'tait mal. Juste que c'est un peu gros le yacht  180 000 euros.

Les accointances entre les puissances financires et politiques affiches au sortir de l'lection, dans tout le faste et le luxe qui s'impose alors, vraiment quelle subtilit.  ::king::  Bravo M. le prsident
_________________________________________________________________
Ce commentaire n'est que l'expression d'un ressentiment imbcile est malsain

----------


## Vld44

punaise ... le dbat  2 balles 50 quoi ...

----------


## Higestromm

> punaise ... le dbat  2 balles 50 quoi ...


Tien je te rend 1 euro de monnaie  ::):

----------


## Satch

> Supair vacances vraiment. Je n'ai pas dit que c'tait mal. Juste que c'est un peu gros le yacht  180 000 euros.


Juste en passant, le yacht lui a t prt par un de ses "amis".
Donc le prix, on s'en fout un peu.

----------


## kromartien

a reste un Yacht de [SUPER-ULTRA-HIGH-LUXE]Standing. Je ne veux rien critiquer, tant mieux pour ces magnifiques vacances, le bateau est superbe, la mer est bleu, le sable fin, que demander de plus. Merci M. le prsident. La croisire s'amuse, c'est mon feuilleton prfr.

----------


## Satch

T'es ridicule.
Je peux te rendre 50 centimes de plus Vld44 ?

----------


## bulbo

> a reste un Yacht de [SUPER-ULTRA-HIGH-LUXE]Standing. Je ne veux rien critiquer, tant mieux pour ces magnifiques vacances, le bateau est superbe, la mer est bleu, le sable fin, que demander de plus. Merci M. le prsident. La croisire s'amuse, c'est mon feuilleton prfr.


Pourquoi j'ai l'impression qu'on s'eloigne du debat politique pour du grand n'importe quoi ?

Juste pour recadrer au niveau resources il semblerait que la fortune de Sarko soit bien inferieure a celle de Sego, elle n'a pas besoin qu'on lui "prete" une villa dans le sud par exemple, elle a la sienne propre dont elle sous-estime allegrement la valeur au moment de sa declaration fiscale soit dit en passant.
Dois-je comprendre que tu aurais fait les meme remarques en cas d'election de S.R. ?

Sans compter que le minimum quand on milite contre le bouclier fiscal (comme elle l'a fait pendant le debat), c'est de s'acquitter de bonne grace de l'ISF.

Bulbo  :;):

----------


## anykeyh

Le yacht a t prt par Vincent Bollor il faudrait dire!

Selon Forbes: 451eme personne la plus riche du monde: Vincent Bollore - France  - 53 ans - 1.7G$

Donc dans un sens a fait cadeau radin de la part de vincent xD

----------


## GrandFather

Gloire aux vainqueurs, malheur aux vaincus ! Sarkozy peut fliciter ses conseillers en communication, il avait c'est certain les meilleurs "spin-doctors" de la scne politique... Maintenant, les choses vraiment srieuses commencent pour lui, car il a beaucoup promis. Enormment promis.

Sur ses capacits, ou mme sa volont  mettre certaines de ses promesses en application, je suis pessimiste. Il y a certaines ambiguts dans son discours que je ne trouve pas trs encourageantes : il promet le "plein-emploi" et affirme "rduire de moiti le chmage en 3 ans", ce qui me semble un peu contradictoire dans les termes. Ou alors c'est la reconnaissance implicite qu'il existe un chmage "systmique" qui ne sera jamais rsorb parce qu'il convient aux acteurs de l'conomie. Quand il affirme que le non remplacement d'un fonctionnaire sur deux va permettre d'obtenir des "gains de productivit", je suis assez perplexe ; je suis sans doute nul en conomie, mais je ne vois pas trop comment une rduction du budget allou au traitement des fonctionnaires va se transformer magiquement en gains de productivit, ce sont deux notions totalement diffrentes. Bref, je trouve qu'il y a des failles dans la rhtorique, et je suis curieux de voir ce que a va donner concrtement...

Une constatation au passage, valable pour tous les courants : on a chang de gnration, et la faon de faire de la politique a manifestement chang ; l'opinion, versatile et capricieuse, dcide maintenant de tout et les courants politiques ne s'appuient dsormais plus sur les intellectuels mais sur les people. Signe des temps...

----------


## Vld44

ouai jreprends mes 50 centimes  ::aie::  

Sans dec, on est dans quel zoo l ??

Allez, pour la forme :

=> "On examine avec soin les objets dans les boutiques, mais quand il s'agit des gens, on les juge sur l'apparence."
=> "Ce qui rend l'galit difficile, c'est que nous la dsirons seulement avec nos suprieurs."

et pour finir, ce que je pense des quelques personnes ayant assez peu d'amour propre pour mettre des arguments de caniveau :

=> "Les esprits mdiocres condamnent d'ordinaire tout ce qui passe  leur porte."

----------


## Satch

> Quand il affirme que le non remplacement d'un fonctionnaire sur deux va permettre d'obtenir des "gains de productivit", je suis assez perplexe ; je suis sans doute nul en conomie, mais je ne vois pas trop comment une rduction du budget allou au traitement des fonctionnaires va se transformer magiquement en gains de productivit,


Moins de budget pour le mme boulot = plus de productivit. CQFD.

Ceci dit, c'est avouer implicitement que certains fonctionnaires ne glandent rien ou ne servent  rien. Je n'ai jamais boss dans la fonction publique mais si c'tait le cas, je n'aurai pas aim cette faon de voir les choses.
Autre point : fusionner certains services publics (ANPE et UNEDIC par exemple). Mme rsultats (voire meilleurs) avec moins de moyens -> plus de productivit.

Et entre parenthses, je te rejoins totalement sur le fait qu'il peut remercier ses conseillers en communication. Mais j'ai vraiment trouv dans tous les dbats qu'il y a eu que le fond tait bien plus consistant chez NS que chez SG. Ou alors c'est qu'elle a vraiment un trs gros problme de communication pour exposer clairement ses ides.

Maintenant, j'ai ma curiosit  fleur de peau, et je suis vraiment trs trs impatient de voir ce que cette politique va donner, en esprant que la "rue" (que je qualifierais parfois de stupide) ne fasse pas trop d'action d'clat  la moindre mesure qui ne plait pas  tous le monde.

Par contre, et pour redire mon opinion l dessus, une fois que Sarko aura fait ce qu'il a a faire, votez vert !  :;):

----------


## GrandFather

> On examine avec soin les objets dans les boutiques, mais quand il s'agit des gens, on les juge sur l'apparence.


Nicolas Sarkozy n'est pas totalement neuf en politique, il a dj une histoire qu'on peut qualifier... d'intressante. Opportuniste, prompt aux ralliements douteux et d'une loyaut  gomtrie variable, il n'est visiblement entr en politique que dans le but d'accder au poste suprme (il l'admet d'ailleurs lui-mme). Est-ce dans un but "sacerdotal", pour se mettre au service de la nation, ou uniquement pour satisfaire son ambition ? En dbut de campagne, pour rassurer ceux qui  droite mme penchaient pour la deuxime option, il affirmait qu'il "avait chang". On verra.

----------


## Vld44

> Maintenant, les choses vraiment srieuses commencent pour lui, car il a beaucoup promis. Enormment promis.


+1 ... 




> Il y a certaines ambiguts dans son discours que je ne trouve pas trs encourageantes : il promet le "plein-emploi" et affirme "rduire de moiti le chmage en 3 ans", ce qui me semble un peu contradictoire dans les termes. Ou alors c'est la reconnaissance implicite qu'il existe un chmage "systmique" qui ne sera jamais rsorb parce qu'il convient aux acteurs de l'conomie.


Je n'ai pas entendu tous ses discours et je n'ai pas entendu parler d'une division par 2 du chmage. Cela dit, si on divise par deux le nombre de chmeurs, on arrive  4-5% de chmage et c'est en effet un chmage dit "structurel", un peu comme un fond de roulement du march du travail. Il est impossible pour le moment dans un systme capitaliste d'avoir moins de, je crois, 3% de chmage ... Enfin, mes cours sont loins  :;): 





> Quand il affirme que le non remplacement d'un fonctionnaire sur deux va permettre d'obtenir des "gains de productivit", je suis assez perplexe ; je suis sans doute nul en conomie, mais je ne vois pas trop comment une rduction du budget allou au traitement des fonctionnaires va se transformer magiquement en gains de productivit, ce sont deux notions totalement diffrentes.


En fait il va galement augmenter le salaire des fonctionnaires restants, pour moiti des conomies ralises par les non renouvellements. C'est une cl vidente pour moi, car rintgrer la notion de mrite dans certains corps de fonctionnaire et surtout revaloriser leur condition sociale (associe  leur profession il faut le reconnaitre) est un moteur de productivit. Jusqu' quel point par contre, je sais pas.

----------


## GrandFather

> Moins de budget pour le mme boulot = plus de productivit. CQFD.


Ben non justement, pas CQFD. L'augmentation de productivit, ne serait-ce que pour maintenir le service  son niveau actuel, a va ncessiter en plus de rorganisations complexes du budget :
pour la formation (la polyvalence sera de mise)pour l'amlioration des systmes d'informationpour une politique salariale plus attractive pour attirer les jeunes dans la fonction publique (puisqu'on va vers le plein-emploi parat-il, l'argument de la scurit de l'emploi jouera beaucoup moins), c'est le seul lment qui figure dans son programme, mais non chiffr...
On est pass par un tour de passe-passe d'une rduction de budget  des gains de productivit, sans aucune explication sur la faon dont on allait les obtenir. Chapeau l'artiste...

----------


## Vld44

> Nicolas Sarkozy n'est pas totalement neuf en politique, il a dj une histoire qu'on peut qualifier... d'intressante. Opportuniste, prompt aux ralliements douteux et d'une loyaut  gomtrie variable, il n'est visiblement entr en politique que dans le but d'accder au poste suprme (il l'admet d'ailleurs lui-mme). Est-ce dans un but "sacerdotal", pour se mettre au service de la nation, ou uniquement pour satisfaire son ambition ? En dbut de campagne, pour ceux qui  droite mme penchaient pour la deuxime option, il affirmait qu'il "avait chang". On verra.


Je suis d'accord avec toi sur ce point. Ma citation tait en rapport avec la polmique de ses vacances.

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

> Sur ses capacits, ou mme sa volont  mettre certaines de ses promesses en application, je suis pessimiste. Il y a certaines ambiguts dans son discours que je ne trouve pas trs encourageantes : il promet le "plein-emploi" et affirme "rduire de moiti le chmage en 3 ans", ce qui me semble un peu contradictoire dans les termes. Ou alors c'est la reconnaissance implicite qu'il existe un chmage "systmique" qui ne sera jamais rsorb parce qu'il convient aux acteurs de l'conomie. Quand il affirme que le non remplacement d'un fonctionnaire sur deux va permettre d'obtenir des "gains de productivit", je suis assez perplexe ; je suis sans doute nul en conomie, mais je ne vois pas trop comment une rduction du budget allou au traitement des fonctionnaires va se transformer magiquement en gains de productivit, ce sont deux notions totalement diffrentes. Bref, je trouve qu'il y a des failles dans la rhtorique, et je suis curieux de voir ce que a va donner concrtement...


Le plein emploi est situ  4-5% de chomage, c'est dit partout  :;): 
Le fait de ne remplacer qu'un fonctionnaire sur 2, a a t dit par tout le monde, en pratique personne ne le fait rellement. Ca ne peut se faire que dans certaines administrations o c'est possible et en augmentant les primes de rsultat, ce qui est dj fait en partie. Ca, a permettra d'aller mieux.

Quand je vois dans certaines entreprises publiques  certains postes les 35h relles et beaucoup moins effectives, on voit clairement qu'il y a des possibilits d'amlioration.

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

> Et entre parenthses, je te rejoins totalement sur le fait qu'il peut remercier ses conseillers en communication. Mais j'ai vraiment trouv dans tous les dbats qu'il y a eu que le fond tait bien plus consistant chez NS que chez SG. Ou alors c'est qu'elle a vraiment un trs gros problme de communication pour exposer clairement ses ides.


Pas qu'eux, quand on entend que tout le monde lui disait de changer de politique, d'aller plus au centre au deuxime tour et qu'il n'a pas boug d'un iota, mme avec des appels du pied, certains de ses conseillers ont d prendre des cachets  ::D:

----------


## Mamilie

> Nicolas Sarkozy n'est pas totalement neuf en politique, il a dj une histoire qu'on peut qualifier... d'intressante. Opportuniste, prompt aux ralliements douteux et d'une loyaut  gomtrie variable, il n'est visiblement entr en politique que dans le but d'accder au poste suprme (il l'admet d'ailleurs lui-mme). Est-ce dans un but "sacerdotal", pour se mettre au service de la nation, ou uniquement pour satisfaire son ambition ? En dbut de campagne, pour ceux qui  droite mme penchaient pour la deuxime option, il affirmait qu'il "avait chang". On verra.


C'est exactement a, on verra. Il s'agit maintenant de respecter la dmocratie et d'attendre des rsultats.

Pour ma part, il ya 2-3 mesures promises dans son programme qui me plaisent beaucoup. Notamment le fait de supprimer les droits exorbitants de succession.

Mon amie qui travaille dans une grande agence immobilire estime que 25  30% des maisons anciennes  vendre sont des hritages dont aucun des hritiers potentiels ne peut assumer les droits. C'est triste, surtout quand on sait que le peu qui reste de la vente d'une maison aprs paiement des impts suffit tout juste  acheter un 2 pice (en admettant qu'il n'y ait qu'un seul hritier).

Et  tous ceux qui hurlent  qui veut l'entendre que cette mesure favorise uniquement les personnes "bien nes" je rpondrais que dans ce cas l je suis fire d'tre bien ne dans une famille dont les 2 prcdentes gnrations ont russi  force de travail et pargne  construire une maison pour y faire vivre les leurs. Je trouve juste dommage d'avoir  dire un jour: "Mamie on va devoir vendre ta maison parce qu'elle va nous coter trop chre..."

----------


## GrandFather

> Le plein emploi est situ  4-5% de chomage, c'est dit partout


C'est un fait et je ne conteste pas cela, je conteste l'usage du terme comme promesse lectorale. Surtout  destination de ceux qui font partie de ces 4-5%, dont beaucoup y sont depuis un bon bout de temps comme les chmeurs de plus de 50 ans, dont on peut dire qu'il n'a pas beaucoup t question d'eux durant la campagne. Il n'ont peut-tre pas la mme notion du plein-emploi que Nicolas Sarkozy...



> Le fait de ne remplacer qu'un fonctionnaire sur 2, a a t dit par tout le monde, en pratique personne ne le fait rellement. Ca ne peut se faire que dans certaines administrations o c'est possible et en augmentant les primes de rsultat, ce qui est dj fait en partie. Ca, a permettra d'aller mieux.


Dans certaines institutions (Assurance Maladie par exemple), c'est un remplacement pour trois dparts, et c'est un objectif officiel. Mais, c'est vrai, ce ne sont pas des fonctionnaires...

----------


## pyrrhon_

> Sur ses capacits, ou mme sa volont  mettre certaines de ses promesses en application, je suis pessimiste.


De toutes faons, son programme ne tient pas la route, a t maintes fois dmontr (un article parmi d'autres). Il n'a pas t lu grce  son programme, mais grce  son gnie stratgique. Il a suivi la "mthode Berlusconi",  savoir faire un programme et des dclarations en fonction de l'opinion (cf. cet excellent reportage). _Soit dit en passant, c'est,  peu de choses prs, la dfinition de la dmagogie._

D'aprs ce que j'ai lu, les vecteurs de sa victoire sont:
-> la russite dans le ralliement des lecteurs d'extrme droite, grce notamment  des dclarations sur l'identit nationale, les multi-rcidivistes ( ce propos, les lois dont il parle existent dj, mais le matraquage fonctionne), etc.
-> un travail de fond sur la "valeur-travail" - et le dni des acquis sociaux - qui sduit une bonne partie de l'lectorat, dont beaucoup de dus de mai 68 (et dont certains qui y ont particip. D'ailleurs, sur son positionnement sur mai 68, il a t trs fort: ceux qui considrent mai 68 de faon positive n'auraient jamais vot pour lui, il n'avait donc rien  perdre en tapant dessus).
-> sa main-mise sur les mdias. Ce point est matire  polmique, mais trs frquemment cite.

Bref, que de la stratgie...

----------


## Mamilie

> Bref, que de la stratgie...


Peut tre mais nous sommes dans un pays o le prsident bien qu'lu par les franais a surtout un rle de commercial.
On parle de campagne prsidentiel comme on parle de campagne de pub. Quelqu'un qui ne sait pas se vendre, ne peut pas devenir prsident.




> De toutes faons, son programme ne tient pas la route, a t maintes fois dmontr (un article parmi d'autres).


Je ne pense pas que celui de Mme Royale ait t vraiment mieux. Il me semble d'ailleurs avoir lu pas mal d'article expliquant la dangerosit conomique de quelques unes de ses mesures et la nullit sociale de quelques autres. Tout dpend du journaliste qui crit l'article. Aucun d'entre eux n'est vraiment objectif.

----------


## souviron34

> ...
> Maintenant, s'il prfre remettre la France au travail en prenant des vacances, en plus de dcrdibiliser son discours, il donne une certaine substance au mot ploutocratie, ce qui a tout lieu de m'tonner tant donn le discours pro-travailleurs, pro-ouvriers qu'il tenait il y a quelques temps. 
> ...


Mais qu'est-ce que c'est que ces ractions ????

Vous tes (et toi en particulier, si j'en crois le thread sur le forum emplois) les premiers  ne pas vouloir faire plus de 35h.

Et les 2 candidats (et leur staff d'ailleurs) ont eu des semaines et des mois de nettement plus que les 120 heures lgales, non ??? plus le stress.... Tu ne crois pas que c'est mrit, quelques jours de repos ?? 

J'aimerais t'y voir,  donner des meetings tous les soirs, prendre le train ou l'avion 3 fois par jours, des interviews 10 fois par jours, 5 mois d'affile , dimanche et jours fris compris...

De plus, comme le dit zooro, il n'est pas encore en fonction....

Et, je ne sais pas si tu remarques, mais les horaires d'un chef d'tat ou d'un minsitre n'ont absolument rien d'enviable... En tout cas moi je les envie pas.... Et mme quand c'est pour partir en Chine, au Liban, aux US, n'importe o... Non seulement tu te tapes le dclage horaire, 10h d'avion, etc.. mais il faut que tu sois souriant pour les rceptions, en forme pour pas faire de gaffes dans les discours, rveill pour aller bouffer dans un repas garagntueque alors que tu n'as qu'une envie, c'est dormir, etc... Et ici, revenir de vacances en 2h parce que il y a une canicule, un effondrement d'une mine, une inondation.... O non je les envie pas....

----------


## Vld44

Euh d'ailleurs l'article pour moi il n'a aucune valeur sur 2 points.

1) Quand il dit qu'aucun argument conomique ne fonde le fait qu'on doive augmenter le temps de travail franais pour affronter la concurrence des pays mergeants, il ne dit pas pourquoi (pourtant, c'est assez fort comme proposition)

2) quand il dit que comparer le pib par habitant franais et amricain est une erreur, parceque l'un ne travaille pas autant que l'autre, c'est vrai si on cherche  comparer la productivit, mais ce qui est important dans la croissance c'est l'intgrale de cette productivit marginale  savoir le pib EN l'ETAT, produit par tel habitant.

Un franais bosse moins qu'un amricain, a ne veut pas dire qu'il bosse moins bien, on est d'accord ... Mais le problme de la France c'est la croissance, pas sa qualit de travail.

Donc trouve nous autre chose  ::):

----------


## Erwy

> Ca ne peut se faire que dans certaines administrations o c'est possible et en augmentant les primes de rsultat, ce qui est dj fait en partie.


 ::mouarf2::  

La fameuse prime au de rsultat  ::mouarf::  

Alors comme dans mon administration on n'a de bons resultats je vais gagner 80 euros de plus *pour cette anne* , par contre , comme dans le mme temps ils ont modifi le systme de rgle d'avancement au mrite, qui n'tait dj pas hyper favorable  ceux qui n'tait pas cadre Sup, il y a moins de "prime" a distribuer . Malgr mes trs bonnes notations et appciations je suis donc pas prt d'en voir (de toute faon le nouveau systme va faire qu'on ne pourra en obtenir exceptionnellement qu'une anne sur deux , hors anne d'echelon forfaitaire bien sr  ::roll::   )
J'adore la faon de redistribuer et de rcompenser le mrite , j'attends avec impatience la nouvelle mouture qui va nous "motiver"  ::roll::   .

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

Oui, Rod a raison de changer de pays si il n'aime plus le sien. C'est ca la democratie !

Oui, les types qui cassent les vitrines et brulent les caisses sont des racailles [/ʁa.kaj/] !!! Allez demander au type qui vois sa voiture bruler ce qu'il en pense... Ca, c'est pas la democratie !

Oui, Le peuple  le droit de manifester autant qu'il veux son dsaccord. C'est ca la democratie !

Oui, Mr Sarkozy  bien raison de se faire plaisir (et tant bien mme le bateau lui appartiendrai, tant qu'il soit un bon prsident... La jalousie c'est un signe de faiblesse) ! C'est ca la democratie !

 -- EDIT --

Je decerne la palme du posteur le plus objectif  Erwy, si tous le monde pouvais tre comme lui (mme moi), le debat serai bien plus interressant !

----------


## Mamilie

> Mais qu'est-ce que c'est que ces ractions ????
> 
> Vous tes (et toi en particulier, si j'en crois le thread sur le forum emplois) les premiers  ne pas vouloir faire plus de 35h.
> 
> Et les 2 candidats (et leur staff d'ailleurs) ont eu des semaines et des mois de nettement plus que les 120 heures lgales, non ??? plus le stress.... Tu ne crois pas que c'est mrit, quelques jours de repos ?? 
> 
> J'aimerais t'y voir,  donner des meetings tous les soirs, prendre le train ou l'avion 3 fois par jours, des interviews 10 fois par jours, 5 mois d'affile , dimanche et jours fris compris...
> 
> De plus, comme le dit zooro, il n'est pas encore en fonction....
> ...


Oui bon il y a aussi pas mal d'avantage  tre prsident de la Rpublique, notamment la rente  vie. Mais dans le fond il les a bien mrit ses 3 jours de repos. C'est juste sa faon de faire qui est un peu maladroite.
Il a pens qu'il serait peut tre plus tranquille au milieu de la mer quoiqu'il ait un peu oubli la puissance des tlobjectifs disponibles en ce moment. Il rentre demain...

----------


## Vld44

@ erwy : rassure toi, tout le priv aussi.

----------


## souviron34

oauis peut-tre, mais en attendant comment se fait-il (je veux bien, c'est une administration locale, mais je suis absolument certain que a se passe ailleurs), que dans par exemple la ville de Montpellier, *il y a des primes pour les agents qui font leurs horaires normaux* ???

C'est un comble non ???? Tu es fonctionnaire ou assimil, et on rcompense le fait que tu fais simplement ce qui est dit dans ton contrat de travail ......

Effectivement on est mal barr...

----------


## Erwy

> *il y a des primes pour les agents qui font leurs horaires normaux* ???


Les primes sont une manire d'augmenter le salaire de base pour certaines fonctions , *ce ne sont pas des primes de mrites*, dans une entreprise priv elles rentreraient dans le salaire normale ou certains avantages.
J'ai sur ma feuille de salaire une prime qui s'appelle *prime de rendement*, a part son intitul elle n'a rien avoir avec le sujet , elle est donn suivant la fonction occup, tous les informaticiens la touchent par exemple.

Ensuite faudra que tu m'explique le rapport obligatoire entre mrite et horaires normaux  ::roll::   si tu veux te faire payer des heures sup dans la fonction publique t'as pas intrt d'tre press ( part ceux ou s'est prvu  l'avance comme l'enseignement)  ::mouarf::

----------


## Erwy

> @ erwy : rassure toi, tout le priv aussi.


M'ouais enfin la premire fois j'tais partisan de ces rformes, ainsi que d'une rorganisation des services (on promettait notamment de meilleurs outils/service informatiques pour compenser la diminution de personnel)
aujourd'hui le resultat c'est:
- un systme encore plus schlros que l'ancien (et je croays pas a possible  l'poque)
- les fameux outils/service je fais partie de ceux qui les dveloppent et ont nous a aussi rduit les moyens (en personnel et en matriel ) 

Alors je ne vais pas sauter au plafond  la prochaine rforme de l'administration, *surtout qu'elle sera mene exactement par les mmes que la premire fois*  ::?:

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

> - et le dni des acquis sociaux -


Les acquis sociaux sont pour certains responsables de ce qui se apsse actuellement en France, le fait qu'on soit  la trane. Faut rester objectif et prendre du recul l-dessus.



> C'est un fait et je ne conteste pas cela, je conteste l'usage du terme comme promesse lectorale. Surtout  destination de ceux qui font partie de ces 4-5%, dont beaucoup y sont depuis un bon bout de temps comme les chmeurs de plus de 50 ans, dont on peut dire qu'il n'a pas beaucoup t question d'eux durant la campagne. Il n'ont peut-tre pas la mme notion du plein-emploi que Nicolas Sarkozy...


Si on arrive  descendre  ce niveau, a sera un chmage structurel, donc il y aura beaucoup moins de chmeurs de longue dure et ce ne sera plus limit aux jeunes ou aux seniors. Maintenant, faut voir la stratgie qu'il va employer pour y arriver, en esprant qu'elle sera bonne.



> J'adore la faon de redistribuer et de rcompenser le mrite , j'attends avec impatience la nouvelle mouture qui va nous "motiver"


En partie, j'ai dit  :;): 
J'espre fortement que les primes de rsultat et l'avancement seront plus favorables  ceux qui sont bien nots, mais j'imagine qu'il y a aussi une certaine inertie due aux syndicats  combattre - et n'oublions pas que la politique de Sarko n'est pas celle de Chirac -> Chirac a recul ds que a le mettait en doute, mme si c'tait un risque pour le pays  moyen terme -

----------


## Erwy

> J'espre fortement que les primes de rsultat et l'avancement seront plus favorables  ceux qui sont bien nots, mais j'imagine qu'il y a aussi une certaine inertie due aux syndicats  combattre


Oui certains syndicats sont pour une progression uniquement linaire  ::roll::  

Mais ils n'ont aucuns pouvoirs sur les rgles d'avancement (sur certaines choses , rgles internes notamment, mme s'il est souvent important ailleurs, le pouvoir des syndicats est trs largement surestim) , la on doit tout  notre belle administration et aux consignes donnes d'en haut . Et sur ces reorganisation ils n'ont quasiment recul sur rien dans mon administration .
Je ne vois vraiment pas en quoi les mme promesses conduites par les mmes personnes vont donner des rsultats diffrents  ::roll::

----------


## GrandFather

> Les primes sont une manire d'augmenter le salaire de base pour certaines fonctions , ce ne sont pas des primes de mrites, dans une entreprise priv elles rentreraient dans le salaire normale ou certains avantages.


+1. Dans l'Assurance Maladie, contexte que je connais bien, les primes existent uniquement pour que les premiers salaires de la grille ne descendent pas en dessous du SMIC, ce qui serait contraire  la loi. Il y a aussi une prime d'intressement dont le calcul est tellement compliqu et les critres d'attribution si gnraux que le facteur de motivation qu'elle est cense apporter est quasiment nul.

Accessoirement, les primes ne sont pas comptabilises dans les cotisations retraite.



> Je ne vois vraiment pas en quoi les mme promesses conduites par les mmes personnes vont donner des rsultats diffrents


Les principales propositions de Sarkozy, non remplacement d'un fonctionnaire sur deux (objectif dpass dans certaines institutions comme je l'ai dit), et le versement de prime d'intressement ou de rendement, sont dj en vigueur dans beaucoup d'institutions. Il ne s'est donc pas vraiment foul pour trouver des ides pour moderniser l'tat, il ne fait que marcher dans les pas de ses prdecesseurs...

----------


## souviron34

> Les primes sont une manire d'augmenter le salaire de base pour certaines fonctions , *ce ne sont pas des primes de mrites*, dans une entreprise priv elles rentreraient dans le salaire normale ou certains avantages.
> J'ai sur ma feuille de salaire une prime qui s'appelle *prime de rendement*, a part son intitul elle n'a rien avoir avec le sujet , elle est donn suivant la fonction occup, tous les informaticiens la touchent par exemple.
> 
> Ensuite faudra que tu m'explique le rapport obligatoire entre mrite et horaires normaux   si tu veux te faire payer des heures sup dans la fonction publique t'as pas intrt d'tre press ( part ceux ou s'est prvu  l'avance comme l'enseignement)


Je ne parle pas de a.. Je parle de primes dites "d'assiduit" pour des personnels respectant leurs horaires par rapport  ceux s'absentant . Voici quelques exemples :

http://mailhost.ville-chateauroux.fr...yes-municipaux

ou

http://www.senat.fr/seances/s200603/...060314005.html

----------


## Erwy

> Je ne parle pas de a.. Je parle de primes dites "d'assiduit" pour des personnels respectant leurs horaires par rapport  ceux s'absentant .


On n'est pas devin la prochaine fois tu precisera  ::roll::   parce que:



> oauis peut-tre, mais en attendant comment se fait-il (je veux bien, *c'est une administration locale, mais je suis absolument certain que a se passe ailleurs*), que dans par exemple la ville de Montpellier[...]


Justement a ne concerne que les localit, comme le dit d'ailleurs ton extrait du snat , ce qui est assez logique sur un projet de loi sur la fonction territoriale




> ce propos, j'ai t stupfait d'apprendre que l'un de nos anciens collgues, plutt de gauche et maire d'une importante ville de l'le-de-France, avait instaur un systme de  primes d'assiduit  afin de rduire autant que faire se peut l'absentisme dans sa collectivit. S'il l'a fait, c'est tout simplement parce qu'il n'avait pas la possibilit de sanctionner financirement les absences rptes et injustifies. Cela n'est pas normal, et j'irais presque jusqu' dire que c'est le monde  l'envers !






> C'est un comble non ???? Tu es fonctionnaire ou assimil, et on rcompense le fait que tu fais simplement ce qui est dit dans ton contrat de travail ......


Comme d'habitude tu gnralise sans arguments  ::roll::   Cela ne porte  que sur des agents municipaux et tu etends ton argumentations  tout et n'importe quoi.
Non, cela n'existe pas dans la fonction publique d'tat et assimil .

Les agents municpaux c'est gnralement fonction territoriale ou contrat de droit priv

----------


## souviron34

Dsol mais c'est toi qui gnralise. Je ne faisais que citer un contre-exemple  ce que tu disais :




> La fameuse prime au de rsultat  
> 
> Alors comme dans mon administration on n'a de bons resultats je vais gagner 80 euros de plus *pour cette anne* , par contre , comme dans le mme temps ils ont modifi le systme de rgle d'avancement au mrite, qui n'tait dj pas hyper favorable  ceux qui n'tait pas cadre Sup, il y a moins de "prime" a distribuer . Malgr mes trs bonnes notations et appciations je suis donc pas prt d'en voir (de toute faon le nouveau systme va faire qu'on ne pourra en obtenir exceptionnellement qu'une anne sur deux , hors anne d'echelon forfaitaire bien sr   )
> J'adore la faon de redistribuer et de rcompenser le mrite , j'attends avec impatience la nouvelle mouture qui va nous "motiver"   .


Je disais juste que oui il y a des injustices, mais il y a aussi des tire-au-flancs, et du coup des contre-mesures  la limite de la lgalit..

Quant aux primes, je peux te citer un exemple que J'AI vcu :

venant d'tre post-doc, puis embauch dans une grosse bote franaise puisque le CNRS n'avait pas de poste  m'offrir, je tombe sur mon ancienne directrice de stage de DEA qui me dit "tu veux pas mon poste ? je m'en vais". Je dis oui pas de problmes. Je postule, je passe les entrevues, etc. etc..
[N.B. : dans un organisme entre le CNRS et le Ministre].

Ils me prviennent que c'est moins bien pay que mon boulot actuel. J'arrive  l'entrevue avec le Directeur Gnral, qui me demande mon salaire pour vrifier ma "reconsitution de carrire". Et l, ben j'arrive avec mes feuilles de salaire, quoi... Et le gars me dit : "c'est tout ?" ...  :8O:   :8O:   je luis rponds : "ben oui, quoi, c'est 12*fois mon salaire mensuel"... Et l il me dit : "pas de primes ?" je rponds "ben non, c'est le priv, je signe pour tant, je gagne tant". Et lui me rponds "ahhhhhhh.. Parce que chez nous c'est 6 mois de primes....". 

Ce qui fait qu'en fait, moi je prsentais un salaire de 180 kF, ils me proposaient 130 kF, mais dans les faits c'tait 230 kF, 100 kf non imposables..

Et l finalement j'ai pas eu le boulot, pas  cause de a du tout, puisque j'avais pass tous les chelons, mais  cause du "copinage" (et c'tait sous Miterrand, sous un gouvernement de gauche, ou Le Directeur, mon ancienne directrice de stage, mon proprio  l'poque etc.. taient tous PS..). Donc le copinage et les faveurs existent partout...

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

Une des raisons pour lesquels je n'aime pas le CNRS...

Mais bon, les primes, c'est pas ce qui est courant dans la recherche standard, donc c'est bien 1400 net par mois pour un matre de conf dbutant.

----------


## Erwy

> Dsol mais c'est toi qui gnralise. Je ne faisais que citer un contre-exemple  ce que tu disais :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Je disais juste que oui il y a des injustices, mais il y a aussi des tire-au-flancs, et du coup des contre-mesures  la limite de la lgalit..


T'a raison de citer tout mon post vu que je ne vois toujours pas la partie  que tu arrives d'aprs-toi  contredire  ::roll::   Je parle reforme de la fonction publique et tu nous causes de la gestion de quelques localits, toujours aussi fort dans les exemples  ::king:: 



> Ce qui fait qu'en fait, moi je prsentais un salaire de 180 kF, ils me proposaient 130 kF, mais dans les faits c'tait 230 kF, 100 kf non imposables..


Et puis on voit que t'es tjrs aussi balaise dans tes connaissances et tes gnralisation. Les primes de la fonction publique  *sont (en dehors de rares exceptions) imposables* (c'est exactement les mme proportions prime/salaire pour mes revenus) mais n'entrent pas dans le calcul de la retraite. Il n'y a pas  dire tu connais ton sujet  ::roll::

----------


## Erwy

> Primes non imposables ? Comment accepter de payer des impts si l'argent public ne fait pas l'objet d'une utilisation rigoureuse et ouvertement dclare ? Autant rester dans son coin


Pour l'indignation sur ce point tu repasseras, comme dj dit dans mon post precedent, encore une "imprcision" mais peut tre aprs tout que la gestion des primes  changer depuis mais que dans son argumentation il a "oubli"de le signaler. C'est pas comme si c'etait une habitude....  ::roll::

----------


## souviron34

> Et puis on voit que t'es tjrs aussi balaise dans tes connaissances et tes gnralisation. Les primes de la fonction publique  *sont (en dehors de rares exceptions) imposables* (c'est exactement les mme proportions prime/salaire pour mes revenus) mais n'entrent pas dans le calcul de la retraite. Il n'y a pas  dire tu connais ton sujet


Arrte un peu.. J'tais nulle part agressif et depuis midi t'arrtes pas de l'tre  mon gard.. Pour un modrateur...

Et je sais de quoi je parle, et a l'tait, pas imposable (c'tait au dessus du CNRS) (comme a l'est pour les fonctionnaires europens (Note : eh oui j'ai aussi pass des entrevues pour a..)..

Donc TOI arrtes de contredire sur des choses que tu ne connais pas.

----------


## souviron34

> Pour l'indignation sur ce point tu repasseras, comme dj dit dans mon post precedent, encore une "imprcision" mais peut tre aprs tout que la gestion des primes  changer depuis mais que dans son argumentation il a "oubli"de le signaler. C'est pas comme si c'etait une habitude....


et comment veux-tu que je sois au courant si a a chang ? Quand on m'a dit "ya pas de poste disponible avant 6 ans", je suis parti vers le priv...

Ce que je sais c'est que c'tait comme a  la Direction de l'INSU en 1988/1989.

----------


## lapanne

> et comment veux-tu que je sois au courant si a a chang ? Quand on m'a dit "ya pas de poste disponible avant 6 ans", je suis parti vers le priv...
> 
> Ce que je sais c'est que c'tait comme a  la Direction de l'INSU en 1988/1989.


Ah u quand mme, a a le temps de changer en 19 ans  ::aie::

----------


## Erwy

> Ah u quand mme, a a le temps de changer en 19 ans


Ouais on va dire a  ::mouarf:: 




> Et je sais de quoi je parle, et a l'tait, pas imposable (c'tait au dessus du CNRS) (comme a l'est pour les fonctionnaires europens (Note : eh oui j'ai aussi pass des entrevues pour a..)..


Je m'en voudrais d'arr^ter une si belle argumentation, donc les primes du fonctionnaire franais en gros c'est comme celle du fonctionnaire europen quoi  ::mouarf::

----------


## GrandFather

Primes non imposables ? O a !?  ::lol::  C'est non seulement imposable, mais galement soumis  CSG et RDS.

Les fantasmes sur les traitements pharamineux des fonctionnaires, les RMIstes et les chmeurs dclars nantis et favoriss au dtriment des travailleurs qu'on pressurise, etc... Tout cela fait partie d'une des plus belles entreprises de dsinformation destines  dtourner l'attention de l'opinion publique de l'incurie de nos politiques (de gauche comme de droite). En russissant  monter le public contre le priv, les chmeurs contre les salaris, le principe premier du machiavelisme a t mis en application avec brio : "Diviser pour mieux rgner"...

----------


## ben_harper

Surtout quand on voit combien sont pays les gens qui s'en plaignent ( pays  trainer sur des forums internets...  ::aie::   )

----------


## souviron34

> Surtout quand on voit combien sont pays les gens qui s'en plaignent ( pays  trainer sur des forums internets...   )


si c'est moi que tu vises par a, c'est rat.. a fait 3 ans 1/2 que je ne suis plus pay du tout.. Et pas de RMI car je reviens de l'tranger. Alors ...
Heureusement que ma copine gagne le SMIC..

Et si je trane ici, c'est pour pas perdre la main.. Car si vous regardez les annonces, il n'y en a que pour les jeunes... Et je cherche sur le net en mme temps.

Et j'ai encore 17 ans avant la retraite..

Alors M.R.E !!

----------


## ben_harper

Ouh l faut se calmer l  ::mrgreen::  

Dj je ne t'ai pas cit, alors je vois pas pourquoi tu te sens vis, surtout que je n'ai pas rpondu derrire un de tes posts.
Et je ne vise personne en particulier, mais ca me fait toujours rire quand je constate que ce sont souvent les mmes personnes qui sont "colles"  un forum qui ont un salaire de cadre et qui traitent les autres de profiteurs.

Il y a surement des choses plus productives  faire dans sa vie que de juger celle des autres sur un forum  l'ambiance de bistrot du coin  ::mouarf:: 

Et merci de rester poli  ::D:

----------


## Janitrix

ben_harper, je pense que c'est toi qui devrait te calmer, et cesser tes accusations bases sur des prjugs.

Tu n'as peut tre pas remarqu, mais developpez.com est un forum trs aim des professionnels, par son contenu de qualit et ses intervenants patients et convivial. Depuis quand le fait de poster sur un forum fait du plus travailleur des travailleurs un feignant ?

C'est la Taverne, certes, peut tre pas le sous forum le plus professionnel, mais je pense que juger des gens parce qu'ils postent sur un forum c'est aller trop loin.

Je pense qu'il est temps de fermer cette discussion qui a perdu le peu d'intret qu'elle avait, et qui en train de partir en sucette. Je m'en remet aux modrateurs qui seront prendre la bonne dcision.

Merci et bonne journe, je continuerai  poster sur ce forum, mme si je ne suis pas un professionnel, un travailleur ou quoi que ce soit, en mme temps, j'ai tellement de temps  perdre, je suis un feignant !

----------


## Mat.M

> Et les 2 candidats (et leur staff d'ailleurs) ont eu des semaines et des mois de nettement plus que les 120 heures lgales, non ??? plus le stress.... Tu ne crois pas que c'est mrit, quelques jours de repos ?? 
> 
> ...


Absolument mme si Sarko se prlasse sur un Yacht je n'aimerais pas tre  sa place.
C'est une vie de fou  courir partout  ::oops::

----------


## _solo

> Tu dlires compltement medinoc.
> On ne peut pas inculper quelqu'un qui a tlcharg le roi soleil il y a deux ans, par un terme pnal qui s'appelle la prescription.
> De plus le pays ne va pas se mtamorphoser: un poste change, mais les institutions restent, notamment la CNIL. A notre niveau rien ne va changer.


hmmmmmm!! moi je connait quelqu'un qui a eue un mois de prison avec sursis pour avoir acheter un DIVX , en plus il avait le malheur de travailler dans l'informatique embarquer ( java card ) , eh!ben  toute ses carte a puce transformer en yescard  :8O:  du moins au yeux du juge et le procureur de la republique , faudras un jour les eduquer ceux-la!!!



> "Diviser pour mieux rgner"


 :8-):  comme je l'ai dit sur un autre forum ils ont du appliquer sun tzu et machiavel a outrance...(bizarre il n'y a pas eue un truc comme quoi* ensemble tout deviens possible*  ::mrgreen::   )

la seul chose que tout le monde devrais souhaiter c'est que il n'y ait pas de division entre les francais et que le pays ira mieux , et ce thread est la preuve que c'est pas possible , du moins pour l'instant ....

----------


## Mat.M

> hmmmmmm!! moi je connait quelqu'un qui a eue un mois de prison avec sursis pour avoir acheter un DIVX , en plus il avait le malheur de travailler dans l'informatique embarquer ( java card ) , eh!ben  toute c'est carte a puce transformer en yescard  du moins au yeux du juge et le procureur de la republique , faudras un jour les eduquer ceux-la!!!


je veux bien mais pour moi a peut tre assimil  de l'espionnage industriel.. ::roll::  




> la seul chose que tout le monde devrais souhaiter c'est que il n'y ait pas de division entre les francais et que le pays ira mieux , et ce thread est la preuve que c'est pas possible , du moins pour l'instant ....


C'est un sujet assez long pour tre dbattu...il faudrait un autre personnage comme De Gaulle puisque lui a t fdrateur enfin presque puisqu'il ya eu  mai 1968.
 :;):

----------


## zooro

> hmmmmmm!! moi je connait quelqu'un qui a eue un mois de prison avec sursis pour avoir acheter un DIVX


Et il ne voulait pas dnoncer son dealer pour avoir une rduction de peine ?  ::mouarf::

----------


## ben_harper

> ben_harper, je pense que c'est toi qui devrait te calmer, et cesser tes accusations bases sur des prjugs.
> 
> Tu n'as peut tre pas remarqu, mais developpez.com est un forum trs aim des professionnels, par son contenu de qualit et ses intervenants patients et convivial. Depuis quand le fait de poster sur un forum fait du plus travailleur des travailleurs un feignant ?
> 
> C'est la Taverne, certes, peut tre pas le sous forum le plus professionnel, mais je pense que juger des gens parce qu'ils postent sur un forum c'est aller trop loin.
> 
> Je pense qu'il est temps de fermer cette discussion qui a perdu le peu d'intret qu'elle avait, et qui en train de partir en sucette. Je m'en remet aux modrateurs qui seront prendre la bonne dcision.
> 
> Merci et bonne journe, je continuerai  poster sur ce forum, mme si je ne suis pas un professionnel, un travailleur ou quoi que ce soit, en mme temps, j'ai tellement de temps  perdre, je suis un feignant !


Et moi je crois que tu devrais respirer un bon coup et prendre le temps de relire mon post.

----------


## kromartien

> je veux bien mais pour moi a peut tre assimil  de l'espionnage industriel..


Si la connaissance et l'acquisition de comptence est destine  tre volontairement bride au profit de quelques multinationales, je dis non. L'espionnage industriel, c'est juste un grand mot pour dsigner ceux qui ont russi  faire la mme chose que vous. Tant que a reste dans des limites qui ne concernent pas le commerce et l'usurpation d'identit, je ne vois pas en quoi ce serait rprhensible. Les pilotes vista c'est surtout du racket organis par contre.

----------


## lper

Soyons vigilant...
http://www.tudeblogues.com/2007/05/1...t-aux-francais

----------


## charly

j'aime beaucoup :
Rectificatif : La socit Bollor SA qui a dccroch, en dcembre 2006, un march du ministre de lIntrieur pour la "mise en place de locaux de sret modulaires  lhtel de police de Grenoble" n'a aucun lien avec le groupe de Vincent Bollor.

J'aime pas sarko ,laissons lui le bnfice du doute mais soyons (trs) vigilent.

----------


## _solo

> Si la connaissance et l'acquisition de comptence est destine  tre volontairement bride au profit de quelques multinationales, je dis non. L'espionnage industriel, c'est juste un grand mot pour dsigner ceux qui ont russi  faire la mme chose que vous.


+1 
Surtout que ses meme entreprises souvent sont a la recherche de ses meme personnes qui ont une certaines maitrise de leur technologie  :8O:  
Comment travailler sur une technologie 'proprietaire' a ce moment la , sachant que dans certains cas , notament en cas de technologie non standardardise sur lequel le fabricant ne communique pas ou tres peu , le seul moyen pour vous de les c'est le Reverse Engineering  , merci la LCEN et la DADVSI



> Et il ne voulait pas dnoncer son dealer pour avoir une rduction de peine ?


lol non apres ca il a fuit vers les etats-unis , il travail pour sikorsky [[fabricant d'helico]] ( chuis pas sure de l'orthographe ).

----------


## souviron34

[MODE=HUMOUR]

t'es pas sr de l'orthographe de grand chose il me semble  ::P:   :;):  

[/MODE=HUMOUR]

----------


## lper

> mais soyons (trs) vigilent.


Je le suis, et c'est bien vigilant... ::yaisse2::

----------


## henderson

> mais soyons (trs) vigilent.


*vigilants* ne serait pas mal non plus... enfin... il me semble !  ::mouarf::

----------


## lper

> *vigilants* ne serait pas mal non plus... enfin... il me semble !


Oups ::oops::  , DVP n 1 de correcteur de grammaire et d'orthographe ! Merci !  :;):

----------


## kromartien

ce propos, la signature correcte serait :

la faiblesse humaine est d'avoir la curiosit de chercher ce qu'on ne voudrait pas savoir.

----------


## Hibou57

> Comme prvu, je prpare mes valises. Je ne supporterai pas d'habiter dans un pays dont plus de la moiti de la population soutient une droite dure, ractionnaire, barbare, nationaliste, atlantiste, litiste, eugniste [...]
> Je souhaite un bon courage  ceux qui vont essayer de rsister. Moi je jette l'ponge, je suis puis.


Salut,

Tu veux partir pour quel pays si ce n'est pas trop indiscret ?

Pour tout dire, moi aussi j'aimerais partir, je ne crois plus en un avenir ici, c'est trop mal parti...
Malheureusement, je suis coinc ici, parce que je n'ai pas les moyens de partir... Mais bon, comme Sarkozy nous ressasse tout le temps son  la france tu l'aime ou tu la quitte , peut-tre qu'il pourra subvensioner le dpart de ceux/celles qui veulent partir ?  ::mrgreen::  

Allez Sarko, s'teu plait... tu me file 5000 pour dbarasser le plancher ?  ::mouarf::

----------


## Vld44

j'aime tellement votre faon de voir les choses que si a continue je vais moi-mme vous payer l'avion.

----------


## ben_harper

Et un an de loyer avec, c'est possible ??  ::lol::

----------


## hegros

Courage Mdinoc plus que 5ans  tenir. ::yaisse2::  

De toute faon Royal n'avait aucune chance de l'emporter puisque contrairement  sarko c'est une femme d'un parti et non d'un pays. Elle appelerait dans son discours tout les franais se serait mieux pour elle que d'appeler "la gauche"  ::roll::

----------


## _solo

<troll>



> [MODE=HUMOUR]
> t'es pas sr de l'orthographe de grand chose il me semble 
> [/MODE=HUMOUR]


tout ca a cause d'une configuration massif de serveur sous windows ( et oui le clic vous fait oublier le clavier  ::lol::   ) , mais en le disant on donne pas de faux espoir  ::koi:: 
</troll>

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

> Courage Mdinoc plus que 5ans  tenir. 
> 
> De toute faon Royal n'avait aucune chance de l'emporter puisque contrairement  sarko c'est une femme d'un parti et non d'un pays. Elle appelerait dans son discours tout les franais se serait mieux pour elle que d'appeler "la gauche"


Ce n'est pas une femme d'un parti, c'est une femme tout court.

----------


## ben_harper

> Ce n'est pas une femme d'un parti, c'est une femme *tout court*.


Non a c'est plutot notre nouveau prsident...

Dsol...  ::dehors::

----------


## pyrrhon_

Houlala, je vais vous dnoncer  ::fou::

----------


## lper

> ce propos, la signature correcte serait :
> 
> la faiblesse humaine est d'avoir la curiosit de chercher ce qu'on ne voudrait pas savoir.


Heu, dsol mais je prfre de loin la version de Molire.... ::?: 
Mais si c'tait une boutade, vu ma dure journe, dsol encore d'avoir pas tout compris... ::aie::

----------


## hegros

> Ce n'est pas une femme d'un parti, c'est une femme tout court.


Si c'est une femme de parti c'est forcment une femme tout court j'en conviens. Point trs important merci de le prciser...

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

> Si c'est une femme de parti c'est forcment une femme tout court j'en conviens. Point trs important merci de le prciser...


Elle ne s'est pas appuye sur le parti, tu as bien suivi la campagne ? Un moment Hollande dit qu'il n'y aura pas d'alliance avec le centre, le lendemain, Royal dit qu'elle pourrait prendre Bayrou comme premier ministre, et je ne parle pas des primaires et de l'laboration du programme !

----------


## hegros

> Elle ne s'est pas appuye sur le parti, tu as bien suivi la campagne ? Un moment Hollande dit qu'il n'y aura pas d'alliance avec le centre, le lendemain, Royal dit qu'elle pourrait prendre Bayrou comme premier ministre, et je ne parle pas des primaires et de l'laboration du programme !


Elle s'est exclusivement appuye sur son parti  l'exclusion des autres franais.

Sa campagne tait nulle, vide, flou(comme d'hab le ps), contradictoire, irraliste tout ce qu'on veut. Donc oui j'ai suivi la campagne et franchement ca a t une perte de temps pour moi.

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

> Elle s'est exclusivement appuye sur son parti  l'exclusion des autres franais.


Tu n'as pas assist  la mme campagne que moi alors ! A ton avis, pourquoi un certain livre est sorti  ce sujet ?

----------


## Hibou57

> Courage Mdinoc plus que 5ans  tenir. 
> 
> De toute faon Royal n'avait aucune chance de l'emporter puisque contrairement  sarko c'est une femme d'un parti et non d'un pays. Elle appelerait dans son discours tout les franais se serait mieux pour elle que d'appeler "la gauche"


C'est assez vrai : elle ne reprsentait malheureusement que 25% des franais, ou plutt 50% des franaises.

Elle aurait t bien inspir de remarquer qu'il n'y a pas que les femmes qui subissent le chomage ou qui subissent la discrimination, ou qui subisse les ingalit de salaire, ou la violence, etc.

Bilan : elle ne reprsentait que la gauche, soit shmatiquement 50% du pays, et en plus elle ne semblait reprsenter que les femmes de gauches, soit shmatiquement 50% de la gauche... bref, 50% de 50% = 25% de la population au mieux.

P.S. (sans jeux de mot), sa proposition de faire chaperonner chaque femme flic m'a beaucoup fait rire... mais je crois que j'aurais mieux fait d'en pleurer  ::(:

----------


## zooro

> <troll>
> tout *c*a *a* cause d'une configuration massi*f* de serveu*r* sous *w*indows ( et oui le clic vous fait oublier le clavier   ) , mais en le disant *on donne pas* de faux espoi*r* 
> </troll>


<troll v2>
Toi, t'es sous Windows aussi, je parie !  ::mouarf::  
</troll>

----------


## hegros

> Tu n'as pas assist  la mme campagne que moi alors ! A ton avis, pourquoi un certain livre est sorti  ce sujet ?


Cela est possible. Nous sommes 44 000 000 de votants et dans cette masse tout le monde ne comprends pas de la mme faon les enjeux que cela entranent.

Un livre sur quoi l'chec de la campagne ?  ::aie::

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

Non, sur le fait que Royal a pass sa campagne  l'extrieur du parti et que son compagnon enrageait.

----------


## bidou

tu as des lectures passionnantes  ::aie::

----------


## hegros

Quelle histoire !

 ::lol::

----------


## Hibou57

> Non, sur le fait que Royal a pass sa campagne  l'extrieur du parti et que son compagnon enrageait.


Tu m'tonne.... je me suis mme demand ce qu'elle fait avec lui. Sur France2, au journal de 20h, le journaliste avait interrog Franois Hollande  ce sujet. Il lui avait demand ce qu'il ressentait de voir sa femme sous les projecteurs et lui derrire dans l'ombre _(ce ne frent pas ses mots exactes, mais je rsume)_. Alors le bon Franois _(Hollande, pas Bayrou... mme si Bayrou est le seul vrai bon Franois.. ou Franais dans cette election)_... bon bref, il a rpondu penaud que a lui faisait zizir pour elle, qu'il n'tait pas du tout jaloux  ::king::  Waaaaaaaa333!!! Le gros menteurs!!!  ::mrgreen::  Tu voyais la peaux de son visage qui devenait toute flasque, et au moment mme de la question, il a eu un tique de gne _(un de ces petit sursaut qui sont difficiles  dcrire)_.

Franchement, question vie conjuguale, aucun(e) de Sgolne Royal ou de Nicolas Sarkozy ne me font envie... Au moins, notre bon Franois _(le bon, Bayrou)_, il aime sa femme, et elle l'aime _(a se voit)_, et tous les deux aiment les cheveaux _(ce qui ne gachent rien au romantisme   )_.

----------


## _solo

</dsl dernier troll >



> <troll v2>
> Toi, t'es sous Windows aussi, je parie !
> </troll>


Non!!! et c'est la tout le probleme , soit je taf sous windows , soit je taf pas , soit je m'exile a l'etranger , mais je parle tres mal l'etranger  ::aie::  
</ca y est troll>

----------


## r0d

<troll>
Et puis il faut bien avouer que l'tranger est une langue trs particulire  ::lol::  
</troll>

----------


## ze veritable farf

Salut, 




> Franchement, question vie conjuguale, aucun(e) de Sgolne Royal ou de Nicolas Sarkozy ne me font envie...


Qu' est-ce que t'en  faire ? Est-ce qu'avoir une vie conjugale et qui plus est qu'elle soit stable est un critre  tes yeux pour tre prsidentiable ? Si c'est le cas (et je dis bien si c'est le cas) il est temps d'assimiler qu'on est en 2007 et que tant que des franais penseront comme a, une "Sgolne Royal" n'aura aucune chance dans ce pays.

----------


## hegros

> Si c'est le cas (et je dis bien si c'est le cas) il est temps d'assimiler qu'on est en 2007 et que tant que des franais penseront comme a, une "Sgolne Royal" n'aura aucune chance dans ce pays.


Ouais enfin c'est pas si dramatique que cela alors.

----------


## zooro

> Ouais enfin c'est pas si dramatique que cela alors.


 ::mouarf::

----------


## souviron34

> Salut, 
> 
> 
> 
> Qu' est-ce que t'en  faire ? Est-ce qu'avoir une vie conjugale et qui plus est qu'elle soit stable est un critre  tes yeux pour tre prsidentiable ? Si c'est le cas (et je dis bien si c'est le cas) il est temps d'assimiler qu'on est en 2007 et que tant que des franais penseront comme a, une "Sgolne Royal" n'aura aucune chance dans ce pays.



je suis d'accord, mais vu que le sport national franais semble d'avoir matresse et/ou amant (voir NS et son couple), bah...  Ils prfrent a  vivre maritalement en ayant des enfants.. Visiblement oui les franais ne sont pas aussi vouls qu'ils voudraient le laisser croire...

----------


## _solo

> Visiblement oui les franais ne sont pas aussi vouls qu'ils voudraient le laisser croire...


c'est pour ca que les magazines comme entrevue , voici , closer and co se font des genoux en or  :8-):  et il serait c** de ne pas en profiter un max .

----------


## kromartien

> c'est pour ca que les magazines comme entrevue , voici , closer and co se font des genoux en or  et il serait c** de ne pas en profiter un max .


J'me souviens d'un prof de franais qui m'avait fait me _marrer_ en lisant closer  voix haute (ddicace)  ::mouarf::  c'tait pas triste c'est sr.

----------


## bidou

> c'est pour ca que les magazines comme entrevue , voici , closer and co se font des genoux en or  et il serait c** de ne pas en profiter un max .


il faut dire que c'est bien sympathique de connaitre en avance le nom de la prochaine pouse du rocker suisse  ::aie::

----------


## fred777888999

> il faut dire que c'est bien sympathique de connaitre en avance le nom de la prochaine pouse du rocker suisse


Suisse ? Belge ? Non, francais bientt grace au bouclier fiscal alors qu'il n'a jamais demand a quitter la France pour de basses raisons matrialistes (le pauvre, son unique neurone est tellement surcharg de travail qu'il finit par s'embrouiller).

----------


## _solo

> Suisse ? Belge ? Non, francais bientt grace au bouclier fiscal alors qu'il n'a jamais demand a quitter la France pour de basses raisons matrialistes (le pauvre, son unique neurone est tellement surcharg de travail qu'il finit par s'embrouiller).


Le pire c'est que son vrai public , enfin seul public de fan se trouve en france  :8O: .

Serait-ce du mepris vis-a-vis des gens qui l'enrichisse , parce que c'est ca hein , si pas fan pas de vacance en yatch ou autres...

----------


## souviron34

> Le pire c'est que son vrai public , enfin seul public de fan se trouve en france .
> 
> Serait-ce du mepris vis-a-vis des gens qui l'enrichisse , parce que c'est ca hein , si pas fan pas de vacance en yatch ou autres...



bon on va pas recommencer !! ya dj eu une discussion l-dessus....

Et en plus, b heureusement qu'il en a pay pendant 30 ans, des impts chez nous, parce que qu'est-ce que a nous a rapport !!!! (5  10 millions par an qu'on n'a pas eu NOUS  payer, quand mme).. 

On peut bien en laisser un peu aux autres, non ?

----------


## zooro

> bon on va pas recommencer !! ya dj eu une discussion l-dessus....


+1
Parfois, en lisant les posts, j'ai l'impression de discuter avec quelqu'un qui a la maladie d'Alzheimer  ::mouarf::

----------


## bidou

> +1
> Parfois, en lisant les posts, j'ai l'impression de discuter avec quelqu'un qui a la maladie d'Alzheimer


arrte de te relire  ::aie::   ::aie::   ::dehors::

----------


## zooro

> arrte de te relire


Bonne ide  ::mrgreen::

----------


## EMC51

> <troll v2>
> Toi, t'es sous Windows aussi, je parie !  
> </troll>


C'est le and truc des gauchstes : on est jamaipour le premier, premier c'est pas bien : inux c'est mieux que Windows, Poulidor c'est mieux que Anquetil, le priv c'est caca des mchants..

Avec a depuis 81 on a recul  tous les points de vue en terme d'conomie !!!

Alors qu'on a tout pour russir, quel gachi !

----------


## bidou

En Franais aussi on a recul visiblement  ::roll::

----------


## yiannis

> Avec a depuis 81 on a recul  tous les points de vue en terme d'conomie !!!


par contre toi tu as avance en terme d'economie de lettres  ::mouarf::  

Ceci va etre ma seule et unique intervention.
Je ne vais pas vous parler du choix des francais pour l'election vu que je n'en ai pas le droit. Je ne m'en donne pas le droit car je ne vote pas et ne voterai jamais tant que j'aurai l'impression de voter pour le moins pire et non pas pour un candidat avec qui j'aurai des idees communes. En plus la vous aviez un super choix a faire entre un "Berlusconi" et une "Incapable"... ::roll::  

Je viens juste vous parler des exclus, de ceux qui vivent dans la rue ou sous le seuil de pauvrete. En france, il y en a un nombre beaucoup important que l'on ne croit quand on est assit au chaud dans son petit appartement douillet devant sa tele. Il est tellement facile de se retrouver dans cet etat suite a un licenciement couple a un surendettement. Tres vite c'est la degringolade et la, les amis vous n'en avez plus beaucoup et du coup, vous vous retrouvez tres vite exclu. D'un seul coup vous prenez conscience des limites du regime social de la france et en meme temps vous etes heureux de trouver un petit pecule qui vous permet de survivre.
Pour moi, la politique devrait etre base la dessus: le regime social qui permettrai a tous un chacun de bien vivre dans son pays. Que l'on soit exclus ou nantis.
definition de la politique : "La politique est lorganisation mthodique,thorique et ventuellement pratique des actions dun gouvernement au pouvoir sur des bases conceptuelles dfinies et finalises en vue de maintenir *lquilibre social* ncessaire au dveloppement optimal et  la cohrence dun ensemble territorial et *de sa population*"
Ceci est une definition utopiste car chaque candidat fera passer le plan social au dernier plan. Ils veulent tous avoir un pays fort et pour avoir un pays fort, il faut qu'il soit riche et ce, au detriment des exclus (la loi des 80/20...20% de personnes detiennent 80% des richesses). Que ce soit un sarko ou une sego, ils doivent se compromettre avec ces 20% pour faire de la france un pays de premier plan a l'echelle de la politique mondiale. En attendant, le social, ce n'est pas une priorite.
Alors, il y a des "jaloux" qui vont me dire "oui, mais ils y en a qui profite de ce cote social pour vivre aux depends de la societe"....oui, il y en a. Et alors? Cela est il plus reprehensible que Mr jaipleindefric qui fait des fuites de capitaux pour ne pas payer l'ISF? Que Mme Michu qui va faire sauter sa contredanse pour vice de formes? Que Mr Toto qui va declarer les bequilles de la grand mere pour payer moins d'impots? Tous le monde profite de l'etat et ce, a quelque niveau que ce soit, alors arretez de jeter la pierre. Et puis Il y a bien plus de gens qui voudraient sortir de cette situation que de gens qui en profitent.
je vous rassure, je ne suis ni de droite, ni de gauche, mais avec les gens qui souffrent d'une situation qu'ils ne meritent pas. Alors que faire? La revolution? 
Une revolution, ce n'est qu'un bain de sang ou un mec moins con que les autres arrive a prendre le pouvoir (y a de quoi etre fier  ::roll::  ) 
J'aimerai juste qu'un regime politique (droite ou gauche. Les clivages politiques m'en remuent une sans secouer l'autre) prenne conscience de la precarite de vie de certains de ses citoyens... Je comprends parfaitement que pour ca il nous faut un pays riche et que l'on doit traiter avec des gros industriels, mais il ne faut pas oublier le social..... je sais c'est utopiste  ::roll::  

Voila, desole d'avoir fait si long mais c'etait juste mon coups de gueule....je ne vous embeterais plus

Ps pour r0d: tu cherches a t'expatrier et moi je cherche a rentrer en france  :;): 
On croit que ailleur c'est toujours mieux. Il y a un temps que les moins de vingt ans ne peuvent pas connaitrent ou un un chanteur disait que la misere est plus supportable au soleil. La misere qu'elle sous le soleil n'est pas plus supportable et la, je ne parle pas que de misere pecuniere.
Et puis je me dis que j'ai "survecu" a pas mal de regimes politique, ce n'est pas celui la qui changera grand chose. La france va devenir un pays flique? Ben ecoutes on verra bien. J'ai quelques conneries de jeunesse qui me suivent et un fichier des RG comme "libertaire". Je ne renierai pas ca, mais je ne renierai pas mon pays non plus (meme si je me sens plus citoyen du monde)

----------


## Janitrix

Joli message yiannis, mais comme tu le dis toi mme  plusieurs reprises, c'est utopiste. Pour qu'un gouvernement puisse se permettre de faire du social, il faut qu'il ai l'argent. Hors, je ne pense pas qu'a l'heure actuelle la France puisse se permettre de faire encore plus de social qu'elle n'en fais dj.
C'est normal que les politiques font de l'conomie leur priorit, c'est tout  fait logique, car sans une conomie forte, stable et dynamique, adieu le social. Sinon on se retrouve dans la situation de la France : avec une dette norme sans moyen de la payer, et donc a terme une baisse des moyens social. Tout le contraire de ce qu'on esprait  la base.

La o je ne suis pas d'accord avec les politiques, c'est qu'ils sont extrmes : soit c'est que du social, soit c'est que de l'conomie. Je ne suis pas politicien, mais je crois sincrement que l'on puisse rgler des problmes sociaux importants en rglant des problmes conomique. C'est un peu une balance : une action sur un secteur a des rpercussion sur l'autre.

Et dans tous les cas, je ne crois pas que le fait qu'un Etat qui donne un salaire (parce que pour moi s'en est un) a des gens qui ne travaille pas, donc je parle du RMI, n'est pas un signe de progrs social, loin de l, c'est mme la preuve flagrante de la dcadence social et conomique du pays, car c'est vraiment la dernire des solutions  prendre.

----------


## Vld44

+1 janitrix

----------


## hegros

Le RMI rponds  un problme socio-conomique, l'insertion dans le modle conomique  un cot, il faut bien que quelqu'un le paie.

Un professeur de physique-chimie qui a enseign 20ans puis se retrouve au RMI on ne lui donne plus de ressource pour l'aider  se rinserer ce n'est pas du gachi comme dirait souviron ?

----------


## Janitrix

Je suis d'accord hegros, mais le problme c'est que c'est trop facile comme solution : on vous donne tant d'argent par mois, en contrepartie vous fermez vos gueules. Finalement, l'Etat y perd puisqu'il paye quelqu'un qui ne produit rien, et celui qui a le RMI y perd, car entre nous, c'est trs hypocrite de dire que le RMI permet l'insertion d'une personne dans la socit, c'est plutt un moyen de l'en loigner, de le distinguer du reste des gens. Qui n'a jamais pens en entendant quelqu'un dire qu'il a le RMI : "encore un qui ne fout rien de rien" ?

Franchement, je trouve a d'une grande hypocrisie, du dbut jusqu' la fin.

Si l'Etat voulait vraiment aider les gens sans emploi, il devrait faire du suivit sur le long terme, pas juste dire : prenez ce RMI, et c'est bon cassez vous.
Une personne sans emploi est plus vulnrable qu'une autre, et c'est  l'Etat de s'en occuper, car comme il est dit dans Matrix 1 : si un employ  un problme, l'entreprise  un problme.

----------


## hegros

> Je suis d'accord hegros, mais le problme c'est que c'est trop facile comme solution : on vous donne tant d'argent par mois, en contrepartie vous fermez vos gueules.


Du tout le RMI est le revenu minimum d'insertion c'est  dire qu'en dessous de ce revenu il n'est pas possible de s'insrer dans le monde du travail, qui  un cot de plus en plus lev, c'est donc du ct des services sociaux qu'ils faut  se tourner.




> Finalement, l'Etat y perd puisqu'il paye quelqu'un qui ne produit rien, et celui qui a le RMI y perd, car entre nous, c'est trs hypocrite de dire que le RMI permet l'insertion d'une personne dans la socit, c'est plutt un moyen de l'en loigner, de le distinguer du reste des gens. Qui n'a jamais pens en entendant quelqu'un dire qu'il a le RMI : "encore un qui ne fout rien de rien" ?


Tu peux voir a comme un investissement de l'Etat franais pour les franais en tout cas je le vois de cette faon l car  un moment donn la personne finira par produire donc..

----------


## henderson

Le RMI est d'avantage un gain qu'une perte pour la socit (dans son ensemble)!
Il ne reprsente qu'une perte pour ceux qui paient l'ISF.
Une partie retourne d'ailleurs  l'tat sous forme de TVA. 
Le reste en fait vivre d'autres !

----------


## souviron34

Comme pour beaucoup de choses, l'esprit est bon.. mais la pratique est pernicieuse....

Au Canada, qui avait dmarr l'quivalent du RMI (appel l-bas Bien-Etre Social) depuis plus de 15 ans avant la France, cela fait bien des annes que tout le monde constate que cela a fabriqu des "gnrations BES", comme ici on est en train de fabriquer des "gnrations RMI".

Il est vident qu'il faut un revenu minimal, pour pallier  certaines conditions. Le problme se pose quant  la dure et  la prennit de cette solution, c'est tout.

Donc une opinion " l'emporte-pice" sur le fait soit de le supprimer, soit de le garder inchang, est absurde... Il faut travailler, et tenter de pallier aux dfauts mis en vidence par la pratique...

Et ce n'est pas le remettre en question que de dire qu'il faudra  un certain moment une contrepartie, quitte  le supprimer en cas de mauvais volont vidente... 

[j'ai par exemple travaill dans un hopital, au Qubec, juste  ct du service des urgences. Les 15 premiers jours de chaque mois, impossible d'avoir un taxi. Pourquoi ? parce que les gens bnficiant de minimas sociaux allaient faire leurs courses au supermarch en taxi, faisaient attendre le taxi pendant les courses, puis revenaient chez eux en taxi. Puis, la deuxime quinzaine, ils amenaient leurs parents sous le prtexte de "grabataires", pour les faire garder par l'hopital car ils n'avaient plus de sous. 

Ceci est un exemple rel, rpt pendant les 2 ans o j'ai travaill dans cet hopital. Et une drive non ngligeable du systme, lorsqu'il a t appliqu pendant trs longtemps, sans contreparties]

Je ne dis pas qu'on est en est l,  l'heure actuelle, en France. Mais certaines pratiques s'en approchent (je vis dans un petit village dans le Sud, et depuis 4 ans nous avons vu arriver des RMIstes de la Rgion Parisienne et du Nord, ce qui ne me drange aucunement, mais depuis qu'ils sont l une partie non ngligeable a des 4*4 neuves..... !!!!!! a a me drange....)

----------


## Vld44

En soit un revenu minimum est, thiquement, ncessaire. De ce point de vue l je suis d'accord avec toi Souviron il serait absurde de le remettre en question.

Cela dit le problme est complexe, car son montant doit tre tel qu'il permette  tout citoyen franais de survivre dans la dignit, mais pas suffisant pour pouvoir faire vivre  lui seul un individu ! Car c'est l que les drives apparaissent.

Une solution est d'augmenter le smic et de manire gnrale les attraits d'un retour  l'emploi (prime ...), pour qu'un rmiste soit attir par le monde du travail. Une autre, plus difficile probablement  mettre en oeuvre, serait d'atteindre le plein emploi  ::aie:: 

Aujourd'hui, le rmi n'est pas suffisant pour toutes les personnes vivants dans les grandes villes (plus chres) - et c'est d'ailleurs pareil pour le smic - tout comme le contrle qui est fait aux personnes bnficiaires vis  vis de leurs exactions (travail au noir ...)

----------


## bulbo

> En soit un revenu minimum est, thiquement, ncessaire. De ce point de vue l je suis d'accord avec toi Souviron il serait absurde de le remettre en question.
> 
> Cela dit le problme est complexe, car son montant doit tre tel qu'il permette  tout citoyen franais de survivre dans la dignit, mais pas suffisant pour pouvoir faire vivre  lui seul un individu ! Car c'est l que les drives apparaissent.
> 
> Une solution est d'augmenter le smic et de manire gnrale les attraits d'un retour  l'emploi (prime ...), pour qu'un rmiste soit attir par le monde du travail. Une autre, plus difficile probablement  mettre en oeuvre, serait d'atteindre le plein emploi 
> 
> Aujourd'hui, le rmi n'est pas suffisant pour toutes les personnes vivants dans les grandes villes (plus chres) - et c'est d'ailleurs pareil pour le smic - tout comme le contrle qui est fait aux personnes bnficiaires vis  vis de leurs exactions (travail au noir ...)


Un autre probleme, encore plus scandaleux je trouve, c'est qu'une personne au RMI est prioritaire sur une personne au SMIC, notamment au niveau des logements sociaux.

J'avais vu un reportage (bien avant les elections) ou une famille touchant le SMIC avec 2 enfants vivait dans une caravane en bordure de la ville, au petit matin le papa devait degeler les tuyaux d'eau au chalumeau pour que les enfants puissent se laver.

A cote de ca, le gars expliquait que son frere qui avait libere un appart dans un HLM du coin etait toujours vide avec une porte anti-effraction monte devant et ce depuis 6 mois.

Quand il va pour la enieme fois demande quand ils pourront avoir un logement decent on lui repond qu'il travaille et qu'il ne fait donc pas partie des cas prioritaires.

Par contre quand il montre aux journalistes l'appart de son frere, il croise un nouveau locataire, un jeune genre 25 ans, qui traine dans l'immeuble en pleine apres-midi et qui interrog explique qu'il vit seul dans un appart qu'on vient de lui allouer.

Est-ce que ce gars peut avoir la haine ? Un peu oui

On ne devrait pas pouvoir vivre mieux avec un RMI qu'avec un SMIC! Mais si on cumule toutes les aides et les choses que n'a pas a payer un RMIste, finalement dans une grande ville, le smicard est perdant.
Alors qu'il faille un RMI, surement, mais alors qu'il soit juste pour reprendre un mot cher a S.R.

Et qu'on ne vienne pas me dire: essaye de vivre avec un RMI, je n'ai jamais touche le RMI (quand j'en ai eu besoin j'etais trop jeune) et apres je me suis remue pour trouver du boulot, point final.

Quand je vois une famille de RMIste de longue duree se plaindre (en fumant cigarettes sur cigarettes) qu'avec 4 enfants (dont le plus jeune ne marche pas encore) c'est pas possible de s'en sortir.
Quand j'entend qu'une aide vient dans la semaine pour aider madame a tenir son foyer, quand je vois dans leur salon une tele plus grande que la mienne a l'epoque ou j'ai vu ce reportage (j'avais une 55 cm)...

Et ce reportage n'etait pas fait pour denoncer les abus du systeme mais ces faiblesses, genre cette pauvre famille ne peut pas vivre decemment  :8O:  

Le RMI cree plus d'assistes qu'il ne reinsere de gens a mon humble avis. Quelqu'un sans calif vivra mieux du RMI qu'avec un SMIC et un travail penible.

Bulbo  :;):

----------


## Vld44

ouai l tu mets les pieds dans le plat un peu  ::): 

Nos ides se rejoignent ceci dit.

C'est vrai que de plus en plus une catgorie sociale se "dveloppe", appele le quart monde. Ce sont des gens qui vivent  paris et qui gagnent entre 1 smic et 1,5 smic - corrigez moi sur la borne haute mais je crois que c'est l'ordre de grandeur.

Ces gens l sont exclus de certaines aides du fait qu'ils ont un travail comme tu le dis, et les loyers parisiens ne leur permettent pas d'assumer des projets d'avenir.

Concernant l'attribution des loyers, je suis choqu de la situation que tu dcris mais je pense que l'ide d'origine est pourtant bonne : si on suppose qu'un travail doit permettre de vivre, alors en effet les rmistes sont prioritaires.
Le vrai problme c'est justement que mme ceux avec un travail ne peuvent pas vivre.

Enfin, par rapport aux assists, l'ide de la sanction peut venir  l'esprit, mais bien avant a je pense que la solution pour prvenir de ce problme est la mme que pour TOUS les autres problmes sociaux : l'accompagnement et l'ducation des adultes aux rudiments.

----------


## henderson

Ce n'est pas le RMI qui cre des assists mais l'conomie puisque le chmage reprsente le premier dgr de l'assistanat (mme si on y trouve une excuse via l'assurance chmage), le RMI n'est que l'tape suivante !
La rinsertion via des chantiers _ad hoc_ (comme il en existe un peu partout, mais pas assez  mon got) devrait tre une condition indispendable  dfaut de pouvoir rechercher un emploi (il y a des gens pour qui c'est foutu depuis longtemps  cause de diverses spirales).
Ces chantiers permettent  l'individu de garder une hygine de vie (au sens large du terme) qui est prcisment une des cl de la rinsertion, parmi d'autres comme le march du travail etc. et qui dit hygine de vie dit aussi logement !
Notons aussi que les bnficiaires du RMI ont "droit"  un accompagnement (qui peut se trouver tre trs contraignant, selon les dispositions qui sont mises en place localement dans les mairies).

Il y a quand mme plusieurs strates dans cette population et si on s'autorise  rsumer :
- ceux qui s'en sortiront  terme (court, moyen, long... car chaque cas est une histoire diffrente)
- ceux qui n'en sortiront jamais !
Pour cette dernire catgorie, il y en a qui restent lucides et qui un jour "ptent les plomb" !
Ca peut mme arriver  un informaticien !
Donc si j'ai un conseil  donner, c'est de garder pour soi le jugement que l'on porte sur les autres, en la matire, au cas o un beau jour... !

A noter que pouvoir se dplacer, en milieu rural, est une ncessit !

----------


## souviron34

> A noter que pouvoir se dplacer, en milieu rural, est une ncessit !



Absolument... 

Cependant nul besoin d'un 4*4 flambant neuf ... J

----------


## bulbo

> Donc si j'ai un conseil  donner, c'est de garder pour soi le jugement que l'on porte sur les autres, en la matire, au cas o un beau jour... !


Si un beau jour je me retrouve au RMI et que j'y reste 10 ans, tu peux etre sur que je mettrai mes projets de famille nombreuse au placard, ca ne sert a rien de faire des momes que l'on ne peut pas elever decemment.

De meme je tirerai le budget au maximum histoire de pouvoir assurer un minimum de choses essentielles a ma famille; une grosse tele n'en fait pas partie et de meme des clopes au prix exhorbitant.

Mon jugement n'est pas sur le RMI mais sur l'usage qui en est fait.

Apres mes etudes lorsque j'ai decroche mon premier boulot il ne me restait plus a la banque de quoi tenir un mois de plus et la premiere chose que j'ai demande a mon employeur c'est une avance sur mon salaire pour pouvoir manger.
A l'epoque j'etais trop jeune pour toucher le RMI et je pense que pas mal de jeune venant de milieu defavorises se retrouve dans ce cas, seulement le RMI c'est pas pour eux, faudra attendre qu'il ai l'age voulu ::roll::  

Le RMI peut aider mais a mon avis ce ne doit pas etre sans condition, et rester un minimum, c'est a dire ne jamais fournir plus que ce qu'un SMIC permet d'obtenir.
Comment voulez vous motiver les gens qui ont un SMIC et qui galere plus qu'un RMIste ? En leur disant: tu peux etre fier de toi au moins, tu as un boulot ?
On est en France, la plupart diront pourquoi je me creverais le cul a me lever a  patron minette pour me faire moins que si je restais peinard devant ma tele pendant qu'une aide menagere fait le menage pour moi et torche mes gosses ?

Soyont realiste, aider les plus demunis, ok, mais faut rester dans une limite decente.

Bulbo  :;):

----------


## hegros

> Absolument... 
> 
> Cependant nul besoin d'un 4*4 flambant neuf ... J


En mme temps un 4*4 flambant neuf ca fais plaisir  ::aie::

----------


## souviron34

::mrgreen::  

Sans doute lapsus involontaire, vu le contexte de la discussion  :;):  , mais ce n'est pas :




> ...
>  me lever a  patron minette ...


mais 




> me lever  potron-minet


 :;):   :;):  

http://www.obni.net/dotclear/index.p...6-potron-minet

----------


## souviron34

> En mme temps un 4*4 flambant neuf ca fais plaisir



oui mais une bagnole  45 000 euros et qui demande 70 euros pour le plein quand tu touches le RMI a fait quoi ????

----------


## hegros

> oui mais une bagnole  45 000 euros et qui demande 70 euros pour le plein quand tu touches le RMI a fait quoi ????


Dja avoir une voiture  45000 euros pour un rmistes ca ne doit pas courir les rues peut tre un parachute dor allez savoir!

Ou alors il a gagn aux courses de chevaux ou  la loterie  ::aie::  Qu'est-ce que tu veux dire exactement ? Qu'en tant rmiste on ne peut pas avoir d'ami fortun qui pourrait nous prter de l'argent ou qu'en tant rmiste ce n'est pas normal d'avoir un pantalon qui est bien cousu ?

----------


## ben_harper

> Je ne dis pas qu'on est en est l,  l'heure actuelle, en France. Mais certaines pratiques s'en approchent (je vis dans un petit village dans le Sud, et depuis 4 ans nous avons vu arriver des RMIstes de la Rgion Parisienne et du Nord, ce qui ne me drange aucunement, mais depuis qu'ils sont l une partie non ngligeable a des 4*4 neuves..... !!!!!! a a me drange....)


Ah les fameux rmistes en 4x4 neufs  ::aie::  

 ::roll:: 

Il paraitrait que Ferrari prospecte aussi en France  partir des listings de rmistes....

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

> Dja avoir une voiture  45000 euros pour un rmistes ca ne doit pas courir les rues peut tre un parachute dor allez savoir!


Ca existe malheureusement... Il y a dj eu des affaires comme a.

----------


## pinocchio

> Ca existe malheureusement... Il y a dj eu des affaires comme a.


En l'occurence dans ces cas l, y'a suivi de la situation car c'est plus que souvent li  un trafic quelconque pas au RMI...

----------


## GrandFather

> Il paraitrait que Ferrari prospecte aussi en France  partir des listings de rmistes....


Rigole pas, il est mme question d'un joint-venture entre Saab et Ed l'picier...  ::mouarf::

----------


## ben_harper

> Rigole pas, il est mme question d'un joint-venture entre Saab et *Ed l'picier*...


Le vrai rmiste se fournit chez Fauchon !  ::frenchy::

----------


## henderson

Je trouve insupportable  la limite scandaleux que, nous les riches, soyons obligs de payer si cher pour avoir si peu dans nos assiettes alors que c'est gratuit pour les pauvres !

----------


## hegros

> Je trouve insupportable  la limite scandaleux que, nous les riches, soyons obligs de payer si cher pour avoir si peu dans nos assiettes alors que c'est gratuit pour les pauvres !


C'est parce que tu ne fais pas tes courses  ED ou chez Fauchon  ::aie::

----------


## Cpt Anderson

> Je trouve insupportable  la limite scandaleux que, nous les riches, soyons obligs de payer si cher pour avoir si peu dans nos assiettes alors que c'est gratuit pour les pauvres !


C'est de qui ?  ::yaisse2::

----------


## ben_harper

> C'est de qui ?


Florent Pagny ?  ::aie::

----------


## souviron34

> Ah les fameux rmistes en 4x4 neufs  
> 
> 
> 
> Il paraitrait que Ferrari prospecte aussi en France  partir des listings de rmistes....



vient vers chez moi (30 kms de la mditerrane) et tu verras....

je n'ai pas dit que c'tait gnral.... J'ai dit que depuis 4 ans, ceux qu'on voit arriver par ici, bien 50% ont des 4*4 neufs.. C'est tout..

Note : pourquoi crois-tu que dans notre petit coin de campagne, sans l'ombre d'un "migr" et de "gangs de banlieues", dans une rgion tant majoritairement socialiste et communiste de tradition, LePen fasse 35  50% des voix depuis 2002 ????

----------


## bidou

Pourquoi, le pen veut supprimer les 4x4 ?

----------


## henderson

Sans doute qu' toi tout seul tu seras parvenu  susciter la crainte chez les braves gens du coin !
Parce que, entre nous, quelqu'un qui vient du Canada... c'est franchement louche !

----------


## _solo

> Note : pourquoi crois-tu que dans notre petit coin de campagne, sans l'ombre d'un "migr" et de "gangs de banlieues", dans une rgion tant majoritairement socialiste et communiste de tradition, LePen fasse 35  50% des voix depuis 2002 ????


a une epoque ou j'etait vendeur en informatique ( jod d'ado en 1995 ) j'arrivais a faire croire au gens qu'avoir un cpu puissant leur permettras de naviguer plus vite , donc leur faire croire que la banlieue va venir chez eux en 4x4 ferrari c'est surement plus facile ...

<troll>
nb : accessoirement certains croit qu'en achetant un ordinateur il vont avoir le net ... ca doit etre un probleme au cerveau .
</troll>

----------


## souviron34

> Sans doute qu' toi tout seul tu seras parvenu  susciter la crainte chez les braves gens du coin !
> Parce que, entre nous, quelqu'un qui vient du Canada... c'est franchement louche !


 ::mrgreen::

----------


## souviron34

> a une epoque ou j'etait vendeur en informatique ( jod d'ado en 1995 ) j'arrivais a faire croire au gens qu'avoir un cpu puissant leur permettras de naviguer plus vite , donc leur faire croire que la banlieue va venir chez eux en 4x4 ferrari c'est surement plus facile ...


racontez ce que vous voulez..

Mais tout ce que je dit depuis le dbut, c'est juste que la "saintet" n'existe pas, et que ce n'est pas parce qu'on est pauvre qu'on est saint, ou riche qu'on est un salaud, c'est tout...

Et que donc les opinions tranches comme quoi ce serait un scandale de contrler me hrisse le poil....

Mais bon, chacun a le droit a ses opinions... Je pensais juste que nous pourrions dbattre sans se faire insulter ds qu'on met un avis contraire... C'est vrai que j'aurais d me douter, au vu du titre de dpart...

 ::salut::

----------


## zooro

> Ds qu'il voudra toucher le moindre "avantage acquis" tout le pays sera en grve...


Tout le pays, non. Quelques personnes rsistent  l'envahisseur syndicaliste !  ::mouarf::

----------


## GrandFather

> vient vers chez moi (30 kms de la mditerrane) et tu verras....
> 
> je n'ai pas dit que c'tait gnral.... J'ai dit que depuis 4 ans, ceux qu'on voit arriver par ici, bien 50% ont des 4*4 neufs.. C'est tout..


Des RMIstes en 4x4, 30 km de la mditerrane... Sans doute pas trs loin d'une frontire... Ca sent le trafic ton histoire. En tout cas, je doute que a soit reprsentatif de l'ensemble de la population qui touche ce revenu.  ::roll::  



> Note : pourquoi crois-tu que dans notre petit coin de campagne, sans l'ombre d'un "migr" et de "gangs de banlieues", dans une rgion tant majoritairement socialiste et communiste de tradition, LePen fasse 35  50% des voix depuis 2002 ????


L'extrme-droite a toujours fait de bons scores dans cette rgion, et ce pour des raisons historiques, entre autres le fait qu'elle accueille de nombreux anciens membres de l'OAS.

----------


## ben_harper

> vient vers chez moi (30 kms de la mditerrane) et tu verras....
> 
> je n'ai pas dit que c'tait gnral.... J'ai dit que depuis 4 ans, ceux qu'on voit arriver par ici, bien 50% ont des 4*4 neufs.. C'est tout..


1 rmiste sur 2 en 4x4 neufs, et tu gnralises pas...
C'est crit sur leur front qu'ils sont rmistes, ou bien tu es une sale petite fouine qui se mle un peu trop des affaires des autres ?
Car des rmistes avec belle voitures j'en ai connu un cas, et ils ne crient pas sur les toits qu'ils sont rmistes, bien au contraire. Tu l'apprends une fois qu'ils se sont fait chopps.

Car comme l'ont dit certains, en gnral il y a un petit traffic pas clair derrire, et ces gens touchent le rmi car ce sont tout simplement des escrocs et ils vont chercher l'argent partout o c'est possible, donc les assimiler  de "vrais" rmistes en galre, ca c'est de la gnralisation malodorante.




> Note : pourquoi crois-tu que dans notre petit coin de campagne, sans l'ombre d'un "migr" et de "gangs de banlieues", dans une rgion tant majoritairement socialiste et communiste de tradition, LePen fasse 35  50% des voix depuis 2002 ????


Parce que les gens ne rflchissent plus avant de voter, sont lobotomiss par les mdias. Je suis originaire de la campagne, rgion centre, et dans certains villages c'est pareil, la peur de l'immigr qu'ils n'ont jamais vu, la peur de la voiture qui brle alors que ce n'est jamais arriv, mais comme ils le disent sur TF1, alors c'est vrai , alors on vote lepen.

Raisonnement de lobotomis.

----------


## bulbo

C'est impressionnant comme on peut etre lobotomise des que l'on ne pense pas comme toi  ::aie::  

Le probleme du RMI n'est pas le principe en lui meme a mon avis, aider a la reinsertion des gens en reelle difficulte est quelque chose d'important.

Par contre dans son application actuelle, ya des choses qui me derange.

1 - On touche de l'argent, ce qui attire les fraudeurs forcement, surtout vu l'efficacite des controles. Remplace le RMI par un logement social dans une HLM dediee aux RMIstes, avec une cantine ou des magasins marchant par bons, et soumet tout ceci a la condition de rester dans le logement fourni. A mon avis yen a une paire qui vont se reintegrer a la vitesse de la lumiere.

2 - La reintegration est une bonne chose, mais ca ne prend pas toute une vie, sinon c'est une rente et qu'a t'on fait pour la meriter ? Une limitation dans le temps serait pas mal aussi.

Mais bon je sais bien que n'etant pas de ta (la bonne) sensibilite, mes propos ils puent et tout et tout ..

Bulbo  :;):

----------


## bidou

Je serais assez d'accord avec toi mon bulbo d'amour, seulement il y a une ralit qui semble disparaitre ds qu'on parle de minima sociaux, il manque  l'heure actuelle environ 3 millions d'emplois pour donner du boulot  tout le monde.
On ne saura pas crer autant d'emploi perennes sauf  faire comme les anglais c'est  dire remplacer des chomeurs qui n'arrivent pas  vivre de leurs indemnits par des travailleurs qui n'arriveront pas  vivre de leurs salaires, la mthode anglaise grosso modo. Par ailleurs cela repose sur le merveilleux principe du "produire plus" dont les inconvnients n'chappent plus  grand monde...
Si on limite dans le temps la perception des minimas sociaux, que va t'on faire de ceux qui de toutes faon ne trouveront pas d'emploi ?

----------


## ben_harper

> *C'est impressionnant comme on peut etre lobotomise des que l'on ne pense pas comme toi * 
> 
> Le probleme du RMI n'est pas le principe en lui meme a mon avis, aider a la reinsertion des gens en reelle difficulte est quelque chose d'important.
> 
> Par contre dans son application actuelle, ya des choses qui me derange.
> 
> 1 - On touche de l'argent, ce qui attire les fraudeurs forcement, surtout vu l'efficacite des controles. Remplace le RMI par un logement social dans une HLM dediee aux RMIstes, avec une cantine ou des magasins marchant par bons, et soumet tout ceci a la condition de rester dans le logement fourni. A mon avis yen a une paire qui vont se reintegrer a la vitesse de la lumiere.
> 
> 2 - La reintegration est une bonne chose, mais ca ne prend pas toute une vie, sinon c'est une rente et qu'a t'on fait pour la meriter ? Une limitation dans le temps serait pas mal aussi.
> ...


C'est bon tu as bien troll ou bien tu as des arguments pour me rpondre ?

Parce que tes propositions je suis tout  fait d'accord, mais n'ont rien  voir avec la lobotomie dont je parlais.

----------


## GrandFather

> Si on limite dans le temps la perception des minimas sociaux, que va t'on faire de ceux qui de toutes faon ne trouveront pas d'emploi ?


Toujours selon la mthode anglaise (ainsi que hollandaise et franaise dans une moindre mesure), on les place en invalidit. La rente est  vie mais minime, et ils disparaissent des chiffres du chmage.

----------


## bulbo

> C'est bon tu as bien troll ou bien tu as des arguments pour me rpondre ?
> 
> Parce que tes propositions je suis tout  fait d'accord, mais n'ont rien  voir avec la lobotomie dont je parlais.


Desole mais les abus avec le RMI sont legions et c'est vrai qu'il faut etre lobotimise pour l'ignorer.
Je suis d'accord que ca ne remet pas en cause le principe mais faut pas se leurrer combien de francais ont honte de toucher des aides sociales ? Pas enorme a mon avis, profiter du systeme est une sorte de sport national on dirait. 
En gros avec un systeme comme l'actuel c'est pas pres de changer.

En parlant de lobotomie je ne sais plus sur quelle chaine j'avais vu un reportage sur le RMI ou une minette bobo se payait des chaussures a 150 euros avec son RMI (forcement nourrie, logee et blanchie par papa-maman) et sortait avec les amis.
Devant la controlleuse elle prend un air contrit et affirme qu'elle a honte, qu'elle ne le dit pas a ses amis (qui trouvent tous normal qu'elle sorte et se paye des fringues de marques sans boulot). Elle dit qu'elle va prendre de bonnes resolution et bla bla bla.. 
Il y a des tas d'exemples different mettant en evidences les trop nombreuses defaillance de ce systeme. Mais tu as raison ne changeons rien, on ira loin comme ca.

1 - les trafiquants en tout genre qui habite des pavillons en bamlieu, roulent en mercedes et dont toute la famille touche le RMI

2 - les tanguis qui vivent chez papa-maman et utilise le RMI comme argent de poche

3 - les travailleurs au noir qui utilise le RMI pour arrondir leur fin de mois

Bref tout est rose, on fait du social tu peux dormir tranquille.

Bulbo  ::(:

----------


## Vld44

Bulbo, 

Tout ce que tu dis est peut-tre vrai, mais il faut pondrer. En l'absence de statistiques fiables, il serait tout simplement diffamatoire d'autant mettre en exergue ce problme.

Si on obtient toutefois un chiffre intressant si je puis dire concernant ces abus, alors en effet il faudrait les traiter et on aurait le droit de parler ainsi.

N'oublions pas que mme si 1% des rmistes profitent du systme, je suis assez d'accord pour dire que les 99% restants mritent qu'il reste en place, revu ou corrig au niveau des montants aprs il faut voir mais pas ncessairement au niveau de la rpression. L'argument est simple, il faut que le cot de mise en place des contrles soit infrieur aux abus rstitus.

----------


## bulbo

> Bulbo, 
> 
> Tout ce que tu dis est peut-tre vrai, mais il faut pondrer. En l'absence de statistiques fiables, il serait tout simplement diffamatoire d'autant mettre en exergue ce problme.
> 
> Si on obtient toutefois un chiffre intressant si je puis dire concernant ces abus, alors en effet il faudrait les traiter et on aurait le droit de parler ainsi.
> 
> N'oublions pas que mme si 1% des rmistes profitent du systme, je suis assez d'accord pour dire que les 99% restants mritent qu'il reste en place, revu ou corrig au niveau des montants aprs il faut voir mais pas ncessairement au niveau de la rpression. L'argument est simple, il faut que le cot de mise en place des contrles soit infrieur aux abus rstitus.


Si tu ne files plus d'argent mais des services (logement, transports, bouffe ...) plus besoin ou presque de verifier.
Qui ira toucher un RMI pour vivre dans un logement social, faire ses courses dans un supermarche social, prendre des bus sociaux ? Bah tout simplement ceux qui en ont besoin et non plus les profiteurs a la petite semaine.

Ce que je n'aime pas dans une politique 'trop' sociale c'est qu'au final les riches restent riches (ils ont des avocats payes a planque le pognon), les pauvres sont a peine moins pauvres, par contre ceux qui s'en sortaient tout juste ou meme la classe moyenne le sentent bien le poids de tout ce social, plus moyen de faire des economies, des charges toujours plus lourdes et des mesures toujours pour les classes 'defavorisees' alors que cela va de moins en moins bien pour eux mais que personne n'en parle. Ils ont du bol, ils ont un metier et peuvent payer pour tout ceux qui n'en ont pas et qui s'en sortent au final aussi bien voir mieux qu'eux. Ils devraient meme dire merci tient!

Mes parents ont toujours eu des revenus modestes, mais juste pas assez modeste (2 smics) pour toucher des aides.. par contre leur economies (PEL et autres) sont de plus en plus taxees, quand je vois le mal qu'ils ont eu a mettre de cote desole mais je ne trouve pas ca normal.

On devrait appliquer le "Aide toi et le ciel t'aidera": d'abord les revenus modestes ensuite l'assistance, comment valoriser le travail sinon ?

Bulbo  :;):

----------


## ben_harper

> Si tu ne files plus d'argent mais des services (logement, transports, bouffe ...) plus besoin ou presque de verifier.
> Qui ira toucher un RMI pour vivre dans un logement social, faire ses courses dans un supermarche social, prendre des bus sociaux ? Bah tout simplement ceux qui en ont besoin et non plus les profiteurs a la petite semaine.
> 
> Ce que je n'aime pas dans une politique 'trop' sociale c'est qu'au final les riches restent riches (ils ont des avocats payes a planque le pognon), les pauvres sont a peine moins pauvres, par contre ceux qui s'en sortaient tout juste ou meme la classe moyenne le sentent bien le poids de tout ce social, plus moyen de faire des economies, des charges toujours plus lourdes et des mesures toujours pour les classes 'defavorisees' alors que cela va de moins en moins bien pour eux mais que personne n'en parle. Ils ont du bol, ils ont un metier et peuvent payer pour tout ceux qui n'en ont pas et qui s'en sortent au final aussi bien voir mieux qu'eux. Ils devraient meme dire merci tient!
> 
> Mes parents ont toujours eu des revenus modestes, mais juste pas assez modeste (2 smics) pour toucher des aides.. par contre leur economies (PEL et autres) sont de plus en plus taxees, quand je vois le mal qu'ils ont eu a mettre de cote desole mais je ne trouve pas ca normal.
> 
> On devrait appliquer le "Aide toi et le ciel t'aidera": d'abord les revenus modestes ensuite l'assistance, comment valoriser le travail sinon ?
> 
> Bulbo


On est toujours d'accord, mais j'en reviens toujours  ma question.
Quel rapport avec tous ces gens qui votent FN en province et que je cotoie et qui font ce choix parce que "y en a marre de tous ces arabes qui foutent le bordel" alors qu'ils n'en ont jamais vu ailleurs que derrire l'cran de TV ?

----------


## Vld44

ben jpense que c'est deux problmes diffrents, et qu'il faut les rsoudre en mme temps pas sparment. Ca revient  peu  ce qu'on disait au dbut le smic est beaucoup trop bas sur paris ...

----------


## ben_harper

> Desole mais les abus avec le RMI sont legions et c'est vrai qu'il faut etre lobotimise pour l'ignorer.
> Je suis d'accord que ca ne remet pas en cause le principe mais faut pas se leurrer combien de francais ont honte de toucher des aides sociales ? Pas enorme a mon avis, profiter du systeme est une sorte de sport national on dirait. 
> En gros avec un systeme comme l'actuel c'est pas pres de changer.
> 
> En parlant de lobotomie je ne sais plus sur quelle chaine j'avais vu un reportage sur le RMI ou une minette bobo se payait des chaussures a 150 euros avec son RMI (forcement nourrie, logee et blanchie par papa-maman) et sortait avec les amis.
> Devant la controlleuse elle prend un air contrit et affirme qu'elle a honte, qu'elle ne le dit pas a ses amis (qui trouvent tous normal qu'elle sorte et se paye des fringues de marques sans boulot). Elle dit qu'elle va prendre de bonnes resolution et bla bla bla.. 
> Il y a des tas d'exemples different mettant en evidences les trop nombreuses defaillance de ce systeme. *Mais tu as raison ne changeons rien, on ira loin comme ca.*
> 1 - les trafiquants en tout genre qui habite des pavillons en bamlieu, roulent en mercedes et dont toute la famille touche le RMI
> 
> ...


Si tu pouvais aussi arrter de m'attribuer des propos que je n'ai pas tenu, ce serait bien aussi !

----------


## bulbo

> On est toujours d'accord, mais j'en reviens toujours  ma question.
> Quel rapport avec tous ces gens qui votent FN en province et que je cotoie et qui font ce choix parce que "y en a marre de tous ces arabes qui foutent le bordel" alors qu'ils n'en ont jamais vu ailleurs que derrire l'cran de TV ?


La Xenophobie des campagnes. Ce n'est pas un fait nouveau, il y a des coins qui vivent replies sur eux meme et tous les etrangers ou tout changement sont rejetes fermement.
Je connais quelqu'un qui a achete un bar dans les Vosges; grossiere erreur il n'etait pas vosgien, c'est incroyable les problemes qu'il a eu avec les gens du coin, pourtant il a fait vraiment du bon boulot avec ce bar ...

Il suffit de regarder un peu vers le passe pour se rendre compte que l'humanite a  toujours compte une part non negligeable d'intolerants, de raciste ... bref pas que du reluisant ou de l'intellectuel de gauche ::P:  
Et le milieu rural n'a jamais vraiment ete un terreau pour les grands humanistes.

Bulbo  :;):

----------


## GrandFather

> Je suis d'accord que ca ne remet pas en cause le principe mais faut pas se leurrer combien de francais ont honte de toucher des aides sociales ? Pas enorme a mon avis, profiter du systeme est une sorte de sport national on dirait.


Ah, la honte fait partie des conditions d'attribution du RMI ? J'avais pas lu cette mention sur le site de la CAF... La "honte du chmeur" est un reliquat des 30 glorieuses, priode durant laquelle quelqu'un en pleine disposition de ses moyens qui restait longtemps au chmage ne voulait effectivement pas travailler. Il faudrait dpoussirer vos conceptions, parce qu'on est entr depuis 30 ans dans l're du chmage systmique.

Srieusement, vos exemples sont caricaturaux. Franchement, vous allez soutenir que le million de personnes touchant le RMI sont tous des Tanguy roulant en 4x4 !? Premirement, nombre de ces personnes travaillent, puisque le RMI peut tre vers en complment de salaires modestes (temps partiels notamment). Deuximement, bien sr qu'il existe des abus et des fraudes dont l'importance est, par dfinition, difficile  valuer, mais le seul moyen de les limiter est d'augmenter l'effectif des contrleurs. Ca n'est visiblement pas dans l'air du temps...

----------


## hegros

> ben jpense que c'est deux problmes diffrents, et qu'il faut les rsoudre en mme temps pas sparment. Ca revient  peu  ce qu'on disait au dbut le smic est beaucoup trop bas sur paris ...


Pas d'accord. C'est plutot le prix de ticket de mtro qui est trop haut sur paris  ::roll::  Chaque anne il y a une augmentation du smic et chaque anne on a droit  une augmentation des prix ce qui veut presque dire que le smic n'a pas t augment depuis des lustres

----------


## bulbo

> Si tu pouvais aussi arrter de m'attribuer des propos que je n'ai pas tenu, ce serait bien aussi !


Desole j'ai du emprunte cette technique a quelqu'une mais je ne me souviens plus qui  ::mrgreen::

----------


## bulbo

> Ah, la honte fait partie des conditions d'attribution du RMI ? J'avais pas lu cette mention sur le site de la CAF... La "honte du chmeur" est un reliquat des 30 glorieuses, priode durant laquelle quelqu'un en pleine disposition de ses moyens qui restait longtemps au chmage ne voulait effectivement pas travailler. Il faudrait dpoussirer vos conceptions, parce qu'on est entr depuis 30 ans dans l're du chmage systmique.
> 
> Srieusement, vos exemples sont caricaturaux. Franchement, vous allez soutenir que le million de personnes touchant le RMI sont tous des Tanguy roulant en 4x4 !? Premirement, nombre de ces personnes travaillent, puisque le RMI peut tre vers en complment de salaires modestes (temps partiels notamment). Deuximement, bien sr qu'il existe des abus et des fraudes dont l'importance est, par dfinition, difficile  valuer, mais le seul moyen de les limiter est d'augmenter l'effectif des contrleurs. Ca n'est visiblement pas dans l'air du temps...


Ce n'est pas moi qui suis reste aux 30 glorieuses, mais bien les arguments de certaine candidate qui affirme que personne ne toucherais un RMI de bon coeur tellement c'est honteux et qu'il faut arreter de parler de generation d'assiste.

Or il faut etre clair, en france si tu a droit a un euro tu le prends point final meme si tu n'en a pas besoin.
Combien se font refaire des lunettes tout les deux ans meme quand cela n'est pas necessaire juste parce que c'est rembourse ?

Bulbo  :;):

----------


## Erwy

> Or il faut etre clair, en france si tu a droit a un euro tu le prends point final meme si tu n'en a pas besoin.


Ma mre est  la commission des services sociaux de sa mairie, elle a en effet des problmes avec des familles qui "profitent" (souvent en rapport avec les enfants quand elles m'en parle) , mais c'est tout le temps  une gestion catastrophique de l'argent, *pas de la fraude*,mais surtout au moins autant de difficults sinon plus   faire accepter des aides  d'autres familles qui refusent de parler de leur problme financier , alors pour la caricature tu repasseras ....

----------


## Vld44

ouai hegros enfin l'ide est l, le rapport igp/revenu disponible  paris est trop lev quoi. Aprs c'est de la technique, la faon dont on rsout le problme est  mon sens plus facile du point de vue de la hausse du smic que des prix de tout une ville !

----------


## bulbo

> Ma mre est  la commission des services sociaux de sa mairie, elle a en effet des problmes avec des familles qui "profitent" (souvent en rapport avec les enfants quand elles m'en parle) , mais c'est tout le temps  une gestion catastrophique de l'argent, *pas de la fraude*,mais au moins autant sinon plus   faire accepter des aides  d'autres familles qui refusent de parler de leur problme financier , alors pour la caricature tu repasseras ....


Tient c'est marrant mais on doit pas cotoyer les meme francais alors. L'attitude fiere genre je preferre crever de faim que d'accepter un centime de l'etat ca fait plus trop recette aujourd'hui.

Par contre les "je preferre rester au chomage car pour le moment je touche plus que si je retrouvais du boulot" ca j'en ai deja cotoye pas mal.

Je ne fais pas une caricature, je vis en france tout simplement et c'est ce qui ressort de mes contact avec mes concitoyens c'est tout.
Si tu ne rencontre que des gens honnetes, droits et travailleurs passe moi l'adresse j'ai l'impression de vivre au milieu d'un ramassis de cretins la ou je suis.

Bulbo  :;):

----------


## hegros

> Si tu ne rencontre que des gens honnetes, droits et travailleurs passe moi l'adresse j'ai l'impression de vivre au milieu d'un ramassis de cretins la ou je suis.
> 
> Bulbo


Viens en banlieue parisienne  ::aie::

----------


## Erwy

> Tient c'est marrant mais on doit pas cotoyer les meme francais alors. L'attitude fiere genre je preferre crever de faim que d'accepter un centime de l'etat ca fait plus trop recette aujourd'hui.


Va faire un tour chez les demeurs de plouc Bretons dans mon genre.
Ca doit tre le fait que certains d'entre nous se sont mis tardivement au Franais , ils ont pas dut trop bien nous traduire les  recettes dont tu causes si je te comprends ...
Ou alors c'est toi qui  un problme de "vision",  voir...

----------


## bulbo

> Viens en banlieue parisienne


J'en viens mais je suis pas tombe beaucoup mieux finalement  ::P:  




> Ca doit tre le fait que certains d'entre nous se sont mis tardivement au Franais , ils ont pas dut trop bien nous traduire les recettes dont tu causes si je te comprends ...


Desole que tu le prennes comme ca, ce n'etait pas une attaque personnelle, juste mon impression personnelle (comme je l'ai deja dit)

Je ne nie pas que certains ont encore cette attitude (peut-etre est-ce un trait caracteristique des bretons, j'ai jamais trop traine mes guetres par la bas). C'est une attitude que je respecte, c'est juste que dans mon quotidien je me sens un peu seul.

Seul a respecter les autres, seul a respecter le code de la route...

Bulbo  :;):

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

> Pas d'accord. C'est plutot le prix de ticket de mtro qui est trop haut sur paris  Chaque anne il y a une augmentation du smic et chaque anne on a droit  une augmentation des prix ce qui veut presque dire que le smic n'a pas t augment depuis des lustres


??? C'est l'inflation, c'est normal que le SMIC soit quasiment index dessus. A long terme, trop augmenter le SMIC engendrera plus de problme qu'il n'est sens en rsoudre, problme d'conomie de base.

----------


## _solo

> C'est une attitude que je respecte, c'est juste que dans mon quotidien je me sens un peu seul.
> Seul a respecter les autres, seul a respecter le code de la route...


c'est ta vision de la vie qu'il faut changer , tout le monde a eue un jour cette impression , mais souvent c'est parce qu'on a du mal a evoluer avec dans la societe dans laquel on vit ( les mentalites evolue plus lentement que le reste ).

----------


## hegros

> ??? C'est l'inflation, c'est normal que le SMIC soit quasiment index dessus. A long terme, trop augmenter le SMIC engendrera plus de problme qu'il n'est sens en rsoudre, problme d'conomie de base.


Je ne sais pas comment tu expliques cette normalit d'indexation sur le SMIC en tout cas si tel est le cas alors il serait peut tre plus juste de parler de rvision du smic plutot que d'augmentation qui peut laisser plutot rveur  ::ange::

----------


## Mamilie

> ??? C'est l'inflation, c'est normal que le SMIC soit quasiment index dessus. A long terme, trop augmenter le SMIC engendrera plus de problme qu'il n'est sens en rsoudre, problme d'conomie de base.


Tout  fait d'accord avec toi: Le SMIC dans sa dfinition doit suivre l'inflation afin de permettre  la souche travailleuse franaise de vivre dcemment. 

Le problme rside plutt  mon sens dans le calcul de l'inflation. Depuis quelques annes pas mal de taxes se sont ajoutes, notamment sur les PEL comme disait quelqu'un plus haut, soi-disant pour inciter les gens  dpenser leurs conomies et relancer la croissance. C'est assez ignoble quand on y pense... De plus l'immobilier, les transports, les loisirs etc... tout a augment trop vite pour que les gens puissent suivre. Si les salaires avaient vraiment tous augement avec la vraie inflation, pourquoi des couples devraient faire des prts sur 30 ans pour s'acheter un appart? Mes parents ont rembours une maison sur 20 ans avec un taux norme par rapport  ce qui se pratique maintenant.

Alors pour reprendre le titre, la Rpublique est de toute faon en trs mauvaise posture. Esprons qu'on ne puisse pas tomber plus bas encore.

Je suis tout  fait d'accord avec ceux qui se rvoltent devant certaines ingalits qui apparaissent mais peu importe la faon dont on aidera les plus pauvres, il y aura toujours des abus. Si tout le monde respectait tout, on aurait pas besoin de contrles. De l  gnraliser et dire que tous les RMIstes et les chmeurs sont des fraudeurs faut pas non plus dc...er!

----------


## Vld44

Miles, je suis d'accord sur le point de vue conomique, mais la ralit est l.

Un franais smicard  Paris ne gagne pas assez pour vivre.

Ta rponse accentue la complexit du problme ... Mme si toutefois on peut le voir d'une autre faon que celle de l'insuffisance du salaire :

1) loyers trop hauts (vident non ?)
2) Prix de l'essence trop haut (aussi) => valable pour tous les moyens de transport sauf p-e le vlo  :;): 

si on considre que le loyer reprsente 50% des dpenses mensuelles d'un smicard parisien, cela veut dire qu'une augmentation (resp. baisse) de 10% de celui-ci diminue de (resp. augmente de) 5% le revenu disponible aprs logement.

Lorsque le smic augmente, c'est de 1  2% tous les ans.
Lorsque le loyer augmente, c'est de 10  15% tous les ans ...

----------


## bulbo

> c'est ta vision de la vie qu'il faut changer , tout le monde a eue un jour cette impression , mais souvent c'est parce qu'on a du mal a evoluer avec dans la societe dans laquel on vit ( les mentalites evolue plus lentement que le reste ).


Mais je n'ai pas envie de la changer !
Sur la route je laisse traverser les gens aux passages pietons, je marque les stops et les cedez-le-passage je ne considere pas que c'est aux autres de s'arreter parce que moi j'en ai pas envie.
Je tiens la porte quand quelqu'un arrive derriere moi et si on me fait la meme chose je remercie la personne.
Quand je fais mes courses, meme un samedi apres-midi (meme si j'essaye d'eviter) je ne fait pas du stock car avec mon caddie, je ne bouscule pas les gens, je ne balance pas par terre la mome de 20 mois qui se promene gentiment (si je retrouve la c****asse qui a fait ca a ma mome je lui pete les 2 jambes bon sang !!!).
Dans une file d'attente je ne double pas les gens, je laisse passer les femmes enceintes ou les personnes a mobilite reduite, caisse prioritaire ou pas (meme a la caisse prioritaire on ne laisse pas passer ma femme enceinte de 8 mois, voire on court pour passer avant).
Je ne laisse pas ma mome faire des comedies qui ennuient tout le monde quand   je suis dans un lieu publique.
Mes chiens sont en laisse en ville et en laisse aussi si je croise quelqu'un dans les champs ou en foret et ils ne font pas leur besoins au milieu du trottoir et ne pissent pas sur les pneus des voitures/motos.
Mon vehicule respecte les normes en matiere de nuisances sonores et je ne fais pas des run en exces de vitesses dans la rue principale du village (qui passe devant chez moi) tout les dimanches

Ce sont des petites choses, mais ca aide bien a vivre ensemble. Tu penses que je devrais changer ma vision ? Genre prendre finalement la priorite a droite qui passe a cote de chez moi lorsqu'un de ces cretins a mobilette debarque a 100 km/h sans casque et sans intention de s'arreter. Tu me diras ca reglerait le probleme une fois pour toute.

Desole je me repete: je me sens seul.

Bulbo  :;):

----------


## Mamilie

S'il y en a que a intresse, vous pouvez consulter les grands indicateurs sur le site l'INSEE. Par exemple la baisse du pouvoir d'achat, a donne pas envie de rester...
Les loyers n'augmentent pas de 10  15% par an mais plutt de 2,5  3,5%. Le problme c'est que  force de tout augmenter  coup de %, on va continuer  perdre du pouvoir d'achat.

----------


## Vld44

euh, pour cette anne oui mamilie (et encore a dpend des rgions), mais pas pour les annes prcdentes !

----------


## Mamilie

Bulbo: personne ne te demande de changer mais juste d'arrter de gnraliser. T'es pas la seul  tre poli et  respecter le code de la route sinon tu serais le seul  avoir encore ton permis dans cette mauvaise France.

C'est en commenant avec des propos comme a qu'on risque d'arriver  bien d'autres gnralits extrmistes genre "tous les chmeurs sont des profiteurs" ou "tous les habitants de Mulhouse brlent des voitures  la Saint Sylvestre" et je te passe le racisme etc...

Tout n'est pas si horrible quand mme! Le fils de ma voisine (qui est pourtant RMIste) me dit bonjour  chaque fois que je le croise dans la rue. Ce matin je voulais me lever pour laisser un vieux monsieur s'assoir mais le jeune avec sa casquette  l'envers et son percing dans l'arcade  ct de moi s'est lev aussi et m'a dit de rester assise. D'accord a arrive pas tous les jours mais de l  dire que a n'arrive jamais...

Je sais pas o tu habites mais un conseil, si tu y es si mal, dmnage! Et vite!

----------


## Mamilie

> euh, pour cette anne oui mamilie (et encore a dpend des rgions), mais pas pour les annes prcdentes !


Non cette anne est la pire de toutes, tu peux le voir ici: Indice de rfrence des loyers

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Desole je me repete: je me sens seul.


Je dit bonjour le matin quand je croise mes voisins (j'habite dans une cit en province). Je ne depasse pas le 50 dans les villages (simplement par peur d'tre un de ces "gros cons" qui tuent les gosses). Je mange 5 fruits et legumes par jour (non c'est pas vrai, c'est pour deconner un peu). Je n'utilise pas de logiciel non pay.  ::mrgreen::  

Bref, j'essai de me comporter comme un brave gars (et j'espre qu'un jour on dira de moi que j'etais un type bien).

PS : et je suis d'accord aussi sur ce que tu as propos pour les bons pour les RMI mais par contre que ces bons soit illimit dans le temps, notre patrie est une terre d'accueil quand meme... Moi je veux que mon pays soit aussi aimable pour ses invits que moi pour les miens

----------


## bulbo

> Je sais pas o tu habites mais un conseil, si tu y es si mal, dmnage! Et vite!


Le fin fond de la Moselle  ::(:  

Je ne generalise pas, mes voisins ont 4 gosses geniaux, brillant, poli et sympa comme tout.
C'est juste que meme sans generaliser, ces cas sont un peu perdu dans la masse des autres.

Pour ces 4 momes dans mon village, yen a 15 qui squattent l'arret de bus tout les jours que dieu fait jusqu'a minuit voir plus tard a fumer clopes sur clopes, faire les cakes sur leur mobilettes ou avec leur bagnoles tunees genre je monte et je redescend la rue principale. Ca va de 12 ans a plus de 18 puisque certains ont le permis. Bel avenir pour ceux la.. et bel exemple pour les autres, dommage qu'ils fascinent plus les jeunes que les momes de mes voisins  ::cry::  

Franchement les comportements que je t'ai decrit, tu ne les rencontre pas tout les jours autour de toi ? Tu trouves ca normal ? On devrait etre surpris quand quelqu'un ne se leve pas dans le bus or c'est le contraire tu le dis toi meme.
Tout les jours je refuse d'avoir des accidents avec des gens qui grillent un cedez-le-passage pour ensuite trainer devant moi 20 km/h sous la limitation de vitesse, par contre ils ne freinent pas non plus pour les villages, ce qui la, fait 20 km/h d'exces de vitesse et tant pis pour le mome qui voudrait traverser pour se rendre a l'ecole.

Je trouve qu'il y a de plus en plus (et surtout dans les grandes villes alors que ca devrait etre le contraire) un disparition du respect mutuel que devrait se porter les gens.

Meme des clebards arrivent a comprendre ca,  je comprends pas pourquoi nous ca veut pas rentrer .. faudrait appliquer la methode proposer par bigard, ca marcherait peut-etre mieux  ::mrgreen::  

Bulbo  :;):

----------


## Vld44

Ben pour ma part c'est l'expression sociale dans sa version rcente d'un clivage qui a toujours exist entre les demeurs et les autres (aware !  ::): ).

Bienvenue dans la vie en socit.

----------


## Vld44

> Non cette anne est la pire de toutes, tu peux le voir ici: Indice de rfrence des loyers


Non, car il faut prendre l'indice des couts de la construction pour les annes prcdentes soit http://www.insee.fr/fr/indicateur/in....asp?ind_id=31

Bon de toute faon on est loin de 15 % en effet, j'ai du mlanger avec la hausse des prix de vente de l'immobilier.

En tout tat de cause, mme 5% d'augmentation du loyer  lui tout seul suffit  annuler l'augmentation (rvision  :;): ) du smic pour un parisien ...

----------


## ben_harper

> Mais je n'ai pas envie de la changer !
> Sur la route je laisse traverser les gens aux passages pietons, je marque les stops et les cedez-le-passage je ne considere pas que c'est aux autres de s'arreter parce que moi j'en ai pas envie.
> Je tiens la porte quand quelqu'un arrive derriere moi et si on me fait la meme chose je remercie la personne.
> Quand je fais mes courses, meme un samedi apres-midi (meme si j'essaye d'eviter) je ne fait pas du stock car avec mon caddie, je ne bouscule pas les gens, je ne balance pas par terre la mome de 20 mois qui se promene gentiment (si je retrouve la c****asse qui a fait ca a ma mome je lui pete les 2 jambes bon sang !!!).
> Dans une file d'attente je ne double pas les gens, je laisse passer les femmes enceintes ou les personnes a mobilite reduite, caisse prioritaire ou pas (meme a la caisse prioritaire on ne laisse pas passer ma femme enceinte de 8 mois, voire on court pour passer avant).
> Je ne laisse pas ma mome faire des comedies qui ennuient tout le monde quand   je suis dans un lieu publique.
> Mes chiens sont en laisse en ville et en laisse aussi si je croise quelqu'un dans les champs ou en foret et ils ne font pas leur besoins au milieu du trottoir et ne pissent pas sur les pneus des voitures/motos.
> Mon vehicule respecte les normes en matiere de nuisances sonores et je ne fais pas des run en exces de vitesses dans la rue principale du village (qui passe devant chez moi) tout les dimanches
> 
> ...


Tu te sens seul car on ne t'a surement jamais appris la tolrance et l'humilit.

Moi aussi je respecte les rgles que tu viens de citer.
Mais l'erreur est humaine est personne n'est parfait ( sauf toi apparemment ).

Au volant il arrive parfois d'tre fatigu, distrait, on ne peut pas toujours faire attention  tout.
Donc oui parfois un cdez le passage peut tre pass un peu vite, focalis sur un autre dtail de la route on peut ne pas voir le piton qui attend pour traverser et le laisser l o il est.

On peut parfois tre fatigu ou stress, ou press et oublier dans la prcipitation de tenir la porte  la personne qui est derrire soi ( que d'ailleurs parfois on a mme pas vu ).

Un enfant n'est ni un animal dress, ni un robot, parfois il peut lui arriver de faire une comdie, mme s'il est bien duqu, ce n'est qu'un jeune enfant pas toujours contrlable  100% comme tu le souhaiterais.

Un chien sans laisse bien dress est beaucoup moins embtant pour les pitons qu'un chien mal dress qui tire sur sa laisse et qui barre le passage  tout le monde.

Moi aussi mon vhicule est au norme, mais quand j'tais plus jeune j'aimais bien avoir une mobylette ou une voiture qui fait du bruit, c'est marrant, c'est l'insouciance de la jeunesse, mme si mes parents taient contre et m'ont toujours bien lev, tu ne peux pas toujours t'opposer  tout.

Moi aussi ca m'nerve maintenant des petits jeunes qui font les cons et du bruit avec leurs vhicules, mais je repense que j'ai fait  peu prs pareil quand j'tais jeune, donc je les excuse un peu , il faut que jeunesse se passe, mme si ce n'est pas une raison pour tout leur laisser passer.

De plus ton vhicule bien qu'au norme contribue  polluer la plante, si tu es si parfait, trouve une solution pour utiliser des moyens de transport qui ne pollue pas du tout.

Dans les transports en commun j'ai dj vu un petit jeune assis, avec une femme enceinte debout  ses cts, il avait un balladeur, il rvassait, il ne l'avait pas vu, je lui ai gentillement fait remarquer que la dame tait enceinte, il s'est lev, s'est excus en rougissant et a laiss sa place. Bref un gentil garon  un peu dans les nuages qui  tes yeux serait surement pass pour le petit con de service irrespectueux...


Bref tu te focalises sur les erreurs des autres sans penser une seule seconde que toi aussi tu peux en faire, et que quand ces petites erreurs se multiplient par le nombre de franais, forcemment on est pas au pays des bisounours.


Bref, soit plus tolrant et un peu moins sr de ta "perfection" qui selon toi ne semble tenir qu' un respect des rgles.

----------


## gorgonite

*@Mamilie* euh Ble, ce n'est pas en Suisse  tout hasard... a peut expliquer pas mal de choses  :;): 
pour ma part, a fait 3 mois que je vis en Suisse dsormais ( Lausanne), et je peux dire que les gens sont beaucoup plus polis que chez moi (banlieue sud de paris) ou  ct de mon cole (paris 15, pas si mal normalement  ::roll:: ).  mais il est vrai que je croise parfois des personnes aussi mal duques qu'en France, mais ils restent minoritaires  :;): 



pour revenir  la question des RMistes profiteurs, je dirais qu'il y a de l'abus, comme partout, mais qui aurait envie de travailler pour vivre mon bien qu'en ne faisant rien ? (d'autant plus que certains petits boulots n'ont vraiment rien d'amusant... mme si je pense qu'il n'y a pas de sous-mtiers, je prfre un peu d'amusement intellectuel)

le nombre assez lev de personnes dans cette situation peut aussi s'expliquer par un systme scolaire assez dprimant, de fortes ingalits dans notre socit (du genre, le lyce ou la fac auquel on est rattach automatiquement, ce dtail peut changer une vie), et surtout des difficults d'intgration certains pays sont moins stricts sur les entres, mais font plus de suivis les premires annes pour s'assurer de petits dtails comme : sait-on parler la langue locale ? si non, peut-etre faut-il aider ces personnes... qui n'auront pas forcemment les moyens de prendre des cours particuliers  ::roll::  si on considre le cas d'une personne peu qualifie, qui souhaiterait travailler, ce sera certainement pour un emploi peu qualifi... et va-t-on lui en donner un si elle ne comprend pas les ordres qu'on lui donne ? 
lorsqu'on ne prend pas en compte ces "petits" dtails, on peut facilement tre amen  penser que ces personnes ne souhaitent pas travailler, et ne font qu'attendre les aides sociales... alors qu'elles ont certainement essay en vain au dbut, mais ont fini par abandonner (tout le monde finirait par desesprer)

videmment, l j'ai pris un cas extrme... mais tout aussi raliste que les exemples de rmistes profiteurs cits prcedemment  :;): 

de toute faon, je ne pense pas qu'en parler sur un forum change quoique ce soit  la situation... enfin si, a aura certainement autant d'influence que le bulletin que je mets dans l'urne assiduement  chaque lection  ::aie::

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

> Tu te sens seul car on ne t'a surement jamais appris la tolrance et l'humilit.
> 
> Moi aussi je respecte les rgles que tu viens de citer.
> Mais l'erreur est humaine est personne n'est parfait ( sauf toi apparemment ).
> 
> Au volant il arrive parfois d'tre fatigu, distrait, on ne peut pas toujours faire attention  tout.
> Donc oui parfois un cdez le passage peut tre pass un peu vite, focalis sur un autre dtail de la route on peut ne pas voir le piton qui attend pour traverser et le laisser l o il est.
> 
> On peut parfois tre fatigu ou stress, ou press et oublier dans la prcipitation de tenir la porte  la personne qui est derrire soi ( que d'ailleurs parfois on a mme pas vu ).
> ...


Il est tolrant, mais  partir d'un moment, la tolrance, on n'en peut plus (quand l'autre _abuse_ de cette tolrance).
Tu ne vis apparemment pas prs d'un quartier difficile, donc tu ne peux pas raliser ce qui s'y passe.

----------


## ben_harper

> Il est tolrant, mais  partir d'un moment, la tolrance, on n'en peut plus (quand l'autre _abuse_ de cette tolrance).
> Tu ne vis apparemment pas prs d'un quartier difficile, donc tu ne peux pas raliser ce qui s'y passe.


Il n'est pas tolrant du tout, puisqu'il voudrait que tout le monde soit parfait comme lui, ce qu'il n'est surement pas.

J'ai quitt la rgion centre et ma campagne natale sans bruit et problmes pour vivre une quinzaine d'annes  Trappes ( cit balnaire bien connue  ::aie::   ).

Donc je ralise surement bien mieux que tu ne le penses.

T-O-L-E-R-A-N-C-E

----------


## henderson

Vive l'atolrance !  ::aie::

----------


## bulbo

> Tu te sens seul car on ne t'a surement jamais appris la tolrance et l'humilit.


Et hop une pitite agression a l'emporte piece, je suis peut-etre (surement en fait  ::P:  ) un gros raleur mais j'ai pas le melon loin de la.




> Moi aussi je respecte les rgles que tu viens de citer.
> Mais l'erreur est humaine est personne n'est parfait ( sauf toi apparemment ).


J'ai jamais dis ca mais bon tu fais comme tu le sens hein !




> Au volant il arrive parfois d'tre fatigu, distrait, on ne peut pas toujours faire attention  tout.
> Donc oui parfois un cdez le passage peut tre pass un peu vite, focalis sur un autre dtail de la route on peut ne pas voir le piton qui attend pour traverser et le laisser l o il est.


J'ai jamais dit que ca m'arrivait jamais, surtout en ce moment si je vois le pieton trop tard j'ai de gros scrupules a sauter sur les freins et infliger ca a ma femme enceinte au dernier degre.
Pour le cedez-le-passage j'ai plutot droit a des gens qui te regardent droit dans les yeux et s'engagent mais apparemment ils etaient juste presses de s'engager apres ils roulent plus.
Quand il m'arrive de mal juger un cedez-le-passage, je compense en me depechant d'atteindre la vitesse limite histoire de ne pas trop gener, en tout cas pas trop longtemps, la personne a qui je viens de forcer le passage.




> On peut parfois tre fatigu ou stress, ou press et oublier dans la prcipitation de tenir la porte  la personne qui est derrire soi ( que d'ailleurs parfois on a mme pas vu ).


J'ai juste remarque une baisse de cette habitude de tenir la porte au gens, la semaine derniere ya meme un bonne femme qui est passe entre moi qui tenait la porte et ma femme sans dire merci et sans meme la tenir. J'ai un peu eu l'impression d'etre le portier de son hotel particulier.




> Un enfant n'est ni un animal dress, ni un robot, parfois il peut lui arriver de faire une comdie, mme s'il est bien duqu, ce n'est qu'un jeune enfant pas toujours contrlable  100% comme tu le souhaiterais.


Je le sais bien mais dans une salle d'attente tu as 2 sortes de parents, ceux qui laisse petit cheri faire tout ce qu'il veut sans jamais intervenir et ceux qui focalise l'attention du petit cheri sur un livre ou un jouet et qui le tienne occupe ou au moins dans les limites de la politesse le temps que leur tour arrivent.




> Un chien sans laisse bien dress est beaucoup moins embtant pour les pitons qu'un chien mal dress qui tire sur sa laisse et qui barre le passage  tout le monde.


Tu oublies juste un detail, la personne en fasse de toi n'a aucune idee sur le dressage de ton chien, ce qui peut l'inquiete legerement quand c'est un rot qui arrive en face. Et en cas d'imprevu un chien meme bien dresse n'est pas un robot, une laisse peut eviter bien des deboires, notamment si tu croises d'autres chiens (peut-etre agressif ou en chaleur).
Sans compter que la loi dit: chien en ville -> laisse obligatoire, mais comme  beaucoup de francais tu es plus malin que nos legistes et tu respectes ce que tu veux bien.




> Moi aussi mon vhicule est au norme, mais quand j'tais plus jeune j'aimais bien avoir une mobylette ou une voiture qui fait du bruit, c'est marrant, c'est l'insouciance de la jeunesse, mme si mes parents taient contre et m'ont toujours bien lev, tu ne peux pas toujours t'opposer  tout.


Non je sais bien mais ces derniers temps je n'ai pas l'impression de vivre dans un village paisible mais au bord d'une piste d'essai de mobilette bruyantes.
Genant aussi quand ma mome est reveillee 3 fois par sieste et qu'elle a des cernes pas possible le lundi matin.




> De plus ton vhicule bien qu'au norme contribue  polluer la plante, si tu es si parfait, trouve une solution pour utiliser des moyens de transport qui ne pollue pas du tout.


J'ai longtemps pris le train mais mon poste actuel n'etant desservi ni par le train ni par le bus et ayant des horaires variables, bah je suis tout seul dans ma voiture comme un gros pollueur que je suis, en plus en ete j'utilise la clim histoire de pas baigner dans mon jus le reste de la journee.. j'ai honte  ::oops::  




> Bref, soit plus tolrant et un peu moins sr de ta "perfection" qui selon toi ne semble tenir qu' un respect des rgles.


Heu je ne pensais pas avoir enumerer des points si dur a respecter, dans mon education ca ressemble juste au minimum legal lorsqu'on evolue en societe.

Ca m'arrive de rater un point ou l'autre comme tout un chacun et vu que je ne passe pas ma vie a me bastonner ou a insulter tout ces gens que je croise toute la journee je ne pense pas faire preuve de plus d'intolerance que ca.
Pour moi l'intolerance c'est plutot ne faire aucun cas des gens qui vivent a cote de toi mais bon c'est une question de point de vue je suppose.

Bulbo  :;):

----------


## Mamilie

> En tout tat de cause, mme 5% d'augmentation du loyer  lui tout seul suffit  annuler l'augmentation (rvision ) du smic pour un parisien ...


Oui mme pour un non-parisien d'ailleurs mais c'est vrai que plus le loyer est fort  la base plus a se voit...

N'empche que  force de parler de l'augmentation minime du smic, on oublie de dire que certains salaires  peine plus haut on t gels pendant longtemps. Ca non plus a n'augmente pas le niveau de vie des franais. Je pense que si j'tais rest dans mon ancienne entreprise je me serais retrouv au smic en moins de 2-3 ans...

----------


## ben_harper

> Et hop une pitite agression a l'emporte piece, je suis peut-etre (surement en fait  ) un gros raleur mais j'ai pas le melon loin de la.
> 
> J'ai jamais dis ca mais bon tu fais comme tu le sens hein !







> Ca m'arrive de rater un point ou l'autre comme tout un chacun et vu que je ne passe pas ma vie a me bastonner ou a insulter tout ces gens que je croise toute la journee je ne pense pas faire preuve de plus d'intolerance que ca.
> Pour moi l'intolerance c'est plutot ne faire aucun cas des gens qui vivent a cote de toi mais bon c'est une question de point de vue je suppose.
> 
> Bulbo






> Je me sens seul


  ::roll:: 

Bref en totale contradiction d'un post  l'autre.

----------


## bulbo

> Bref en totale contradiction d'un post  l'autre.


Pour me sentir seul je dois bien me rendre compte que je me comporte differemment de la majorite non ? Surtout que cette difference c'est justement que j'essaye autant que possible de respecter les gens autour de moi.

Tu vois ou une contradiction ? Dans le fait que je ne sois pas parfait ? Je ne sais pas ou tu as pu lire que je me jugeais parfait (la bonne blague, ca va faire bien rire les potes ca), ce que j'ai cite comme deja dit, c'est les bases a peine plus de l'education que j'ai recu etant jeune:
- On jette pas de papier gras (ou pas) par terre mais a la poubelle
- Enleve les doigts de ton nez (la preuve que je suis pas parfait d'ailleurs)
- Dis bonjour a la dame...

Tu vois ce genre de choses quoi ...

Genre combien de fumeurs balance leur megots par la fenetre de la bagnole ? Dans la rue ils ont l'excuse du manque de poubelles adequates ce qui fait qu'on trouve minimum un megot tout les metres de trottoir.. mais en voiture ya un cendar si je ne m'abuse non ?

Bulbo  ::aie::

----------


## Mamilie

> *@Mamilie* euh Ble, ce n'est pas en Suisse  tout hasard... a peut expliquer pas mal de choses 
> pour ma part, a fait 3 mois que je vis en Suisse dsormais ( Lausanne), et je peux dire que les gens sont beaucoup plus polis que chez moi (banlieue sud de paris) ou  ct de mon cole (paris 15, pas si mal normalement ). mais il est vrai que je croise parfois des personnes aussi mal duques qu'en France, mais ils restent minoritaires


Je travaille  Ble, j'y habite pas. Je suis une Franaise d'Alsace (ou une Alsacienne de France selon l'humeur  :;):  )

Je ne pense pas que les Suisses soient plus polis que les Franais si tu vas te promener dans les quartiers ouest(?) de Fribourg.

C'est juste que la Suisse c'est petit, les villes sont petites donc a se voit moins. Et chose trs importante, ils n'ont pas cr de cits. Il y a des quartiers populaires mais beaucoup moins grands et hauts que en France. Les tours c'est pas bon pour la cohabitation. Et puis ils ont tendance  n'accepter d'immigration que si elle est accompagn d'un travail. La Suisse n'est pas une terre d'asile.

Par contre l o je te suis c'est qu'ils ont srement un plus grand sens civique (mais que chez eux, en France ils oublient vite) que bon nombre de Franais. Ici tu peux traverser la rue en lisant ton journal, personne ne te renverse (quit  provoquer un accident).

Toutefois peut tre que vous allez me trouver nave mais chaque problme a une solution, faut trouver la bonne c'est tout. Alors on va bien voir si quelquechose change...

----------


## Vld44

> Oui mme pour un non-parisien d'ailleurs mais c'est vrai que plus le loyer est fort  la base plus a se voit...
> 
> N'empche que  force de parler de l'augmentation minime du smic, on oublie de dire que certains salaires  peine plus haut on t gels pendant longtemps. Ca non plus a n'augmente pas le niveau de vie des franais. Je pense que si j'tais rest dans mon ancienne entreprise je me serais retrouv au smic en moins de 2-3 ans...


Oui ! d'ailleurs un peu plus haut je parlais du quart monde (1 -> 1.5/1.7 smic) et pas seulement du 1 smic.

Sinon, un immense +1 pour bulbo que je rejoins sur sa vision du respect d'autrui.

Ne fait pas  autrui ce que tu n'aimerais pas qu'on te fasse.


La tolrance, il faut en avoir envers les choses excusables, contre les erreurs. L'inattention n'est PAS une erreur, c'est une FAUTE.

Bref, il faut se mettre la pression, en permanence, ou alors ne pas vivre en communaut : c'est une question de responsabilit. Aprs, c'est clair qu'on ne peut pas arriver au zro dfaut, mais on peut au moins essayer d'y arriver. Alors les discours du genre "il faut excuser" ... Trs peu pour moi.

Ca y est je suis en rogne  ::lol::  

Si tout le monde se garait en double file on ferait comment ?
Si tout le monde pour tourner  droite passait  l'intrieur du rond point pour griller tous les autres on ferait comment ?
Si tout le monde n'duquait pas ses gosses on ferait comment ?
Si tout le monde avait des bagnoles bruillantes on ferait comment ?

bref ...

en QUEL HONNEUR une personne aurait-elle plus de "droits" qu'une autre dans une socit d'individus ?
Y'en a pas mal qui oublient de se poser la question si ce qu'ils font serait faisable  grande chelle, et a messieurs, cela s'appelle de l'egocentrisme.

----------


## henderson

Si on n'a plus le droit de rire un peu aux funrailles... a devenir vraiment triste !

----------


## bulbo

> Ne fait pas  autrui ce que tu n'aimerais pas qu'on te fasse.


Ce que mon pere m'a appris tres tot, exemple a l'appui  ::aie::  




> La tolrance, il faut en avoir envers les choses excusables, contre les erreurs. L'inattention n'est PAS une erreur, c'est une FAUTE.
> 
> Bref, il faut se mettre la pression, en permanence, ou alors ne pas vivre en communaut : c'est une question de responsabilit. Aprs, c'est clair qu'on ne peut pas arriver au zro dfaut, mais on peut au moins essayer d'y arriver. Alors les discours du genre "il faut excuser" ... Trs peu pour moi.


Se mettre la pression .. faut pas exagerer quand meme, je n'y fais meme plus attention c'est automatique depuis le temps. L'inattention au volant ca peut couter une vie ou plus et je ne parle pas d'un cas isole, tout les jours on me grille *plusieurs* cedez-le-passage, meme que parfois, bien qu'ayant l'habitude a force, cela me surprend.
Un type a failli se crasher sur un rond-point pour m'eviter pourtant la voiture devant lui m'avait deja grille la priorite ainsi que celle d'avant et j'avais deja utilise le klaxon, il pouvait pas dire qu'il m'avait pas vu et pourtant il n'a meme pas freine.




> Si tout le monde se garait en double file on ferait comment ?
> Si tout le monde pour tourner  droite passait  l'intrieur du rond point pour griller tous les autres on ferait comment ?
> Si tout le monde n'duquait pas ses gosses on ferait comment ?
> Si tout le monde avait des bagnoles bruillantes on ferait comment ?


Le francais revisite toujours les lois dites "debiles" a son echelle c'est assez amusant.
Comme il critique toute nouvelle mesure avant meme son application, combien on jure que les radars automatiques c'etait une connerie, une pompe a fric, j'en passe et des meilleurs ?
Aujourd'hui il y a quand quelque milliers de personnes par an qui lui doivent la vie a cette mesure.
Je me souviens de ces personnes de 'la bonne sensibilite' qui parlaient de faire de la prevention plutot que de la repression, comme si la prevention routiere n'avait jamais fait une campagne de prevention tient ! Que la repression ca marcherait jamais, bah voila la preuve!

Parle au sens civique des francais: resultat nul

Touche a leur portefeuille: tout le monde est dans le rang ou presque

Bon perso j'etais contre les radars aussi, mais pour une autre raison, je prevoyais ce que l'on a aujourd'hui: des gens qui pilent a 30 km/h en dessous de la limite avant le radar et repartent sur des chapeaux de roues apres.
J'aurais preferre plus de patrouilles sur l'autoroute, moins previsible, moins facile a eviter, plus humain aussi, 5km/h c'est trop court comme marge, sans regulateur de vitesse je passerais mon temps a regarder mon compteur ce que je trouve aussi dangereux que de rouler trop vite  ::mrgreen::  

Bulbo  :;):

----------


## GrandFather

> Si on n'a plus le droit de rire un peu aux funrailles... a devenir vraiment triste !


Ca dpend un peu de la tte du croque-mort...

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

> N'empche que  force de parler de l'augmentation minime du smic, on oublie de dire que certains salaires  peine plus haut on t gels pendant longtemps. Ca non plus a n'augmente pas le niveau de vie des franais. Je pense que si j'tais rest dans mon ancienne entreprise je me serais retrouv au smic en moins de 2-3 ans...


Normal, ces salaires sont  la limite des aides que l'Etat donne, donc a bloque les patrons qui veulent augmenter leurs employs. si les charges taient mieux rparties entre tous les chelons, on pourrait plus facilement tre augments, et a ne changerait rien pour l'etat puisqu'il y a des une grande majorit des salaires qui sont subventionns.

----------


## ben_harper

> Pour me sentir seul je dois bien me rendre compte que je me comporte differemment de la majorite non ? Surtout que cette difference c'est justement que j'essaye autant que possible de respecter les gens autour de moi.


Justement tu te sens seul parce que tu ne te rends pas compte que tu n'es pas si diffrent de cette majorit, et d'ailleurs quelle majorit, tant donn que tu gnralises l'exprience de ta personne comme tant la majorit.
Inutile donc d'aller plus loin.

----------


## GrandFather

> Normal, ces salaires sont  la limite des aides que l'Etat donne, donc a bloque les patrons qui veulent augmenter leurs employs. si les charges taient mieux rparties entre tous les chelons, on pourrait plus facilement tre augments, et a ne changerait rien pour l'etat puisqu'il y a des une grande majorit des salaires qui sont subventionns.


Je ne vois pas trop le rapport entre ces aides et la stagnation des petits salaires...  ::koi::  

Quand un salaire augmente, hors confrontations type grve, c'est soit que le salari l'a ngoci, soit  l'initiative de l'employeur pour retenir ou motiver ses meilleurs lments. Dans le premier cas, la ngociation n'aboutit que si l'employeur estime que la valeur ajoute dgage par le salari compense l'augmentation de salaire. Pour les emplois faiblement qualifis, cette valeur ajoute est gnralement faible, la marge de ngociation est donc faible ; de plus, en situation de chmage endmique le rapport de forces est en dfaveur du salari, rsultat le salaire stagne. Et s'il n'est pas content, il y a dehors des centaines de milliers de personnes qui attendent de prendre sa place... Bref, ce sont des rgles simples de rapport entre offre et demande, et de rapport de force qui fixe l'volution des salaires, pas autre chose.

----------


## _solo

> Le fin fond de la Moselle[.....]yen a 15 qui squattent l'arret de bus tout les jours que dieu fait jusqu'a minuit voir plus tard a fumer clopes sur clopes, faire les cakes sur leur mobilettes ou avec leur bagnoles tunees


en meme temps pour avoir vecu dans un village pommer de la moselle , ls djeunzs non rien a faire en plus pas le moindre equipement leur permettant de se defouler donc ceci , entraine peut-etre cela...



> J'ai quitt la rgion centre et ma campagne natale sans bruit et problmes pour vivre une quinzaine d'annes  Trappes ( cit balnaire bien connue   ).


j'ai quiter la moselle pour versaille et maintenant je quitte versaille , ville que je supporte plus pour habiter juste a coter de trappes , certains ont besoin de tranquilliter mais tous ne le recherche pas , je dirait que c'est mon coter anarcho-faitpaschier-ou-jetecasselagueulle qui en a besoin  ::aie::   ce qui veut pas dire que je cautionne la violence hein  :;):  !!!

----------


## bulbo

> Justement tu te sens seul parce que tu ne te rends pas compte que tu n'es pas si diffrent de cette majorit, et d'ailleurs quelle majorit, tant donn que tu gnralises l'exprience de ta personne comme tant la majorit.
> Inutile donc d'aller plus loin.


Merci de respecter mes propos, je ne generalise pas (troisieme edition) c'est mon opinion personnelle.
Quand je dis "combien de fumeurs balancent leur megots par la fenetre de la voiture ?"
Je ne dis pas "Tout les fumeurs jettent leur megots par la fenetre de la voiture", je fais appel a ton experience personnelle pour voir si des fois elle ne correspondrait pas a la mienne.

La tolerance c'est aussi accepter que d'autres ai une opinion qui differe de la tienne et aussi de pouvoir discuter avec eux sans prendre la mouche  ::D:  

Sans rancune,

Bulbo  :;):

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

> Quand un salaire augmente, hors confrontations type grve, c'est soit que le salari l'a ngoci, soit  l'initiative de l'employeur pour retenir ou motiver ses meilleurs lments. Dans le premier cas, la ngociation n'aboutit que si l'employeur estime que la valeur ajoute dgage par le salari compense l'augmentation de salaire. Pour les emplois faiblement qualifis, cette valeur ajoute est gnralement faible, la marge de ngociation est donc faible ; de plus, en situation de chmage endmique le rapport de forces est en dfaveur du salari, rsultat le salaire stagne. Et s'il n'est pas content, il y a dehors des centaines de milliers de personnes qui attendent de prendre sa place... Bref, ce sont des rgles simples de rapport entre offre et demande, et de rapport de force qui fixe l'volution des salaires, pas autre chose.


Dans certains cas, le patron aimerait bien augmenter le salaire plus que a, mme pour les mtiers faiblement qualifis, mais  un moment, les aides de l'tat s'arrtent, donc les patrons augmentent juste assez pour rester en-dessous de la limite, mme si l'employ a fait gagn normment  la bote. Et s'il est bon, le patron ne le jettera pas, mme s'il y en a des centaines de milliers dehors.

----------


## GrandFather

> Dans certains cas, le patron aimerait bien augmenter le salaire plus que a, mme pour les mtiers faiblement qualifis, mais  un moment, les aides de l'tat s'arrtent, donc les patrons augmentent juste assez pour rester en-dessous de la limite, mme si l'employ a fait gagn normment  la bote.


La solution s'impose alors d'elle-mme : supprimer les aides de l'tat lies aux faibles salaires.  ::mrgreen::  

Blague mise  part, ces aides sont de plus en plus critiques par les conomistes, car ayant peu d'impact sur le taux global de chmage et tenant plus de l'effet d'aubaine qu'autre chose... Quant  la volont prsume du patron d'augmenter ses salaris _sans ncessit conomique de le faire_, c'est un petit peu naf...  :;):  

On a un acteur conomique (le patron) qui souhaite minimiser sa masse salariale et maximiser les bnfices, et un autre (le salari) qui souhaite maximiser son salaire ; la balance penche d'un ct ou de l'autre selon les circonstances et le rapport de forces qui en dcoule, c'est tout.



> Et s'il est bon, le patron ne le jettera pas, mme s'il y en a des centaines de milliers dehors.


Parce que dans ce cas la valeur ajoute est indexe principalement sur un savoir-faire ou des connaissances ncessaires. On peut placer dans ce cas l'ingnieur en informatique, par contre un employ de McDo... Tout au plus ceux avec le potentiel requis se verront intgr  une filire de management, mais ce sera pour eux la seule possibilit d'influer sur leur rmunration.

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

Effectivement, ce genre de remarque ne s'adresse pas  tous les mtiers, seulement ceux o la concurrence au chmage n'est pas aussi bonne que l'employ qui veut tre augment.
Je partage assez l'avis des conomistes dont tu parles, mais je t'assures qu'il y a des patrons responsables qui rcompensent leurs employs, c'est plutt dans les PME que a se passe, en gnral.

----------


## GrandFather

> Je partage assez l'avis des conomistes dont tu parles, mais je t'assures qu'il y a des patrons responsables qui rcompensent leurs employs, c'est plutt dans les PME que a se passe, en gnral.


J'en suis convaincu, tout comme je suis convaincu qu'il existe des salaris qui estiment que leur salaire est parfaitement  la hauteur de leur productivit et de leurs comptences. Je pense juste que c'est assez marginal (dans les deux cas), et que le principal moteur de chacun des acteurs est son intrt personnel, ou celui de son entreprise, comme dans tout systme capitaliste et libral qui se respecte. Ca n'empche pas pour autant l'thique et la gnrosit, mais ils n'en sont certainement pas les moteurs.

Effectivement les PME prendront plus facilement l'initiative d'une augmentation de salaire, parce qu'elles ont un intrt vital  fidliser leurs meilleurs lments. D'abord parce que le recrutement cote cher, et ensuite parce qu'il est alatoire. Dans les cas extrmes, un mauvais recrutement peut couler une petite boite. Une entreprise de plus de 1000 personnes et disposant d'un service des R.H. verra les choses diffremment.

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

> Effectivement les PME prendront plus facilement l'initiative d'une augmentation de salaire, parce qu'elles ont un intrt vital  fidliser leurs meilleurs lments. D'abord parce que le recrutement cote cher, et ensuite parce qu'il est alatoire. Dans les cas extrmes, un mauvais recrutement peut couler une petite boite. Une entreprise de plus de 1000 personnes et disposant d'un service des R.H. verra les choses diffremment.


Tout  fait d'accord  :;):

----------


## henderson

> Quand je dis "combien de fumeurs balancent leur megots par la fenetre de la voiture ?"


On a rarement vu le contraire !

----------


## henderson

> J'en suis convaincu, tout comme je suis convaincu qu'il existe des salaris qui estiment que leur salaire est parfaitement  la hauteur de leur productivit et de leurs comptences.


Ne serait-ce pas les premiers signes de leur incomptence ?

----------


## zooro

> Ne serait-ce pas les premiers signes de leur incomptence ?


soit a, soit de leurs capacits de ngociateur.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## GrandFather

> Ne serait-ce pas les premiers signes de leur incomptence ?


Question toute thorique, puisqu'il doit en exister  peu prs autant que de licornes ou de plombier-zingueurs sigeant au comit directeur du MEDEF...  ::mrgreen::

----------


## henderson

Mon pre disait que le 1er Mai tait le seul jour de l'anne o il tait pay  sa juste valeur.

Ca ressemble plus  un gag compte tenu de ce que l'on est cens faire ce jour l, mais lui, le pauvre, travaillait pratiquement tous les jours.

----------


## lper

Soyons vigilants... ::?:  
http://www.liberation.fr/actualite/ecrans/255497.FR.php

----------


## bulbo

> Soyons vigilants... 
> http://www.liberation.fr/actualite/ecrans/255497.FR.php


Pourquoi ? Ca met l'avenir du pays en danger ? Ca n'a jamais ete fait par le passe et par d'autre partis ?

On savait deja TF1 plus ou moins acquise a la cause de N.S. Est-ce que ca va changer quelque chose ?

En ce moment les medias regorgent d'info comme quoi Sarko est dangereux et bla et bla.
Comme quoi il muselerait la presse ... il s'y prend bien mal dans ce cas.

Par contre on fait peu de cas des actions entreprisent par ce gouvernement, la 1ere rencontre avec les ecologistes par exemple.

On critique enormement des details debiles comme ses vacances mais tres peu les actions entreprises, moi je constate juste qu'il a dit des choses et que pour l'instant il fait ces meme choses.
Les francais devraient etre contents apres tout ils l'ont elus pour ca et c'est ca qu'il est en train de faire.

On a l'impression que les manoeuvres politico-politiciennes sont nees avec Sarkozy, comme quoi on oublie vite en france.

Bulbo  :;):

----------


## lper

Je ne peux que rpter, SOYONS VIGILANTS !  ::aie::

----------


## bulbo

> Je ne peux que rpter, SOYONS VIGILANTS !


Finalement je suis assez d'accord avec toi  ::aie::  on sera peut-etre pas vigilant sur les meme points mais on sera vigilant  ::mrgreen::  

Bulbo  :;):

----------


## Vld44

rien que le ton employ me fait gerber.

----------


## bulbo

> rien que le ton employ me fait gerber.


Tu parles du ton de l'article ? de mon post ? de la couleur de l'avatar de lper  ::aie::  ?

----------


## GrandFather

> rien que le ton employ me fait gerber.


Et,  part a, sur le fond, rien  dire ?

----------


## lper

> de la couleur de l'avatar de lper  ?


Je crois que je vais remettre mon vieux copain si a continue ! :;):

----------


## Higestromm

Jamais un politicien francais n'avais jamais t autant suivi.

Alors du coup mme si je je ne cherche pas  tre vigilant je suis tout de meme au courant de tout et ce jusqu'a la chiasse de Nicolas aprs avoir manger des moules pas fraiches...

Je crois que les mdias devraient se calmer un peu tout de mme.

----------


## hegros

Vous pourrez commenter vos liens externes c'est pas sympa pour ceux qui sont derrire un firewall d'entreprise et qui ne peuvent accder  certains sites (on bosse nous  ::aie::   )

----------


## Higestromm

> cette loi qui va, a prcis le chef de l'tat, rendre illgale la pratique des golden parachutes * , regardez l-haut dans le ciel cet homme qui descend doucement et se pose comme une fleur sur le toit de TF1 : c'est Laurent Solly, golden parachut directeur gnral adjoint de la Une


Si ca c'est pas de la grosse dsinformation et de la manipulation, je vais me faire moine.

Quelqu'un peux m expliquer ce que viens faire le golden parachute ici ?

Et aprs on dit que c'est Sarko le manipulateur :/

----------


## bidou

> Pourquoi ? Ca met l'avenir du pays en danger ? Ca n'a jamais ete fait par le passe et par d'autre partis ?


Et ca tu trouves ca normal. Alors par le pass on a pratiqu les tribunaux d'exception ou l'assassinat politique donc il faut continuer. C'est l'argument qui tue ton truc...  ::mouarf::

----------


## bulbo

> Et ca tu trouves ca normal. Alors par le pass on a pratiqu les tribunaux d'exception ou l'assassinat politique donc il faut continuer. C'est l'argument qui tue ton truc...


Mon argument qui tue c'etait le premier  ::P:  
Le second c'est juste pour souligner que ce qui choque ce journaliste est reproduit a chaque election d'un nouveau president, seulement ce mec ca le choque que quand c'est croque-mitaine-sarkozy qui fait ca.

Et mon troisieme demontre que de toute facon ca va pas changer grand chose a la partialite des infos diffusees par cette chaine.

Quelle charade ce truc  ::aie::  

Bulbo  :;):

----------


## lper

> Je crois que les mdias devraient se calmer un peu tout de mme.


D'accord avec toi mais c'est un autre dbat ....
Prendre le contrle (ou pas) d'une chaine de tl par un de ses amis, c'est plutt l que je m'interroge sur la gravit de la situation...

----------


## bidou

> Le second c'est juste pour souligner que ce qui choque ce journaliste est reproduit a chaque election d'un nouveau president, seulement ce mec ca le choque que quand c'est croque-mitaine-sarkozy qui fait ca.


Il faut dire que le candidat de la rupture qui fait la mme chose que ses prdecesseurs, ca fait un peu marrer  ::aie::  
Et ca avais fais plus de foin que ca quand Mitterand avait plac ses potes...

----------


## bulbo

> Il faut dire que le candidat de la rupture qui fait la mme chose que ses prdecesseurs, ca fait un peu marrer  
> Et ca avais fais plus de foin que ca quand Mitterand avait plac ses potes...


Desole j'etais un peu jeune pour faire de la politique sous Mitterand mais je m'en souviens donc je suppose que ca avait du faire du foin  ::aie::  

Candidat de la rupture ca veut dire qu'il ne doit faire que du nouveau a chaque fois ? Meme pas une petite fois il va pouvoir utiliser une vieille recette qui a fait ses preuves dans le passe ?
Bon je parle pas de ce cas la, je suis d'accord que ca interpelle mais a part si il supprime la diffusion des New-York (unite speciale, section criminelle, Newew-Yooooork a non ca c'est la star ac il peut virer si il veut  ::P:  ) je m'en tape un peu qu'il aille a TF1, au moins on saura quel poids accorder aux infos pro-sarkozy venant de la.

Bulbo  :;):

----------


## GrandFather

> Quelqu'un peux m expliquer ce que viens faire le golden parachute ici ?


C'est un jeu de mots que fait le journaliste entre les "golden parachutes" et le "parachutage" de Laurent Solly, et "golden" parce que le parachutage s'avre assez lucratif, au passage : directeur gnral adjoint de la Une, a doit marger pas trop mal, non ? C'est aussi pour mettre le doigt sur le lger dcalage entre le discours moraliste qui a fait lire N. Sarkozy et ce genre de pratiques...

----------


## bulbo

> C'est un jeu de mots que fait le journaliste entre les "golden parachutes" et le "parachutage" de Laurent Solly, et "golden" parce que le parachutage s'avre assez lucratif, au passage : directeur gnral adjoint de la Une, a doit marger pas trop mal, non ? C'est aussi pour mettre le doigt sur le lger dcalage entre le discours moraliste qui a fait lire N. Sarkozy et ce genre de pratiques...


En meme temps pas enorme le decalage.
Solly c'est defonce pendant la campagne, c'etait le "travailler plus" et maintenant il est DG adjoint chez TF1, c'est le "gagner plus"  ::aie::  

Bulbo  ::dehors::

----------


## lper

Y a un autre truc qui m'interpelle, c'est la demande de dmission des ministres si ils ne sont pas lus...
La charge de travail d'un ministre ne doit pas tre si norme que a pour pouvoir cumuler les mandats... ::roll::  
 Jupp est dja maire, ministre et il va encore tre dput ?
J'ai ou je comprend srement rien  la politique... ::aie::

----------


## ben_harper

> Desole j'etais un peu jeune pour faire de la politique sous Mitterand mais je m'en souviens donc je suppose que ca avait du faire du foin  
> 
> Candidat de la rupture ca veut dire qu'il ne doit faire que du nouveau a chaque fois ? Meme pas une petite fois il va pouvoir utiliser une vieille recette qui a fait ses preuves dans le passe ?
> Bon je parle pas de ce cas la, je suis d'accord que ca interpelle mais a part si il supprime la diffusion des New-York (unite speciale, section criminelle, Newew-Yooooork a non ca c'est la star ac il peut virer si il veut  ) je m'en tape un peu qu'il aille a TF1, *au moins on saura quel poids accorder aux infos pro-sarkozy venant de la.*
> Bulbo


Toi peut tre, malheureusement, je ne pense pas que ce sera le cas de tout le monde.  ::cry::  

Mais bon TF1 tait dj une chaine pro sarkozyste, donc dans le fond rien ne change...

----------


## ben_harper

> Y a un autre truc qui m'interpelle, c'est la demande de dmission des ministres si ils ne sont pas lus...
> La charge de travail d'un ministre ne doit pas tre si norme que a pour pouvoir cumuler les mandats... 
>  Jupp est dja maire, ministre et il va encore tre dput ?
> J'ai ou je comprend srement rien  la politique...


Je me trompe peut tre, mais ce n'est pas N.S. qui avait fait tout un foin sur le non cumul de mandats ou bien c'tait un autre candidat ??

----------


## Higestromm

> C'est un jeu de mots que fait le journaliste entre les "golden parachutes" et le "parachutage" de Laurent Solly, et "golden" parce que le parachutage s'avre assez lucratif, au passage : directeur gnral adjoint de la Une, a doit marger pas trop mal, non ? C'est aussi pour mettre le doigt sur le lger dcalage entre le discours moraliste qui a fait lire N. Sarkozy et ce genre de pratiques...


Et c'est a double usage car ceux qui lisent ca de travers peuvent croire qu'il  donner un super golden parachute a son pote. Il suffit d'un type qui comprenne de travers et hop on arrive  une nouvelle lgende urbaine. 
Dja quand j'entend des conversation ou les gens se plaigne de donner tous leurs fric au prsident qui touche 150 Millions d'euros par mois ... au dbut ca me faisait rire mais plus maintenant.

Donc dja quand je lit un article aussi peu impartial ca me gonfle pas mal. Ensuite quand j'imagine les drives d'une mauvaise comprhension du texte ca me donne envi de donner des claques. 
Libert de la presse ca ne veux pas dire libert de faire nimporte quoi !

----------


## GrandFather

> Ensuite quand j'imagine les drives d'une mauvaise comprhension du texte ca me donne envi de donner des claques.


Avant de s'inquiter des ventuelles drives, et de donner des claques, il serait peut-tre intressant de s'intresser au fond de l'affaire, et de ce que reprsente une telle nomination ?



> Mais bon TF1 tait dj une chaine pro sarkozyste, donc dans le fond rien ne change...


Je ne suis pas tout  fait d'accord, TF1 n'est pas une chane pro-sarkozyste, nonobstant les amitis particulires entre les dirigeants de la chane et le nouveau Prsident, c'est une chane qui se place toujours du ct du pouvoir, et donc anticipe l'arrive d'un nouveau dirigeant par un cirage de pompes en rgle. Ils avaient jou Balladur contre Chirac en 1995 et s'taient bien vautrs, l ils ont mis sur le bon cheval...  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

> Y a un autre truc qui m'interpelle, c'est la demande de dmission des ministres si ils ne sont pas lus...
> La charge de travail d'un ministre ne doit pas tre si norme que a pour pouvoir cumuler les mandats... 
>  Jupp est dja maire, ministre et il va encore tre dput ?
> J'ai ou je comprend srement rien  la politique...


C'est leurs adjoints qui sigent, c'est indiqu  chaque fois.

----------


## Vld44

> Et,  part a, sur le fond, rien  dire ?


Je parlais de l'article ...

J'ai acquis avec l'exprience de ne pas chercher de fond dans quelque chose mis avec mauvaise foi.

CF ma signature, on ne peut pas tre juge et partie  la fois. Entre nous, l'objectivit et les mdias je n'y ai jamais cru.

edit : je ne dis pas que ce qu'ils disent est faux, mais je m'abstient de juger / commenter une telle parodie de mthode informative.

----------


## bulbo

> Et,  part a, sur le fond, rien  dire ?


Bah en meme temps ya beaucoup d'info dans l'article mais peu de sources "fiables"
Alors tour a tour on a:
- un observateur
- certains: trouant de precision
- le PCF: sans mentionner quel interlocuteur exactement
- un salarie: quelqu'un au pif chez TF1, source introduite dans le secret des dieux donc
- un autre: itou
- un journaliste: re itou

En gros rien de precis pour les 3/4 des infos, ce qui ressort de l'article: bah Solly est DG adjoint a TF1 et c'est tout.

Le journaliste dit que Paolini n'a pas voulu de Solly mais ne cite personne, ca semble etre une conclusion maison faite a partir de l'annonce Bouygue.. pipo ou a considerer comme tel

Concernant le veto de Cecilia Sarkozy (on se demande bien pourquoi elle mettrait son veto), la source etant "certains" tu peux classer dans ragots et commerages

La fonction de Solly chez TF1: inconnue a ce jour donc tout les delires s'y rattachant -> poubelle

Bref pas grand chose dans cet article et pour discuter du fond bah pour une fois c'est un president qui obtient quelque chose d'un industriel et non l'inverse (un yacht pour les vacances, une place pour un pote).
Qui sait peut-etre que c'est plus le meme qui va toujours baisser son froc  ::aie::  

D'un point de vue etique c'est sur que ca sent fortement le "a charge de revanche" si c'est ce que tu voulais entendre mais la politique n'est qu'affaire d'influence on ne changera pas le principe et Sarko a l'air d'en maitriser toutes les ficelles.
Remarque tant mieux pour lui, ca lui laisse une plus grande marge de manoeuvre, reste a voir ce qu'il en fera.

Bulbo  :;):

----------


## lper

> C'est leurs adjoints qui sigent, c'est indiqu  chaque fois.


Ben a me choque encore plus !

----------


## Caine

Les socialistes prennent vraiment l'pisode 3 "la revanche des sith" trop au srieux.

Comme d'autres sur ce forum...avant de nous comparer  une dictature, il faudrait vraiment songer  regarder du ct des vrais dictatures pour voir de quoi il s'agit vraiment.

L'opposition en "unique dfenseur" de la dmocratie, il ne faut quand mme pas pousser!

----------


## hegros

L'opposition faite par des guignols et pantins est un signe de dmocratie ? Si s'en est une alors elle est  l'tat d'embryon, faut quand mme pas pousser c'est plus extremiste que dmocrate...

----------


## hegros

GB aussi est un grand dmocrate... http://www.lemonde.fr/web/article/0,...?xtor=RSS-3208

----------


## bidou

En mme temps on ne peut pas dire que la russie et la chine soient des grands modles de dmocratie...

----------


## hegros

> En mme temps on ne peut pas dire que la russie et la chine soient des grands modles de dmocratie...


Tu peux me donner 1 modle de dmocratie dans le monde ou mme en Europe ? La rfrence en dmocratie elle est o au USA ?

----------


## bidou

l'allemagne, a te va ?

Aux USA il n'y a plus tellement de prisonniers politique, on a encore le droit de penser, dire, crire ce qu'on veut, tu es jug par des juges lus et par des jury de citoyen, tout cela tu peux l'oublier en chine.

----------


## Janitrix

Pourquoi est-ce si important pour toi de dcredibiliser les USA ? Correspondrais tu au clich du franais anti-amricain qui passe plus de temps  chercher les erreurs de l'autre plutt que d'essayer de s'amliorer ?

Il n'y a AUCUN intrt  ta dmarche actuelle, si ce n'est te montrer comme quelqu'un d'aigri. Je ne te juge pas (du moins pas intentionnellement), juste je trouve dommage que tu veuilles  tout prix nous convaincre que les amricains sont le mal absolu...

La discussion gauche VS droite n'a jamais t constructive, tout le monde le sait mais pourtant certains s'acharnent  prouver sa supriorit. C'est dommage pour tout le monde, alors arretez de perdre votre temps sur ce genre de discussion vide d'argument, o le but principal est de se moquer des dfauts de l'autre...

We can live together, or die alone  ::yaisse2::

----------


## hegros

> Pourquoi est-ce si important pour toi de dcredibiliser les USA ? Correspondrais tu au clich du franais anti-amricain qui passe plus de temps  chercher les erreurs de l'autre plutt que d'essayer de s'amliorer ?


Je ne suis plus franais depuis le ministre  la morve de l'identit.




> Il n'y a AUCUN intrt  ta dmarche actuelle, si ce n'est te montrer comme quelqu'un d'aigri. Je ne te juge pas (du moins pas intentionnellement), juste je trouve dommage que tu veuilles  tout prix nous convaincre que les amricains sont le mal absolu...


Je me moque compltement de convaincre cela ne m'intresse pas c'est rserv aux politiques cela.




> La discussion gauche VS droite n'a jamais t constructive, tout le monde le sait mais pourtant certains s'acharnent  prouver sa supriorit. C'est dommage pour tout le monde, alors arretez de perdre votre temps sur ce genre de discussion vide d'argument, o le but principal est de se moquer des dfauts de l'autre...


Et alors on dirait que cela te fait perdre ton sens de l'humour.

----------


## Janitrix

Non c'est juste que a m'nerve que des gens se pourrissent la vie avec des trucs aussi con, alors qu'ils pourraient profiter du temps perdu (parce que crois moi c'est du temps perdu) pour faire autre chose.

Si ton trip c'est de critiquer des gens que tu avoues har, tant mieux pour toi, c'est juste que si tu les hais tant, pourquoi leur accorder ne serait-ce qu'une seconde ?

Je ne te comprends pas...

----------


## hegros

> Si ton trip c'est de critiquer des gens que tu avoues har, tant mieux pour toi, c'est juste que si tu les hais tant, pourquoi leur accorder ne serait-ce qu'une seconde ?
> 
> Je ne te comprends pas...


Je critique l o cela peut tre criticable maintenant que tu n'acceptes pas la critique c'est ton problme, un signe d'ouverture d'esprit dmocratique surement... 

Parler, crire, chanter, danser, penser ce sont des liberts que j'ai depuis ma naissance de ce ct la dans l'absolu la dmocratie dont on parle ne m'apporte rien si ce n'est les abus et drives de certains qui voudraient nous les retirer

----------


## Janitrix

Il y a critiquer, et critiquer. Que tu critiques la droite, la gauche, je m'en fous, c'est bien, il faut des gens qui critiquent, sinon on avancerai jamais.

Mais quand a devient comme maintenant : 



> GB aussi est un grand dmocrate... http://www.lemonde.fr/web/article/0,...?xtor=RSS-3208


Je ne vois pas l'intrt de cette "critique". Elle n'a rien de constructif, c'est une critique pour critiquer.

Ne crois pas que la critique me gne, ce qui me gne, c'est quand on passe son temps  critiquer, on passe  ct de tout...

----------


## hegros

Beh c'est quand mme un systme dmocratique reconnu mondialement les USA d'ailleurs ce sont les premiers dfenseurs et les premiers investigateurs. De plus  c'est peut tre le premier pays dmocratique au monde bien avant la france barbare.

Le problme c'est que maintenant il y a beaucoup de chose remise en question d aux interventions au nom de la dmocratie qui fait que finalement parfois c'est l'hospital qui se fout de la charit...

----------


## Janitrix

> Beh c'est quand mme un systme dmocratique reconnu mondialement les USA d'ailleurs ce sont les premiers dfenseurs et les premiers investigateurs. De plus  c'est peut tre le premier pays dmocratique au monde bien avant la france barbare.
> 
> Le problme c'est que maintenant il y a beaucoup de chose remise en question d aux interventions au nom de la dmocratie qui fait que finalement parfois c'est l'hospital qui se fout de la charit...


J'aime mieux a  ::P:  . L c'est mieux, a me convient, c'est pos, c'est argument, c'est bon, j'accepte et en plus t'as de la chance je suis d'accord  ::mrgreen::  .

Deux minutes plus tt t'aurais dis : 


> Les amricains tous des tars qui sont en train de faire de leur pseudo dmocratie une dictature sans prcdent avec ce kk de GB qui joue au golf depuis son ranch au Texas au lieu de mriter son salaire...


Tu vois la diffrence  ::aie::  ? (la caricature, non je sais pas ce que c'est  ::aie::  )

----------


## hegros

En mme temps j'y peux rien si vous tirez des conclusions un peu hative sur la base de 3-4 phrases. Sur un tel sujet c'est difficile de faire ressortir les problmes de fonds sans tourner 10heures  discuter pour rien sans se faire taxer de quoi dja ? Haineux ?  ::roll::

----------


## bidou

> Le problme c'est que maintenant il y a beaucoup de chose remise en question d aux interventions au nom de la dmocratie qui fait que finalement parfois c'est l'hospital qui se fout de la charit...


Cependant il y aura plus de volontaires pour aller aux tats unis plutt qu'en chine. Sauf pour Guantanamo, je ne vois pas trop en quoi les USA ne serait pas une dmocratie, mme si cot reprsentativit ils sont aussi nuls que nous  ::aie::

----------


## zooro

> De plus c'est peut tre le premier pays dmocratique au monde bien avant la france barbare.


1787 vs 1791... ah oui, *bien* avant...
Enfin, a dpend aussi de ta dfinition du mot "barbare"  :;):

----------


## hegros

> Cependant il y aura plus de volontaires pour aller aux tats unis plutt qu'en chine. Sauf pour Guantanamo, je ne vois pas trop en quoi les USA ne serait pas une dmocratie, mme si cot reprsentativit ils sont aussi nuls que nous


Tu oublies l'affaire de TR. Les USA l'ont bien interdit de sjourner et d'*enseigner*. 
C'est ces drives qui font qu'il y a une contradiction dans les faits. Car l c'est quand mme anti-dmocratique alors pour un modle mondial..les autres ca fait peur...

----------


## Janitrix

Haha le zooro il a dit son message, enlevant la partie intressante, mais j'ai eu le temps de lire; mouhahahaha  ::king::  . Des exemples : bah le Patriot Act, les coutes tlphoniques, ya qu'a regarder Prison Break  ::aie::  . Nan en France ce qui est nul c'est qu'on voit toujours le mme ct des amricains, MERCI LA PRESSE !

C'est pour a que je lis Times et Newsweek  ::mrgreen::

----------


## zooro

> Tu oublies l'affaire de TR. Les USA l'ont bien interdit de sjourner et d'*enseigner*. 
> C'est ces drives qui font qu'il y a une contradiction dans les faits. Car l c'est quand mme anti-dmocratique alors pour un modle mondial..les autres ca fait peur...


C'est quoi TR, et en quoi le fait d'interdire quelque chose est-il anti-dmocratique ?
La dmocratie, c'est le gouvernement par le peuple (directement ou indirectement). Si le peuple (ou, en l'occurrence, ses reprsentants) dcide que telle ide est interdite, c'est peut-tre injuste, illgal, idiot, etc., mais _c'est_ dmocratique.

----------


## zooro

> Haha le zooro il a dit son message, enlevant la partie intressante


Oui, je me souviens de discussions striles sur 10 pages, pour arriver  la conclusion qu'on tait tous d'accord sur le fond, mais pas sur la faon de prsenter les choses. Donc, j'vite de lancer certaines personnes sur certains sujets  ::lol::  




> Nan en France ce qui est nul c'est qu'on voit toujours le mme ct des amricains, MERCI LA PRESSE !


Tout  fait d'accord. On est prompts  juger et  critiquer les autres, mais on n'admet par qu'ils fassent de mme avec nous.




> C'est pour a que je lis Times et Newsweek


Et tu as bien raison. La diversit des sources, c'est la meilleure solution pour pouvoir se faire soi-mme une opinion d'un sujet.

----------


## bidou

> Tu oublies l'affaire de TR. Les USA l'ont bien interdit de sjourner et d'*enseigner*. 
> C'est ces drives qui font qu'il y a une contradiction dans les faits. Car l c'est quand mme anti-dmocratique alors pour un modle mondial..les autres ca fait peur...


Je ne savais pas que la dmocratie tait garante du droit d'enseigner par des non citoyens. Il me semble que l'enseignement du crationnisme est interdit aussi et que personne ne va hurler contre a (enfin plus grand monde)

----------


## hegros

> C'est quoi TR, et en quoi le fait d'interdire quelque chose est-il anti-dmocratique ?


TR=tariq ramadan.

Ah d'accord je peux donc interdire d'enseigner ou d'crire un article sans que cela soit anti-dmocratique. C'est un mot nouveau alors ?




> La dmocratie, c'est le gouvernement par le peuple (directement ou indirectement). Si le peuple (ou, en l'occurrence, ses reprsentants) dcide que telle ide est interdite, c'est peut-tre injuste, illgal, idiot, etc., mais _c'est_ dmocratique.


Non tu ne peux pas remettre en question des droits qui sont fondamentaux le peuple n'a pas le pouvoir absolu il est soumis  des lois et ne peux en aucun cas dcider  l'encontre de ces dernires.

----------


## zooro

> Ah d'accord je peux donc interdire d'enseigner ou d'crire un article sans que cela soit anti-dmocratique.


Toi, non. Tu n'es ni le peuple, ni son reprsentant majoritaire.




> C'est un mot nouveau alors ?


Non, un mot inexistant (sauf si tu peux m'en donner une dfinition extraite d'un dico).




> Non tu ne peux pas remettre en question des droits qui sont fondamentaux le peuple n'a pas le pouvoir absolu il est soumis  des lois et ne peux en aucun cas dcider  l'encontre de ces dernires.


Il n'y a absolument aucun rapport entre l'interdiction de quelque chose et le fait que ce soit dmocratique ou non. C'est peut-tre anticonstitutionnel, inconstitutionnel, illgal, ou tout ce que tu veux, mais pas "anti-dmocratique".

----------


## hegros

> Toi, non. Tu n'es ni le peuple, ni son reprsentant majoritaire.


D'accord je sais bien qu'il ne s'agit pas de moi  ::mrgreen::  Sinon l'affaire serait rgle  ::mouarf::  





> Non, un mot inexistant (sauf si tu peux m'en donner une dfinition extraite d'un dico).


D'accord gnial je viens d'inventer un mot  croire que la dmocratie  les pieds bien pos dans le plat et qu'il n'y a jamais de drive.




> Il n'y a absolument aucun rapport entre l'interdiction de quelque chose et le fait que ce soit dmocratique ou non. C'est peut-tre anticonstitutionnel, inconstitutionnel, illgal, ou tout ce que tu veux, mais pas "anti-dmocratique".


Je peux donc interdire une action dmocratique (comme un dbat tv)sans que cela soit anti-dmocratique ?

----------


## Erwy

> La dmocratie, c'est le gouvernement par le peuple (directement ou indirectement). Si le peuple (ou, en l'occurrence, ses reprsentants) dcide que telle ide est interdite, c'est peut-tre injuste, illgal, idiot, etc., mais _c'est_ dmocratique.


Non, ce que tu cites est ncessaire  une dmocratie mais pas suffisant.
Pour que ce soit une dmocratie , il faut aussi que l'tat garantisse certains droits  egalit entre *tous* ses citoyens.
Autrement 51% de la population pourrait opprimer dmocratiquement les 49 autres %
Lassant  ce clich/dsinformation  deux balles que le vote suffit  la dmocratie  ::roll::

----------


## hegros

> Je ne savais pas que la dmocratie tait garante du droit d'enseigner par des non citoyens. Il me semble que l'enseignement du crationnisme est interdit aussi et que personne ne va hurler contre a (enfin plus grand monde)


Citoyen ou pas cela ne change rien  moins que la dmocratie(et cela se confirme en ralit) aux USA est diffrentes de celles d'Europe et d'ailleurs.

D'autant plus que TR n'enseignait pas le crationnisme la bas...Mais il se dfend trs bien sur son site et ce n'est pas le sujet du thread

----------


## zooro

> Je peux donc interdire une action dmocratique sans que cela soit anti-dmocratique ?


C'est quoi une "action dmocratique" ???

La dmocratie, c'est le gouvernement par le peuple ou ses reprsentants. C'est--dire que la dmocratie, en France (pour prendre un exemple concret) est exerce par les assembles (nationale et snat), le prsident de la Rpublique, et le gouvernement, qui tous sont soit lus, soit nomms par les lus.
Les manifs ne relvent pas,  mon sens, de la dmocratie. Sauf si la majorit du peuple (i.e. des citoyens) y participent.

----------


## hegros

> C'est quoi une "action dmocratique" ???


Lancer un dbat tv ou une discution dans une localit (le lieu on s'en moque).

----------


## questionneuse

> Cependant il y aura plus de volontaires pour aller aux tats unis plutt qu'en chine...


Moi je suis plus volontaire pour la chine...  ::mrgreen::  




> Sauf pour Guantanamo, je ne vois pas trop en quoi les USA ne serait pas une dmocratie


Euhh.. c'est vrai que les chinois torturent en chine contrairement aux amricains qui prfrent tortur en iraq..  ::roll::  
En dehors du fait qu'ils ont annonc il n'y a pas longtemps qu'ils prferent mettre des innocents en prison plutot que de risquer des attentats, pourtant ils le reconnaissancent ils n'ont aucune preuve qu'ils vont se produire.

En passant sur le fait qu'ils sont les armateurs des tribus qui s'affrontent aujourd'hui au Soudan... Et sur un air solenel ils accusent la chine de collaborer avec le gvt soudanais, et tout ceci uniquement car la chine a dcrocher un gros contrat ptrolier avec le soudan, contrat qu'ils auraient videment voulu dcrocher.

On peut alors parler d'une dmocratie vicieuse. Ce qui pour moi est certainement plus grave qu'une dictature vicieuse. Puisque on peut associer une partie du peuple votant pour GB comme collaboratrice avec ces actes nausabonds qui malheureusement ont une incidence sur l'ensemble du monde et non pas uniquement sur leur propre pays. 
Et l est bien le problme, je voudrai alors pouvoir voter moi aussi pour choisir ce prsident qui a l'air de croire qu'il a le droit de prsider le monde...   ::?:

----------


## bidou

> Citoyen ou pas cela ne change rien  moins que la dmocratie(et cela se confirme en ralit) aux USA est diffrentes de celles d'Europe et d'ailleurs.


non c'est pareil, en Europe tu n'as pas le droit d'enseigner ce que tu veux,  aucun moment la dmocratie, c'est le droit de faire n'importe quoi. Dans le cas que tu cites, l'autorit amricaine dmocratiquement lue est parfaitrement en droit d'accorder ou non un visa  un non citoyen amricain

----------


## hegros

> non c'est pareil, en Europe tu n'as pas le droit d'enseigner ce que tu veux,  aucun moment la dmocratie, c'est le droit de faire n'importe quoi. Dans le cas que tu cites, l'autorit amricaine dmocratiquement lue est parfaitrement en droit d'accorder ou non un visa  un non citoyen amricain


D'accord donc comme zooro pour toi interdire un dbat tv ou un dbat dans une localit c'est normal c'est cela la dmocratie en tout cas ce n'est pas anti-dmocratique.

----------


## Janitrix

Attention, un dbat et un apprentissage c'est diffrent. Interdire le dbat : Ben Laden aime t-il les blagues de toto, c'est pour moi contraire  la dmocratie, mais interdire  un prof d'apprendre  ses lves comment voler des voitures, vu que c'est pour le bien du peuple, ce n'est pas anti dmocratique.

----------


## bidou

> D'accord donc comme zooro pour toi interdire un dbat tv ou un dbat dans une localit c'est normal c'est cela la dmocratie en tout cas ce n'est pas anti-dmocratique.


quel rapport entre un dbat  la tv et le droit d'enseigner  ::koi::

----------


## questionneuse

on peut citer la dclaration des droits de l'homme qui finalement n'est vritablement appliqu par aucun pays, au point qu'on ne connait meme plus nos droits:

 Tout individu a droit  la libert d'opinion et d'expression, ce qui implique le droit de ne pas tre inquit pour ses opinions et celui de chercher, de recevoir et de rpandre, sans considrations de frontires, les informations et les ides par quelque moyen d'expression que ce soit. 

ps: il n'est pas question de dmocratie mais de droits de l'homme et il est souvent dit que les dmocraties sont celles qui les respectent le mieux.
Mais on peut se rveiller et comprendre que dmocratie ou dictature les droits sont loin d'etre respect..

----------


## hegros

> quel rapport entre un dbat  la tv et le droit d'enseigner


Tu dbarques bidou ou quoi  ::aie::   Il y a un problme de dfinition (anti-dmocratique) car si interdire d'enseigner (et ce n'est pas le crationnisme) n'est pas anti-dmocratique alors que publier un article de presse oui alors c'est qu'effectivement il y a un dcalage.

Sans vouloir remettre en cause les choix dans l'enseignement car les USA on le plus de diplms et leur moyenne est meilleure qu'en Europe peut tre moins bien qu'au Japon...

----------


## bidou

> Tu dbarques bidou ou quoi   Il y a un problme de dfinition (anti-dmocratique) car si interdire d'enseigner (et ce n'est pas le crationnisme) n'est pas anti-dmocratique alors que publier un article de presse oui alors c'est qu'effectivement il y a un dcalage.


Encore qu'enseigner et donner une opinion sont deux choses diffrentes. Par dfinition le publique est plus  mme de remettre en question un article de journal qu'un enseignement

----------


## bidou

> on peut citer la dclaration des droits de l'homme qui finalement n'est vritablement appliqu par aucun pays, au point qu'on ne connait meme plus nos droits:
> 
>  Tout individu a droit  la libert d'opinion et d'expression, ce qui implique le droit de ne pas tre inquit pour ses opinions et celui de chercher, de recevoir et de rpandre, sans considrations de frontires, les informations et les ides par quelque moyen d'expression que ce soit.


le texte original est




> La libre communication des penses et des opinions est un des droits les plus prcieux de l'Homme : tout Citoyen peut donc parler, crire, imprimer librement, sauf  rpondre de l'abus de cette libert dans les cas dtermins par la Loi.


ce qui est assez diffrent...

----------


## questionneuse

Non non bidou j'insiste tu peus vrifier article 19:

http://www.un.org/french/aboutun/dudh.htm#19

Et on peut videment remettre en question un enseignement, l'cole ne forme pas des petits coliers qui ont des ides semblables en tout point...
Cela n'empeche pas qu'il y a des cours dispenss quivalent sur toute la france.

----------


## bidou

c'est la version de 1948 (ONU), je te parle de la version de 1789 qui est reprise par la constitution franaise. Et tout les tas dmocratiques admettent qu'il existe des limites  la libert d'expressions. Et heureusement sinon rien n'empcherait les appels aux meurtres et autres joyeusets similaires

----------


## zooro

> D'accord donc comme zooro pour toi interdire un dbat tv ou un dbat dans une localit c'est *normal* c'est cela la dmocratie en tout cas ce n'est pas anti-dmocratique.


Ce n'est pas ce qu'on a dit. On a juste dit que a n'avait pas de rapport avec la dmocratie. Ca a ventuellement un rapport avec la loi.
Et je ne vois pas quel dbat aurait t interdit dans une localit, alors qu'il aurait respect la loi (tu as un exemple ?).




> Non non bidou j'insiste tu peus vrifier article 19:
> http://www.un.org/french/aboutun/dudh.htm#19


Moi aussi, j'insiste (je suis d'accord avec bidou, pour la citation) : http://www.conseil-constitutionnel.fr/textes/d1789.htm

Pour mieux comprendre ces ides de droits, il y a une maxime trs intressante  garder en tte:



> Ma libert s'arrte l o commence celle des autres.


Autrement dit, je peux faire tout ce que je veux ds lors que a ne t'empche pas de faire tout ce que tu veux. Et rciproquement.




> Et on peut videment remettre en question un enseignement, l'cole ne forme pas des petits coliers qui ont des ides semblables en tout point...
> Cela n'empeche pas qu'il y a des cours dispenss quivalent sur toute la france.


Comme on disait: a n'a rien  voir avec la dmocratie. Sauf si on considre que c'est le peuple, par l'intermdiaire de ses reprsentants, qui dcide du programme enseign.

----------


## Erwy

> Ce n'est pas ce qu'on a dit. *On a juste dit que a n'avait pas de rapport avec la dmocratie.* Ca a ventuellement un rapport avec la loi.


Sauf que :
1) la libert de la presse c'est un des fondements admis de la dmocratie  ::roll::  
2) au dernire nouvelle les rgles d'une socit *organise*, dmocratie ou non, c'est par la loi que a se fait, donc difficile de dire que quelque chose  un rapport avec la loi mais pas avec la dmocratie vue que ce sont en priorit les lois *et* leurs applications qui font ou non une democratie.  ::roll::  

La dmocratie ce n'est pas que l'opinion de la majorit, m'enfin on n'est plus  une approximation/dsinformation prt sur ce thread, quelque soit le bord  ::roll::

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

De toute manire, c'est Poutine le seul dmocrate au monde (sic).

----------


## zooro

> Sauf que :
> 1) la libert de la presse c'est un des fondements admis de la dmocratie  
> 2) au dernire nouvelle les rgles d'une socit *organise*, dmocratie ou non, c'est par la loi que a se fait, donc difficile de dire que quelque chose  un rapport avec la loi mais pas avec la dmocratie vue que ce sont en priorit les lois *et* leurs applications qui font ou non une democratie.


D'accord.

Mais on est d'accord aussi sur le fait que interdire quelque chose parce que c'est contraire  une loi, ce n'est pas "anti-dmocratique". Au contraire, c'est "pro-dmocratique", puisque a permet le respect des dcisions prises par les reprsentants du peuple (sous la forme de la loi en question).




> La dmocratie ce n'est pas que l'opinion de la majorit


Je suis d'accord avec toi sur ce point. Mais pas sur la dfinition de la dmocratie. Pour moi, la dfinition est donne par l'thymologie du terme: le gouvernement par le peuple ou ses reprsentants lus. En France, c'est la deuxime partie qui est utilise.

----------


## questionneuse

> c'est la version de 1948 (ONU), je te parle de la version de 1789 qui est reprise par la constitution franaise. Et tout les tas dmocratiques admettent qu'il existe des limites  la libert d'expressions. Et heureusement sinon rien n'empcherait les appels aux meurtres et autres joyeusets similaires


Quand meme on fait un retour en arrire on prend celle de 1789 quand ca nous va et puis quand elle nous va plus on reprend celle que de 1948..
La nouvelle est sens amliorer l'ancienne, c'est le but des nouvelles versions, on essaie d'viter les rgressions.

Enfin, la dernire en date est celle dont on parle quant il est question de droit de l'homme sinon pendant qu'on y est on fait un retour aux anne 1400.

Autant dire donc qu'on a le droit de bafouer les droits de 1948  vous entendre. Ca valait le coup de les notifier. 
L'ONU perd son temp vraiment en attendant je me suis toujours demand  quoi elle servait.. :;): 

ps: "Le 10 dcembre 1948, les 58 Etats Membres qui constituaient alors lAssemble gnrale ont adopt la Dclaration universelle des droits de lhomme  Paris au Palais de Chaillot (rsolution 217 A (III)). Pour commmorer son adoption, la journe des droits de l'homme est clbre chaque anne le 10 dcembre. Pour en savoir plus, lisez la rubrique consacre  l'histoire de la Dclaration des droits de l'homme."

source: http://www.un.org/french/aboutun/dudh.htm

Mais pourquoi ils l'ont sign!  ::):

----------


## Erwy

> Je suis d'accord avec toi sur ce point. Mais pas sur la dfinition de la dmocratie. Pour moi, la dfinition est donne par l'thymologie du terme: le gouvernement par le peuple ou ses reprsentants lus. En France, c'est la deuxime partie qui est utilise.


Tu en fais ce que tu veux , ce n'est pas comme si c'tait *ma* dfinition de la dmocratie ::roll:: 
2 commentaires quand mme
- entre l'thymologie et la dfinition d'un terme il y a un truc qui s'appelle l'histoire. Politique ca vient de Polis , la cit et a concerne en premier lieu les milieux urbains (mme si le sens de cit s'largit ensuite) , donc d'aprs ton raisonnement, on peut dj en exclure tous les pecnauds de la campagne
- Napolon III a t (trs largement) lue au suffrage universelle  et  fait un coup d'Etat qui a t tout aussi largement plbiscit, donc ,le second Empire est  doncune dmocratie puisqu'il repond  une demande du peuple cqfd 
 ::roll::

----------


## Erwy

> Les manifs ne relvent pas,  mon sens, de la dmocratie. Sauf si la majorit du peuple (i.e. des citoyens) y participent.


Tiens je l'avais oubli celle-la aussi.
Alors si mes souvenirs sont bons ca recoupe un nom moins trivial : "libert de runion, d'association et de regroupement " ou  un truc du style.
Moins je veux bien que tu me trouves un rgime dmocratique qui l'interdise  ou  le limite quand ca ne correspond pas  un majorit de la population mais ca ne me semble pas gagn  ::roll::

----------


## zooro

> La nouvelle est sens amliorer l'ancienne, c'est le but des nouvelles versions, on essaie d'viter les rgressions.
> Enfin, la dernire en date est celle dont on parle quant il est question de droit de l'homme sinon pendant qu'on y est on fait un retour aux anne 1400.


D'accord, alors autant prendre la dernire dernire en date: 



> La Charte des droits fondamentaux est une dclaration des droits adopte le 7 dcembre 2000 par l'Union europenne.





> entre l'thymologie et la dfinition d'un terme il y a un truc qui s'appelle l'histoire.


Oui, mais une dfinition est donne par un dictionnaire. Or, moi, je lis :



> dmocratie
> nom fminin
> (grec dmokratia)
>     * Systme politique, forme de gouvernement dans lequel la souverainet mane du peuple.
>     * tat ayant ce type de gouvernement.
>     * Systme de rapports tablis  l'intrieur d'une institution, d'un groupe, etc., o il est tenu compte, aux divers niveaux hirarchiques, des avis de ceux qui ont  excuter les tches commandes.


C'est la dfinition qu'on trouve quasiment dans tous les dicos.




> Politique ca vient de Polis , la cit et a concerne en premier lieu les milieux urbains (mme si le sens de cit s'largit ensuite) , donc d'aprs ton raisonnement, on peut dj en exclure tous les pecnauds de la campagne


La "politique", c'est l'art de gouverner la cit. Donc, mon "raisonnement" (mme si ce n'en tait pas un) se tient.

----------


## questionneuse

Lool! 

En gros, le droit de manger des fraises fait partie de la dmocratie si la majorit du peuple y participe. 
Cette dgustation est dmocratique tant donn qu'une majorit de francais aime les fraises, on serait bien dans la mouise si 51% d'entre eux n'aimaient pas ca.. ::aie::

----------


## Erwy

> C'est la dfinition qu'on trouve quasiment dans tous les dicos.


Achte une encyclopdie t'apprendra la diffrence entre une dfinition succinte et une information plus complte  ::roll::  



> La "politique", c'est l'art de gouverner la cit. Donc, mon "raisonnement" (mme si ce n'en tait pas un) se tient.


1) on ne gouverne donc pas  la campagne avec de la politique? tonnant

2)tiens j'ai fait comme toi, je me suis content de prendre un dictionnaire



> POLITIQUE, subst. fm.
> A. 1. Au sing. [Avec art. df.] Art de conduire les affaires de l'tat, science et pratique du gouvernement de l'tat. 
> 2. Au sing. ou au plur. [Avec art. df. ou indf.] Conduite effective des affaires publiques, mene, suivant certains principes, par les gouvernants d'un tat.


La par contre on ne me parle pas de "gouverner la cit" , et pourtant c'est bien Cit l'thymologie , comme quoi se rduire  l'thymologie et  un dictionnaire c'est peut tre un peu limit.

En passant "la dfinition succinte" du dictionnaire est sans doute dt au fait de la "dmocratie" (sic) athnienne, maintenant si tu arrives  nous expliquer qu'aujourd'hui le mme rgime serait considrer comme tel  ::king::  parce que l'apartheid de l'Afrique du Sud c'tait de la gnognote de premier communiant  cot. 
C'est fou comme le temps passe et que l'histoire ce mle de faire voluer les notions que recouvre les mots, mme s'il y en a qui voudraient tant revenir au " bon vieux temps" (des valeurs) (et)/(ou) (dfinitions) (rayez les mentions inutiles) *simples*

----------


## hegros

> Ce n'est pas ce qu'on a dit. On a juste dit que a n'avait pas de rapport avec la dmocratie. Ca a ventuellement un rapport avec la loi.
> Et je ne vois pas quel dbat aurait t interdit dans une localit, alors qu'il aurait respect la loi (tu as un exemple ?).


Pour l'exemple reprenons TR qui a t interdit de faire des confrences/sminaires/dbats en France (ce qui est trs diffrent d'enseigner )
Pour rappel le dbat devait avoir lieu dans une universit la date tait mme prvue  sauf  que  c'est NS qui a l'poque tait intervenu dans cette affaire pour censurer ce dbat...

La censure ce n'est pas anti-dmocratique aussi ?

----------


## bidou

Bon, on va repartir sur de bonnes bases avant d'avoir un dbat Larousse Vs Universaelis.

On entend par dmocratie lorsque un peuple (dans son sens strict) d'un tat constitu choisit ses reprsentants selon le bon vieux principe "un homme, une voix", entendu qu'il existe forcment un choix reprsentatif des sus dits reprsentants et que ce choix se renouvelle dans un labs de temps relativement limit. La constitution dfinit les droits et devoirs de chacun (citoyens, pouvoirs publics) et les loi sont donc sensment "l'expression de la volont populaire" ce qui est plus ou moins vrai selon la reprsentativit mais la n'est pas la question. Jusque la pas de notion de dclaration des droits de l'homme quelle que soit la version.

D'un autre cot, un certain nombre d'tat (dmocratiques ou non) dfinissent dans leur champ lgal ou supra lgal un certain nombre de droits pour les citoyens. La libert d'expression rentre dans ce cadre la et n'est donc pas li  ce qui est dmocratie ou non.

maintenant que a c'est fait  ::aie::  



> Quand meme on fait un retour en arrire on prend celle de 1789 quand ca nous va et puis quand elle nous va plus on reprend celle que de 1948..
> La nouvelle est sens amliorer l'ancienne, c'est le but des nouvelles versions, on essaie d'viter les rgressions.
> 
> Enfin, la dernire en date est celle dont on parle quant il est question de droit de l'homme sinon pendant qu'on y est on fait un retour aux anne 1400


On prend dj la seule qui a une valeur lgale, en l'occurence en France celle de 1789. Cela dit la version importe peu puisque dans la dclaration de 1948  laquelle tu as l'air de tant tenir, l'article 29 dit



> Dans l'exercice de ses droits et dans la jouissance de ses liberts, chacun n'est soumis qu'aux limitations tablies par la loi exclusivement en vue d'assurer la reconnaissance et le respect des droits et liberts d'autrui et afin de satisfaire aux justes exigences de la morale, de l'ordre public et du bien-tre gnral dans une socit dmocratique.


ce qui nous ramne globalement au mme que dans la version d'origine.




> Pour l'exemple reprenons TR qui a t interdit de faire des confrences/sminaires/dbats en France (ce qui est trs diffrent d'enseigner )
> Pour rappel le dbat devait avoir lieu dans une universit la date tait mme prvue sauf que c'est NS qui a l'poque tait intervenu dans cette affaire pour censurer ce dbat...


Dj TR ne doit pas tre tant censur que a puisque je l'ai vu  ripostes cette anne  ::aie::  
ensuite j'aimerais bien que tu me montres le jugement qui interdit  TR le droit de faire des dbats, confrences etc... en France, jugement qui doit d'ailleurs tre laxiste puisqu'il fait encore rgulirement des confrences en france 
enfin le ministre de l'intrieur (le petit Nicolas  l'poque) tait *lgalement* dans son droit d'interdire une manifestation susceptible de troubler l'ordre public. On peut trouver la loi discutable, mais je ne vois toujours pas le rapport avec la dmocratie.

----------


## zooro

Un gros +1  toute la rponse de bidou  ::yaisse2::  




> Achte une encyclopdie t'apprendra la diffrence entre une dfinition succinte et une information plus complte


Justement, l'Encyclopdie Universalis (qui n'est pas une rfrence, c'est bien connu) nous donne :



> Dmocratie
> Nom fminin singulier
>     * dans la Grce antique, rgime politique dans lequel les citoyens exeraient la souverainet et disposaient du pouvoir
>     * rgime politique dans lequel le peuple lit ses reprsentants





> 1) on ne gouverne donc pas  la campagne avec de la politique? tonnant
> 2)tiens j'ai fait comme toi, je me suis content de prendre un dictionnaire
> La par contre on ne me parle pas de "gouverner la cit" , et pourtant c'est bien Cit l'thymologie , comme quoi se rduire  l'thymologie et  un dictionnaire c'est peut tre un peu limit.


Mais qu'est-ce que tu appelles "cit" ? Le problme des dfinitions et de l'thymoliogie, c'est qu'il faut dfinir tous les termes, pas seulement ceux qui t'arrangent...
La dfinition de Wikipedia ( dfaut de chercher  nouveau dans une encyclopdie papier):



> *La cit est un terme dsignant*  lors de lAntiquit et du Moyen ge *un groupe dhommes libres constituant une socit politique indpendante, ayant son gouvernement, ses lois, sa religion et ses murs propres*.


Aucun rapport avec la campagne ou la ville. La cit, ce n'est pas que la Courneuve, n'en dplaise  certains.  ::mouarf::

----------


## Vld44

Salut !

Je pense qu'il y a un amalgame entre rpublique et dmocratie.
Les lois, et la constitution, fixent les bases de la rpublique.

La dmocratie c'est une notion un peu plus abstraite, que visiblement Erwy et Zooro n'arrivent pas dfinir en tombant d'accord.

Je vous invite  consulter ceci (c'est clair et concis)

http://www.toupie.org/Textes/Republique_democratie.htm

Ca met les ides au clair.

Pour ma part, dans tout cet ensemble de devoirs supposment dus  la dmocratie, je suis trs confus du fait des contradictions morales que cela implique PARFOIS. La dmocratie n'a pas que des avantages (je sais plus qui a dit que c'tait le moins pire des systmes)

En consquence de quoi, je me rabats sur des valeurs morales sres :
1) la libert des Huns commence l ou s'arrte celle des zhtres
2) ne fait pas  autrui ce que tu ne voudrais pas qu'on te fasse

Etc.

A+

----------


## Xtof68

> - Napolon II a t (trs largement) lue au suffrage universelle  et  fait un coup d'Etat qui a t tout aussi largement plbiscit, donc ,le second Empire est  doncune dmocratie puisqu'il repond  une demande du peuple cqfd


Cher collgue, le second Empire, c'est Napolon III... non ?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Erwy

Dj je m'excuse pour le pav qui va suivre et si je parais agressif envers toi zooro  :;):  
Rien de personnel, c'est juste que le sujet commence  me gonfler avec les extrmistes de tout bords qui veulent s'approprier le concept de dmocratie  leur sauce  ::roll::  




> Salut !
> 
> Je pense qu'il y a un amalgame entre rpublique et dmocratie.
> Les lois, et la constitution, fixent les bases de la rpublique.


Non, il n'y a que toi qui fait l'amalgame, mme si on n'est pas d'accord zooro et moi on parle bien de la mme chose et la monarchie anglaises est aussi une dmocratie  ::roll::  



> Un gros +1  toute la rponse de bidou


Un gros -1 , comme dj dit avec les dfinition "sommaire" il y a un paquet de regime autoritaire ou ne devenir qui passent pour des dmocraties. Une dmocratie c'est un consensus et une recherche (lutte diront certain) constante d'equilibre, et ca veut dire qu'il y aura forcemment des choses qui dplaisent




> Justement, l'Encyclopdie Universalis (qui n'est pas une rfrence, c'est bien connu) nous donne :


Alors en haut  gauche il y a crit *Dictionnaire*- l'Encyclopdie Universalis. Ben ouais ils ditent aussi un dictionnaire et en fournissent aussi un en ligne .Mais un dictionnaire , mme "encyclopdique", ce n'est pas une encyclopdie. ce matin je suis justement all ouvrir le thsaurus de ma chre Britannica Universalis papier (pas trs rcente je l'avoue, mais vu le prix t'en change pas tous les ans  ::aie::   ) . Dans mon edition dmocratie c'est dans le Tome 5 page 408-413, et c'est juste les gnralits, d'autres articles lis sur la dmocraties chrtiennes , le socialismes etc....



> Mais qu'est-ce que tu appelles "cit" ? Le problme des dfinitions et de l'thymoliogie, c'est qu'il faut dfinir tous les termes, pas seulement ceux qui t'arrangent...
> La dfinition de Wikipedia ( dfaut de chercher  nouveau dans une encyclopdie papier):
> [...]
> Aucun rapport avec la campagne ou la ville. La cit, ce n'est pas que la Courneuve, n'en dplaise  certains.


Tu parles ethymologie et aprs tu changes de rapport de definition parce que cette definition n'est pas thymologique  ::roll::  
Alors quand j'ai appris le grec ancien , d'ou vient ce terme, le premier sens c'est bien la ville/milieu urbain, sachant qu'a cette epoque certaines "villes", n'tait pas l'equivalent d'un de nos villages, le second c'est L'Etat-Cit (la zone sous son controle).L' urbanisation de l'Antiquit et l'ethymologie, mme si mes souvenirs de grec et de latin classique sont un peu rouill, je veux bien en discuter mais il faudra des arguments plus construit et de sources plus cohrente (si sens premier des mots alors il faut revenir  l'poque de ce mme mot) .


Maintenant je vais expliquer un peu plus le pourquoi de mon dsaccord puisque que ce n'est visiblement pas clair  ::?:  
La dmocratie c'est bien la *souverainet du peuple* , on est d'accord, mais celle-ci et son expression doit tre garantit par un systme , autrement ce n'est qu'une vaste blague, style le Second Empire,l'apartheid de l'Afrique du Sud, la Lousiane et d'autres tats du Sud des USA avant les annes 70 ou mme l'Algrie Franaise...
Pour l'instant, on ne semble pas avoir trouv de systme plus efficace que celui occidental (avec tout ces dfaut), mais historiquement c'est encore une notion jeune (passons sur la "dmocratie" Athnienne  ::roll::  , ca date pltot de la priode des lumires) qui  le temps de se parfaire .

Pour l'instant des gens ,comme Montesquieu , ont aboutit entre autres  ses rgles (il y en a certainement d'autre).

Sparation des pouvoirs : afin d'viter qu'une seule personne/groupe est le contrle des institutions et puissent passer outre le contlr du peuplelibert de la presse: le pouvoir sans la connaissance n'est qu'une vaste blague, si les gens ne sont informs que de la propagande ....Libert de runion, d'association ... : un parti, un mouvement (d'opposition) doit pouvoir s'organiser , les gens se rencontrer pour a, ils doivent avoir la possibilit de se montrer (manifestation ,meeting) afin de se faire connaitre ainsi que leus ides libert d'expression : vidente au vu des deux prcdentesgarantir les liberts et droits de ses concitoyens : si les citoyens sont dans un tat trop faibles et qu'ils doivent par exemples voter dans la terreur d'tre battu (pas forcemment par le gouvernement, systme criminel ou autre) , ce n'est plus une dmocratie, puisqu'il n'y a plus de pouvoir

etc...
 il y en a certainement un certains nombres d'autres que j'ignore ou oublie surtout que les dictateurs en herbes faisant parfois preuve d'imagination , la listes des "garanties" de ce modle  tendance  s'allonger avec le temps

Actuellement on n'a pas trouv d'autres moyens que de limiter certaines de ces liberts dans certainscas, mais quand les "limites" deviennent plus importantes que les liberts, cela devient gnralement des privilges et la dmocratie n'a plus grand chose  y voir

----------


## Erwy

> Cher collgue, le second Empire, c'est Napolon III... non ?


 ::salo:: 
Remarque que t'as t le seul  le reprer  ::mouarf::

----------


## Xtof68

> Remarque que t'as t le seul  le reprer


Nous avons un talent, dans ce mtier.... si si.  ::salut::

----------


## bidou

> Maintenant je vais expliquer un peu plus le pourquoi de mon dsaccord puisque que ce n'est visiblement pas clair  
> La dmocratie c'est bien la *souverainet du peuple* , on est d'accord, mais celle-ci et son expression doit tre garantit par un systme , autrement ce n'est qu'une vaste blague, style le Second Empire,l'apartheid de l'Afrique du Sud, la Lousiane et d'autres tats du Sud des USA avant les annes 70 ou mme l'Algrie Franaise...


ce n'est pas clair parce que tu mlanges un peu tout, tel que ta liste d'exemple le montres d'ailleurs.
On ne voit pas en quoi le second empire n'tait pas dmocratique  son origine. Qu'il fut autoritaire certes mais sa base reste le suffrage universel direct. La encore, tu pars du principe que la dmocratie sous entend des liberts individuelles qui n'ont pas grand chose  voir, la seule libert sous tendu par une dmocratie est que le vote puisse s'exprimer sans pression.
A contrario dans tes autres exemples, on est soit dans le cas de votes (ou plutot de non vote) contraints, soit de non accs  la citoyennet par une partie du peuple.




> Sparation des pouvoirs : afin d'viter qu'une seule personne/groupe est le contrle des institutions et puissent passer outre le contlr du peuplelibert de la presse: le pouvoir sans la connaissance n'est qu'une vaste blague, si les gens ne sont informs que de la propagande ....Libert de runion, d'association ... : un parti, un mouvement (d'opposition) doit pouvoir s'organiser , les gens se rencontrer pour a, ils doivent avoir la possibilit de se montrer (manifestation ,meeting) afin de se faire connaitre ainsi que leus ides libert d'expression : vidente au vu des deux prcdentesgarantir les liberts et droits de ses concitoyens : si les citoyens sont dans un tat trop faibles et qu'ils doivent par exemples voter dans la terreur d'tre battu (pas forcemment par le gouvernement, systme criminel ou autre) , ce n'est plus une dmocratie, puisqu'il n'y a plus de pouvoir


A l'exceptioin du premier point, a c'est un tat de droit, pas ncessairement une dmocratie. Demain une dictature peut accorder tous ces droits  ces citoyens sans jamais qu'ils puissent remettre en question le pouvoir en place.

----------


## Vld44

C'est exactement ce que j'ai dit (et que certains disent depuis 3 pages ...) avant qu'il ne m'envoie ballader, il n'y a aucun rapport entre les lois et la dmocratie.

La constitution fixe les bases de la REPUBLIQUE, pas de la dmocratie.

----------


## Erwy

> ce n'est pas clair parce que tu mlanges un peu tout, tel que ta liste d'exemple le montres d'ailleurs.
> On ne voit pas en quoi le second empire n'tait pas dmocratique  son origine. Qu'il fut autoritaire certes mais sa base reste le suffrage universel direct.


Donc si tu  limites et/ou interdit et/ou bute l'opposition mais que tu garantis un vote c'est dmocratique  ? Quand tu interdits toute information autre que de la propagande et que de fait tu "controles" les esprits ?
C'est sr que quand on n'a pas le choix c'est une garanti de souverainet, tient l'Egypte actuellement c'est une dmocratie.
Tout le monde  le droit de vote mais si tu fais partie d'un partie d'opposition t'as de fortes chance d'tre en taule ou d'tre privs de ton ligibilt....
Ma liste est fourre tout ? Oui, il y a de multiples moyens de "contourner" la souverainet, j'ai par exemple cit des cas comme l'USA ou la France parce que dans ces cas le rgime "gnral" est dmocratique, mais pas forcemment respect dans tous les "lments attachs"....
etc...




> A l'exceptioin du premier point, a c'est un tat de droit, pas ncessairement une dmocratie. Demain une dictature peut accorder tous ces droits  ces citoyens sans jamais qu'ils puissent remettre en question le pouvoir en place.


ca doit tre li au fait que tu as oubli de cit:



> il y en a certainement un certains nombres d'autres que j'ignore ou oublie surtout que les dictateurs en herbes faisant parfois preuve d'imagination , la listes des "garanties" de ce modle  tendance  s'allonger avec le temps


Maintenant cite moi des dmocraties qui garantissent la souverainet du peuple (et non de sa majorit) sans ce minimum ?

----------


## r0d

> Quand tu interdits toute information autre que de la propagande et que de fait tu "controles" les esprits ?


Ce point est intressant. Prenons la France par exemple, ou l'information (dans une proportion de 98% du volume) n'est pas interdite mais elle obit  une idologie, celle qui dtient le pouvoir. L'information est libre (et encore, tout dpend de la dfinition de libre. Lorsqu'un journaliste dite un article qui va  l'encontre de l'idologie du pouvoir, il ne se fait certes pas liminer, il se fait juste licencier), mais pas indpendante, et cela reste cependant une dmocratie.

----------


## Erwy

> [...]La encore, tu pars du principe que la dmocratie sous entend des liberts individuelles qui n'ont pas grand chose  voir, la seule libert sous tendu par une dmocratie est que le vote puisse s'exprimer sans pression.
> [...]
>  l'exceptioin du premier point, a c'est un tat de droit, pas ncessairement une dmocratie.


Dsol mais de tout a je trouve que c'est toi qui fait l'amalgame, peut tre  cause de votre fameuse dclaration des droits de l'homme (1789) que je n'ai *jamais* abord avant:dclaration des droits de l'homme *et du citoyen* celle qui devait fond un nouvel homme _et_ un nouveau rgime

Comme prcis en bas de mon message,je n'ai nonc que *certains*  des droits *ncessaires* (votre dfinition tant encore plus insuffisante)  une dmocratie, ou plus exactement,  l'existence d'une opposition , parce que la souverainet du peuple (et non de la majorit du peuple) sans le choix ...  ::roll::   ::mouarf::  
Certains feront peut tre l'effort de remarquer que je n'ai jamais cit de droitde proprit, d'galit etc... qui n'ont pour moi rien  faire dans ce champ mais qui dpendent bien d'un tat de droit, quant  savoir si ce serait alors une dmocratie ce n'est pas dans mon champ de discussion, mais je fais confiance  certains pour faire dvier.

Si une dmocratie ce gouverne avec le consensus de la majorit, l'expression de la souverainet du peuple ne se limite pas  a et ne peut se faire que quand toutes ces parties ont pleinement voix au chapitre.

----------


## Vld44

Y'a un malaise autour de cette dfinition. La dmocratie c'est un peu la "limite de la fonction "socit" quand "peuple" tend vers l'infini xD

Mais bon, a reste une utopie ! Sachant que mme les grands penseurs ont du mal  la dfinir.

----------


## bidou

> Donc si tu  limites et/ou interdit et/ou bute l'opposition mais que tu garantis un vote c'est dmocratique  ? Quand tu interdits toute information autre que de la propagande et que de fait tu "controles" les esprits ?


Comme j'ai dis exactement le contraire, a prouve au moins que tu ne sais pas ou ne veut pas lire, je te laisse donc patauger dans tes dfinitions comme tu l'entends  ::roll::

----------


## Erwy

> Comme j'ai dis exactement le contraire, a prouve au moins que tu ne sais pas ou ne veut pas lire, je te laisse donc patauger dans tes dfinitions comme tu l'entends


Si moi je patauge toi tu tentes la traverse de la Manche  la nage  ::mouarf::  




> la seule libert sous tendu par une dmocratie est que le vote puisse s'exprimer sans pression.


Hors le vote peut tre sans "pression" , s'il n'y a pas de choix propos .
Faudrait juste que vous vous rappelliez qu'il y a quelque chose en amont du vote qui ne peut tre garanti que par d'autres liberts

Tu veux que je te prette une bou ou une combine ? Ca reste froid la Manche en cette saison  .

----------


## bidou

> Hors le vote peut tre sans "pression" , s'il n'y a pas de choix propos .
> Faudrait juste que vous vous rappelliez qu'il y a quelque chose en amont du vote qui ne peut tre garanti que par d'autres liberts


Et qu'est ce qui te garanti ces autres liberts,  part la dmocratie. Tu n'as pas un peu l'impression que ton raisonnement se mord la queue  ::roll::

----------


## Erwy

> Et qu'est ce qui te garanti ces autres liberts,  part la dmocratie. Tu n'as pas un peu l'impression que ton raisonnement se mord la queue


C'est plus la Manche , c'est carrment l'Atlantique
Va falloir te dcider:



> A l'exceptioin du premier point, a c'est un tat de droit, pas ncessairement une dmocratie. Demain une dictature peut accorder tous ces droits  ces citoyens sans jamais qu'ils puissent remettre en question le pouvoir en place.


Va falloir que tu te dcides : soit un Etat de droit n'est pas ncessairemet une dmocratie, soit seul une dmocratie peut garantir ces points.
Moi , je n'ai pas l'impression que mon raisonnement se morde la queue, par contre tes argumentations...
Je crois que je vais t'appeler un petit escadron de CRS MNS, tous beaux, tous bronzs (Pamela Anderson ayant quitt le mtier) au cas o  ::mouarf::

----------


## Katyucha

Vous deux en runion de famille, ca doit tre gay !

Et vous savez quoi ? c'est  la dmocratie  ::): 

Le fait de pas avoir la mme ide et de pouvoir en discuter sans assassiner l'autre  ::):

----------


## Erwy

> Le fait de pas avoir la mme ide et de pouvoir en discuter sans assassiner l'autre


Tu dis a parce que t'as jamais vu l'arsenal qu'on trimballe quand on prvoit de se croiser dans le monde rel  ::aie::

----------


## Erwy

Plus srieusement, je rejoins la "premire" ide de Bidou, tel que la comprends en tout cas  ::mouarf::  
Ces liberts ne garantissent pas une dmocratie (je ne fait qu'affirmer qu'elles sont ncessaires) , par contre un rgime non-democratique peut le devenir s'il acquiert suffisamment de ce type de liberts (mais  parti de quel point le changement s'amorce ?). 
Pour moi l'exemple type c'est le Royaume Uni, qu'on ne peut vraiment pas class comme dmocratie au dbut du XIX mais qui va enclench le mouvement en douceur (mais pas sans "souffrance") avec l'idologie libral.
Un exemple contraire c'est la Rpublique de Weimar.Bien avant 1933,  cause de faiblesse structurelle, de crise economique, du manque de confiance de la population envers le rgime, celle-ci va progressivement supprim des liberts comme la libert de la presse, ou limits les droits d'associations, laisss le champ libre aux "milices" anti-communiste, ce qui fait aprs la nomination d'Hitler, au dbut, celui-ci n'aura qu' continuer sur cette lanc sans que cela choque la majorit de ses contemporains, en douceur aussi, mais vers une dictature cette fois.

----------


## bidou

> Va falloir que tu te dcides : soit un Etat de droit n'est pas ncessairemet une dmocratie, soit seul une dmocratie peut garantir ces points.


Je vais te faire une dmonstration par l'exemple, avec un peu de chance tu vas comprendre.
La IV me rpublique tait un systme dmocratique c'est difficile  mettre en doute. C'tait aussi le systme d'un pays colonisateur qui s'asseyait bien allgrement sur les droits de l'homme. Le non respect de ces droits n'en faisait pas pour autant une dictature. Si ton amalgame tait recevable, a ne serait pas possible.




> Je crois que je vais t'appeler un petit escadron de CRS MNS, tous beaux, tous bronz,Pamela Anderson ayant quitt le mtier


Je vois que ta culture est au niveau de ton argumentation  ::aie::

----------


## bidou

> Vous deux en runion de famille, ca doit tre gay !
> 
> Et vous savez quoi ? c'est  la dmocratie 
> 
> Le fait de pas avoir la mme ide et de pouvoir en discuter sans assassiner l'autre


En mme temps, si on ne peut plus se trainer dans la boue en parlant politique, ou est l'intrt  ::mouarf::

----------


## Erwy

> Je vais te faire une dmonstration par l'exemple, avec un peu de chance tu vas comprendre.
> La IV me rpublique tait un systme dmocratique c'est difficile  mettre en doute. C'tait aussi le systme d'un pays colonisateur qui s'asseyait bien allgrement sur les droits de l'homme. Le non respect de ces droits n'en faisait pas pour autant une dictature. Si ton amalgame tait recevable, a ne serait pas possible.:


H coco, tu te rappelles peut tre que j'ai justement cit *l'Algrie Franaise* dans mes exemples de zones non dmocratiques.
Tu crois que je ne parlais que du Second Empire  ::mouarf::  
J'ai mme prcis qu'un Etat comme les USA ou la France justement pouvait possder des zones de non-dmocratie malgr que leur systme le soit parce que dans ces zones ces liberts(et je ne parle pas des droits de l'homme) ne sont pas maintenues.

Deuxime point,*lui aussi prcis plus haut*, les droits de 'homme j'ai dj dit que je le sortais de mon champ , les liberts que j'ai cit y appartiennent peut tre mais ca ne veut pas dire que j'en inclus la totalit (je dois mme tre trs loin du compte) , dj dit aussi que celle de 1789 mixait un peu tout a et je mainteins mon diagnostic comme quoi vous mlangez un peu tout en la prenant comme rferrent  ::roll::  .
Je n'ai cit que des droits qui:
- permettent un vote sans "pression"
- permettent l'existence d'une opposition avec suffisamment de moyen pour ne pas tre qu'une excuse (ce qui n'est pas inclut dans ta dfinition et encore moins dans celle de zooro)
Par contre j'admet que ceux que j'ai cit, s'ils sont ncessaires, ne sont pas forcemment suffisants eux aussi.

Si une dmocratie veut impose lgitimer l'usage de la torture par exemple en tant qu'interrogatoire de police, je ne vois rien qui fait que cela cessera d'tre une dmocratie (mme si d'un point de vue personnel , je pense qu'elle se sera bien savonn la planche)

Si tu veux je peux demander  Grandfather de te filer l'adresse de son mdecin, depuis qu'il en a chang son traitement contre Alzheimer  l'air de faire de l'effet.
Ce serait quand mme con qu'au milieu de l'Ocan t'es une crise et que tu rebrousse chemin  ::mouarf::

----------


## bidou

> H coco, tu te rappelles peut tre que j'ai justement cit *l'Algrie Franaise* dans mes exemples de zones non dmocratiques.


La colonisation ne s'est pas arrte  l'algrie. Je sais bien que la gographie pour toi c'est un peu comme la physique quantique pour cachou, mais je croyais que tu le savais  ::mouarf::  
Or dans la plupart de nos coloniesce n'tait pas tant un problme de libert que de citoyennet...




> J'ai mme prcis qu'un Etat comme les USA ou la France justement pouvait possder des zones de non-dmocratie malgr que leur systme le soit parce que dans ces zones ces liberts(et je ne parle pas des droits de l'homme) ne sont pas maintenues.


Mmes quand les liberts taient maintenus comme de toute faon ils n'avaient pas le droit de vote a leur en faisait une belle.




> Deuxime point,*lui aussi prcis plus haut*, les droits de 'homme j'ai dj dit que je le sortais de mon champ , les liberts que j'ai cit y appartiennent peut tre mais ca ne veut pas dire que j'en inclus la totalit (je dois mme tre trs loin du compte) , dj dit aussi que celle de 1789 mixait un peu tout a et je mainteins mon diagnostic comme quoi vous mlangez un peu tout en la prenant comme rferrent  .


Je ne la prends pas comme rfrence puisque je dis depuis le dbut que ton mlange liberts - dmocratie est un non sens. 




> Je n'ai cit que des droits qui:
> - permettent un vote sans "pression"
> - permettent l'existence d'une opposition avec suffisamment de moyen pour ne pas tre qu'une excuse (ce qui n'est pas inclut dans ta dfinition et encore moins dans celle de zooro)


Mais qui ne suffisent pas en eux  faire une dmocratie, tout comme on peut parfaitement imaginer une dmocratie sans eux. Regarde en France ou la libert de la presse n'existe quasiment pas (sauf pour faire chier les peoples)  ::mouarf::  




> Si tu veux je peux demander  Grandfather de te filer l'adresse de son mdecin, depuis qu'il en a chang son traitement contre Alzheimer  l'air de faire de l'effet.


Comme visiblement le traitement n'a pas d'effet sur toi, je me mfie un peu  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Erwy

> La colonisation ne s'est pas arrte  l'algrie.


T'as dja visiblement du mal  lire et  mmoriser 1 exemple vu que tu me le resserre texto en croyant faire une dcouverte, je ne voudrais pas te faire trop de mal




> Mais qui ne suffisent pas en eux  faire une dmocratie, *tout comme on peut parfaitement imaginer une dmocratie sans eux.*


Tiens on en revient  ta premire version (avant la prochaine crise  ::mouarf::  ), mais c'est beaucoup plus complet que votre pseudo "souverainet-vote"
Ouais on doit pouvoir l'imaginer, y en a bien qui ont imagin le communisme alors pourquoi pas  ::mouarf::  
Je veux bien que tu me cites une dmocraties qui ne possdent pas ces liberts , ca ferais un vritable exemple a nous changerais un peu de ce qui a prcd .
En attendant j'apprcie la performance, tu aurais pu tre nageur de combat , toi tu patauge pas c'est carrment de l'apne  ::mouarf::  

Je te rappelle quand mme, au cas ou tu aurais eu une crise au milieu de la lecture que je n'aborde pas ici une quelconque dclaration des droits de l'homme, il n'y a que toi qui fait une fixation dessus comme  une planche de salut  ::mouarf::

----------


## GrandFather

> Si tu veux je peux demander  Grandfather de te filer l'adresse de son mdecin, depuis qu'il en a chang son traitement contre Alzheimer  l'air de faire de l'effet.


Hein, qui tes-vous ?  ::aie::  

Et si une dfinition simple et sans quivoque de la dmocratie tait celle d'un rgime dont la lgitimit des instances dirigeantes proviendrait du peuple en son entier, sans discriminations sociale, ethnique ou confessionnelle ? Ca ne prsume en rien de la faon dont le pouvoir est exerc, et le concept dmocratique cohabite parfaitement avec un rgime autoritaire (le rgime proniste, par exemple).

A l'inverse, la rpublique n'est pas la garantie d'une dmocratie. L'existence sous la Rpublique,  diffrentes poques, d'un corps lectoral constitu selon des critres censitaires ou autres le dmontre.

----------


## souviron34

puisque a chauffe un peu, juste un petit brlot pour attiser  ::P:  

Je ne trouve pas choquant particulirement qu'on interdise  TR de promouvoir et/ou enseigner.

En effet, si j'accepte a, j'accepte galement que Faurisson enseigne que les camps de concentration n'ont jamais exist, que  les chambres  gaz sont un dtail, que d'autres enseignent que tout ceux qui sont jaunes / verts / orange ?? sont des cons  exterminer, que d'autres disent que tous les juifs sont  exterminer, que d'autres encore disent que tous les musulmans sont des extrmistes et terroristes  zigouiller d'urgence, etc...

Maintenant, cela pose effectivement le problme de la dfinition de la dmocratie.

Et je pense que ce que l'on nglige dans le dbat ici prsent, c'est que les LOIS dictes par les tats (dont la France), mais galement les REGLES dictes par les religions (voir "tu ne tueras point" etc..) sont faites pour PERMETTRE DE VIVRE EN SOCIETE.

Le principe (et sans revenir sur le dbat de versions) de la Dclaration des Droits de l'Homme de 1789, introduisait la notion de citoyen , comprenant donc galement des devoirs ( l'inverse de la Dclaration Amricaine 10 ans plus tt qui parlait de personnes, ne donnant donc pas d'obligations  "l'habitant").

De plus, n'oublions pas que c'est une dclaration de principes , qui est un idal vers lequel il faut tendre.

Personne n'a jamais prtendu qu'il existait un quelconque endroit sur la plante o c'tait appliqu (qui croirait srieusement  "tous les hommes naissent et demeurent libres et gaux en droits" ????)

----------


## Erwy

> Et si une dfinition simple et sans quivoque de la dmocratie tait celle d'un rgime dont la lgitimit des instances dirigeantes proviendrait du peuple en son entier, sans discriminations sociale, ethnique ou confessionnelle ? Ca ne prsume en rien de la faon dont le pouvoir est exerc, et le concept dmocratique cohabite parfaitement avec un rgime autoritaire (le rgime proniste, par exemple).


Oui, mais qu'est qui garantit la lgtimit ? On en revient toujours au mme point. Le problme de mettre en pratique un concept c'est que quelque part il doit reposer sur des institutions tangibles , des garanties.

Un exemple plus actuel: le gouvernement de Chavez
Il y a quelques mois, mme si certains pointaient des drives autoritaires, de mon point de vue on tait clairement dans une dmocratie (un peu le pronisme finalement).
En supprimant la tlvision de l'opposition (atteinte  la libert de la presse), et donc son meilleur moyen d'expression , on glisse dangeureusement.
Certes la population est actuellement acquise au gouvernement, mais dsormais l'opposition aura encore moins de moyens (surtout qu'elle ne joue plus du tout  galit sur le terrains des mdias) de la faire changer d'avis.
Peut tre qu'elle n'y serait de toute faon pas arriver, mais a commence lentement   priver le peuple d'une de ses options.

----------


## bidou

> T'as dja visiblement du mal  lire et  mmoriser 1 exemple vu que tu me le resserre texto en croyant faire une dcouverte, je ne voudrais pas te faire trop de mal


je ne te le ressort pas texto vu que justement je ne parlais pas de l'algrie qui tait un cas diffrents des autres colonies. Mais bon, j'imagine que tout cela est noy dans tes vapeurs thyliques et on ne va pas te perturber plus.




> Je veux bien que tu me cites une dmocraties qui ne possdent pas ces liberts , ca ferais un vritable exemple a nous changerais un peu de ce qui a prcd .


tu regardes le dictionnaire  "imaginer" et tu reviens avec une question intressante  ::aie::  




> En attendant j'apprcie la performance, tu aurais pu tre nageur de combat , toi tu patauge pas c'est carrment de l'apne


oui, c'est clair que toi tu as coul depuis belle lurette  ::rire:: 




> Je te rappelle quand mme, au cas ou tu aurais eu une crise au milieu de la lecture que je n'aborde pas ici une quelconque dclaration des droits de l'homme, il n'y a que toi qui fait une fixation dessus comme  une planche de salut


ben alors pourquoi tu en parles encore  ::cfou:: 




> Oui, mais qu'est qui garantit la lgtimit ? On en revient toujours au mme point. Le problme de mettre en pratique un concept c'est que quelque part il doit reposer sur des institutions tangibles , des garanties.


Rien, c'est bien ce que tu comprends pas. Demain, avec une majorit  l'assemble, NS peut parfaitement virer la libert de la presse de la constitution et cela lgalement et dmocratiquement

----------


## Erwy

> tu regardes le dictionnaire  "imaginer" et tu reviens avec une question intressante


Ben c'est sr que comme tu n'as aucun moyen de prouver ce que tu avances l'imagination est une belle excuse, il n'y qu' voir les exemples que tu brasses mais faut reconnatre que a ne t'arrte pas de n'avoir aucun argument  part une imagination fertile (encore que mme la , tu n'as pas su inventer quelque chose de credible...)  ::roll::  



> oui, c'est clair que toi tu as coul depuis belle lurette 
> [...]
> ben alors pourquoi tu en parles encore


Non, j'essaye de tenir un peu compagnie  ton dlire , j'ai peur qu'autrement le choc de la ralit ne soit trop rude pour ton cerveau dfraichie, vu que tu me l'a ressorti dans quasiment tous tes posts prcdents confondant les quelques liberts cits avec l'intgralit des droits de l'homme  ::mouarf::  



> Rien, c'est bien ce que tu comprends pas. Demain, avec une majorit  l'assemble, NS peut parfaitement virer la libert de la presse de la constitution et cela lgalement et dmocratiquement


Et dans la seconde qui suivra son application on ne sera plus dans une dmocratie surtout que cela enlve toute lgitimit aux actions futures.
A propos c'est un peu l'exemple que j'ai donn pour Chavez, mais c'est pas la premire fois que tu radotes mes arguments dans ce thread en croyant les avoir invents  ::mouarf::  

Mais je ne te demande pas non plus de comprendre ce principe, t'as l'air d'avoir du mal  lire les exemples que j'ai donne prcedemment (en tout cas tu trolles plus facilement que tu ne dveloppes), je m'en voudrais de te mettre en face de tes limitations excuser sans aucun doute par ton grand ge et les dommages qui s'en suivent  ::D:  .

----------


## GrandFather

> Oui, mais qu'est qui garantit la lgitimit ? On en revient toujours au mme point. Le problme de mettre en pratique un concept c'est que quelque part il doit reposer sur des institutions tangibles , des garanties.


Ce sont deux problmes diffrents. La dmocratie assure grce  des dispositions constitutionnelles que le pouvoir en place est bien dsign par le peuple. C'est sa seule et unique "fonction", et elle est essentiellement lectorale. Aprs, c'est  la Rpublique et  ses institutions que revient le devoir de permettre l'existence et l'expression de tous les courants politiques, ainsi que les contre-pouvoirs.

Selon ces dfinitions, un affaiblissement de la libert de la presse, contre-pouvoir par excellence, provoque une crise de la rpublique, pas une crise dmocratique. Un parlement faible devant un excutif fort est galement un problme li  la rpublique, la dmocratie n'est pas remise en question. Un problme qui est par contre lui dmocratique est le fait qu'une fraction importante d'lecteurs n'est pas reprsente au parlement du fait d'absence de rgles proportionnelles ; on peut discuter de la pertinence d'une telle absence, mais il s'agit bien l d'une entorse (mineure)  la dmocratie.

----------


## Erwy

> Ce sont deux problmes diffrents. La dmocratie assure grce  des dispositions constitutionnelles que le pouvoir en place est bien dsign par le peuple.


Tiens a change , dans les autres arguments on rangeait la constitution dans la rpublique



> Aprs, c'est  la Rpublique et  ses institutions que revient le devoir de permettre l'existence et l'expression de tous les courants politiques, ainsi que les contre-pouvoirs.


Et les monarchies parlementaires  elles assurent quoi ?  ::mouarf::  

Tu oublis un point fort, qu'est qui garantit une lgitimit ? une opposition.
(parce que 100% de la population d'accord, c'est plus de l'imagination c'est du niveau du fantasme Freudien  ::mouarf::  )
Comment une relle opposition peut-elle exister ? Quand certaines liberts existent.
La libert de la presse n'est par exemple pas qu'un "contre-pouvoir", sachant que le parti au pouvoir tient ncessairement les moyens publiques de communication seuls une presse peut garantir l'expression de l'opposition. La politique sans communication c'est encore plus discret que de pisser dans un violon  ::mouarf::  
la aussi on est dans la lgitimit que tu arguais dans ta premire intervention  :;):

----------


## r0d

> Un exemple plus actuel: le gouvernement de Chavez
> Il y a quelques mois, mme si certains pointaient des drives autoritaires, de mon point de vue on tait clairement dans une dmocratie (un peu le pronisme finalement).
> En supprimant la tlvision de l'opposition (atteinte  la libert de la presse), et donc son meilleur moyen d'expression , on glisse dangeureusement.
> Certes la population est actuellement acquise au gouvernement, mais dsormais l'opposition aura encore moins de moyens (surtout qu'elle ne joue plus du tout  galit sur le terrains des mdias) de la faire changer d'avis.
> Peut tre qu'elle n'y serait de toute faon pas arriver, mais a commence lentement   priver le peuple d'une de ses options.


Hum...  ::roll:: 

Voici un petit lien sympatoche (spcial big up  ce sale gauchiste de Mermet) qui rsume assez bien mon point de vue sur le sujet:
http://www.la-bas.org/article.php3?id_article=1203

Pour rsumer:
 ::arrow::  Chavez n'a pas supprim une chaine. Il n'a pas renouvel sa concession. Et cela n'a rien  voir.
 ::arrow::  La chane n'a mme pas t ferme, c'est juste la concession sur les ondes hertziennes qui ne lui a pas t renouvele. Elle peut donc continuer d'mettre (et elle le fait), par d'autres vecteurs (cble, TNT, internet).
 ::arrow::  Si une chane amricaine avait agit de la mme faon vis  vis de G.W.Bush, il y a fort  parier que non seulement la chane aurait t rellement supprime, mais que ses responsables auraient eus de gros soucis.
 ::arrow::  D'un point de vue uniquement lgal (et en rapport des lois sur l'audiovisuel du pays qui sont antrieures  Chavez), cette chane aurait d tre ferme depuis longtemps: utilisation d'images subliminales dans des programmes destins aux enfants, montages et dsinformation en priode de crise (en france, on parlerait de crime contre la nation), et j'en passe et des meilleures...

Ce que je ne parviens pas  comprendre, c'est cet acharnement des mdias "occidentaux". Les non-renouvellement de concessions, il y a en a tous les ans, et personne n'en parle jamais. La 1re chaine europenne (en termes de volumes) a t offerte  2 personnes en liaison directe (ils ne se cachent mme plus) avec le gouvernement en place, et personne n'en parle.

Il suffit que Castro pte de travers, que Chavez se dbarrasse d'une bande de criminels et c'est l'euphorie dans les mdias mondiaux. Lorsque les USA montent un coup d'tat pour renverser le pouvoir d'un pays qui n'a rien demand  personne, lorsque des grandes entreprises franaises, aids par l'tat, financent des dictateurs barbares et participent, de fait,  des holocaustes, c'est le silence.

Comment expliquer cette attention toute particulire  une petite le comme Cuba ou  un pays qui n'a rien demand  personne comme le Vnzula? ... Est-ce que cela pourrait avoir un rapport avec le fait que 98% des mdias des pays du G8 appartiennent  des grands industriels qui soutiennent ouvertement l'idologie librale?  ::roll::  

Attention, je n'approuve pas le geste de Chavez, mais il faut relativiser:



> Au Vnzuela, la plupart des journaux, radios et chanes de tlvision se comportent en partis politiques dopposition.


Peut-on en dire autant en France?  ::roll::

----------


## questionneuse

> Si une dmocratie veut impose lgitimer l'usage de la torture par exemple en tant qu'interrogatoire de police, je ne vois rien qui fait que cela cessera d'tre une dmocratie (mme si d'un point de vue personnel , je pense qu'elle se sera bien savonn la planche)


oui en fait les gens ont l'habitude de faire rimer dmocratie avec droits de l'homme et anglisme.. 
On se rejoint dmocratie ou dictature, aucune nation ne peut se vanter de respecter ses droits, meme si les dmocratie les signe soi disant..
Et au niveau international dmocratie et dictature sont  l'origine des dsordres mondiaux et parfois les dmocraties se montrent plus vicieuses...
Jouant les arbitres au devant de la scne tout en donnant des tacles et des coups par derrire.  ::scarymov:: 

EDIT:



> Il suffit que Castro pte de travers, que Chavez se dbarrasse d'une bande de criminels et c'est l'euphorie dans les mdias mondiaux. Lorsque les USA montent un coup d'tat pour renverser le pouvoir d'un pays qui n'a rien demand  personne, lorsque des grandes entreprises franaises, aids par l'tat, financent des dictateurs barbares et participent, de fait,  des holocaustes, c'est le silence.


C'est tellement vrai  ::?:

----------


## GrandFather

> Tiens a change , dans les autres arguments on rangeait la constitution dans la rpublique


Pour ma part, je n'ai jamais prtendu cela... il existe des monarchies constitutionnelles.



> Tu oublis un point fort, qu'est qui garantit une lgitimit ? une opposition.


Vu sous l'angle de nos dmocraties modernes et occidentales, c'est exact. Maintenant, le mcanisme du pluralisme politique n'est pas compltement ancr dans toutes les dmocraties, surtout les plus rcentes. Diffrents courants de pense s'expriment parfois au sein d'un parti unique, et le choix populaire s'effectue entre individus plus qu'entre partis. Doit-on pour autant retirer  ces rgimes tout droit  l'appelation de dmocratie ? Ca me parat un peu rapide,  moins de considrer que notre modle est vritablement universel et devrait s'imposer  tous. C'est la doctrine amricaine en terme de politique trangre, et on voit ce que a donne...

----------


## questionneuse

> Vu sous l'angle de nos dmocraties modernes et occidentales, c'est exact. Maintenant, le mcanisme du pluralisme politique n'est pas compltement ancr dans toutes les dmocraties, surtout les plus rcentes.


Ca risque de commencer  etre aussi le cas en france avec le nouveau partie du milieu qui ne se classe ni dans l'opposition ni dans l'accord avec le parti en place. Peut etre un jour plus d'UMP et de PS...ca peut arriver on sait jamais...




> Diffrents courants de pense s'expriment parfois au sein d'un parti unique, et le choix populaire s'effectue entre individus plus qu'entre partis.


Oui ce genre de bete ressemble au PS  10 tetes!  ::aie::

----------


## bidou

> Tiens a change , dans les autres arguments on rangeait la constitution dans la rpublique


tu as lu a o ?




> ...vu que tu me l'a ressorti dans quasiment tous tes posts prcdents confondant les quelques liberts cits avec l'intgralit des droits de l'homme


montre moi tous les posts ou j'ai dis a




> Et dans la seconde qui suivra son application on ne sera plus dans une dmocratie surtout que cela enlve toute lgitimit aux actions futures.


super l'argumentation  ::roll::

----------


## souviron34

> Oui ce genre de bete ressemble au PS  10 tetes!


bah non.. Juste au PS dans son tat normal  :8O:   ::?:  

(enfin la direction.. Les militants se dpartagent ensuite..)

 ::aie::

----------


## bidou

> Pour ma part, je n'ai jamais prtendu cela... il existe des monarchies constitutionnelles.
> 
> Vu sous l'angle de nos dmocraties modernes et occidentales, c'est exact. Maintenant, le mcanisme du pluralisme politique n'est pas compltement ancr dans toutes les dmocraties, surtout les plus rcentes. Diffrents courants de pense s'expriment parfois au sein d'un parti unique, et le choix populaire s'effectue entre individus plus qu'entre partis. Doit-on pour autant retirer  ces rgimes tout droit  l'appelation de dmocratie ? Ca me parat un peu rapide,  moins de considrer que notre modle est vritablement universel et devrait s'imposer  tous. C'est la doctrine amricaine en terme de politique trangre, et on voit ce que a donne...


C'est la thorie Erwinnienne  ::aie::

----------


## Erwy

> tu as lu a o ?
> [...]
> montre moi tous les posts ou j'ai dis a
> [...]
> super l'argumentation


finalement je vais te laisser te relire ainsi que les post qui te prcde (je ne lis pas que les tiens  ::roll::  ), ca manque trop d'intrt, ds que j'aurais le temps (pas ce soir) je vais plutt continuer avec GrandFather.
Le troll  deux balles c'est marrant 5mn mais je prfres la vraie argumentation, et mme si je ne suis pas d'accord avec lui, c'est le seul pour l'instant  avoir rellement propos quelque chose de constructif (comme d'hab ici...  ::roll::  )

----------


## Erwy

> Pour ma part, je n'ai jamais prtendu cela... il existe des monarchies constitutionnelles.


C'est pour a que je disais que a me changeait  ::mouarf::  



> Vu sous l'angle de nos dmocraties modernes et occidentales, c'est exact. Maintenant, le mcanisme du pluralisme politique n'est pas compltement ancr dans toutes les dmocraties, surtout les plus rcentes. Diffrents courants de pense s'expriment parfois au sein d'un parti unique, et le choix populaire s'effectue entre individus plus qu'entre partis. Doit-on pour autant retirer  ces rgimes tout droit  l'appelation de dmocratie ? Ca me parat un peu rapide,  moins de considrer que notre modle est vritablement universel et devrait s'imposer  tous. C'est la doctrine amricaine en terme de politique trangre, et on voit ce que a donne...


Toi aussi tu as une drive occidentale (peut tre mme plus  ::mouarf::  ), en parlant d'opposition je n'ai pas parl de parti dopposition juste de parti au pouvoir (et j'aurai du dire ceux qui tiennent le pouvoir mais l'occidental  parl  ::mouarf::  ).  :;):  
Quand au diffrent courant dans le mme parti... je ne connais un peu que la version egyptienne et quand tu en causes aux gyptiens (pas seulement en France) , ils n'ont pas l'air de trop la prendre aux srieux. Maintenant je reconnais que ce n'est qu'un "cas particulier"
Pas le temps de dvelopper +,  demain  :;):

----------


## bidou

> finalement je vais te laisser te relire, ca manque trop d'intrt, ds que j'aurais le temps (pas ce soir) je vais plutt continuer avec GrandFather.
> Le troll  deux balles c'est marrant 5mn mais je prfres la vraie argumentation, et mme si je ne suis pas d'accord avec lui, c'est le seul pour l'instant  avoir rellement propos quelque chose de constructif (comme d'hab ici...  )


J'en conclus donc que tu es un menteur, ce dont je n'ai jamais tellement dout.  Mais tu as raison, il vaut mieux changer d'interlocuteur quand on a le nez dedans...

----------


## Erwy

> J'en conclus donc que tu es un menteur


Merci du compliment , surtout de la part d'un expert  ::king::

----------


## bidou

> Merci du compliment , surtout de la part d'un expert


dis moi  quel endroit j'ai menti ?

----------


## Erwy

> dis moi  quel endroit j'ai menti ?


bis : dis moi  quel endroit j'ai menti ?   ::mouarf::   ::king:: 

C'est celui qui dit qui est ....  ::mouarf::   ::aie::

----------


## Janitrix

Vous tes obligs de vous engueuler pour un sujet qui n'en vaut pas la peine ?

Le tournant qu'a pris cette discussion m'tonne et m'attriste, alors piti, arretez l. Je vois mes parents s'engueuler tous les jours pour le mme genre de conneries, alors j'aurais au moins esprer ne pas retrouver cette dcadence humaine sur internet. Et ne me sortez pas l'ternel : "ah mais c'est un dbat, on a le droit, c'est la taverne, nya nya nya, et nya nya nya", parce que c'est pas vrai. La taverne n'est pas faite pour dire : "t'es un menteur. Non toi plus que moi. Non je l'ai dis d'abord". Je pense que les "pseudo-dbats" non rien  faire sur la taverne, on aura eu la preuve que a ne fait que diviser les gens, alors qu'une communaut est faire pour rassembler. Piti, ne rendez pas ce lieu cher  mon coeur invivable pour un esprit sensible  ::(:

----------


## bidou

> bis : dis moi  quel endroit j'ai menti ?   
> 
> C'est celui qui dit qui est ....


tu es pathtique. Alors je vais tre srieux trente secondes. C'est vrai que j'adore troller, que je ne crains pas de dfendre des positions auxquelles je ne crois pas trente secondes, que je ne ddaigne pas un peu de moquerie, mais  en aucun cas je ne fais tenir aux autres des propos qu'ils ne tiennent pas. A mes yeux, c'est le premier dni de la libert d'opinion. Mme dans le troll, il y a une dontologie.

----------


## Erwy

> en aucun cas je ne fais tenir aux autres des propos qu'ils ne tiennent pas.


Moi non plus par contre tu as un trs gros go parce que 
1) Le truc de la constitution ne s'adresse pas  toi mais  un post qui doit suivre ta premire intervention ou peut s'en faut
2) Si tu te relis, c'est toi qui par deux fois au moins me cause etat de droit, droit de l'homme etc... alors que c'est les autres qui ont lanc le sujet jamais moi, c'est hors de mon champ comme prcis avant que tu viennes remettre a sur le tapis. Je n'y peut rien si tu mlange les posts .

Maintenant je maintiens que ton argumentation n'est pas constructive ni mme rellement construite (surtout les derniers posts) et ca me fait chier d'avoir  perdre mon temps  me justifier  faire du copier/coller parce que ton ego ne le supporte pas.
Si c'est a tre un menteur  
 ::roll::

----------


## Le Pharaon

> Vous tes obligs de vous engueuler pour un sujet qui n'en vaut pas la peine ?


Donne moi ton mot de passe (et ton login) pourque je fasse le ncessaire.  ::mouarf::  

C'est un dbat assez intressant que j'ai suivi depuis le dbut.  ::roll::

----------


## Janitrix

Il tait intressant au dbut, mais l, la dernire page ne sert  rien...




> C'est la thorie Erwinnienne ;aie:





> J'en conclus donc que tu es un menteur, ce dont je n'ai jamais tellement dout. Mais tu as raison, il vaut mieux changer d'interlocuteur quand on a le nez dedans...





> C'est celui qui dit qui est ....





> tu es pathtique.





> Donne moi ton mot de passe (et ton login) pourque je fasse le ncessaire.


J'adore la dernire  ::mrgreen::  .

----------


## bidou

> Moi non plus par contre tu as un trs gros go parce que 
> 1) Le truc de la constitution ne s'adresse pas  toi mais  un post qui doit suivre ta premire intervention ou peut s'en faut


alors c'est plus un problme du  ton expression crite qu' mon go, puisque tu as dit 



> Tiens a change , dans *les autres arguments* on rangeait la constitution dans la rpublique





> 2) Si tu te relis, c'est toi qui par deux fois au moins me cause etat de droit, droit de l'homme etc... alors que c'est les autres qui ont lanc le sujet jamais moi, c'est hors de mon champ comme prcis avant que tu viennes remettre a sur le tapis. Je n'y peut rien si tu mlange les posts .


et si tu me relis (enfin me lis, a serait dj pas mal), tu notes que je ne parle d'aucun autres droits que ceux que tu cites lorsque je parle de droit de l'homme. a ne me parait pas ncessaire de reciter ta liste  chaque fois.




> Maintenant je maintiens que ton argumentation n'est pas constructive ni mme rellement construite (surtout les derniers posts)


Comme de toute faon tu ne lis pas ce que j'cris , je ne vois pas trop comment tu vas juger mon argumentation.




> et ca me fait chier d'avoir  perdre mon temps  me justifier  faire du copier/coller parce que ton ego ne le supporte pas.
> Si c'est a tre un menteur


tu peux faire tous les copier coller que tu veux, tu me fais tenir des propos que je n'ai pas tenu et a a s'appelle mentir, quel que soit mon go par ailleurs

----------


## Erwy

> tu peux faire tous les copier coller que tu veux, tu me fais tenir des propos que je n'ai pas tenu et a a s'appelle mentir, quel que soit mon go par ailleurs


Pgibone sort de ce corps  ::mouarf:: 

Tiens je vais en faire une moi aussi

Je laisse le soin aux autres lecteurs d'apprecier la vracit de mes propos  ::aie::   ::mouarf::

----------


## questionneuse

Les modrateurs ont droit de troller pas les autres, ca c'est pas dmocratique!  ::aie::

----------


## bidou

> Les modrateurs ont droit de troller pas les autres, ca c'est pas dmocratique!


Ici c'est pas une dmocratie  ::mouarf::

----------


## Le Pharaon

Un adage de chez moi dit que si deux hommes plus forts que toi se battent il suffit de les insulter tous les deux pourqu'ils arrtent, ils oublieront immdiatement leur diffrend et s'en prendront  toi. C'est ce que je veux faire si *Janitrix* me donne son mdp et son login.  ::D:  




> ca c'est pas dmocratique!


Surtout que la personne qui dit a ignore ce qu'est une dmocratie.  ::aie::

----------


## questionneuse

Dis donc pharaon c'est pas moi qui ait dit ca!

Faillot!  ::roll::

----------


## Le Pharaon

J'dite !

----------


## bidou

> Surtout que la personne qui dit a ignore ce qu'est une dmocratie.


Remarque ce n'est pas forcment vident. Par exemple, la Turquie, c'est une dmocratie ou non ?

----------


## Le Pharaon

> Dis donc pharaon c'est pas moi qui ait dit ca!
> 
> Faillot!


Te fache pas toi aussi. C'est une blague inutile  ::D:  




> Remarque ce n'est pas forcment vident. Par exemple, la Turquie, c'est une dmocratie ou non ?


On peut dire que c'est une dmocratie, mme si dans le fond a reste discutable. Un tat dmocratique pour moi (puisque je m'y connais pas bien en politique) c'est un tat qui respecte les principes lmentaires des droits de l'homme (libert d'expression, droit de vote, ...), qui accepte le multipatisme ... Et un tat qui ne baffoue jamais les droits de l'homme  ma connaissance a n'existe pas, le terme ne rhyme pas souvent avec les notions de *raison d'tat*, _secret d'tat_ (au nom desquels les autorits peuvent tre  mme de torturer des individus).

Mme si ne suis on n'est pas en accord avec la politique trangre de la France, force est de constater que c'est l'un des tats qui respectent le plus les droits de l'homme.

----------


## questionneuse

Bah je suis pas fach  ::P:  

La turquie organise de vrais lections dmocratiques donc c'est une dmocratie.  :;):

----------


## souviron34

D'accord avec questionneuse sur la turquie  :;):  

Par contre, quand tu dis :




> ... Et un tat qui ne baffoue jamais les droits de l'homme  ma connaissance a n'existe pas, le terme ne rhyme pas souvent avec les notions de *raison d'tat*, _secret d'tat_ (au nom desquels les autorits peuvent tre  mme de torturer des individus).
> 
> Mme si ne suis on n'est pas en accord avec la politique trangre de la France, force est de constater que c'est l'un des tats qui respectent le plus les droits de l'homme.


Je me permet de douter.... Que ce soit dans les affaires Elf, ClearStream, Crdit Lyonnais, Frgates de Taiwan, ecoutes du Canard Enchan, "suicide" de R. Boulin ou de P. Brgovoy, irlandais de Vincennes, ou Rainbow Warrior, la France utilise pas mal le "secret d'tat" ou "la raison d'tat"...

Est-ce  dire que la France n'est pas un pays dmocratique ??

----------


## Luc Orient

> ... 
> 
> Pour rsumer:
>  Chavez n'a pas supprim une chaine. Il n'a pas renouvel sa concession. Et cela n'a rien  voir.
>  La chane n'a mme pas t ferme, c'est juste la concession sur les ondes hertziennes qui ne lui a pas t renouvele. Elle peut donc continuer d'mettre (et elle le fait), par d'autres vecteurs (cble, TNT, internet).
>  Si une chane amricaine avait agit de la mme faon vis  vis de G.W.Bush, il y a fort  parier que non seulement la chane aurait t rellement supprime, mais que ses responsables auraient eus de gros soucis.
>  D'un point de vue uniquement lgal (et en rapport des lois sur l'audiovisuel du pays qui sont antrieures  Chavez), cette chane aurait d tre ferme depuis longtemps: utilisation d'images subliminales dans des programmes destins aux enfants, montages et dsinformation en priode de crise (en france, on parlerait de crime contre la nation), et j'en passe et des meilleures...
> 
> 
> Il suffit que Castro pte de travers, que Chavez se dbarrasse d'une bande de criminels et c'est l'euphorie dans les mdias mondiaux ... etc etc


Ah la dfense de Chavez et de Castro fallait oser !

Dj Chavez c'est limite ... mais Castro ...

Tout le monde sait que Cuba c'est une dictature communiste de la pire espce ( avec le soleil et les cocotiers en plus certes ! ) et que Castro est un vieux dictateur  moiti gteux qui s'accroche au pouvoir depuis prs de 50 ans ...

----------


## souviron34

bah le monde n'est (fort heureusement d'ailleurs) ni noir ni blanc...

Donc certes Castro est un "dictateur" si l'on veut, mais quel petit pays  450 kms des ctes des USA peut se targuer d'tre indpendant ???

Pour l'tre, il est certain qu'il faut prendre des moyens spciaux, car les sus-mentionns voisins en prennent, eux aussi...

Donc sans le soutenir, on peut le comprendre...

----------


## questionneuse

je ne pense pas qu'il dfendait castro mais il affirmait juste que ceux qui souhaite donner des lecons ne sont pas mieux lotis finalement.
Et c'est bien vrai je pense que les usa etc.. sont vraiment mal plac pour venir arbitrer quand eux meme sont loins d'etre des partisans de la paix et du bien etre du monde..
En gros castro dictateur dans son pays et usa dmocrate dans son pays mais dictateur dans les autres..

----------


## bidou

> On peut dire que c'est une dmocratie, mme si dans le fond a reste discutable. Un tat dmocratique pour moi (puisque je m'y connais pas bien en politique) c'est un tat qui respecte les principes lmentaires des droits de l'homme (libert d'expression, droit de vote, ...), qui accepte le multipatisme ...


pour le multipartisme je suis d'accord, mais niveau libert d'expression on ne peut pas dire que ce soit bien a. J'en connais un qui ve te crier dessus  ::aie::  




> Et un tat qui ne baffoue jamais les droits de l'homme  ma connaissance a n'existe pas, le terme ne rhyme pas souvent avec les notions de raison d'tat, secret d'tat (au nom desquels les autorits peuvent tre  mme de torturer des individus).


La, force est de constater qu'on ne vas pas s'user les doigts avec la liste des pays qui respectent toujours les droits de l'homme  ::(:

----------


## zooro

> Et c'est bien vrai je pense que les usa etc.. sont vraiment mal plac pour venir arbitrer


Quelque part, on a aussi un gros problme avec notre poutre...

----------


## souviron34

> Quelque part, on a aussi un gros problme avec notre poutre...


 :;):   ::king::

----------


## r0d

> je ne pense pas qu'il dfendait castro mais il affirmait juste que ceux qui souhaite donner des lecons ne sont pas mieux lotis finalement.


Je ne me serais pas permi de pousser aussi loin mon raisonnement. Pas ici  ::aie::  

Je ne dfend pas Castro ni Chavez, je me demande juste pourquoi ces 2 pays sont  ce point la cible de "nos" mdias et je pose juste la question de savoir si les attaques sur ces pays sont rellement objectives. Rien de plus.

----------


## souviron34

Absolument d'accord..

Et d'ailleurs 




> et usa dmocrate dans son pays mais dictateur dans les autres..


mme a.. les lois nouvelles de DoubleYou sur les coutes tlphoniques, les arrestations ou perquisitions sans mandats (PATRIOT act), la mainmise sur les mdias (_qui pourtant jusque l taient les plus indpendants du monde_), l'aspect "chasse aux sorcires" des anti-guerres (_je le sais, j'ai des copains en Californie qui nous avaient prvenu qu'ils ne donneraient plus de nouvellles jusqu' ce que a se soit tass, car coutes_), ben mme  dans son pays c'est pas forcment dmocrate....

Et pourtant je leur reconnais tout un tas de trs bons points ...

----------


## zooro

> Je ne me serais pas permi de pousser aussi loin mon raisonnement. Pas ici  
> 
> Je ne dfend pas Castro ni Chavez, je me demande juste pourquoi ces 2 pays sont  ce point la cible de "nos" mdias et je pose juste la question de savoir si les attaques sur ces pays sont rellement objectives. Rien de plus.


Comme nos mdias sont aux mains des industriels liberticides et assoiffs de pouvoir qui nous dirigent, par l'intermdiaire du complot mondial du grand patronat... ::aie::   ces "attaques" sont sans doute sans aucun fondement et doivent relever de la propagande anti-communiste (ce qui d'ailleurs est stupide, puisqu'il est de notorit publique que Cuba n'est pas communiste)... re- ::aie::

----------


## Luc Orient

> ... 
> Je ne dfend pas Castro ni Chavez, je me demande juste pourquoi ces 2 pays sont  ce point la cible de "nos" mdias et je pose juste la question de savoir si les attaques sur ces pays sont rellement objectives. Rien de plus.


Chavez a se discute ... Il me semble plus populiste et nationaliste que vraiment dictateur ... Encore que le personnage apparat vraiment vulgaire et grossier ...

Pour Castro, c'est pli, en France il n'y a que Danielle Mitterrand (et encore !) pour nier que Cuba c'est une dictature, et pas une des plus douces  ...

----------


## Erwy

> pour le multipartisme je suis d'accord, mais niveau libert d'expression on ne peut pas dire que ce soit bien a. J'en connais un qui ve te crier dessus


Moi j'aurais surtout pens  la prepondrance de l'avis de l'arme sur l'avis du peuple , c'est encore plus flagrant  ::mouarf::  
Maintenant il y a une chose de sur, c'est que lors des dernires elections, bien que ce n'est pas t les favoris de l'arme qui ait gagn, celle-ci  respecter le choix des urnes, et que mme s'il y a de sacr problme actuellement il semble que la solution passe par le chemin des lois ou/et des urnes et non par un coup de force.
Je ne sais pas si c'est aujourd'hui une vraie dmocratie, mais elle me semble en tout cas avoir pris un meilleur dpart et possder de meilleure base qu'une bonne partie du monde musulman .
( surtout que le regime actuelle a t une opposition il n'y a pas si longtemps, pas mal quand mme  )

----------


## bidou

> Moi j'aurais surtout pens  la prepondrance de l'avis de l'arme sur l'avis du peuple , c'est encore plus flagrant  
> Maintenant il y a une chose de sur, c'est que lors des dernires elections, bien que ce n'est pas t les favoris de l'arme qui ait gagn, celle-ci  respecter le choix des urnes, et que mme s'il y a de sacr problme actuellement il semble que la solution passe par le chemin des lois ou/et des urnes et non par un coup de force.
> Je ne sais pas si c'est aujourd'hui une vraie dmocratie, mais elle me semble en tout cas avoir pris un meilleur dpart et possder de meilleure base qu'une bonne partie du monde musulman .
> ( surtout que le regime actuelle a t une opposition il n'y a pas si longtemps, pas mal quand mme  )


Je suis bien content de voir que tu es d'accord avec ce qu'on disait zooro et moi  ::mrgreen::  
Parce que tout le monde ou  peu prs considre la turquie comme une dmocratie (notamment l'union europenne) mme si elle ne respecte pas la libert d'expression et la libert de la presse. Pourtant, et tu le reconnais toi mme, il y a un vrai multi partisme et une opposition qui n'est pas de complaisance.
Pour le rle de l'arme en turquie, on entre la dans le paradoxe dmocratique...

----------


## r0d

> Chavez a se discute ... Il me semble plus populiste et nationaliste que vraiment dictateur ... Encore que le personnage apparat vraiment vulgaire et grossier ...


Ce n'est pas aussi simple que cela. Il applique une forme de nationalisme, certes, dans le sens o il nationalise les ressources de son pays. Mais il a galement une politique trs internationaliste sur d'autres points.
Le problme c'est qu'il est trs difficile de se forger un point de vue objectif car l'image que nous en donnent les mdias ne l'est pas.




> Pour Castro, c'est pli, en France il n'y a que Danielle Mitterrand (et encore !) pour nier que Cuba c'est une dictature, et pas une des plus douces  ...


Ok, c'est une dictature, je suis d'accord. Mais des dictatures, il y a en beaucoup d'autres, et des pires. Et ce que je ne comprend pas, c'est pourquoi est-ce qu'on s'acharne sur celle-ci en particulier.
D'autant plus que Castro a des circonstances attnuantes, pour sa dfense. La plus grande puissance conomique et militaire de la plante est en guerre contre cette petite le depuis plus de 40 ans (et non l'inverse). Il est extrmement difficile de gouverner dans ces conditions.
Je n'irai jamais habiter dans un pays comme Cuba. C'est une dictature, qui ne respecte pas le droit d'expression, l-dessus, nous sommes d'accord. Mais Mani est mort et enterr, tout n'est pas tout noir, ni tout blanc. Il n'y a vraiment que la bande  G.W.Bush pour croire cela et vouloir imposer leur vision  l'ensemble de la plante. Un tat qui ne reconnait pas la souverainet des pays qui ne partagent pas leurs convictions, je trouve cela au moins aussi dangereux.

----------


## Erwy

> Je suis bien content de voir que tu es d'accord avec ce qu'on disait zooro et moi


Je suis pas trop  ::koi::  surtout que tu me rajoute par la suite qu'il n'y a pas de libert de la presse et d'expression donc ca va pltot dans mon sens  ::aie::  



> Parce que tout le monde ou  peu prs considre la turquie comme une dmocratie (notamment l'union europenne) mme si elle ne respecte pas la libert d'expression et la libert de la presse. Pourtant, et tu le reconnais toi mme, il y a un vrai multi partisme et une opposition qui n'est pas de complaisance.


Sur l'opposition, mais je reconnais que je connais mal la situation, j'aurais envie de mettre un lger bmol .
J'ai l'impression que le rgime au pouvoir est une oppostion  qui sont statut semi-religieux  permis de se dvelopper hors des chemins habituels (et donc d'eviter la censure et le blocage des mdias) , un peu comme les Fils en Egypte .La-bas aussi ils ont gagn les elections, la diffrence c'est que la Turquie  accepter de jouer le jeu.
Maintenant les oppositions "classiques", mme si cela  l'air de s'tre un peu calm avec ce gouvernement , elles donnent l'impression d'en prendre la plein la gueule et de pas vraiment russir  prendre pied  ::?:

----------


## Erwy

> Ce sont deux problmes diffrents. La dmocratie assure grce  des dispositions constitutionnelles que le pouvoir en place est bien dsign par le peuple. C'est sa seule et unique "fonction", et elle est essentiellement lectorale. Aprs, c'est  la Rpublique et  ses institutions que revient le devoir de permettre l'existence et l'expression de tous les courants politiques, ainsi que les contre-pouvoirs.


Ca ne concerne pas la Turquie, mais c'est le coup de l'arme qui me l'a rappell, mme si ce n'est pas tout  fait a.
Un cas d'cole (encore que...  ::roll::  )qu'on n'a pas vraiment tudi dans les autres posts je pense.
Imaginons un pays ou :
- les droits sont garantis
- le vote ne subit pas de pression
- il y a un multipartisme

mais ou un phnomne qui ne concerne pas les elus (une corruptions massives des administrations par exemple) bloque partiellement ou en totalit toute mise en application lgislative.
Est t'on encore dans une dmocratie vue que la souverainet du peuple mme si elle a pu s'exprimer se trouve bloquer au niveau lgislatif ?

----------


## bidou

> Je suis pas trop  surtout que tu me rajoute par la suite qu'il n'y a pas de libert de la presse et d'expression donc ca va pltot dans mon sens  
> 
> Sur l'opposition, mais je reconnais que je connais mal la situation, j'aurais envie de mettre un lger bmol .
> J'ai l'impression que le rgime au pouvoir est une oppostion  qui sont statut semi-religieux  permis de se dvelopper hors des chemins habituels (et donc d'eviter la censure et le blocage des mdias) , un peu comme les Fils en Egypte .La-bas aussi ils ont gagn les elections, la diffrence c'est que la Turquie  accepter de jouer le jeu.
> Maintenant les oppositions "classiques", mme si cela  l'air de s'tre un peu calm avec ce gouvernement , elles donnent l'impression d'en prendre la plein la gueule et de pas vraiment russir  prendre pied


quand tu en discutes avec des turcs, disons qu'ils voient le problme diffremment. Pour eux, le fonctionnement est dmocratique mme si certains partis sont interdits (ce que d'autres dmocraties on fait aussi) puisque les restrictions sur la libert d'expressions sont admises par la plupart des partis dmocratiques (autrement dit, ils sont tous d'accord pour que les kurdes ferment leurs gueules  ::aie::  ) et ne touchent pas le dbat politique entre partis autoriss.
Pour maintenir le pays en dmocratie, ils utilisent l'arme comme gardien de la constitution et plus particulirement comme garante de la lacit. C'est d'ailleurs stupfiant de voir comme pour eux l'intervention de l'arme dans les affaires publiques, lorsqu'elle joue ce rle de bouclier, leurs parait tout  fait normal.
Maintenant, c'est clair que selon nos critres  nous, c'est loin d'tre parfait mais ils sont confronts  des problmes qui sont loins d'tre facile  rsoudre.

----------


## Katyucha

Peut etre n'ont ils pas la mme dfinition d'une arme?
En France, c'est la protection extrieure, notre arme s'imissent pas dans la vie intrieure.
En Turquie, il est vrai que l'arme est le garant de la constitution et donc de la laicit. L'arme a un pouvoir de protection intrieure des institutions. Alors que chez nous, c'est normalement la Justice et la Police.

----------


## Erwy

> Peut etre n'ont ils pas la mme dfinition d'une arme?


Oui, mais quel est la lgitimit d'un organisme qui n' a rien d'elu  imposer ces vues sur un gouvernement lue ?
Je ne dis pas qu'ils ont tort, je dis juste que a ne rpond pas  des critres de dmocratie.
Maintenant je suis loin de penser que, suivant les environnements, la dmocratie soit toujours la meilleure option.D'ailleurs la plupart des dmocraties  prvoit la suspension de droit , voir d'lection  (et la on n'est plus vraiment en dmocratie m^me si cela ne doit tre ,thoriquement, que temporaire ) dans des cas grves ( tat de guerre par exemple).

----------


## questionneuse

> Alors que chez nous, c'est normalement la Justice et la Police.


Dans la logique de ce que katyucha vient de dire je vote pas pour choisir la police et les juges non plus..

Pour une vritable reprsentativit il faudrait qu'on choisisse nous meme le prsident , les ministres, etc..Or ca risque d'etre bien bien compliqu.




> Maintenant je suis loin de penser que, suivant les environnements, la dmocratie soit toujours la meilleure option.


Ah bon?? Et pour quels raisons  un moment donn on devrait priver le peuple du choix de son dirigeant?? Et qui aurait le droit de choisir  sa place?

----------


## bidou

> Oui, mais quel est la lgitimit d'un organisme qui n' a rien d'elu  imposer ces vues sur un gouvernement lue ?
> Je ne dis pas qu'ils ont tort, je dis juste que a ne rpond pas  des critres de dmocratie.


En l'occurence la lgitimit est constitutionnelle, c'est leur conseil de scurit nationale. Sur le fait que comme critre de dmocratie on fait mieux je suis d'accord avec toi, mais on tombe dans le paradoxe dmocratique, que fait une dmocratie quand le pouvoir appartient  des forces non dmocratiques. Le libre accs aux armes, le verrouillage constitutionnel, le recours  l'arme...
Personnellement je n'en sait rien, mais reconnaissons que le systme turc, aussi branlant soit il, en fait une des deux seules dmocratie du proche/ moyen orient.

----------


## Erwy

> Ah bon?? Et pour quels raisons  un moment donn on devrait priver le peuple du choix de son dirigeant?? Et qui aurait le droit de choisir  sa place?


La premire fonction d'une socit ce n'est pas d'assurer la libert et les droits de son peuple, *c'est d'assurer sa survie*, chose que les occidentaux engosss dans leur confort ont tendances  perdre de vue  ::roll::  .
Les dmocraties prennent place dans des environnements stabilises ou ce problme a dj t rgl.
Pour le cas de la Turquie, mme si je ne considre pas que c'est une dmocratie, face aux problmes qu'elles doit rsoudre (voir  certains de ses voisins), j'aurais tendance  penser qu'elle a opt pour un conpromis plutt valable, mme s'il y a des abus (mais tout systme, y compris les dmocraties gnre des abus malheureusement).Je doute qu'un modle occidental impos du jour au lendemain en Turquie est plus de quelques annes(mois ???) de survie devant lui (et pas forcmment  cause de l'arme).



> Sur le fait que comme critre de dmocratie on fait mieux je suis d'accord avec toi, mais on tombe dans le paradoxe dmocratique, que fait une dmocratie quand le pouvoir appartient  des forces non dmocratiques. Le libre accs aux armes, le verrouillage constitutionnel, le recours  l'arme...


Je pense que ma rponse au-dessus, prcise ma pense Je pense que ce n'est pas une dmocratie, maintenant ce n'est pas forcemment un mal.
Si on repart dans l'histoire, le systme fodal n'est certainement pas un modle de "dmocratie", mais c'tait certainement l'un des meilleurs systmes pour survivre et sortir du chaos de l'poque.
C'est aussi pour a que je considre que le respect de la "souverainet" ne suffit pas  faire une dmocratie.Autrement beaucoup de systme aurait pu s'en targuer. Quand t'as lechoix entre a ou crever  cause de l'environnement (naturel, humain...)...

----------


## souviron34

et d'ailleurs, dans le cas de la Turquie, qui, rappelons-le, est le seul tat (_il y avait l'Irak avant que DoubleYou y arrive._.) dont la population est majoritairement musulmane mais qui est LAIC, depuis Ataturk en 1924, effectivement l'arme a toujours jou pleinement son rle de gardien de la constitution (et donc de la laicit).

Ce qui me fait d'ailleurs doucement rigoler dans les critiques, car  quoi, il vaudrait mieux avoir des ayatollahs comme en Iran, des talibans comme en Afghanistan, des guerres entre factions comme en Irak, un dictateur comme en Lybie ??

Quant  la limite d'un rgime dmocratique, rappelons que Hitler a t *lu* ..

----------


## kromartien

> Je doute qu'un modle occidental impos du jour au lendemain en Turquie est plus de quelques annes(mois ???) de survie devant lui (et pas forcmment  cause de l'arme).


En fait la Turquie a un modle gouvernemental qui est assez proche de celui occidental, notamment par les principes laques qui rgissent le fonctionnement de l'tat. Le modle Turque est fortement inspir des dmocraties occidentales.

----------


## Erwy

> En fait la Turquie a un modle gouvernemental qui est assez proche de celui occidental, notamment par les principes laques qui rgissent le fonctionnement de l'tat. Le modle Turque est fortement inspir des dmocraties occidentales.


Et particulirement du modle franais et son fondateur s'est aussi inspir de la revolution franaise...

----------


## bidou

> Je pense que ma rponse au-dessus, prcise ma pense Je pense que ce n'est pas une dmocratie, maintenant ce n'est pas forcemment un mal.


Pour ma part je reste convaincu que la turquie rentre dans la famille des dmocraties, mme si leur cadre supra lgal est trs diffrent du notre.
D'abord parce que l'arme (enfin le conseil de scurit) n'intervient que dans le cadre qui lui est donn par la constitution turque, et surtout parce que la mme arme a toujours rendu rapidement le pouvoir aux autorits civiles.
Dans nos dmocraties, les autorits garantes de la constitution (conseil constitutionnel pour nous, ou cour suprme pour les US) ne sont pas plus lus. En angleterre la chambre des lords possde un role lgislatif sans tre lue. Bref il y a dans chaque dmocratie des organismes de pouvoir qui ne sont pas lus et qui ne nous font pas sortir du cadre de la dmocratie pour autant.

Enfin la majorit  l'assemble turque n'est pas reprsentative de la majorit de la population pour les mmes raisons que chez nous d'ailleurs. On peut admettre que les 60 % de turcs qui ne votent pas pour un parti islamiste ne tiennent pas se voir appliquer la shariah  cause d'un mode de scrutin et que le recours  l'arme, mme s'il n'est pas habituel dans les dmocraties occidentales n'en fait pas une dictature pour autant.

----------


## Erwy

> Pour ma part je reste convaincu que la turquie rentre dans la famille des dmocraties, mme si leur cadre supra lgal est trs diffrent du notre.
> D'abord parce que l'arme (enfin le conseil de scurit) n'intervient que dans le cadre qui lui est donn par la constitution turque, et surtout parce que la mme arme a toujours rendu rapidement le pouvoir aux autorits civiles.


j'ai utilis ce lien: http://www.bleublancturc.com/Turquie/anayasa.htm
sur ce point la je suis pas hyper convaincu





> ARTICLE 118 : Le Conseil de scurit nationale se compose, sous la prsidence du Prsident de la Rpublique, du Premier ministre, du Chef d'tat-major gnral, des ministres de la Dfense nationale, de l'Intrieur et des Affaires trangres, des Commandants des Forces terrestres, navales et ariennes et du Commandant gnral de la Gendarmerie.
> 
> 
> 
> Eu gard aux particularits de l'ordre du jour, les ministres ou les personnes concerns peuvent tre convoqus aux runions du Conseil en vue d'tre consults. 
> 
> 
> 
> Le Conseil de scurit nationale communique au Conseil des ministres son avis au sujet de l'adoption de dcisions et de l'tablissement de la coordination ncessaire en matire de dtermination, fixation et application de la politique de scurit nationale de l'Etat. Les dcisions du Conseil de scurit nationale relatives aux mesures qu'il estime indispensables en vue de sauvegarder l'existence et l'indpendance de l'Etat, l'intgrit et l'indivisibilit du territoire et *la paix et la scurit de la socit* sont prises en considration par le Conseil des ministres de manire prioritaire. 
> ...


Je vois rien qui se rfre  la constitution la dedans,  l'extrme limite la partie en gras mais c'est quand mme sacrment tir par les cheveux et normalement ce ne sont pas les miltaires "seuls" qui doivent prendre la dcision  ::aie::  


par contre ils ont bien un conseil constitutionnel ou sont prsent des miltaires



> ARTICLE 146 : La Cour constitutionnelle se compose de onze membres titulaires et quatre membres supplants. 
> 
> 
> 
> Ceux-ci sont dsigns par le Prsident de la Rpublique parmi des candidats lus, entre leurs prsidents et membres,  la majorit absolue du nombre total de leurs membres, en nombre triple de celui des postes  pourvoir, par les Assembles gnrales de la Cour de cassation en ce qui concerne deux membres titulaires et deux membres supplants, du Conseil d'Etat en ce qui concerne deux membres titulaires et un membre supplant et de la Cour de cassation militaire, du Tribunal administratif militaire suprieur et de la Cour des comptes chacun en ce qui concerne un membre titulaire; parmi trois candidats dsigns par le Conseil de lenseignement suprieur entre des membres du corps enseignant des tablissements d'enseignement suprieur ne figurant pas au sein du Conseil en ce qui concerne un membre titulaire; et parmi des fonctionnaires suprieurs ou des avocats en ce qui concerne les trois membres titulaires et le membre supplant restants.


Mais si j'ai bien compt (mal foutu leur truc  ::aie::  ) ils ne sont que deux sur onze et les dcision sont prises  la majorit absolue

J'ai plutot l'impression que l'arme garante de la constitution c'est plutot "traditionnelle" maintenant j'ai pu loup des trucs c'est quand mme une sacr tartine leur constitution  ::aie::

----------


## bidou

fondamentalement je ne suis pas tellement plus convaincu que toi, probablement parce que j'ai l'habitude des dmocraties occidentales o on se mfient des militaires comme de la peste. Mais comme je le disais prcdemment, lorsque tu parles avec des turcs, leurs visions du rle de l'arme est trs diffrente de la notre. Maintenant j'imagine que si on parle avec des tenants des partis islamistes, on doit vite avoir un autre son de cloche.

----------


## hegros

> Quant  la limite d'un rgime dmocratique, rappelons que Hitler a t *lu* ..


Ce qui prouve bien que ce rgime n'est pas sans faille et a donc des dfauts  tout comme les autres rgimes d'ailleurs qu'ils soient loigns ou rapprochs de par leur mise en application. Ces drives font aussi peut tre que certains pays ne l'aient pas adopter ou ne veulent pas l'adopter ou alors tente  l'adapter ou  s'en rapprocher.Le vrai problme aujourd'hui avec la dmocratie  s'est qu'on veut surtout l'imposer   ::):  

Quand au monde musulman (je suis musulman)  il est sens pratiquer ce qu'on appelle la shoura que l'on peut peut tre traduire par "consultation" qui est la colonne vertebrale de la dmocratie. Pour la laicit il faut voir ta dfinition car si tu fais rfrence  la sparation du pouvoir et de l'glise dans le gouvernement alors je te rpondrais  que je ne connais pas d'quivalent de l'glise dont tu parles dans l'histoire du monde musulman.

----------


## questionneuse

> La premire fonction d'une socit ce n'est pas d'assurer la libert et les droits de son peuple, *c'est d'assurer sa survie*, chose que les occidentaux engosss dans leur confort ont tendances  perdre de vue  .
> Les dmocraties prennent place dans des environnements stabilises ou ce problme a dj t rgl.


Je ne suis pas convaincu. 
La meilleure facon d'assurer la survie d'un peuple est d'accorder  chacun des droits gaux et une libert certaine.
En gros tu insinues que lorsqu'un pays est destabilis financirement, culturellement ou autre, mieux vaut instaurer la dictature. 

Ce qui est quand meme assez fort en parlant "des occidentaux engosss dans leur confort" c'est qu'ils ont tendance  dire par exemple que la tunisie ferait de mieux de garder Ben ali comme dictateur plutot que d'avoir une vritable dmocratie. Pareil pour le dictateur gyptien avec lequel les grand du G8 runis auourd'hui n'hsite pas  dialoguer afin qu'il aide  rgler soi disant des conflits mondiaux. 
En gros l'excuse de base qu'on nous pond..c'est ils ne sont pas prets..

Contrairement  Bush je ne suis pas de celles qui pensent qu'il faut aller dtruire un coin du monde pour y instaurer la dmocratie, meme si en ralit il n'est pas vraiment venu pour l'interet du peuple irakien mais plus pour ses interets financiers sinon en gardant le meme sermon ils seraient intervenu en Asie, en Afrique etc..

La dmocratie c'est bon pour tout le monde je ne vois pas o la dictature permettrait d'apporter une quelconque stabilit ou une quelconque avance..

----------


## zooro

> Pour la laicit il faut voir ta dfinition car si tu fais rfrence  la sparation du pouvoir et de l'glise dans le gouvernement alors je te rpondrais  que je ne connais pas d'quivalent de l'glise dont tu parles dans l'histoire du monde musulman.


La lacit au sens franais du terme (sparation de l'Etat et des Eglises) signifie que l'Etat ne soutient officiellement aucune religion. Sauf cas particulier de l'Alsace et de la Moselle o le Concordat est en vigueur. La loi de sparation des Eglises et de l'Etat avait pour objectif de mettre fin au Concordat, et .
Par "Eglises", on n'entend pas seulement le culte catholique, mais aussi les cultes protestant et isralite. L'Islam n'tait pas encore prsent en France  l'poque (ou alors de faon ngligeable).

----------


## questionneuse

La laicit n'a de toute facon rien  voir avec la dmocratie.
On peut etre en dictature et laique (au sens francais du terme) et on peut etre en dmocratie et soutenir une religion.

 "La lacit n'appartient pas  la tradition allemande et encore moins  celle du Royaume-Uni, mme si la libert de conscience et de culte est garantie en Allemagne, tolre au Royaume-Uni. L'Allemagne ne possde pas d'glise d'tat, mais la Constitution (article 140) assure aux communauts religieuses majoritaires (glises protestantes : 38 %et glise catholique : 36 %) une lgislation particulire ainsi que le droit de percevoir un impt sur tousceux qui se dclarent protestants ou catholiques (75 % de la population). Si l'impt d'glise n'existe pas au Royaume-Uni, la confusion entre l'tat et l'glise y est grande, symbolise par le cumul de la fonction royale et de la fonction de chef de l'glise anglicane, ainsi que parla prsence de dignitaires ecclsiastiques  la Chambre des lords."

Sans parler d'israel qui est un tat juif et une dmocratie, etc..
En gros la laicit (au sens ou l'entendent ces tats est donc bien diffrente du sens que lui accorde la france ) dans ses pays permet d'adopter la religion que l'on souhaite mais il y a une religion d'tat...

----------


## hegros

> La lacit au sens franais du terme (sparation de l'Etat et des Eglises) signifie que l'Etat ne soutient officiellement aucune religion. Sauf cas particulier de l'Alsace et de la Moselle o le Concordat est en vigueur. La loi de sparation des Eglises et de l'Etat avait pour objectif de mettre fin au Concordat, et .
> Par "Eglises", on n'entend pas seulement le culte catholique, mais aussi les cultes protestant et isralite. L'Islam n'tait pas encore prsent en France  l'poque (ou alors de faon ngligeable).


Cette dfinition me parat parfaitement claire.

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/R%C3%A9gime_concordataire

----------


## souviron34

> . Pour la laicit il faut voir ta dfinition car si tu fais rfrence  la sparation du pouvoir et de l'glise dans le gouvernement alors je te rpondrais  que je ne connais pas d'quivalent de l'glise dont tu parles dans l'histoire du monde musulman.


Je fais rference non pas  la notion franaise, mais  la notion locale :

voir ici :

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Turquie....A9_en_Turquie

o il est stipul :




> laccord du droit des votes aux femmes en 1934 ;....linterdiction du port du voile pour les femmes dans les administrations et coles publiques.


Existe aussi un papier intressant du Monde Diplomatique :

http://www.monde-diplomatique.fr/car...pays-musulmans

et du CNRS :

http://www2.cnrs.fr/presse/thema/474.htm

Ce qui, tu as conviendra, est assez rare dans un pays musulman...

----------


## hegros

> Ce qui, tu as conviendra, est assez rare dans un pays musulman...


je ne sais pas tu as des chiffres prcis ?

----------


## souviron34

sur a :




> linterdiction du port du voile pour les femmes dans les administrations et coles publiques.


??????????

----------


## hegros

> sur a :
> 
> 
> 
> ??????????


Je ne dis pas que tout les pays musulmans respectent ce principe pour des raisons qui leurs sont propres cependant rsumer la laicit  cela...Ca pse pas lourd  ::roll::

----------


## questionneuse

> sur a :
> 
> 
> linterdiction du port du voile pour les femmes dans les administrations et coles publiques.
> 
> ??????????


Oui et ca c'est la laicit  la francaise oui mais la laicit  l'anglaise ou  l'amricaine ca ne correspond pas vraiment  cela.
Dans ces pays l cette loi turque correspond plus  une restriction des droits de la femme/homme dans le sens ou on ne lui permet pas de choisir et d'appliquer sa religion.

Enfin bref le dbat commence  tourner sur la laicit alors que je ne vois pas le rapport avec la dmocratie..

----------


## hegros

En ce moment c'est la mode la dlocalisation... on produit des rglements intrieurs puis on veut tout de suite leur donner une dimension universelle oubliant dans l'exemple prcis que tu cites qu'effectivement il existe des pays musulmans et que  les femmes portent le voile sans contrainte ni oppression (ce qui ne veut pas dire que ca n'existe pas ailleurs) et qui par rapport  cela sont en total accord avec les Lois mais pas avec celles que tu cites (franaise non  ? Europenne ? )

----------


## hegros

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/D%C3%A9mocratie C'est pas une rfrence hein c'est une bauche  ::mouarf::

----------


## souviron34

> qui par rapport  cela sont en total accord avec les Lois mais pas avec celles que tu cites (franaise non  ? Europenne ? )


ben non c'est les lois turques...

----------


## hegros

> ben non c'est les lois turques...


Interdiction du port du voile dans les lieux publics ce n'est pas du tout frais en France ?

----------


## zooro

> Interdiction du port du voile dans les lieux publics ce n'est pas du tout frais en France ?


On n'aurait pas du avoir  faire une loi sur ce sujet. C'est dommage qu'on y ait t contraint.

Si l'on en revient aux religions d'tat, il n'y aurait apparemment que peu de pays sans religion d'tat:



> Ces tats ne professent aucune religion d'tat :
>     * Australie
>     * Azerbadjan
>     * Canada
>     * Chili
>     * France
>     * Inde
>     * Japon
>     * Mexique
> ...


Source: http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Religio...Etat_en_Europe

----------


## bidou

> Interdiction du port du voile dans les lieux publics ce n'est pas du tout frais en France ?


Dans les tablissements d'enseignement plutt, non ?

----------


## hegros

> Dans les tablissements d'enseignement plutt, non ?


J'ai compris que cela concerne tous les tablissements d'utilit publique ou tous les tablissements acceuillant du public.

----------


## bidou

Pour les fonctionnaires, pas pour les usagers

----------


## hegros

> Pour les fonctionnaires, pas pour les usagers


C'est qui les usagers ?

----------


## bidou

Le public. En france l'interdiction de port des signes religieux s'appliquent :
-  tous le monde dans les tablissements d'enseignement publics
- aux fonctionnaires en contact avec le public

----------


## hegros

> Le public. En france l'interdiction de port des signes religieux s'appliquent :
> -  tous le monde dans les tablissements d'enseignement publics
> - aux fonctionnaires en contact avec le public


C'est ce que j'ai compris pourquoi j'ai dis autre chose ?  ::aie::

----------


## bidou

un peu oui  ::mouarf::  
Mais bon, comme je ne vois pas trop le rapport entre lacit et dmocratie, c'est sans importance

----------


## Le Pharaon

> Envoy par Erwy
> 
> La premire fonction d'une socit ce n'est pas d'assurer la libert et les droits de son peuple, c'est d'assurer sa survie, chose que les occidentaux engosss dans leur confort ont tendances  perdre de vue  .
> Les dmocraties prennent place dans des environnements stabilises ou ce problme a dj t rgl.
> 
> 
> Je ne suis pas convaincu.


Il y'a des pays o une simple manifestation peut aboutir  un coup d'tat. Pour la scurit de l'tat on peut priver ce droit aux citoyens. On peut aussi voquer le cas de la Radio Mille Collines au Rwanda. 
_Ncessit n'a point de lois._

----------


## hegros

> un peu oui  
> Mais bon, comme je ne vois pas trop le rapport entre lacit et dmocratie, c'est sans importance


De toute faon cette loi ne peut pas et ne sera pas universelle car son application ne peut s'tendre  l'ensemble des pays du monde et c'est une erreur de vouloir la prsenter comme un lment fondamental de la dmocratie et encore plus de la laicit. 


D'ailleurs comme cela se passe en France pour les coles des bonnes soeurs ca existe toujours ? A moins que les coles privs ne soient pas concernes.

----------


## bidou

> De toute faon cette loi ne peut pas et ne sera pas universelle car son application ne peut s'tendre  l'ensemble des pays du monde et c'est une erreur de vouloir la prsenter comme un lment fondamental de la dmocratie et encore plus de la laicit.


Je ne pense pas que l'intention du lgislateur dans ce cas fut de faire une loi universelle puisque la lacit ne l'est pas. Encore moins une loi de "dmocratie" puisque dmocratie et lacit ne sont pas lies.





> D'ailleurs comme cela se passe en France pour les coles des bonnes soeurs ca existe toujours ? A moins que les coles privs ne soient pas concernes.


La loi s'applique uniquement aux tablissements d'enseignements publics

----------


## hegros

> Je ne pense pas que l'intention du lgislateur dans ce cas fut de faire une loi universelle puisque la lacit ne l'est pas. Encore moins une loi de "dmocratie" puisque dmocratie et lacit ne sont pas lies.


C'est pourtant,  priori, une loi ncessaire pour entrer en UE (qu'est-ce qui la lgitimise ?) et  ce que je sache tout les pays de l'UE n'ont pas adopt cette dernire aujourd'hui dans leur lgislation.

----------


## bidou

Je ne crois pas qu'il existe quoique ce soit qui concerne la lacit dans les critres de Copenhague  ::koi::

----------


## kromartien

> un peu oui  
> Mais bon, comme je ne vois pas trop le rapport entre lacit et dmocratie, c'est sans importance


En fait, le lien entre pouvoir sculaire et pouvoir spirituel a t la base de beaucoup de gouvernements. La lacit garantit le libre exercice religieux des citoyens et ainsi permet la libert de conscience et de croyance.

La lacit est avant tout la garantie que le rationnalisme prime sur toute idologie religieuse, ce qui n'est pas un mal, et assure que les gouvernants sculiers n'agissent pas en fonction d'une religion ou une autre, ce qui serait non dmocratique puisque fond non pas sur l'expression du peuple, mais sur l'expression du message divin. 

La garantie laque de l'tat permet  la dmocratie d'exister sans tre assujettie  un quelconque dogme religieux.

----------


## bidou

toutefois il existe des tats non lacs dmocratiques, donc l'un n'empche pas l'autre

----------


## hegros

> Je ne crois pas qu'il existe quoique ce soit qui concerne la lacit dans les critres de Copenhague


je parlais de la Turquie mais ce n'est pas important.

----------


## bidou

> je parlais de la Turquie mais ce n'est pas important.


l'adhsion de la turquie suit les mmes critres que pour les autres et je ne crois pas que la lacit soit demande, d'autant qu'il existe des tats non lacs au sein de l'UE (la grce par exemple)

----------


## hegros

> La lacit garantit le libre exercice religieux des citoyens et ainsi permet la libert de conscience et de croyance.


Elle ne garantit rien tout comme la dmocratie, ce sont les lois qui l'encadrent qui permettent de la maintenir. La laicit c'est la sparation du pouvoir politique et administratif du pouvoir religieux. La libert de conscience et de croyance est "garantit" par la dclaration des droits de l'Homme.




> La lacit est avant tout la garantie que le rationnalisme prime sur toute idologie religieuse,


C'est n'importe quoi. "Tu ne tueras pas" est une idologie religieuse et entre totalement dans le rationalisme.




> ..., et assure que les gouvernants sculiers n'agissent pas en fonction d'une religion ou une autre, ...


!? Je ne vois pas comment on pourrait  ::aie::

----------


## kromartien

> Elle ne garantit rien tout comme la dmocratie, ce sont les lois qui l'encadrent qui permettent de la maintenir. La laicit c'est la sparation du pouvoir politique et administratif du pouvoir religieux. La libert de conscience et de croyance est "garantit" par la dclaration des droits de l'Homme.


En fait quand je parle de rationnalisme, je fais rfrence  l'impt religieux, le denier du culte, les prtres gyptiens. Ce n'est pas vraiment tre rationnel que de se faire exploiter par une classe religieuse qui pour asseoir son pouvoir professe telle ou telle croyance et menace du jugement dernier en cas de refus de cooprer, guerres de religion, toussa.
La libert de conscience est dans la dclaration des droits de l'homme, mais il est peu d'endroit o cette dclaration fait force de loi. Ainsi la lacit contitutionnelle franaise, en assurant la sparation des pouvoirs religieux et sculiers, permet la limitation des conflits religieux et une dissociation entre les croyances et la citoyennet, d'o mon emploi du mot _rationnalit_ de gouvernement. Lorsque l'obligation lgislative venant du pouvoir sculier de pratiquer telle ou telle religion n'existe pas, on est bien d'accord qu'il est possible de pratiquer n'importe quelle religion?! D'o le fait que la lacit garantit la libert de croyance et la libert de conscience.
Mais vous avez nanmoins raison, l'ancien testament est empli de credos civilisateurs et pacifiant, de bonne philosophie morale. Mais lorsque le besoin ne se fait plus sentir d'obir  des prceptes divins pour que la vie en socit soit chose possible, ce genre de message peut aussi bien tre profess par des lgistes asserments. L'important c'est qu'il le soit.



> Envoy par komartien
> 
> La garantie laque de l'tat permet  la dmocratie d'exister sans tre assujettie  un quelconque dogme religieux.
> 
> 
>  Je ne vois pas comment on pourrait


Bah il vaudrait mieux nanmoins, ce serait un peu plus rassurant dans un mondre truff d'extrmistes religieux (aux dires de certaines belligrants) .

De plus la lacit permet d'assurer que la religion et ses vertus sociales ne soient pas rprimes, de faon  ce que les croyants en leurs prceptes ne se sentent pas flous par un excutif voulant imposer sa loi.
En fait, la lacit c'est avant tout le respect des croyances inscrit dans la loi. Mais c'est profess depuis le nouveau testament.

----------


## hegros

c'est ce que je disais auparavant ce systme  des dfauts et des qualits tout comme les autres. Je ne remets pas en cause ce systme au contraire.

----------


## questionneuse

> c'est ce que je disais auparavant ce systme  des dfauts et des qualits tout comme les autres. Je ne remets pas en cause ce systme au contraire.


Au final la dmocratie c'est ce qu'on a fait de mieux pour gouverner, mais c'est quant meme la loi "du plus nombreux" et donc c'est pas forcment juste pour tous "les moins nombreux" qui sont peut etre quant meme amer d'etre gouvern par un type chnok. C'est pas trop juste on a choisi pour eux ...

En gros, ca fait donc 49% insatisfait et 51% satisfait, d'accord c'est mieux que 99% insatisfait de la dictature mais le top c'est quant meme 100 % satisfait celui qui trouve une ide pour amliorer ca..   ::aie::

----------


## Vld44

Sid Meer's !  ::D:

----------


## r0d

Trotsky  ::aie::

----------


## Higestromm

Moi !

----------


## ikeaboy

> le top c'est quant meme *100 %* satisfait celui qui trouve une ide pour amliorer ca..


 ::king::  On est en France... personne n'est jamais vraiment satisfait... il suffit de voir le talent et l'ernergie que l'on deploit dans les manif  ::mouarf2::  

Mais c'est vrai que ce serait bien  ::):  

Pour le resultat des presidentielles... sarko c'est discutable c'est vrai mais Royal qui hier encore disait qu'elle ne croyait pas au smic  1500  qu'elle avait propos ou aux 35h gnralises... 

Pas un candidat pour rattraper l'autre finalement ...

----------


## _solo

> c'est vrai mais Royal qui hier encore disait qu'elle ne croyait pas au smic  1500  qu'elle avait propos ou aux 35h gnralises...


Pour etre/avoir du pouvoir il faut que des personnes soutiennent ton action , et il s'il faut dire que jesus pu du cul pour avoir dans son camp certains grand penseur et autres pour rallier avec soit beaucoup de monde et ben devine que fera cette personne....

NB : Quanf tu te trouve au sommet du pouvoir il n'y as plus de droite ou de gauche : il y a ceux qui ont le pouvoir et ceux qui ne l'ont pas , si vous avez pas compris ca vous n'avez rien compris a la politique francaise.

----------


## kromartien

> NB : Quanf tu te trouve au sommet du pouvoir il n'y as plus de droite ou de gauche : il y a ceux qui ont le pouvoir et ceux qui ne l'ont pas , si vous avez pas compris ca vous n'avez rien compris a la politique francaise.


Mais... mais alors... C'est le rgne du cynisme qui svit dans notre socit  ::aie::

----------


## souviron34

> Mais... mais alors... C'est le rgne du cynisme qui svit dans notre socit



oh pas juste dans la notre......  ::aie::  

C'est vrai partout...

----------


## kromartien

> oh pas juste dans la notre......  
> 
> C'est vrai partout...


Ouf... a me rassure. J'avais cru un moment que nous tions le seul pays au monde o la fourberie est la valeur morale la plus exalte. Merci de me rassrner souviron  ::aie::

----------


## ikeaboy

> Si vous avez pas compris ca vous n'avez rien compris a la politique francaise.


Je vois que les experts ont parl... je ne dis plus rien alors  ::aie::   ::king::

----------

